# White college fraternity in Oklahoma shut down for overt racism



## Dot Com

Right after Selma too  Sad, sad, SAD!!!

Univ. of Oklahoma president Frat members disgraceful - Yahoo News


> NORMAN, Okla. (AP) — The president of the University of Oklahoma severed the school's ties with a national fraternity on Monday and ordered that its on-campus house be shuttered after several members took part in a racist chant caught in an online video.
> 
> President David Boren said he was sickened and couldn't eat or sleep after learning about the video Sunday afternoon. It shows several people on a bus participating in a chant that included a racial slur, referenced lynching and indicated black students would never be admitted to OU's chapter of Sigma Alpha Epsilon.


rdean


----------



## Asclepias

Dot Com said:


> Right after Selma too  Sad, sad, SAD!!!
> 
> Univ. of Oklahoma president Frat members disgraceful - Yahoo News
> 
> 
> 
> NORMAN, Okla. (AP) — The president of the University of Oklahoma severed the school's ties with a national fraternity on Monday and ordered that its on-campus house be shuttered after several members took part in a racist chant caught in an online video.
> 
> President David Boren said he was sickened and couldn't eat or sleep after learning about the video Sunday afternoon. It shows several people on a bus participating in a chant that included a racial slur, referenced lynching and indicated black students would never be admitted to OU's chapter of Sigma Alpha Epsilon.
> 
> 
> 
> rdean
Click to expand...

You beat me to it. I was just going to post it. Here is the video.


----------



## Dot Com

yeah. Yahoo didn't have the video or it was so distasteful that they decided not to air it.

It makes me nauseous


----------



## rdean

Proves conservative right wing Republicans do attend college.


----------



## Tom Sweetnam

We have a president who's the biggest overt piece of shit racist in the history of US politics , and all the lefties are blubbering about drunken frat boys. Fuck you.


----------



## Dot Com

Tom Sweetnam said:


> We have a president who's the biggest overt piece of shit racist in the history of US politics , and all the lefties are blubbering about drunken frat boys. Fuck you.


huh?


----------



## Asclepias

Dot Com said:


> Tom Sweetnam said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a president who's the biggest overt piece of shit racist in the history of US politics , and all the lefties are blubbering about drunken frat boys. Fuck you.
> 
> 
> 
> huh?
Click to expand...

Hes emotional.


----------



## Dot Com

The thing that makes this so bad is that this is a national fraternity & one of the largest. General Holder needs to tamp this out


----------



## Asclepias

Dot Com said:


> The thing that makes this so bad is that this is a national fraternity & one of the largest. General Holder needs to tamp this out


I never understood why Black people pledged to Greek organizations. No one has ever been able to give me an answer without getting upset.


----------



## Shotgun_Sammy

And you can find a counter video of blacks doing the same.  Stupid people of all races go to college.  

Get over it.


----------



## aaronleland

Fraternities have always been gay. Learn to be a man on your own. Do you really need to be paddled in front of a bunch of drunken men to prove how much of a man you are? Suck them off, and get it over with.


----------



## aaronleland

Shotgun_Sammy said:


> And you can find a counter video of blacks doing the same.  Stupid people of all races go to college.
> 
> Get over it.



Agreed. In both cases I would guess that it has more to do with the mob mentality than actual hatred. Most of these kids probably have black friends. They just didn't expect this video to go viral.


----------



## Asclepias

Shotgun_Sammy said:


> And you can find a counter video of blacks doing the same.  Stupid people of all races go to college.
> 
> Get over it.


I cant find a video of Blacks singing "no whiteys in (pick a fraternity)"  Do you have a link?


----------



## Carla_Danger

Dot Com said:


> Right after Selma too  Sad, sad, SAD!!!
> 
> Univ. of Oklahoma president Frat members disgraceful - Yahoo News
> 
> 
> 
> NORMAN, Okla. (AP) — The president of the University of Oklahoma severed the school's ties with a national fraternity on Monday and ordered that its on-campus house be shuttered after several members took part in a racist chant caught in an online video.
> 
> President David Boren said he was sickened and couldn't eat or sleep after learning about the video Sunday afternoon. It shows several people on a bus participating in a chant that included a racial slur, referenced lynching and indicated black students would never be admitted to OU's chapter of Sigma Alpha Epsilon.
> 
> 
> 
> rdean
Click to expand...



How embarrassing....but it is Oklahoma.


----------



## mdk

aaronleland said:


> Fraternities have always been gay. Learn to be a man on your own. Do you really need to be paddled in front of a bunch of drunken men to prove how much of a man you are? Suck them off, and get it over with.



I never understood the fascination with fraternities. My friends in college tried to get me to pledge but I wanted no part of it. I would attend the parties from time to time but I don't need to pay people to make friends and drink shitty beer.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Shotgun_Sammy said:


> And you can find a counter video of blacks doing the same.  Stupid people of all races go to college.
> 
> Get over it.



No you cant silly fuck


----------



## Asclepias

aaronleland said:


> Shotgun_Sammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you can find a counter video of blacks doing the same.  Stupid people of all races go to college.
> 
> Get over it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. In both cases I would guess that it has more to do with the mob mentality than actual hatred. Most of these kids probably have black friends. They just didn't expect this video to go viral.
Click to expand...

Terrible excuse for racism.  Mob mentality escalates racism. It doesnt cause it.


----------



## Shotgun_Sammy

It's not race exclusive by any means.  

And this has been going on since time began.   

Because it's white it's somehow different.  Lame.


----------



## Asclepias

Shotgun_Sammy said:


> It's not race exclusive by any means.
> 
> And this has been going on since time began.
> 
> Because it's white it's somehow different.  Lame.


Does that mean you dont have a video as you claimed?


----------



## ClosedCaption

I dont understand what blacks have done to deserve this type of shit but yet it happens over and over.  I have a con buddy who was complaining about how people treat veterans because of the emails that were sent joking about military suicides 

VA manager s email mocks veteran suicides

And said its an indication they do not care.  Yet, my con buddy does not think that the racist emails sent by Fergueson police means anything concerning treatment of blacks in the area.


----------



## Asclepias

mdk said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fraternities have always been gay. Learn to be a man on your own. Do you really need to be paddled in front of a bunch of drunken men to prove how much of a man you are? Suck them off, and get it over with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never understood the fascination with fraternities. My friends in college tried to get me to pledge but I wanted no part of it. I would attend the parties from time to time but I don't need to pay people to make friends and drink shitty beer.
Click to expand...

Theres something to be said of organizations that create brotherhoods and use rites of passage. I just never figured out how Black people and Greek fraternities meshed.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Shotgun_Sammy said:


> It's not race exclusive by any means.
> 
> And this has been going on since time began.
> 
> Because it's white it's somehow different.  Lame.




Do you ride that bike due to all those DUI's?


----------



## aaronleland

Asclepias said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shotgun_Sammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you can find a counter video of blacks doing the same.  Stupid people of all races go to college.
> 
> Get over it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. In both cases I would guess that it has more to do with the mob mentality than actual hatred. Most of these kids probably have black friends. They just didn't expect this video to go viral.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Terrible excuse for racism.  Mob mentality escalates racism. It doesnt cause it.
Click to expand...


Eh. Not trying to excuse it by any means. Unfortunately the idea of racism and mob mentality is so ingrained into our instincts that that may never be reversed. The two mixed make for... embarrassing Twitter videos.


----------



## Dot Com

aaronleland said:


> Fraternities have always been gay. Learn to be a man on your own. Do you really need to be paddled in front of a bunch of drunken men to prove how much of a man you are? Suck them off, and get it over with.


tell that to the skull & bones & all the doors it opens for them shit stain.....errr ..... aaronleland. BTW- "leland" what is that French? .

the Oklahoma frat was part of one of the larger nationally recognized fraternities.


----------



## mdk

Asclepias said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fraternities have always been gay. Learn to be a man on your own. Do you really need to be paddled in front of a bunch of drunken men to prove how much of a man you are? Suck them off, and get it over with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never understood the fascination with fraternities. My friends in college tried to get me to pledge but I wanted no part of it. I would attend the parties from time to time but I don't need to pay people to make friends and drink shitty beer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Theres something to be said of organizations that create brotherhoods and use rites of passage. I just never figured out how Black people and Greek fraternities meshed.
Click to expand...


I did intramural campus sports and I found that to create some pretty cool bonds. I wish college would have lasted as long as the debt it saddled me with. lol


----------



## Michelle420

Shotgun_Sammy said:


> It's not race exclusive by any means.
> 
> And this has been going on since time began.
> 
> Because it's white it's somehow different.  Lame.



Why would white people need to have an exclusive club? 

It is different, white people have had the privilege of exclusive representation in politics, media, and laws historically, why should they need more?

Those who are not majority represented unite exclusively to empower as they should since they have been underrepresented.


----------



## aaronleland

mdk said:


> I did intramural campus sports and I found that to create some pretty cool bonds.



Translation: Gay sex


----------



## Shotgun_Sammy

Sure I can.


----------



## manifold

Dot Com said:


> The thing that makes this so bad is that this is a national fraternity & one of the largest. General Holder needs to tamp this out



The university and the fraternity already took care of it.

Holder doesn't need to do fuck all.


----------



## Dot Com

ummm..... what would you know about Bri 'an bloke?


----------



## Shotgun_Sammy

For one thing it's college.   Why would anyone get all butt hurt over some stupid college kids..  College is a bullshit fantasy world.   Stupid people do stupid things

Look at our past and present presidents. They went Ivy League and neither is very intelligent.  


White people as a whole have had special treatment and groups?  Really?   Most anything white middle class workers have they have had to fight tooth and nail for.  

Silliness.    It's like when black folks say....we have no idea what it's like to be black....that's true.  And they have no idea what it's like to be a white person and yet they never stop with the stereotyping.


----------



## mdk

aaronleland said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did intramural campus sports and I found that to create some pretty cool bonds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translation: Gay sex
Click to expand...



That is your translation for everything. lol. 

I didn't have those wild sexual conquests in college. I was engaged 2 weeks into my Freshman year. I did party quite a bit though.


----------



## aaronleland

I understand the university's response, but it almost seemed TOO groveling. Scale it back a bit. We know you don't support fraternities screaming racist shit on the bus.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Shotgun_Sammy said:


> For one thing it's college.   Why would anyone get all butt hurt over some stupid college kids..  College is a bullshit fantasy world.   Stupid people do stupid things
> 
> Look at our past and present presidents. They went Ivy League and neither is very intelligent.
> 
> 
> White people as a whole have had special treatment and groups?  Really?   Most anything white middle class workers have they have had to fight tooth and nail for.
> 
> Silliness.    It's like when black folks say....we have no idea what it's like to be black....that's true.  And they have no idea what it's like to be a white person and yet they never stop with the stereotyping.





I refuse to debate this kind of ignorance.


----------



## Michelle420

Shotgun_Sammy said:


> For one thing it's college.   Why would anyone get all butt hurt over some stupid college kids..  College is a bullshit fantasy world.   Stupid people do stupid things
> 
> Look at our past and present presidents. They went Ivy League and neither is very intelligent.
> 
> 
> White people as a whole have had special treatment and groups?  Really?   Most anything white middle class workers have they have had to fight tooth and nail for.
> 
> Silliness.    It's like when black folks say....we have no idea what it's like to be black....that's true.  And they have no idea what it's like to be a white person and yet they never stop with the stereotyping.



White people have the privilege to not care about issues facing minorities, but minorities can't ignore problems they encounter because of the color they are born.


----------



## Dot Com

Shotgun_Sammy said:


> For one thing it's college.   Why would anyone get all butt hurt over some stupid college kids..  College is a bullshit fantasy world.   Stupid people do stupid things
> 
> Look at our past and present presidents. They went Ivy League and neither is very intelligent.
> 
> 
> White people as a whole have had special treatment and groups?  Really?   Most anything white middle class workers have they have had to fight tooth and nail for.
> 
> Silliness.    It's like when black folks say....we have no idea what it's like to be black....that's true.  And they have no idea what it's like to be a white person and yet they never stop with the stereotyping.


We "get it". Your minimization is noted.


----------



## aaronleland

mdk said:


> I didn't have those wild sexual conquests in college.



Middle school? What was his name? Mr...?


----------



## Carla_Danger

manifold said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thing that makes this so bad is that this is a national fraternity & one of the largest. General Holder needs to tamp this out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The university and the fraternity already took care of it.
> 
> Holder doesn't need to do fuck all.
Click to expand...



And it serves them fucking right.


----------



## manifold

aaronleland said:


> I understand the university's response, but it almost seemed TOO groveling. Scale it back a bit. We know you don't support fraternities screaming racist shit on the bus.



Agreed.

Simultaneously too groveling and too patronizing, which is a bit of a feat in it's own right.


----------



## Asclepias

Carla_Danger said:


> Shotgun_Sammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> For one thing it's college.   Why would anyone get all butt hurt over some stupid college kids..  College is a bullshit fantasy world.   Stupid people do stupid things
> 
> Look at our past and present presidents. They went Ivy League and neither is very intelligent.
> 
> 
> White people as a whole have had special treatment and groups?  Really?   Most anything white middle class workers have they have had to fight tooth and nail for.
> 
> Silliness.    It's like when black folks say....we have no idea what it's like to be black....that's true.  And they have no idea what it's like to be a white person and yet they never stop with the stereotyping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I refuse to debate this kind of ignorance.
Click to expand...

Doesnt the implied ignorance make you just shake your head?


----------



## Shotgun_Sammy

Of course it does.  They're stupid college kids.  IS it right.....no.  Am I surprised....no.  Do I care....no.   You can bet ur ass those kids knew it was wrong as well......do they look like they care?    Can't legislate stupid.


----------



## Asclepias

Nor can you pretend racism is not handed down from ignorance.


----------



## Shotgun_Sammy

Here again.    Thank you captain obvious.   And it is not race exclusive.   Of course it is.  Duh?


----------



## Carla_Danger

Asclepias said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shotgun_Sammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> For one thing it's college.   Why would anyone get all butt hurt over some stupid college kids..  College is a bullshit fantasy world.   Stupid people do stupid things
> 
> Look at our past and present presidents. They went Ivy League and neither is very intelligent.
> 
> 
> White people as a whole have had special treatment and groups?  Really?   Most anything white middle class workers have they have had to fight tooth and nail for.
> 
> Silliness.    It's like when black folks say....we have no idea what it's like to be black....that's true.  And they have no idea what it's like to be a white person and yet they never stop with the stereotyping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I refuse to debate this kind of ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesnt the implied ignorance make you just shake your head?
Click to expand...



I'm wondering who ties his shoes in the morning.  Maybe he has velcro instead of shoe laces???


----------



## Papageorgio

Dot Com said:


> Right after Selma too  Sad, sad, SAD!!!
> 
> Univ. of Oklahoma president Frat members disgraceful - Yahoo News
> 
> 
> 
> NORMAN, Okla. (AP) — The president of the University of Oklahoma severed the school's ties with a national fraternity on Monday and ordered that its on-campus house be shuttered after several members took part in a racist chant caught in an online video.
> 
> President David Boren said he was sickened and couldn't eat or sleep after learning about the video Sunday afternoon. It shows several people on a bus participating in a chant that included a racial slur, referenced lynching and indicated black students would never be admitted to OU's chapter of Sigma Alpha Epsilon.
> 
> 
> 
> rdean
Click to expand...


Glad they shut it down. Good call.


----------



## Shotgun_Sammy

Feel free to ignore sunshine


----------



## aaronleland

The appropriate response was taken. While the university's response was embarrassing, they know that this "controversy" will blow over in a week. It's been a slow news day...


----------



## Carla_Danger

Shotgun_Sammy said:


> Of course it does.  They're stupid college kids.  IS it right.....no.  Am I surprised....no.  Do I care....no.   You can bet ur ass those kids knew it was wrong as well......do they look like they care?    Can't legislate stupid.




I betcha they care now.


----------



## Asclepias

Carla_Danger said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shotgun_Sammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> For one thing it's college.   Why would anyone get all butt hurt over some stupid college kids..  College is a bullshit fantasy world.   Stupid people do stupid things
> 
> Look at our past and present presidents. They went Ivy League and neither is very intelligent.
> 
> 
> White people as a whole have had special treatment and groups?  Really?   Most anything white middle class workers have they have had to fight tooth and nail for.
> 
> Silliness.    It's like when black folks say....we have no idea what it's like to be black....that's true.  And they have no idea what it's like to be a white person and yet they never stop with the stereotyping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I refuse to debate this kind of ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesnt the implied ignorance make you just shake your head?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering who ties his shoes in the morning.  Maybe he has velcro instead of shoe laces???
Click to expand...

I'm thinking he was dropped on his head as a child in addition to eating lead paint.


----------



## Shotgun_Sammy

I bet they don't.


----------



## Papageorgio

Carla_Danger said:


> Shotgun_Sammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it does.  They're stupid college kids.  IS it right.....no.  Am I surprised....no.  Do I care....no.   You can bet ur ass those kids knew it was wrong as well......do they look like they care?    Can't legislate stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I betcha they care now.
Click to expand...


No they don't, they are probably trying to justify their stupidity.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Asclepias said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shotgun_Sammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> For one thing it's college.   Why would anyone get all butt hurt over some stupid college kids..  College is a bullshit fantasy world.   Stupid people do stupid things
> 
> Look at our past and present presidents. They went Ivy League and neither is very intelligent.
> 
> 
> White people as a whole have had special treatment and groups?  Really?   Most anything white middle class workers have they have had to fight tooth and nail for.
> 
> Silliness.    It's like when black folks say....we have no idea what it's like to be black....that's true.  And they have no idea what it's like to be a white person and yet they never stop with the stereotyping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I refuse to debate this kind of ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesnt the implied ignorance make you just shake your head?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering who ties his shoes in the morning.  Maybe he has velcro instead of shoe laces???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm thinking he was dropped on his head as a child in addition to eating lead paint.
Click to expand...



I wonder if he's one that participated in this study?  LOL!

Debate Now - Do Racism Conservatism and Low I.Q. Go Hand in Hand US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Skull Pilot

Asclepias said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right after Selma too  Sad, sad, SAD!!!
> 
> Univ. of Oklahoma president Frat members disgraceful - Yahoo News
> 
> 
> 
> NORMAN, Okla. (AP) — The president of the University of Oklahoma severed the school's ties with a national fraternity on Monday and ordered that its on-campus house be shuttered after several members took part in a racist chant caught in an online video.
> 
> President David Boren said he was sickened and couldn't eat or sleep after learning about the video Sunday afternoon. It shows several people on a bus participating in a chant that included a racial slur, referenced lynching and indicated black students would never be admitted to OU's chapter of Sigma Alpha Epsilon.
> 
> 
> 
> rdean
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You beat me to it. I was just going to post it. Here is the video.
Click to expand...


What do you care if people are excluded for skin color?

Aren't you all for that when whitey is excluded?

You can't eat your cake and have it too.


----------



## Dot Com

The President was right yesterday when he said vestiges of racism were still extant. It needs to be ripped-out by the roots this time!!!


----------



## Shotgun_Sammy

I love you Carla danger!


----------



## Skull Pilot

Asclepias said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right after Selma too  Sad, sad, SAD!!!
> 
> Univ. of Oklahoma president Frat members disgraceful - Yahoo News
> 
> 
> 
> NORMAN, Okla. (AP) — The president of the University of Oklahoma severed the school's ties with a national fraternity on Monday and ordered that its on-campus house be shuttered after several members took part in a racist chant caught in an online video.
> 
> President David Boren said he was sickened and couldn't eat or sleep after learning about the video Sunday afternoon. It shows several people on a bus participating in a chant that included a racial slur, referenced lynching and indicated black students would never be admitted to OU's chapter of Sigma Alpha Epsilon.
> 
> 
> 
> rdean
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You beat me to it. I was just going to post it. Here is the video.
Click to expand...


Freedom of speech no???


----------



## Asclepias

Skull Pilot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right after Selma too  Sad, sad, SAD!!!
> 
> Univ. of Oklahoma president Frat members disgraceful - Yahoo News
> 
> 
> 
> NORMAN, Okla. (AP) — The president of the University of Oklahoma severed the school's ties with a national fraternity on Monday and ordered that its on-campus house be shuttered after several members took part in a racist chant caught in an online video.
> 
> President David Boren said he was sickened and couldn't eat or sleep after learning about the video Sunday afternoon. It shows several people on a bus participating in a chant that included a racial slur, referenced lynching and indicated black students would never be admitted to OU's chapter of Sigma Alpha Epsilon.
> 
> 
> 
> rdean
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You beat me to it. I was just going to post it. Here is the video.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you care if people are excluded for skin color?
> 
> Aren't you all for that when whitey is excluded?
> 
> You can't eat your cake and have it too.
Click to expand...

Who said I cared? I just thought the video was an interesting example of racist behavior.


----------



## Asclepias

Skull Pilot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right after Selma too  Sad, sad, SAD!!!
> 
> Univ. of Oklahoma president Frat members disgraceful - Yahoo News
> 
> 
> 
> NORMAN, Okla. (AP) — The president of the University of Oklahoma severed the school's ties with a national fraternity on Monday and ordered that its on-campus house be shuttered after several members took part in a racist chant caught in an online video.
> 
> President David Boren said he was sickened and couldn't eat or sleep after learning about the video Sunday afternoon. It shows several people on a bus participating in a chant that included a racial slur, referenced lynching and indicated black students would never be admitted to OU's chapter of Sigma Alpha Epsilon.
> 
> 
> 
> rdean
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You beat me to it. I was just going to post it. Here is the video.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Freedom of speech no???
Click to expand...

Yes. Freedom of speech and the lesson that shows that freedom comes with consequences.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Asclepias said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right after Selma too  Sad, sad, SAD!!!
> 
> Univ. of Oklahoma president Frat members disgraceful - Yahoo News
> 
> 
> 
> NORMAN, Okla. (AP) — The president of the University of Oklahoma severed the school's ties with a national fraternity on Monday and ordered that its on-campus house be shuttered after several members took part in a racist chant caught in an online video.
> 
> President David Boren said he was sickened and couldn't eat or sleep after learning about the video Sunday afternoon. It shows several people on a bus participating in a chant that included a racial slur, referenced lynching and indicated black students would never be admitted to OU's chapter of Sigma Alpha Epsilon.
> 
> 
> 
> rdean
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You beat me to it. I was just going to post it. Here is the video.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you care if people are excluded for skin color?
> 
> Aren't you all for that when whitey is excluded?
> 
> You can't eat your cake and have it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said I cared? I just thought the video was an interesting example of racist behavior.
Click to expand...


So is excluding white people from a meeting at a public school.

Like I said you can't be for one and against the other


----------



## Asclepias

Skull Pilot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right after Selma too  Sad, sad, SAD!!!
> 
> Univ. of Oklahoma president Frat members disgraceful - Yahoo News
> 
> 
> 
> NORMAN, Okla. (AP) — The president of the University of Oklahoma severed the school's ties with a national fraternity on Monday and ordered that its on-campus house be shuttered after several members took part in a racist chant caught in an online video.
> 
> President David Boren said he was sickened and couldn't eat or sleep after learning about the video Sunday afternoon. It shows several people on a bus participating in a chant that included a racial slur, referenced lynching and indicated black students would never be admitted to OU's chapter of Sigma Alpha Epsilon.
> 
> 
> 
> rdean
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You beat me to it. I was just going to post it. Here is the video.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you care if people are excluded for skin color?
> 
> Aren't you all for that when whitey is excluded?
> 
> You can't eat your cake and have it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said I cared? I just thought the video was an interesting example of racist behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So is excluding white people from a meeting at a public school.
> 
> Like I said you can't be for one and against the other
Click to expand...

No its not. The subject matter had nothing to do with whites. It was about Black students being able to voice their issues. Fraternities are not set up for racial exclusion. 

Doesnt matter what you said. This is not the same circumstances but nice try.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Shotgun_Sammy said:


> I love you Carla danger!




Oh, brother! You're a glutton for punishment.  LOL!


----------



## Skull Pilot

Asclepias said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right after Selma too  Sad, sad, SAD!!!
> 
> Univ. of Oklahoma president Frat members disgraceful - Yahoo News
> rdean
> 
> 
> 
> You beat me to it. I was just going to post it. Here is the video.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you care if people are excluded for skin color?
> 
> Aren't you all for that when whitey is excluded?
> 
> You can't eat your cake and have it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said I cared? I just thought the video was an interesting example of racist behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So is excluding white people from a meeting at a public school.
> 
> Like I said you can't be for one and against the other
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its not. The subject matter had nothing to do with whites. It was about Black students being able to voice their issues. Fraternities are not set up for racial exclusion.
Click to expand...


And neither are public schools.

You can't rationalize your way out of this.

White students were turned away for no other reason than they were white. Period.


----------



## rightwinger

Asclepias said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right after Selma too  Sad, sad, SAD!!!
> 
> Univ. of Oklahoma president Frat members disgraceful - Yahoo News
> 
> 
> 
> NORMAN, Okla. (AP) — The president of the University of Oklahoma severed the school's ties with a national fraternity on Monday and ordered that its on-campus house be shuttered after several members took part in a racist chant caught in an online video.
> 
> President David Boren said he was sickened and couldn't eat or sleep after learning about the video Sunday afternoon. It shows several people on a bus participating in a chant that included a racial slur, referenced lynching and indicated black students would never be admitted to OU's chapter of Sigma Alpha Epsilon.
> 
> 
> 
> rdean
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You beat me to it. I was just going to post it. Here is the video.
Click to expand...

Sounds like they have sung it before


----------



## Asclepias

Skull Pilot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You beat me to it. I was just going to post it. Here is the video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you care if people are excluded for skin color?
> 
> Aren't you all for that when whitey is excluded?
> 
> You can't eat your cake and have it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said I cared? I just thought the video was an interesting example of racist behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So is excluding white people from a meeting at a public school.
> 
> Like I said you can't be for one and against the other
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its not. The subject matter had nothing to do with whites. It was about Black students being able to voice their issues. Fraternities are not set up for racial exclusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And neither are public schools.
> 
> You can't rationalize your way out of this.
> 
> White students were turned away for no other reason than they were white. Period.
Click to expand...

Dealing with issues Black students face in an environment that makes them comfortable supersedes any racial exclusions. White kids arent Black so there is no reason for them to be in a assembly that is for Black kids.


----------



## Asclepias

rightwinger said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right after Selma too  Sad, sad, SAD!!!
> 
> Univ. of Oklahoma president Frat members disgraceful - Yahoo News
> 
> 
> 
> NORMAN, Okla. (AP) — The president of the University of Oklahoma severed the school's ties with a national fraternity on Monday and ordered that its on-campus house be shuttered after several members took part in a racist chant caught in an online video.
> 
> President David Boren said he was sickened and couldn't eat or sleep after learning about the video Sunday afternoon. It shows several people on a bus participating in a chant that included a racial slur, referenced lynching and indicated black students would never be admitted to OU's chapter of Sigma Alpha Epsilon.
> 
> 
> 
> rdean
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You beat me to it. I was just going to post it. Here is the video.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like they have sung it before
Click to expand...

Plenty of times. Must be a common practice nationally for them.


----------



## Dot Com

This really pisses me off. I would sell everything South of North Carolina & east of Nevada to Mexico.


----------



## The Rabbi

Oklahoma students protest fraternity s racist video

Now, if my son were in that video I dont think I'd be very proud of him.  But dont people have the right to say things?  Even things that are offensive to others?  Do you think they ought to be kicked out of school just for some hijinks?


----------



## mdk

Dot Com said:


> This really pisses me off. I would sell everything South of North Carolina & east of Nevada to Mexico.



These fools deserve all the criticism they can get for this nonsense. That being said, don't be so overly dramatic.


----------



## 1stRambo

*Oklahoma students protest fraternity's racist video*



 John Bacon, USA TODAY3:59 p.m. EDT March 9, 2015

Sigma Alpha Epsilon fraternity closed its University of Oklahoma chapter after a video surfaced online showing members participating in a racist chant. The black student group that released the video says their source wants to remain anonymous. VPC

The University of Oklahoma has severed ties with Sigma Alpha Epsilon fraternity and could expel some members shown in a video chanting racist remarks, school President David Boren said Monday.

Boren, who joined hundreds of students at the Norman campus in a predawn protest, called the students participating in the video "disgraceful" and promised a thorough investigation.

Yo, you can thank the Racist Black Leaders in Washington, Obama and Holder, for Whites expression there anger!!!

"GTP"

"OBAMA HATES AMERICA"


----------



## Statistikhengst

1stRambo said:


> *Oklahoma students protest fraternity's racist video*
> 
> 
> 
> John Bacon, USA TODAY3:59 p.m. EDT March 9, 2015
> 
> Sigma Alpha Epsilon fraternity closed its University of Oklahoma chapter after a video surfaced online showing members participating in a racist chant. The black student group that released the video says their source wants to remain anonymous. VPC
> 
> The University of Oklahoma has severed ties with Sigma Alpha Epsilon fraternity and could expel some members shown in a video chanting racist remarks, school President David Boren said Monday.
> 
> Boren, who joined hundreds of students at the Norman campus in a predawn protest, called the students participating in the video "disgraceful" and promised a thorough investigation.
> 
> Yo, you can thank the Racist Black Leaders in Washington, Obama and Holder, *for Whites expression there anger!!!*
> 
> "GTP"
> 
> "OBAMA HATES AMERICA"




" *for Whites expression there anger!!!* "
So, putting aside your need for an English course...

First, neither the President nor the AG instructed anyone in Oklahoma to do anything.

Second, why should whites need to express anger, or is it the ugly racism in you that just has to come to the surface?

You just created a thread in which you called Eric Holder, a full grown Black man, a "boy".  The only people who call full grown Black males "boy"s are died-in-the-wool racists.

The actions that the University is taking are correct and surley within their guidelines.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Torah prohibits racism.  Why do you hate the Torah so much? So, it's not just a matter of not being proud of your children, it is a matter of right and wrong, also a matter of basic human decency. You as a self-professed Jew should know this.

Free speeech only goes so far. People are not allowed to scream "fire" in a threater when in reality there is no fire. So, their "free speech" is also limited. Or do you think that fools have a right to scream "fire" in such a circumstance?


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Captive audience on a bus might factor in to how free you are to be a dick. Say it out in the open air, sure, 1st Amendment all the way. On a bus in motion where people can't get away and you're rampaging through the aisle? Not so much.

Cite people responsible for disorderly conduct, but beyond actual actors involved, nothing else.


----------



## 1stRambo

Statistikhengst said:


> 1stRambo said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Oklahoma students protest fraternity's racist video*
> 
> 
> 
> John Bacon, USA TODAY3:59 p.m. EDT March 9, 2015
> 
> Sigma Alpha Epsilon fraternity closed its University of Oklahoma chapter after a video surfaced online showing members participating in a racist chant. The black student group that released the video says their source wants to remain anonymous. VPC
> 
> The University of Oklahoma has severed ties with Sigma Alpha Epsilon fraternity and could expel some members shown in a video chanting racist remarks, school President David Boren said Monday.
> 
> Boren, who joined hundreds of students at the Norman campus in a predawn protest, called the students participating in the video "disgraceful" and promised a thorough investigation.
> 
> Yo, you can thank the Racist Black Leaders in Washington, Obama and Holder, *for Whites expression there anger!!!*
> 
> "GTP"
> 
> "OBAMA HATES AMERICA"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " *for Whites expression there anger!!!* "
> So, putting aside your need for an English course...
> 
> First, neither the President nor the AG instructed anyone in Oklahoma to do anything.
> 
> Second, why should whites need to express anger, or is it the ugly racism in you that just has to come to the surface?
> 
> You just created a thread in which you called Eric Holder, a full grown Black man, a "boy".  The only people who call full grown Black males "boy"s are died-in-the-wool racists.
> 
> The actions that the University is taking are correct and surley within their guidelines.
Click to expand...


Yo, the light is Bright? But you Puppets can`t see it, FOOLS!

"GTP"


----------



## Dot Com

mdk said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> This really pisses me off. I would sell everything South of North Carolina & east of Nevada to Mexico.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These fools deserve all the criticism they can get for this nonsense. That being said, don't be so overly dramatic.
Click to expand...

OVERLY DRAMATIC?!!!


----------



## mdk

Dot Com said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> This really pisses me off. I would sell everything South of North Carolina & east of Nevada to Mexico.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These fools deserve all the criticism they can get for this nonsense. That being said, don't be so overly dramatic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OVERLY DRAMATIC?!!!
Click to expand...


Yes, selling off huge swatches of the country to Mexico is overly dramatic.


----------



## The Rabbi

Delta4Embassy said:


> Captive audience on a bus might factor in to how free you are to be a dick. Say it out in the open air, sure, 1st Amendment all the way. On a bus in motion where people can't get away and you're rampaging through the aisle? Not so much.
> 
> Cite people responsible for disorderly conduct, but beyond actual actors involved, nothing else.


I would suspect it's a charter bus to somewhere.  So only frat guys were on it.


----------



## Dot Com

mdk said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> This really pisses me off. I would sell everything South of North Carolina & east of Nevada to Mexico.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These fools deserve all the criticism they can get for this nonsense. That being said, don't be so overly dramatic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OVERLY DRAMATIC?!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, selling off huge swatches of the country to Mexico is overly dramatic.
Click to expand...

ummm..... it was their land to begin with.


----------



## Papageorgio

Dot Com said:


> This really pisses me off. I would sell everything South of North Carolina & east of Nevada to Mexico.


Spare me your drama bitch, it doesn't sell here.


----------



## pillars

SAE is a private organization and can kick out any chapter they wish that violates their policies.  The end.

As far as them being kicked out of school, I haven't seen that.  They've been kicked out of the frat house and forced to move into other housing.


----------



## The Rabbi

pillars said:


> SAE is a private organization and can kick out any chapter they wish that violates their policies.  The end.
> 
> As far as them being kicked out of school, I haven't seen that.  They've been kicked out of the frat house and forced to move into other housing.


The national org had nothing to do with it.  The university is kicking them out of their house, and possibly out of school.


----------



## initforme

Why would they do this in the first place and who is putting this utter rubbish into their tiny brains?   Ignorant wrong thinking in all aspects.  Racism isn't alive and well?   Its rampant as its ever been.   Things are starting to boil over.   Sad.   Have we learned anything from the 60's?  Seems like we haven't.


----------



## Rocko

Statistikhengst said:


> Torah prohibits racism.  Why do you hate the Torah so much? So, it's not just a matter of not being proud of your children, it is a matter of right and wrong, also a matter of basic human decency. You as a self-professed Jew should know this.
> 
> Free speeech only goes so far. People are not allowed to scream "fire" in a threater when in reality there is no fire. So, their "free speech" is also limited. Or do you think that fools have a right to scream "fire" in such a circumstance?



You're an idiot. Of course what they said is protected by the first amendment.  The school, of course, can choose to punish them...and I think they probably deserve some form of punishment...if it were up to me I'd suspend them for a term or two.


----------



## The Rabbi

Rocko said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> Torah prohibits racism.  Why do you hate the Torah so much? So, it's not just a matter of not being proud of your children, it is a matter of right and wrong, also a matter of basic human decency. You as a self-professed Jew should know this.
> 
> Free speeech only goes so far. People are not allowed to scream "fire" in a threater when in reality there is no fire. So, their "free speech" is also limited. Or do you think that fools have a right to scream "fire" in such a circumstance?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot. Of course what they said is protected by the first amendment.  The school, of course, can choose to punish them...and I think they probably deserve some form of punishment...if it were up to me I'd suspend them for a term or two.
Click to expand...

Why? If what they said is protected by the 1A then they can't be punished.  If they are punished for it they obviously arent protected.
I think people have the right to be idiots and fools.


----------



## Rocko

The Rabbi said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> Torah prohibits racism.  Why do you hate the Torah so much? So, it's not just a matter of not being proud of your children, it is a matter of right and wrong, also a matter of basic human decency. You as a self-professed Jew should know this.
> 
> Free speeech only goes so far. People are not allowed to scream "fire" in a threater when in reality there is no fire. So, their "free speech" is also limited. Or do you think that fools have a right to scream "fire" in such a circumstance?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot. Of course what they said is protected by the first amendment.  The school, of course, can choose to punish them...and I think they probably deserve some form of punishment...if it were up to me I'd suspend them for a term or two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? If what they said is protected by the 1A then they can't be punished.  If they are punished for it they obviously arent protected.
> I think people have the right to be idiots and fools.
Click to expand...


They are free to say what they said without the government punishing them, the school is not the government.


----------



## The Rabbi

Rocko said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> Torah prohibits racism.  Why do you hate the Torah so much? So, it's not just a matter of not being proud of your children, it is a matter of right and wrong, also a matter of basic human decency. You as a self-professed Jew should know this.
> 
> Free speeech only goes so far. People are not allowed to scream "fire" in a threater when in reality there is no fire. So, their "free speech" is also limited. Or do you think that fools have a right to scream "fire" in such a circumstance?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot. Of course what they said is protected by the first amendment.  The school, of course, can choose to punish them...and I think they probably deserve some form of punishment...if it were up to me I'd suspend them for a term or two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? If what they said is protected by the 1A then they can't be punished.  If they are punished for it they obviously arent protected.
> I think people have the right to be idiots and fools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are free to say what they said without the government punishing them, the school is not the government.
Click to expand...

In this case it is, as it is the state.
But they are not free to say what they want.  They cannot chant what they did without severe repercussions.  That is not freedom.


----------



## The Rabbi

Statistikhengst said:


> Torah prohibits racism.  Why do you hate the Torah so much? So, it's not just a matter of not being proud of your children, it is a matter of right and wrong, also a matter of basic human decency. You as a self-professed Jew should know this.
> 
> Free speeech only goes so far. People are not allowed to scream "fire" in a threater when in reality there is no fire. So, their "free speech" is also limited. Or do you think that fools have a right to scream "fire" in such a circumstance?


You are a moron.  We've established this previously.
First, the Torah nowhere prohibits racism.  The Torah doesnt even talk about racism.  The term didnt exist.
Second, people are not allowed to scream fire in a theater with no fire because it is a threat to public safety.  There is yoru limitation.  Here, it was a private charter bus obviously going to a private dinner.  No one was endangered here by what they did.
Finally I already indicated I didnt support the behavior, but I do support people's right to be stupid.  Yes, even yours, Herr Twerp.


----------



## mdk

Dot Com said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> This really pisses me off. I would sell everything South of North Carolina & east of Nevada to Mexico.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These fools deserve all the criticism they can get for this nonsense. That being said, don't be so overly dramatic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OVERLY DRAMATIC?!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, selling off huge swatches of the country to Mexico is overly dramatic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ummm..... it was their land to begin with.
Click to expand...

None of that changes the fact that it was an overly dramatic statement.


----------



## pillars

The Rabbi said:


> The national org had nothing to do with it.  The university is kicking them out of their house, and possibly out of school.



The national organization suspended their chapter, which means they can no longer live in the house.  And, the house is jointly owned by SAE and OU.


----------



## hjmick

Good riddance to bad rubbish. Bunch of snot nosed little shits. Fuck 'em.

Hope their parents are proud...


----------



## sealybobo

Dot Com said:


> Right after Selma too  Sad, sad, SAD!!!
> 
> Univ. of Oklahoma president Frat members disgraceful - Yahoo News
> 
> 
> 
> NORMAN, Okla. (AP) — The president of the University of Oklahoma severed the school's ties with a national fraternity on Monday and ordered that its on-campus house be shuttered after several members took part in a racist chant caught in an online video.
> 
> President David Boren said he was sickened and couldn't eat or sleep after learning about the video Sunday afternoon. It shows several people on a bus participating in a chant that included a racial slur, referenced lynching and indicated black students would never be admitted to OU's chapter of Sigma Alpha Epsilon.
> 
> 
> 
> rdean
Click to expand...


I'm a liberal and love it that those openly racists got busted but I think in a week or month we will say that they were just a bunch of dumb white kids. I'm sure some black frats say some pretty racist shit behind close doors.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right after Selma too  Sad, sad, SAD!!!
> 
> Univ. of Oklahoma president Frat members disgraceful - Yahoo News
> 
> 
> 
> NORMAN, Okla. (AP) — The president of the University of Oklahoma severed the school's ties with a national fraternity on Monday and ordered that its on-campus house be shuttered after several members took part in a racist chant caught in an online video.
> 
> President David Boren said he was sickened and couldn't eat or sleep after learning about the video Sunday afternoon. It shows several people on a bus participating in a chant that included a racial slur, referenced lynching and indicated black students would never be admitted to OU's chapter of Sigma Alpha Epsilon.
> 
> 
> 
> rdean
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a liberal and love it that those openly racists got busted but I think in a week or month we will say that they were just a bunch of dumb white kids. I'm sure some black frats say some pretty racist shit behind close doors.
Click to expand...

Dumb white kids grow up and become dumb adults in daddys business and make hiring decisions that affect Black people getting jobs.


----------



## Shotgun_Sammy

I swear I heard that somewhere


----------



## Asclepias

The Rabbi said:


> Oklahoma students protest fraternity s racist video
> 
> Now, if my son were in that video I dont think I'd be very proud of him.  But dont people have the right to say things?  Even things that are offensive to others?  Do you think they ought to be kicked out of school just for some hijinks?


They have a right to say what they want while othere have a right to make their lives miserable if possible. Consequences.


----------



## Moonglow

The Rabbi said:


> Oklahoma students protest fraternity s racist video
> 
> Now, if my son were in that video I dont think I'd be very proud of him.  But dont people have the right to say things?  Even things that are offensive to others?  Do you think they ought to be kicked out of school just for some hijinks?


Oh,,hell,,yes......


----------



## Shotgun_Sammy

dumb black kids grow up to be dumb adults in daddy's business and make decisions that affect white people getting jobs


I didn't know black people were entitled to jobs


----------



## Moonglow

The Rabbi said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> Torah prohibits racism.  Why do you hate the Torah so much? So, it's not just a matter of not being proud of your children, it is a matter of right and wrong, also a matter of basic human decency. You as a self-professed Jew should know this.
> 
> Free speeech only goes so far. People are not allowed to scream "fire" in a threater when in reality there is no fire. So, their "free speech" is also limited. Or do you think that fools have a right to scream "fire" in such a circumstance?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot. Of course what they said is protected by the first amendment.  The school, of course, can choose to punish them...and I think they probably deserve some form of punishment...if it were up to me I'd suspend them for a term or two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? If what they said is protected by the 1A then they can't be punished.  If they are punished for it they obviously arent protected.
> I think people have the right to be idiots and fools.
Click to expand...

They have to follow the Universities charter on behavior while living on campus and attending school...


----------



## Moonglow

Asclepias said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oklahoma students protest fraternity s racist video
> 
> Now, if my son were in that video I dont think I'd be very proud of him.  But dont people have the right to say things?  Even things that are offensive to others?  Do you think they ought to be kicked out of school just for some hijinks?
> 
> 
> 
> They have a right to say what they want while othere have a right to make their lives miserable if possible. Consequences.
Click to expand...

My school chum is the Dr. of Native Affairs at OU, he says they are suspended also...


----------



## Asclepias

Moonglow said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oklahoma students protest fraternity s racist video
> 
> Now, if my son were in that video I dont think I'd be very proud of him.  But dont people have the right to say things?  Even things that are offensive to others?  Do you think they ought to be kicked out of school just for some hijinks?
> 
> 
> 
> They have a right to say what they want while othere have a right to make their lives miserable if possible. Consequences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My school chum is the Dr. of Native Affairs at OU, he says they are suspended also...
Click to expand...

Good stuff.


----------



## Statistikhengst

The Rabbi said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> Torah prohibits racism.  Why do you hate the Torah so much? So, it's not just a matter of not being proud of your children, it is a matter of right and wrong, also a matter of basic human decency. You as a self-professed Jew should know this.
> 
> Free speeech only goes so far. People are not allowed to scream "fire" in a threater when in reality there is no fire. So, their "free speech" is also limited. Or do you think that fools have a right to scream "fire" in such a circumstance?
> 
> 
> 
> You are a moron.  We've established this previously.
> First, the Torah nowhere prohibits racism.  The Torah doesnt even talk about racism.  The term didnt exist.
> Second, people are not allowed to scream fire in a theater with no fire because it is a threat to public safety.  There is yoru limitation.  Here, it was a private charter bus obviously going to a private dinner.  No one was endangered here by what they did.
> Finally I already indicated I didnt support the behavior, but I do support people's right to be stupid.  Yes, even yours, Herr Twerp.
Click to expand...


No. Deuteronomy 10:17 makes it abundantly clear:

"For the Lord your God is God of gods and Lord of lords, uthe great, the mighty, and the awesome God, *who is not partial *and takes no bribe."

The word racism did not exist at that time just like the world homosexuality did not exist and yet you Rightie fucktards go off about that one all the time.

Torah DOES prohibit racist treatment of any humans. The fact that you cannot even recognize a concept as universal as this one tells me that you are no Jew.

Whether it is a threat to public safety or harms relations with other people, "free speech" of this kind is just as bad.

Facit: you are a fucking racist moron. Now, go fuck off, Sheygetz.


----------



## Statistikhengst

The Rabbi said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> Torah prohibits racism.  Why do you hate the Torah so much? So, it's not just a matter of not being proud of your children, it is a matter of right and wrong, also a matter of basic human decency. You as a self-professed Jew should know this.
> 
> Free speeech only goes so far. People are not allowed to scream "fire" in a threater when in reality there is no fire. So, their "free speech" is also limited. Or do you think that fools have a right to scream "fire" in such a circumstance?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot. Of course what they said is protected by the first amendment.  The school, of course, can choose to punish them...and I think they probably deserve some form of punishment...if it were up to me I'd suspend them for a term or two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? If what they said is protected by the 1A then they can't be punished.  If they are punished for it they obviously arent protected.
> I think people have the right to be idiots and fools.
Click to expand...



Quite obviously, starting with yourself.


----------



## Dot Com

^ you really do have a vested interest in minimizing what those white college students did. Speaks volumes.


----------



## Steinlight

at how all those faggots were butt hurt about some frat kids saying mean words and protested it. 

Don't worry kiddies mommy will come later to pick you up. Don't lose your name tags .

Feel bad for these guys losing their frat, totally uncalled for.


----------



## Asclepias

Shotgun_Sammy said:


> dumb black kids grow up to be dumb adults in daddy's business and make decisions that affect white people getting jobs
> 
> 
> I didn't know black people were entitled to jobs


White people can just go get a job with other white companies. If Blacks all got together and denied whites a job how many white people would be affected? Now turn that dynamic around and ask the same question.

Who said Black people were entitled jobs? Your post was a fail.


----------



## Shotgun_Sammy

I just don't care what a bunch of college kids say, do, think or sing while they are in fantasy land. 

Stupid people do stupid things.   

Ever sit on a public bus and listen to what some of the black folks?   I care just as little.   

Let the fantasy land referees deal with them.   It won't matter.  They will just go somewhere else and do the same


----------



## LoneLaugher

Those fucking PC Police! They closed down a frat house!! Outrage!


----------



## Asclepias

Shotgun_Sammy said:


> I just don't care what a bunch of college kids say, do, think or sing while they are in fantasy land.
> 
> Stupid people do stupid things.
> 
> Ever sit on a public bus and listen to what some of the black folks?   I care just as little.
> 
> Let the fantasy land referees deal with them.   It won't matter.  They will just go somewhere else and do the same


I dont particularly care either but its fun to see them suffer for being racists.


----------



## Shotgun_Sammy

black folks can go get a job through AA.    

White folks can go just job eh.   Way to minimize.


----------



## Kondor3

Hmmmmm...

I can see the national office for a fraternity closing down a chapter at its sole discretion...

I can see a school closing down a fraternity chapter-house at its sole discretion...

I cannot see kicking the kids out of school...


----------



## Shotgun_Sammy

You think they suffer?   Yeah, they can't have a kegger for two weeks or they will have to go across the street.


----------



## Steinlight

LoneLaugher said:


> Those fucking PC Police! They closed down a frat house!! Outrage!


Why don't you go protest about some saying mean words some more . You guys are children.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Kondor3 said:


> Hmmmmm...
> 
> I can see the national office for a fraternity closing down a chapter at its sole discretion...
> 
> I can see a school closing down a fraternity chapter-house at its sole discretion...
> 
> I cannot see kicking the kids out of school...



It depends on the code of conduct that the students agreed to when they were accepted. 

I can tell you this. The reputation of the school will take a hit from this. 

If the kids were arrested and jailed.....you'd have a free speech complaint.


----------



## rightwinger

Seems like it is not the first time that song was sung at OSU


----------



## Asclepias

Shotgun_Sammy said:


> black folks can go get a job through AA.
> 
> White folks can go just job eh.   Way to minimize.


Black people have to wait until white women and Asians get a job first through AA. Whites dont even have to be qualified and they can get a job. Just like during white AA.


----------



## Asclepias

Shotgun_Sammy said:


> You think they suffer?   Yeah, they can't have a kegger for two weeks or they will have to go across the street.


I heard suspensions were coming. I will laugh harder. Actually its the illusions they can get away with said behavior being destroyed is what will hurt them most.


----------



## Shotgun_Sammy

Still won't matter


----------



## Shotgun_Sammy

They will just throw a party and say the samethings


----------



## Kondor3

LoneLaugher said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm...
> 
> I can see the national office for a fraternity closing down a chapter at its sole discretion...
> 
> I can see a school closing down a fraternity chapter-house at its sole discretion...
> 
> I cannot see kicking the kids out of school...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It depends on the code of conduct that the students agreed to when they were accepted.
> 
> I can tell you this. The reputation of the school will take a hit from this.
> 
> If the kids were arrested and jailed.....you'd have a free speech complaint.
Click to expand...

All true.

The catch-all Code of Conduct may (or may not) be enough to nail them.

And, of course, the school will be obliged to demonstrate *Consistent Application* of the Code of Conduct, historically, if they use the Code to kick 'em out.

Otherwise... given inconsistent application... they could still be looking at a civil suit... I dunno.


----------



## Kondor3

In any event, it looks like some dumbass _Young Masters of the Universe_ wannabes took their arrogance a little too far, eh?

Dumb little shits.


----------



## Asclepias

Shotgun_Sammy said:


> They will just throw a party and say the samethings


Very quietly. At least they now realize there will be consequences if caught. Plus they will probably be very paranoid.


----------



## Shotgun_Sammy

And it will just reinforce it.


----------



## vetteman89

kudos to the president of Oklahoma Universty for nipping this crap in he bud (i.e. shutting down the fraternity immediately).

these college kids should know better, but obviously they don't (i.e. they are stuck on stupid).

hate of any kind for any reason should not be tolerated, especially in our highest institutions for learning.


----------



## Kondor3

Just out of curiousity... do we know who filed and turned-in the video - who snitched?

And did his 'mates' beat the crap out of him after realizing they had a snitch in their midst?


----------



## squeeze berry

why hasn't the president been impeached for overt racism?


----------



## BluePhantom

Well this shit makes me happy to be a Theta Chi.    My fraternity in college had lots of songs, some that were pretty sexually explicit, but nothing like that.  I think the only song we had that had anything to do with race was the one about being hopelessly in love with a Mexican hooker.  That was also in the late 80s though when stuff like that was slightly less taboo.  This is probably not a new song.  Fraternity songs are usually passed down from class to class.  My guess is they have been singing this song for a very long time, perhaps decades, and viewed it as harmless because it was a traditional song and they were introduced to it as pledges.  That doesn't excuse it, of course.  You just can't do shit like that in this day and age.

SAE national pulled their charter which they have every right to do as a private organization.  OU however is a state university.  I am no attorney, but I am not sure they can do much against them individually, nor, do I think, should they.  As stupid and distasteful as the song is, they have the freedom of speech. College is a place of learning.  They are learning a very hard lesson by losing their charter and even the fraternity members who didn't take part are going to be branded by this. Let them walk through campus and endure the finger pointing and glares.  They'll learn


----------



## The Rabbi

rightwinger said:


> Seems like it is not the first time that song was sung at OSU


No, it was the GOP national convention.  Right?


----------



## manifold

Dot Com said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> This really pisses me off. I would sell everything South of North Carolina & east of Nevada to Mexico.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These fools deserve all the criticism they can get for this nonsense. That being said, don't be so overly dramatic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OVERLY DRAMATIC?!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, selling off huge swatches of the country to Mexico is overly dramatic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ummm..... it was their land to begin with.
Click to expand...


The beginning of what?


----------



## manifold

The Rabbi said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> Torah prohibits racism.  Why do you hate the Torah so much? So, it's not just a matter of not being proud of your children, it is a matter of right and wrong, also a matter of basic human decency. You as a self-professed Jew should know this.
> 
> Free speeech only goes so far. People are not allowed to scream "fire" in a threater when in reality there is no fire. So, their "free speech" is also limited. Or do you think that fools have a right to scream "fire" in such a circumstance?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot. Of course what they said is protected by the first amendment.  The school, of course, can choose to punish them...and I think they probably deserve some form of punishment...if it were up to me I'd suspend them for a term or two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? If what they said is protected by the 1A then they can't be punished.  If they are punished for it they obviously arent protected.
> I think people have the right to be idiots and fools.
Click to expand...


Actions have consequences.

You know, personal responsibility and all. 

They aren't going to jail for what they said, so yes, their speech is indeed protected.


----------



## rightwinger

The Rabbi said:


> Oklahoma students protest fraternity s racist video
> 
> Now, if my son were in that video I dont think I'd be very proud of him.  But dont people have the right to say things?  Even things that are offensive to others?  Do you think they ought to be kicked out of school just for some hijinks?


You have a right to say anything you want

You also have a right to face the consequences


----------



## Shotgun_Sammy

Exactly...  If you're dumb enough to do that blatantly in this instant posting world....well. What were they thinking?  That they're black or something?   College kids.   Lmao


----------



## Rocko

There's like 5 threads on this topic. To me this is non story. Everytime there's the slightest bit of racism toward blacks liberals go ape shit and blow it totally out of proportion. Yeah these kids said racist things. Guess what? A lot of people say racist things. And you have all groups saying those things.


----------



## rightwinger

I love it when bad shit happens to stupid people

Dumb asses are singing one of their favorite songs while someone is taking video right in front of them

Then they whine as the whole University turns against their frat


----------



## Pop23

Shotgun_Sammy said:


> And you can find a counter video of blacks doing the same.  Stupid people of all races go to college.
> 
> Get over it.



Will frats get terminated when hip hop songs about raping ho's are heard coming out the windows?

I thought not


----------



## Steinlight

rightwinger said:


> I love it when bad shit happens to stupid people
> 
> Dumb asses are singing one of their favorite songs while someone is taking video right in front of them
> 
> Then they whine as the whole University turns against their frat


I like how you get into a fit over someone saying the nagger word. 


Mommy he said a mean word!


----------



## Steinlight

The US is getting gayer by the minute, in Oklahoma no less. I thought that state was supposed to be "right wing"? 

People says nagger and people launch into organized protest


----------



## Dot Com

oh beegeezus. Where you people coming from?


----------



## Steinlight

Dot Com said:


> oh beegeezus. Where you people coming from?


From reality.

Sorry to hurt your precious feels, mom will be there with a bottle in a couples minutes


----------



## Dot Com

no seriously. What brought you & the other guy here? You know there are sites that cater to your people's fears.


----------



## Dot Com

Jean Delance decommits from OU


> Delance visited Saturday and seemed to be openly recruiting for the Sooners throughout the event and on Twitter on Sunday.
> 
> But a racist viral video that hit the Internet on Sunday evening was something Delance took very seriously. A racist chanting video purportedly made by the Sigma Alpha Epsilon fraternity members at OU has caused University of Oklahoma President David Boren to take action.


----------



## guno

Carla_Danger said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right after Selma too  Sad, sad, SAD!!!
> 
> Univ. of Oklahoma president Frat members disgraceful - Yahoo News
> 
> 
> 
> NORMAN, Okla. (AP) — The president of the University of Oklahoma severed the school's ties with a national fraternity on Monday and ordered that its on-campus house be shuttered after several members took part in a racist chant caught in an online video.
> 
> President David Boren said he was sickened and couldn't eat or sleep after learning about the video Sunday afternoon. It shows several people on a bus participating in a chant that included a racial slur, referenced lynching and indicated black students would never be admitted to OU's chapter of Sigma Alpha Epsilon.
> 
> 
> 
> rdean
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How embarrassing....but it is Oklahoma.
Click to expand...

yep part of jesusland


----------



## Steinlight

Dot Com said:


> no seriously. What brought you & the other guy here? You know there are sites that cater to your people's fears.


Sorry, I didn't realize this website was a hugbox for your precious wittle feelings about mean words.


----------



## Steinlight

With liberal hysterics like this, America is becoming as gay as Sweden, and that is no easy feat.


----------



## BluePhantom

Dot Com said:


> no seriously. What brought you & the other guy here? You know there are sites that cater to your people's fears.



Look far be it from me to defend some of these jack-asses that say this is no big deal, but seriously...isn't there a point where we go too far punishing people?  I don't condone these kids for their song, nor do I condone racism but isn't there a point where it becomes disingenuous?  Show me a person that has never uttered a single word that was racially disparaging and I will show you a liar.  No matter the race, everyone has used a racially disparaging word at some point in their lives.  Yet whenever someone else uses one we all put on the display of absolute disgust and outrage as though we have never heard it before. We do it because it has become an "all or nothing" issue.  If you don't scream bloody murder and demand crucifixion then you are just as bad as someone who said the naughty word.

It's like we are a society of kindergarten children who scream "he said a naughty word!!!!  AUUUUUGGGHHH!!!!"

As I said I don't condone racism or this situation.  But lets look to ourselves before we start stoning the one who said Jehovah (monty python...look it up)


----------



## Yarddog

Dot Com said:


> Right after Selma too  Sad, sad, SAD!!!
> 
> Univ. of Oklahoma president Frat members disgraceful - Yahoo News
> 
> 
> 
> NORMAN, Okla. (AP) — The president of the University of Oklahoma severed the school's ties with a national fraternity on Monday and ordered that its on-campus house be shuttered after several members took part in a racist chant caught in an online video.
> 
> President David Boren said he was sickened and couldn't eat or sleep after learning about the video Sunday afternoon. It shows several people on a bus participating in a chant that included a racial slur, referenced lynching and indicated black students would never be admitted to OU's chapter of Sigma Alpha Epsilon.
> 
> 
> 
> rdean
Click to expand...



They needed to be shut down,  it sends a good signal


----------



## Yarddog

Dot Com said:


> Right after Selma too  Sad, sad, SAD!!!
> 
> Univ. of Oklahoma president Frat members disgraceful - Yahoo News
> 
> 
> 
> NORMAN, Okla. (AP) — The president of the University of Oklahoma severed the school's ties with a national fraternity on Monday and ordered that its on-campus house be shuttered after several members took part in a racist chant caught in an online video.
> 
> President David Boren said he was sickened and couldn't eat or sleep after learning about the video Sunday afternoon. It shows several people on a bus participating in a chant that included a racial slur, referenced lynching and indicated black students would never be admitted to OU's chapter of Sigma Alpha Epsilon.
> 
> 
> 
> rdean
Click to expand...



Ive never actually liked the idea of fraternities in the first place.  they dont really instill individuality period.  Doesnt seem to be the real purpose of going to college but can be such a big thing to stupid kids


----------



## Steinlight

Yarddog said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right after Selma too  Sad, sad, SAD!!!
> 
> Univ. of Oklahoma president Frat members disgraceful - Yahoo News
> 
> 
> 
> NORMAN, Okla. (AP) — The president of the University of Oklahoma severed the school's ties with a national fraternity on Monday and ordered that its on-campus house be shuttered after several members took part in a racist chant caught in an online video.
> 
> President David Boren said he was sickened and couldn't eat or sleep after learning about the video Sunday afternoon. It shows several people on a bus participating in a chant that included a racial slur, referenced lynching and indicated black students would never be admitted to OU's chapter of Sigma Alpha Epsilon.
> 
> 
> 
> rdean
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They needed to be shut down,  it sends a good signal
Click to expand...

Agreed.

White males should be forced into their own universities all by themselves so that they can't microaggress against fellow students.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Asclepias said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you care if people are excluded for skin color?
> 
> Aren't you all for that when whitey is excluded?
> 
> You can't eat your cake and have it too.
> 
> 
> 
> Who said I cared? I just thought the video was an interesting example of racist behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So is excluding white people from a meeting at a public school.
> 
> Like I said you can't be for one and against the other
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its not. The subject matter had nothing to do with whites. It was about Black students being able to voice their issues. Fraternities are not set up for racial exclusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And neither are public schools.
> 
> You can't rationalize your way out of this.
> 
> White students were turned away for no other reason than they were white. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dealing with issues Black students face in an environment that makes them comfortable supersedes any racial exclusions. White kids arent Black so there is no reason for them to be in a assembly that is for Black kids.
Click to expand...


Fine then don't do it in a public building with public employees running the meeting.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Skull Pilot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right after Selma too  Sad, sad, SAD!!!
> 
> Univ. of Oklahoma president Frat members disgraceful - Yahoo News
> 
> 
> 
> NORMAN, Okla. (AP) — The president of the University of Oklahoma severed the school's ties with a national fraternity on Monday and ordered that its on-campus house be shuttered after several members took part in a racist chant caught in an online video.
> 
> President David Boren said he was sickened and couldn't eat or sleep after learning about the video Sunday afternoon. It shows several people on a bus participating in a chant that included a racial slur, referenced lynching and indicated black students would never be admitted to OU's chapter of Sigma Alpha Epsilon.
> 
> 
> 
> rdean
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You beat me to it. I was just going to post it. Here is the video.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Freedom of speech no???
Click to expand...




And now they have the freedom to pack their shit and get out.


----------



## Disir

NORMAN, Okla. –  A racist chant by several members of a University of Oklahoma fraternity that was caught on video led to outrage from the school's president and the organization's banishment from campus, but fallout from the incident appears far from over.

The incident also had a profound effect on many of the roughly 1,400 black students who attend the university's Norman campus.

"I was shocked they were just doing it openly on the bus, like they were proud of it," said Jared Scarborough, a junior in construction science who is African-American. "From the chant, you could tell they had done it before. It wasn't a first-time thing. And it was everybody. And the fist-pumping."

The Greek letters were removed Monday from the side of the sprawling, sand-colored brick house on a street lined with fraternity and sorority houses just west of the center of campus, and members were ordered to have their belongings removed by midnight Tuesday.

The Oklahoma football team decided to protest rather than practice on Monday. At the team's indoor practice facility, coach Bob Stoops led the way as players, joined by athletic director Joe Castiglione, walked arm-in-arm, wearing black.

University of Oklahoma students in racist chant controversy face expulsion Fox News

Yep.  No problem here.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Carla_Danger said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right after Selma too  Sad, sad, SAD!!!
> 
> Univ. of Oklahoma president Frat members disgraceful - Yahoo News
> 
> 
> 
> NORMAN, Okla. (AP) — The president of the University of Oklahoma severed the school's ties with a national fraternity on Monday and ordered that its on-campus house be shuttered after several members took part in a racist chant caught in an online video.
> 
> President David Boren said he was sickened and couldn't eat or sleep after learning about the video Sunday afternoon. It shows several people on a bus participating in a chant that included a racial slur, referenced lynching and indicated black students would never be admitted to OU's chapter of Sigma Alpha Epsilon.
> 
> 
> 
> rdean
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You beat me to it. I was just going to post it. Here is the video.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Freedom of speech no???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now they have the freedom to pack their shit and get out.
Click to expand...


You do not know the back story of my conversations with Asclepias.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

This was a private fraternity bus ride. Not some public campus demonstration. Much as I dislike the chant and attitude, it was in the final analysis a private affair. The law protects even the most vile and disgusting hate speech as KKK rallies show. But no one's proposing we deny KKK permits to march and demonstrate in public. So why the double-standard when things done in private come to light?

There's the arguement their conduct violated whatever student code of behaviour binds them, but beyond that, if in fact such behaviour violated such a policy, they shouldn't be expelled, booted out of their frat, or anything else. 

Racism exists, but you're not going to mitigate it or make it go away with punitive actions like this. If anything you're only making it worse.


----------



## Disir

They are done.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Disir said:


> They are done.



Negative reinforcement doesn't work. You don't reward bad behaviour. You ignore it, not acklnowledge it.


----------



## Disir

Delta4Embassy said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Negative reinforcement doesn't work. You don't reward bad behaviour. You ignore it, not acklnowledge it.
Click to expand...

They are done.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Disir said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Negative reinforcement doesn't work. You don't reward bad behaviour. You ignore it, not acklnowledge it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are done.
Click to expand...


Ya, and now you have however many fratboys pissed as hell at the school to say nothing of blacks. That's SO much better than letting them rant and rave in private.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Steinlight said:


> The US is getting gayer by the minute, in Oklahoma no less. I thought that state was supposed to be "right wing"?
> 
> People says nagger and people launch into organized protest




All 77 counties voted against Obama, not once, but twice. I don't know how you can get any more right wing than that.

You can act like an asshole all you want, especially while you're sitting comfortably at home, behind your keyboard. However, you'd be too much of a chickenshit-coward to say any of these things out loud and in public.

You're a real internet trooper!


----------



## Carla_Danger

Skull Pilot said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right after Selma too  Sad, sad, SAD!!!
> 
> Univ. of Oklahoma president Frat members disgraceful - Yahoo News
> 
> 
> 
> NORMAN, Okla. (AP) — The president of the University of Oklahoma severed the school's ties with a national fraternity on Monday and ordered that its on-campus house be shuttered after several members took part in a racist chant caught in an online video.
> 
> President David Boren said he was sickened and couldn't eat or sleep after learning about the video Sunday afternoon. It shows several people on a bus participating in a chant that included a racial slur, referenced lynching and indicated black students would never be admitted to OU's chapter of Sigma Alpha Epsilon.
> 
> 
> 
> rdean
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You beat me to it. I was just going to post it. Here is the video.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Freedom of speech no???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now they have the freedom to pack their shit and get out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do not know the back story of my conversations with Asclepias.
Click to expand...



I don't really care.


----------



## Disir

Delta4Embassy said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Negative reinforcement doesn't work. You don't reward bad behaviour. You ignore it, not acklnowledge it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya, and now you have however many fratboys pissed as hell at the school to say nothing of blacks. That's SO much better than letting them rant and rave in private.
Click to expand...


lolwut? 

Poor things. 
News - Media Statements - Fraternity Leadership Closes Chapter at University of Oklahoma - Sigma Alpha Epsilon


----------



## rightwinger

Steinlight said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love it when bad shit happens to stupid people
> 
> Dumb asses are singing one of their favorite songs while someone is taking video right in front of them
> 
> Then they whine as the whole University turns against their frat
> 
> 
> 
> I like how you get into a fit over someone saying the nagger word.
> 
> 
> Mommy he said a mean word!
Click to expand...

 
Yes they did and they have a right to say it

The University also has a right to say they don't want organizations that enjoy dancing around and singing the word on their campus


----------



## rightwinger

Steinlight said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> no seriously. What brought you & the other guy here? You know there are sites that cater to your people's fears.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I didn't realize this website was a hugbox for your precious wittle feelings about mean words.
Click to expand...

 
Or for those who get their panties in a wad because some racists get kicked out of school


----------



## Rexx Taylor

but its ok for Al Sharpton to see all white people as honkys/crackers/white trash etc. and he has no problem spewing his hatred of whites to his uneducated crowds of democrats in Harlem/Chicago.


----------



## Moonglow

vetteman89 said:


> kudos to the president of Oklahoma Universty for nipping this crap in he bud (i.e. shutting down the fraternity immediately).
> 
> these college kids should know better, but obviously they don't (i.e. they are stuck on stupid).
> 
> hate of any kind for any reason should not be tolerated, especially in our highest institutions for learning.


The president is the former Governor...


----------



## bodecea

Tom Sweetnam said:


> We have a president who's the biggest overt piece of shit racist in the history of US politics , and all the lefties are blubbering about drunken frat boys. Fuck you.


Deflection from the topic.


----------



## ShootSpeeders

I'm sure the school practices affirmative action in their admissions.  If such brazen racism against whites is allowed, then mere words insulting blacks should also be allowed.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Delta4Embassy said:


> This was a private fraternity bus ride. Not some public campus demonstration. Much as I dislike the chant and attitude, it was in the final analysis a private affair. The law protects even the most vile and disgusting hate speech as KKK rallies show. But no one's proposing we deny KKK permits to march and demonstrate in public. So why the double-standard when things done in private come to light?
> 
> There's the arguement their conduct violated whatever student code of behaviour binds them, but beyond that, if in fact such behaviour violated such a policy, they shouldn't be expelled, booted out of their frat, or anything else.
> 
> Racism exists, but you're not going to mitigate it or make it go away with punitive actions like this. If anything you're only making it worse.


*You make a strong case for your views.*  Intuitively I take your side of this issue however....  The problem is once those views come out in public [even though it was a private event] it puts the onus on the U of Oklahoma to deal with the fallout.  The U of Oklahoma has a right and a duty to protect "its brand"...a University teaches and what would be taught if these views are accepted without any reaction is that these views are "normal and acceptable as any other views"...they are not acceptable to the U of Oklahoma community....at least per the reaction of the Dean...

*This [US Boards] is a private site and they also have a brand to protect *.  If I were a Neo Nazi and came on here expressing that Jews should be lynched etc the moderators and the site owners/administrators would be entirely correct to deny me further access to the threads....would that stop neo Nazi belief not in society in general but it would keep Neo Nazi unacceptable rhetoric from the site ....


----------



## Liminal

Delta4Embassy said:


> This was a private fraternity bus ride. Not some public campus demonstration. Much as I dislike the chant and attitude, it was in the final analysis a private affair. The law protects even the most vile and disgusting hate speech as KKK rallies show. But no one's proposing we deny KKK permits to march and demonstrate in public. So why the double-standard when things done in private come to light?
> 
> There's the arguement their conduct violated whatever student code of behaviour binds them, but beyond that, if in fact such behaviour violated such a policy, they shouldn't be expelled, booted out of their frat, or anything else.
> 
> Racism exists, but you're not going to mitigate it or make it go away with punitive actions like this. If anything you're only making it worse.



If the fraternity is a private club they can conduct their racist business on their own, somewhere else, with no affiliation to the university.


----------



## mudwhistle

Disir said:


> NORMAN, Okla. –  A racist chant by several members of a University of Oklahoma fraternity that was caught on video led to outrage from the school's president and the organization's banishment from campus, but fallout from the incident appears far from over.
> 
> The incident also had a profound effect on many of the roughly 1,400 black students who attend the university's Norman campus.
> 
> "I was shocked they were just doing it openly on the bus, like they were proud of it," said Jared Scarborough, a junior in construction science who is African-American. "From the chant, you could tell they had done it before. It wasn't a first-time thing. And it was everybody. And the fist-pumping."
> 
> The Greek letters were removed Monday from the side of the sprawling, sand-colored brick house on a street lined with fraternity and sorority houses just west of the center of campus, and members were ordered to have their belongings removed by midnight Tuesday.
> 
> The Oklahoma football team decided to protest rather than practice on Monday. At the team's indoor practice facility, coach Bob Stoops led the way as players, joined by athletic director Joe Castiglione, walked arm-in-arm, wearing black.
> 
> University of Oklahoma students in racist chant controversy face expulsion Fox News
> 
> Yep.  No problem here.


"Hands Up, Don't Shoot" is another racist refrain admittedly based on lies.

Ferguson is a celebration for Democrats. Looting and violence. When some white students predictably react, the media pounced. This what Ferguson was all about. Causing bigotry in kids that before where not prejudice.

I don't agree with this chant, but I understand it's motivation, and Democrats caused this mess in hopes that racial undertones that were long buried would come to the surface.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was a private fraternity bus ride. Not some public campus demonstration. Much as I dislike the chant and attitude, it was in the final analysis a private affair. The law protects even the most vile and disgusting hate speech as KKK rallies show. But no one's proposing we deny KKK permits to march and demonstrate in public. So why the double-standard when things done in private come to light?
> 
> There's the arguement their conduct violated whatever student code of behaviour binds them, but beyond that, if in fact such behaviour violated such a policy, they shouldn't be expelled, booted out of their frat, or anything else.
> 
> Racism exists, but you're not going to mitigate it or make it go away with punitive actions like this. If anything you're only making it worse.
> 
> 
> 
> *You make a strong case for your views.*  Intuitively I take your side of this issue however....  The problem is once those views come out in public [even though it was a private event] it puts the onus on the U of Oklahoma to deal with the fallout.  The U of Oklahoma has a right and a duty to protect "its brand"...a University teaches and what would be taught if these views are accepted without any reaction is that these views are "normal and acceptable as any other views"...they are not acceptable to the U of Oklahoma community....at least per the reaction of the Dean...
> 
> *This [US Boards] is a private site and they also have a brand to protect *.  If I were a Neo Nazi and came on here expressing that Jews should be lynched etc the moderators and the site owners/administrators would be entirely correct to deny me further access to the threads....would that stop neo Nazi belief not in society in general but it would keep Neo Nazi unacceptable rhetoric from the site ....
Click to expand...


I agree that the university has to protect itself when stuff like this is made public. But their actions only make it seem like they did so only when the frat's behaviour was made public. From what I've heard on the coverage of the incident, this came as no surprise to black students on campus so wasn't exactly a secret. Yet the university allowed it to continue. Only did something about it when there was the video of it made public. 

Not gonna eliminate racism by eliminating racists any more than you can eliminate terrorists by dropping bombs on places terrorists live (since you only cause greater resentment in the survivors who then go on to become new terrorists.)


----------



## Liminal

Delta4Embassy said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Negative reinforcement doesn't work. You don't reward bad behaviour. You ignore it, not acklnowledge it.
Click to expand...

That's some real hippie sounding bullshit right there.  Tangible consequence should be the result for bad behavior.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Thinking of it another way (while going potty, do some of my best thinking in there hehe)

Closing down a racist fraternity makes about as much sense for combating racism as banning the weapons used in the latest mass killing spree does to prevent another mass killing spree.


----------



## mudwhistle

Liminal said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was a private fraternity bus ride. Not some public campus demonstration. Much as I dislike the chant and attitude, it was in the final analysis a private affair. The law protects even the most vile and disgusting hate speech as KKK rallies show. But no one's proposing we deny KKK permits to march and demonstrate in public. So why the double-standard when things done in private come to light?
> 
> There's the arguement their conduct violated whatever student code of behaviour binds them, but beyond that, if in fact such behaviour violated such a policy, they shouldn't be expelled, booted out of their frat, or anything else.
> 
> Racism exists, but you're not going to mitigate it or make it go away with punitive actions like this. If anything you're only making it worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the fraternity is a private club they can conduct their racist business on their own, somewhere else, with no affiliation to the university.
Click to expand...

I guess a bus isn't private enough for you. Think it would be better if they did it in a cave in Tora Bora?


----------



## Michelle420

White college fraternity in Oklahoma shut down for overt racism US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## The Rabbi

rightwinger said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oklahoma students protest fraternity s racist video
> 
> Now, if my son were in that video I dont think I'd be very proud of him.  But dont people have the right to say things?  Even things that are offensive to others?  Do you think they ought to be kicked out of school just for some hijinks?
> 
> 
> 
> You have a right to say anything you want
> 
> You also have a right to face the consequences
Click to expand...

So Russians under the old Soviet system had a right to free speech as long as they accepted they would be sent to the gulag.
Lib logic at its best.


----------



## Liminal

Delta4Embassy said:


> Thinking of it another way (while going potty, do some of my best thinking in there hehe)
> 
> Closing down a racist fraternity makes about as much sense for combating racism as banning the weapons used in the latest mass killing spree does to prevent another mass killing spree.


That doesn't even begin to make any kind of sense at all.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Liminal said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking of it another way (while going potty, do some of my best thinking in there hehe)
> 
> Closing down a racist fraternity makes about as much sense for combating racism as banning the weapons used in the latest mass killing spree does to prevent another mass killing spree.
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't even begin to make any kind of sense at all.
Click to expand...


Sounds like a personal problem. Maybe you should read more books.


----------



## Liminal

mudwhistle said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was a private fraternity bus ride. Not some public campus demonstration. Much as I dislike the chant and attitude, it was in the final analysis a private affair. The law protects even the most vile and disgusting hate speech as KKK rallies show. But no one's proposing we deny KKK permits to march and demonstrate in public. So why the double-standard when things done in private come to light?
> 
> There's the arguement their conduct violated whatever student code of behaviour binds them, but beyond that, if in fact such behaviour violated such a policy, they shouldn't be expelled, booted out of their frat, or anything else.
> 
> Racism exists, but you're not going to mitigate it or make it go away with punitive actions like this. If anything you're only making it worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the fraternity is a private club they can conduct their racist business on their own, somewhere else, with no affiliation to the university.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess a bus isn't private enough for you. Think it would be better if they did it in a cave in Tora Bora?
Click to expand...


I'm pretty sure the fraternity is officially sanctioned by the university, therefore the rules and regulations of that university apply to all fraternity activities.


----------



## Liminal

Delta4Embassy said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking of it another way (while going potty, do some of my best thinking in there hehe)
> 
> Closing down a racist fraternity makes about as much sense for combating racism as banning the weapons used in the latest mass killing spree does to prevent another mass killing spree.
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't even begin to make any kind of sense at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like a personal problem. Maybe you should read more books.
Click to expand...

Books won't help you stop being an apologist for racism.


----------



## rightwinger

The Rabbi said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oklahoma students protest fraternity s racist video
> 
> Now, if my son were in that video I dont think I'd be very proud of him.  But dont people have the right to say things?  Even things that are offensive to others?  Do you think they ought to be kicked out of school just for some hijinks?
> 
> 
> 
> You have a right to say anything you want
> 
> You also have a right to face the consequences
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Russians under the old Soviet system had a right to free speech as long as they accepted they would be sent to the gulag.
> Lib logic at its best.
Click to expand...

 
Gulag?

Can't pick a more bizarre hyperbole?


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Liminal said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking of it another way (while going potty, do some of my best thinking in there hehe)
> 
> Closing down a racist fraternity makes about as much sense for combating racism as banning the weapons used in the latest mass killing spree does to prevent another mass killing spree.
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't even begin to make any kind of sense at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like a personal problem. Maybe you should read more books.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Books won't help you stop being an apologist for racism.
Click to expand...


Not apologising for it so much as not supporting methods which wont work to fight it. I only support winning strategies, not feel-good ones like dismantling the frat, or banning the guns used in the latest shooting spree.


----------



## reconmark

The response of the college and the Frat's National President is fully warranted and welcome.
No one is attempting to ban free speech, responsible parties are merely meeting their fiduciary responsibility in appropriately applying the response to the student's exercise of free speech.


----------



## The Rabbi

rightwinger said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oklahoma students protest fraternity s racist video
> 
> Now, if my son were in that video I dont think I'd be very proud of him.  But dont people have the right to say things?  Even things that are offensive to others?  Do you think they ought to be kicked out of school just for some hijinks?
> 
> 
> 
> You have a right to say anything you want
> 
> You also have a right to face the consequences
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Russians under the old Soviet system had a right to free speech as long as they accepted they would be sent to the gulag.
> Lib logic at its best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gulag?
> 
> Can't pick a more bizarre hyperbole?
Click to expand...

Translation: I can't really refute that so I'll try to mock it instead.

If you are sanctioned for merely expressing an opinion then there is no freedom of speech.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Delta4Embassy said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Negative reinforcement doesn't work. You don't reward bad behaviour. You ignore it, not acklnowledge it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya, and now you have however many fratboys pissed as hell at the school to say nothing of blacks. That's SO much better than letting them rant and rave in private.
Click to expand...

It is unclear to me  how this information came out in public...someone was on that bus who may have become upset took video and passed the video on to others who publicized it ...


----------



## mudwhistle

Liminal said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was a private fraternity bus ride. Not some public campus demonstration. Much as I dislike the chant and attitude, it was in the final analysis a private affair. The law protects even the most vile and disgusting hate speech as KKK rallies show. But no one's proposing we deny KKK permits to march and demonstrate in public. So why the double-standard when things done in private come to light?
> 
> There's the arguement their conduct violated whatever student code of behaviour binds them, but beyond that, if in fact such behaviour violated such a policy, they shouldn't be expelled, booted out of their frat, or anything else.
> 
> Racism exists, but you're not going to mitigate it or make it go away with punitive actions like this. If anything you're only making it worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the fraternity is a private club they can conduct their racist business on their own, somewhere else, with no affiliation to the university.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess a bus isn't private enough for you. Think it would be better if they did it in a cave in Tora Bora?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure the fraternity is officially sanctioned by the university, therefore the rules and regulations of that university apply to all fraternity activities.
Click to expand...


Yep, they were wrong. It was also wrong for looters to steal in Ferguson. It was also wrong to stand up in the US House of representatives and put your hands up in the air in solidarity over a lie and falsely accuse white cops all over the country of racism. It is also wrong for gangs of blacks to target whites on the street or in stores, shopping malls, and movie theaters for racist attacks. Or Eric Holder calling us cowards and racists.

I think whites are just plain fed up with the Bullshit.


----------



## Liminal

Delta4Embassy said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking of it another way (while going potty, do some of my best thinking in there hehe)
> 
> Closing down a racist fraternity makes about as much sense for combating racism as banning the weapons used in the latest mass killing spree does to prevent another mass killing spree.
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't even begin to make any kind of sense at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like a personal problem. Maybe you should read more books.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Books won't help you stop being an apologist for racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not apologising for it so much as not supporting methods which wont work to fight it. I only support winning strategies, not feel-good ones like dismantling the frat, or banning the guns used in the latest shooting spree.
Click to expand...


Racist fraternities and guns?  You really seem to be straining for an equivalency.   Feel good methods?  No, real consequences are the exact opposite of feel good methods.


----------



## rightwinger

The Rabbi said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oklahoma students protest fraternity s racist video
> 
> Now, if my son were in that video I dont think I'd be very proud of him.  But dont people have the right to say things?  Even things that are offensive to others?  Do you think they ought to be kicked out of school just for some hijinks?
> 
> 
> 
> You have a right to say anything you want
> 
> You also have a right to face the consequences
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Russians under the old Soviet system had a right to free speech as long as they accepted they would be sent to the gulag.
> Lib logic at its best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gulag?
> 
> Can't pick a more bizarre hyperbole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Translation: I can't really refute that so I'll try to mock it instead.
> 
> If you are sanctioned for merely expressing an opinion then there is no freedom of speech.
Click to expand...

 
Translation:
The Rabbi is foaming at the mouth again

Freedom of speech has never meant that there are no consequences for what you say


----------



## Liminal

mudwhistle said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was a private fraternity bus ride. Not some public campus demonstration. Much as I dislike the chant and attitude, it was in the final analysis a private affair. The law protects even the most vile and disgusting hate speech as KKK rallies show. But no one's proposing we deny KKK permits to march and demonstrate in public. So why the double-standard when things done in private come to light?
> 
> There's the arguement their conduct violated whatever student code of behaviour binds them, but beyond that, if in fact such behaviour violated such a policy, they shouldn't be expelled, booted out of their frat, or anything else.
> 
> Racism exists, but you're not going to mitigate it or make it go away with punitive actions like this. If anything you're only making it worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the fraternity is a private club they can conduct their racist business on their own, somewhere else, with no affiliation to the university.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess a bus isn't private enough for you. Think it would be better if they did it in a cave in Tora Bora?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure the fraternity is officially sanctioned by the university, therefore the rules and regulations of that university apply to all fraternity activities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, they were wrong. It was also wrong for looters to steal in Ferguson. It was also wrong to stand up in the US House of representatives and put your hands up in the air in solidarity over a lie and falsely accuse white cops all over the country of racism. It is also wrong for gangs of blacks to target whites on the street or in stores, shopping malls, and movie theaters for racist attacks. Or Eric Holder calling us cowards and racists.
> 
> I think whites are just plain fed up with the Bullshit.
Click to expand...

None of which has anything to do with anything.


----------



## mudwhistle

reconmark said:


> The response of the college and the Frat's National President is fully warranted and welcome.
> No one is attempting to ban free speech, responsible parties are merely meeting their fiduciary responsibility in appropriately applying the response to the student's exercise of free speech.



Yup, and what do you think was the cause of all of this?


----------



## mudwhistle

Liminal said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was a private fraternity bus ride. Not some public campus demonstration. Much as I dislike the chant and attitude, it was in the final analysis a private affair. The law protects even the most vile and disgusting hate speech as KKK rallies show. But no one's proposing we deny KKK permits to march and demonstrate in public. So why the double-standard when things done in private come to light?
> 
> There's the arguement their conduct violated whatever student code of behaviour binds them, but beyond that, if in fact such behaviour violated such a policy, they shouldn't be expelled, booted out of their frat, or anything else.
> 
> Racism exists, but you're not going to mitigate it or make it go away with punitive actions like this. If anything you're only making it worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the fraternity is a private club they can conduct their racist business on their own, somewhere else, with no affiliation to the university.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess a bus isn't private enough for you. Think it would be better if they did it in a cave in Tora Bora?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure the fraternity is officially sanctioned by the university, therefore the rules and regulations of that university apply to all fraternity activities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, they were wrong. It was also wrong for looters to steal in Ferguson. It was also wrong to stand up in the US House of representatives and put your hands up in the air in solidarity over a lie and falsely accuse white cops all over the country of racism. It is also wrong for gangs of blacks to target whites on the street or in stores, shopping malls, and movie theaters for racist attacks. Or Eric Holder calling us cowards and racists.
> 
> I think whites are just plain fed up with the Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of which has anything to do with anything.
Click to expand...

It has everything to do with it, and know it.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Negative reinforcement doesn't work. You don't reward bad behaviour. You ignore it, not acklnowledge it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya, and now you have however many fratboys pissed as hell at the school to say nothing of blacks. That's SO much better than letting them rant and rave in private.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is unclear to me  how this information came out in public...someone was on that bus who may have become upset took video and passed the video on to others who publicized it ...
Click to expand...


Presumedly a guest of one of the frat members. Wouldn't think an actual member woulda made something the frat they volunteered to join does behind closed doors public. A guest might.


----------



## Michelle420

The Rabbi said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oklahoma students protest fraternity s racist video
> 
> Now, if my son were in that video I dont think I'd be very proud of him.  But dont people have the right to say things?  Even things that are offensive to others?  Do you think they ought to be kicked out of school just for some hijinks?
> 
> 
> 
> You have a right to say anything you want
> 
> You also have a right to face the consequences
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Russians under the old Soviet system had a right to free speech as long as they accepted they would be sent to the gulag.
> Lib logic at its best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gulag?
> 
> Can't pick a more bizarre hyperbole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Translation: I can't really refute that so I'll try to mock it instead.
> 
> If you are sanctioned for merely expressing an opinion then there is no freedom of speech.
Click to expand...


They have a code of conduct they are expected to live up when representing their fraternity.

The fraternity does not believe in the values they voiced about discrimination and lynching.



> News - Media Statements - Fraternity Leadership Closes Chapter at University of Oklahoma - Sigma Alpha Epsilon
> 
> 
> *NORMAN, OK –* Sigma Alpha Epsilon’s national headquarters has closed its Oklahoma Kappa chapter at the University of Oklahoma following the discovery of a video that contains racist and hateful language as a chant. In addition, all of the members have been suspended, and those members who are responsible for or involved in the incident will face having their membership privileges revoked permanently.
> 
> We apologize for the unacceptable and racist behavior of the individuals in the video, and we are disgusted that any member would act in such a way. Furthermore, we are embarrassed by this video and offer our empathy not only to anyone outside the organization who is offended but also to our brothers who come from a wide range of backgrounds, cultures and ethnicities. Our leadership acted swiftly to the video and closed the chapter within hours of learning about it. Preliminary findings from our investigation validated the involvement of chapter members from the University of Oklahoma in the video.
> 
> This type of racist behavior will not be tolerated and is not consistent with the values and morals of our fraternity. We have more than 15,000 collegiate members across the nation, and this incident should not reflect on other brothers because this type of hateful action is not what Sigma Alpha Epsilon stands for. This is absolutely not who we are. Sigma Alpha Epsilon is not a racist, sexist or bigoted fraternity. Not only have we provided education and training on these and other issues, we are working to make sure that discussions and awareness on these and other topics is at the forefront of our membership experience.





> The recording showed Sigma Alpha Epsilon members on a bus, singing a highly derogatory, racist chant that also included a phrase about lynching and saying no black people would ever be admitted. OU senior Samuel Iroanya says the video is just a glimpse of the discrimination that sometimes occurs on campus.



Oklahoma University Fraternity Closed After Racist Chant Video Posted NPR


----------



## Liminal

mudwhistle said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the fraternity is a private club they can conduct their racist business on their own, somewhere else, with no affiliation to the university.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess a bus isn't private enough for you. Think it would be better if they did it in a cave in Tora Bora?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure the fraternity is officially sanctioned by the university, therefore the rules and regulations of that university apply to all fraternity activities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, they were wrong. It was also wrong for looters to steal in Ferguson. It was also wrong to stand up in the US House of representatives and put your hands up in the air in solidarity over a lie and falsely accuse white cops all over the country of racism. It is also wrong for gangs of blacks to target whites on the street or in stores, shopping malls, and movie theaters for racist attacks. Or Eric Holder calling us cowards and racists.
> 
> I think whites are just plain fed up with the Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of which has anything to do with anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has everything to do with it, and know it.
Click to expand...


Oh I see, tell me Spock, with your inscrutable logic, what do those racist perceptions of yours have to do with this incident?


----------



## Liminal

Delta4Embassy said:


> This was a private fraternity bus ride. Not some public campus demonstration. Much as I dislike the chant and attitude, it was in the final analysis a private affair. The law protects even the most vile and disgusting hate speech as KKK rallies show. But no one's proposing we deny KKK permits to march and demonstrate in public. So why the double-standard when things done in private come to light?
> 
> There's the arguement their conduct violated whatever student code of behaviour binds them, but beyond that, if in fact such behaviour violated such a policy, they shouldn't be expelled, booted out of their frat, or anything else.
> 
> Racism exists, but you're not going to mitigate it or make it go away with punitive actions like this. If anything you're only making it worse.



Ignore it and it will go away.  That's just plain stupid, and no one believes it.


----------



## manifold

The Rabbi said:


> If you are sanctioned for merely expressing an opinion then there is no freedom of speech.



It depends on who is doing the sanctioning. If it's the free market, then suck it up and take responsibility for the shit you spew out of your cockhole, mmkay.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Liminal said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was a private fraternity bus ride. Not some public campus demonstration. Much as I dislike the chant and attitude, it was in the final analysis a private affair. The law protects even the most vile and disgusting hate speech as KKK rallies show. But no one's proposing we deny KKK permits to march and demonstrate in public. So why the double-standard when things done in private come to light?
> 
> There's the arguement their conduct violated whatever student code of behaviour binds them, but beyond that, if in fact such behaviour violated such a policy, they shouldn't be expelled, booted out of their frat, or anything else.
> 
> Racism exists, but you're not going to mitigate it or make it go away with punitive actions like this. If anything you're only making it worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore it and it will go away.  That's just plain stupid, and no one believes it.
Click to expand...


Unfortunately for you I didn't say ignore it. That your feeble mind can't grasp things I consider mundane is your problem.


----------



## manifold

rightwinger said:


> Translation:
> The Rabbi is foaming at the mouth again
> 
> Freedom of speech has never meant that there are no consequences for what you say



Indeed.

I'm sure The Ribeye was all worked up in a lather when Shirley Sherrod's right to free speech was infringed upon and she lost her job.


----------



## mudwhistle

Delta4Embassy said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Negative reinforcement doesn't work. You don't reward bad behaviour. You ignore it, not acklnowledge it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya, and now you have however many fratboys pissed as hell at the school to say nothing of blacks. That's SO much better than letting them rant and rave in private.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is unclear to me  how this information came out in public...someone was on that bus who may have become upset took video and passed the video on to others who publicized it ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Presumedly a guest of one of the frat members. Wouldn't think an actual member woulda made something the frat they volunteered to join does behind closed doors public. A guest might.
Click to expand...

I wouldn't want to be that guy after this went viral.

But this is really what Obama and his paid race-baiters wanted. They couldn't find enough real examples of racism in America so they literally created them out of nothing. I'm sure they would have loved it to be a white middle-aged Tea Party Republican who likes shooting blacks. But until they can cause some crazy cracker to go nuts they'll settle for a bunch of stupid college kids that probably would have voted for Obama in the 2008 election if they had been old enough.

This is Hope & Change at work.


----------



## Dot Com

rightwinger said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oklahoma students protest fraternity s racist video
> 
> Now, if my son were in that video I dont think I'd be very proud of him.  But dont people have the right to say things?  Even things that are offensive to others?  Do you think they ought to be kicked out of school just for some hijinks?
> 
> 
> 
> You have a right to say anything you want
> 
> You also have a right to face the consequences
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Russians under the old Soviet system had a right to free speech as long as they accepted they would be sent to the gulag.
> Lib logic at its best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gulag?
> 
> Can't pick a more bizarre hyperbole?
Click to expand...

That our  The Rabbi. 

Anyway, those racist kids are out of their little frat house now.


----------



## Liminal

Delta4Embassy said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was a private fraternity bus ride. Not some public campus demonstration. Much as I dislike the chant and attitude, it was in the final analysis a private affair. The law protects even the most vile and disgusting hate speech as KKK rallies show. But no one's proposing we deny KKK permits to march and demonstrate in public. So why the double-standard when things done in private come to light?
> 
> There's the arguement their conduct violated whatever student code of behaviour binds them, but beyond that, if in fact such behaviour violated such a policy, they shouldn't be expelled, booted out of their frat, or anything else.
> 
> Racism exists, but you're not going to mitigate it or make it go away with punitive actions like this. If anything you're only making it worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore it and it will go away.  That's just plain stupid, and no one believes it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfortunately for you I didn't say ignore it. That your feeble mind can't grasp things I consider mundane is your problem.
Click to expand...


My apologies then, I beg your pardon.  Please feel free to elaborate on your comprehensive plan for dealing with racism.


----------



## Liminal

mudwhistle said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Negative reinforcement doesn't work. You don't reward bad behaviour. You ignore it, not acklnowledge it.
> 
> 
> 
> They are done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya, and now you have however many fratboys pissed as hell at the school to say nothing of blacks. That's SO much better than letting them rant and rave in private.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is unclear to me  how this information came out in public...someone was on that bus who may have become upset took video and passed the video on to others who publicized it ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Presumedly a guest of one of the frat members. Wouldn't think an actual member woulda made something the frat they volunteered to join does behind closed doors public. A guest might.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't want to be that guy after this went viral.
> 
> But this is really what Obama and his paid race-baiters wanted. They couldn't find enough real examples of racism in America so they literally created them out of nothing. I'm sure they would have loved it to be a white middle-aged Tea Party Republican who likes shooting blacks. But until they can cause some crazy cracker to go nuts they'll settle for a bunch of stupid college kids that probably would have voted for Obama in the 2008 election if they had been old enough.
> 
> This is Hope & Change at work.
Click to expand...

Just one thing on your mind all the time, huh.


----------



## mudwhistle

Liminal said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess a bus isn't private enough for you. Think it would be better if they did it in a cave in Tora Bora?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure the fraternity is officially sanctioned by the university, therefore the rules and regulations of that university apply to all fraternity activities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, they were wrong. It was also wrong for looters to steal in Ferguson. It was also wrong to stand up in the US House of representatives and put your hands up in the air in solidarity over a lie and falsely accuse white cops all over the country of racism. It is also wrong for gangs of blacks to target whites on the street or in stores, shopping malls, and movie theaters for racist attacks. Or Eric Holder calling us cowards and racists.
> 
> I think whites are just plain fed up with the Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of which has anything to do with anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has everything to do with it, and know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I see, tell me Spock, with your inscrutable logic, what do those racist perceptions of yours have to do with this incident?
Click to expand...


I'm just trying to give you some wisdom. Not my fault you have to go around with blinders on to maintain your uninformed opinions.


----------



## rightwinger

Dot Com said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oklahoma students protest fraternity s racist video
> 
> Now, if my son were in that video I dont think I'd be very proud of him.  But dont people have the right to say things?  Even things that are offensive to others?  Do you think they ought to be kicked out of school just for some hijinks?
> 
> 
> 
> You have a right to say anything you want
> 
> You also have a right to face the consequences
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Russians under the old Soviet system had a right to free speech as long as they accepted they would be sent to the gulag.
> Lib logic at its best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gulag?
> 
> Can't pick a more bizarre hyperbole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That our  The Rabbi.
> 
> Anyway, those racist kids are out of their little frat house now.
Click to expand...

 
They have learned a valuable life lesson....actions have consequences


----------



## mudwhistle

Liminal said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, and now you have however many fratboys pissed as hell at the school to say nothing of blacks. That's SO much better than letting them rant and rave in private.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is unclear to me  how this information came out in public...someone was on that bus who may have become upset took video and passed the video on to others who publicized it ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Presumedly a guest of one of the frat members. Wouldn't think an actual member woulda made something the frat they volunteered to join does behind closed doors public. A guest might.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't want to be that guy after this went viral.
> 
> But this is really what Obama and his paid race-baiters wanted. They couldn't find enough real examples of racism in America so they literally created them out of nothing. I'm sure they would have loved it to be a white middle-aged Tea Party Republican who likes shooting blacks. But until they can cause some crazy cracker to go nuts they'll settle for a bunch of stupid college kids that probably would have voted for Obama in the 2008 election if they had been old enough.
> 
> This is Hope & Change at work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just one thing on your mind all the time, huh.
Click to expand...

?

I think it's clear you are incapable of seeing the big picture.

Nevermind


----------



## Liminal

mudwhistle said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure the fraternity is officially sanctioned by the university, therefore the rules and regulations of that university apply to all fraternity activities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, they were wrong. It was also wrong for looters to steal in Ferguson. It was also wrong to stand up in the US House of representatives and put your hands up in the air in solidarity over a lie and falsely accuse white cops all over the country of racism. It is also wrong for gangs of blacks to target whites on the street or in stores, shopping malls, and movie theaters for racist attacks. Or Eric Holder calling us cowards and racists.
> 
> I think whites are just plain fed up with the Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of which has anything to do with anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has everything to do with it, and know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I see, tell me Spock, with your inscrutable logic, what do those racist perceptions of yours have to do with this incident?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just trying to give you some wisdom. Not my fault you have to go around with blinders on to maintain your uninformed opinions.
Click to expand...


Wisdom?  Oh I get it now, pretty funny.  It's good when people like you can laugh at yourself.


----------



## Liminal

mudwhistle said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, and now you have however many fratboys pissed as hell at the school to say nothing of blacks. That's SO much better than letting them rant and rave in private.
> 
> 
> 
> It is unclear to me  how this information came out in public...someone was on that bus who may have become upset took video and passed the video on to others who publicized it ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Presumedly a guest of one of the frat members. Wouldn't think an actual member woulda made something the frat they volunteered to join does behind closed doors public. A guest might.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't want to be that guy after this went viral.
> 
> But this is really what Obama and his paid race-baiters wanted. They couldn't find enough real examples of racism in America so they literally created them out of nothing. I'm sure they would have loved it to be a white middle-aged Tea Party Republican who likes shooting blacks. But until they can cause some crazy cracker to go nuts they'll settle for a bunch of stupid college kids that probably would have voted for Obama in the 2008 election if they had been old enough.
> 
> This is Hope & Change at work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just one thing on your mind all the time, huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ?
> 
> I think it's clear you are incapable of seeing the big picture.
> 
> Nevermind
Click to expand...


You may see a whole lot, but no one can tell from reading your posts.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

mudwhistle said:


> ?
> 
> I think it's clear you are incapable of seeing the big picture.
> 
> Nevermind



Here is mudwhistle  looking at "the Big picture"...rectum hell it nearly kilt him


----------



## mudwhistle

Liminal said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, they were wrong. It was also wrong for looters to steal in Ferguson. It was also wrong to stand up in the US House of representatives and put your hands up in the air in solidarity over a lie and falsely accuse white cops all over the country of racism. It is also wrong for gangs of blacks to target whites on the street or in stores, shopping malls, and movie theaters for racist attacks. Or Eric Holder calling us cowards and racists.
> 
> I think whites are just plain fed up with the Bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> None of which has anything to do with anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has everything to do with it, and know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I see, tell me Spock, with your inscrutable logic, what do those racist perceptions of yours have to do with this incident?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just trying to give you some wisdom. Not my fault you have to go around with blinders on to maintain your uninformed opinions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wisdom?  Oh I get it now, pretty funny.  It's good when people like you can laugh at yourself.
Click to expand...


But in reality, those of us who don't fall for these scams are laughing at gullible dipshits like you.


----------



## Asclepias

The little savages just cost OU a prized football recruit as well.  Consequences of free speech.

Jean Delance Decommits from Oklahoma After Video of Racist Fraternity Chant Bleacher Report


----------



## Liminal

mudwhistle said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of which has anything to do with anything.
> 
> 
> 
> It has everything to do with it, and know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I see, tell me Spock, with your inscrutable logic, what do those racist perceptions of yours have to do with this incident?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just trying to give you some wisdom. Not my fault you have to go around with blinders on to maintain your uninformed opinions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wisdom?  Oh I get it now, pretty funny.  It's good when people like you can laugh at yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But in reality, those of us who don't fall for these scams are laughing at gullible dipshits like you.
Click to expand...


Scams?  I have no idea what you're babbling about.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Asclepias said:


> The little savages just cost OU a prized football recruit as well.  Consequences of free speech.
> 
> Jean Delance Decommits from Oklahoma After Video of Racist Fraternity Chant Bleacher Report


----------



## Skull Pilot

Carla_Danger said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right after Selma too  Sad, sad, SAD!!!
> 
> Univ. of Oklahoma president Frat members disgraceful - Yahoo News
> rdean
> 
> 
> 
> You beat me to it. I was just going to post it. Here is the video.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Freedom of speech no???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now they have the freedom to pack their shit and get out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do not know the back story of my conversations with Asclepias.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really care.
Click to expand...

Then don't bother replying to my posts.


----------



## mudwhistle

Liminal said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has everything to do with it, and know it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I see, tell me Spock, with your inscrutable logic, what do those racist perceptions of yours have to do with this incident?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just trying to give you some wisdom. Not my fault you have to go around with blinders on to maintain your uninformed opinions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wisdom?  Oh I get it now, pretty funny.  It's good when people like you can laugh at yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But in reality, those of us who don't fall for these scams are laughing at gullible dipshits like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Scams?  I have no idea what you're babbling about.
Click to expand...

Clearly.

Notwithstanding you are being manipulated and can't see it even when someone points it out to you. You're like Tyrion Lannisters' cousin Orson in Game Of Thrones crushing beetles like a retard and nothing Tyrion tells him can change his single-minded approach to his beetle crushing activities.

This video is reportedly of white college frat members acting racist. That's all you know because that's all you're being told. You don't even take time to question it's validity or ask questions about why now? My guess is the media will begin a series of similar videos from unknown sources proving that whites are racists. Who cares that the media refuses to cover the violence and overt racism from blacks that led up to these classless yet harmless displays.


----------



## Liminal

mudwhistle said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Negative reinforcement doesn't work. You don't reward bad behaviour. You ignore it, not acklnowledge it.
> 
> 
> 
> They are done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya, and now you have however many fratboys pissed as hell at the school to say nothing of blacks. That's SO much better than letting them rant and rave in private.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is unclear to me  how this information came out in public...someone was on that bus who may have become upset took video and passed the video on to others who publicized it ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Presumedly a guest of one of the frat members. Wouldn't think an actual member woulda made something the frat they volunteered to join does behind closed doors public. A guest might.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't want to be that guy after this went viral.
> 
> But this is really what Obama and his paid race-baiters wanted. They couldn't find enough real examples of racism in America so they literally created them out of nothing. I'm sure they would have loved it to be a white middle-aged Tea Party Republican who likes shooting blacks. But until they can cause some crazy cracker to go nuts they'll settle for a bunch of stupid college kids that probably would have voted for Obama in the 2008 election if they had been old enough.
> 
> This is Hope & Change at work.
Click to expand...


Leave it to those crafty Democrats to come up with a diabolical trap like that.  Poor hapless racists, they fell for the set up,  they never had a chance.


----------



## mudwhistle

Liminal said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, and now you have however many fratboys pissed as hell at the school to say nothing of blacks. That's SO much better than letting them rant and rave in private.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is unclear to me  how this information came out in public...someone was on that bus who may have become upset took video and passed the video on to others who publicized it ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Presumedly a guest of one of the frat members. Wouldn't think an actual member woulda made something the frat they volunteered to join does behind closed doors public. A guest might.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't want to be that guy after this went viral.
> 
> But this is really what Obama and his paid race-baiters wanted. They couldn't find enough real examples of racism in America so they literally created them out of nothing. I'm sure they would have loved it to be a white middle-aged Tea Party Republican who likes shooting blacks. But until they can cause some crazy cracker to go nuts they'll settle for a bunch of stupid college kids that probably would have voted for Obama in the 2008 election if they had been old enough.
> 
> This is Hope & Change at work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Leave it to those crafty Democrats to come up with a diabolical trap like that.  Poor hapless racists, they fell for the set up,  they never had a chance.
Click to expand...


Well, it is what Saul Alinsky followers do.

Read "Rules For Radicals".


----------



## Dot Com

Asclepias said:


> The little savages just cost OU a prized football recruit as well.  Consequences of free speech.
> 
> Jean Delance Decommits from Oklahoma After Video of Racist Fraternity Chant Bleacher Report


yep. I saw that yesterday.


----------



## Liminal

mudwhistle said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I see, tell me Spock, with your inscrutable logic, what do those racist perceptions of yours have to do with this incident?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just trying to give you some wisdom. Not my fault you have to go around with blinders on to maintain your uninformed opinions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wisdom?  Oh I get it now, pretty funny.  It's good when people like you can laugh at yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But in reality, those of us who don't fall for these scams are laughing at gullible dipshits like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Scams?  I have no idea what you're babbling about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clearly.
> 
> Notwithstanding you are being manipulated and can't see it even when someone points it out to you. You're like Tyrion Lannisters' cousin Orson in Game Of Thrones crushing beetles like a retard and nothing Tyrion tells him can change his single-minded approach to his beetle crushing activities.
> 
> This video is reportedly of white college frat members acting racist. That's all you know because that's all you're being told. You don't even take time to question it's validity or ask questions about why now? My guess is the media will begin a series of similar videos from unknown sources proving that whites are racists. Who cares that the media refuses to cover the violence and overt racism from blacks that led up to these classless yet harmless displays.
Click to expand...


Game of Thrones?  What?  You'll have to speak plain English if you're going to speak to me.  Why don't you try it straight some time, you know, without all the flourish and bullshit.


----------



## Liminal

mudwhistle said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, and now you have however many fratboys pissed as hell at the school to say nothing of blacks. That's SO much better than letting them rant and rave in private.
> 
> 
> 
> It is unclear to me  how this information came out in public...someone was on that bus who may have become upset took video and passed the video on to others who publicized it ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Presumedly a guest of one of the frat members. Wouldn't think an actual member woulda made something the frat they volunteered to join does behind closed doors public. A guest might.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't want to be that guy after this went viral.
> 
> But this is really what Obama and his paid race-baiters wanted. They couldn't find enough real examples of racism in America so they literally created them out of nothing. I'm sure they would have loved it to be a white middle-aged Tea Party Republican who likes shooting blacks. But until they can cause some crazy cracker to go nuts they'll settle for a bunch of stupid college kids that probably would have voted for Obama in the 2008 election if they had been old enough.
> 
> This is Hope & Change at work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Leave it to those crafty Democrats to come up with a diabolical trap like that.  Poor hapless racists, they fell for the set up,  they never had a chance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, it is what Saul Alinsky followers do.
> 
> Read "Rules For Radicals".
Click to expand...


Saul who?


----------



## mudwhistle

Liminal said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just trying to give you some wisdom. Not my fault you have to go around with blinders on to maintain your uninformed opinions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wisdom?  Oh I get it now, pretty funny.  It's good when people like you can laugh at yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But in reality, those of us who don't fall for these scams are laughing at gullible dipshits like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Scams?  I have no idea what you're babbling about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clearly.
> 
> Notwithstanding you are being manipulated and can't see it even when someone points it out to you. You're like Tyrion Lannisters' cousin Orson in Game Of Thrones crushing beetles like a retard and nothing Tyrion tells him can change his single-minded approach to his beetle crushing activities.
> 
> This video is reportedly of white college frat members acting racist. That's all you know because that's all you're being told. You don't even take time to question it's validity or ask questions about why now? My guess is the media will begin a series of similar videos from unknown sources proving that whites are racists. Who cares that the media refuses to cover the violence and overt racism from blacks that led up to these classless yet harmless displays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Game of Thrones?  What?  You'll have to speak plain English if you're going to speak to me.  Why don't you try it straight some time, you know, without all the flourish and bullshit.
Click to expand...

Sorry if I'm talking over your head. 

I didn't mean to confuse you. I meant to educate you, but I don't think you're capable of accepting knowledge from anything other than officially approved sources. You're too fucken closed minded.


----------



## mudwhistle

Liminal said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is unclear to me  how this information came out in public...someone was on that bus who may have become upset took video and passed the video on to others who publicized it ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Presumedly a guest of one of the frat members. Wouldn't think an actual member woulda made something the frat they volunteered to join does behind closed doors public. A guest might.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't want to be that guy after this went viral.
> 
> But this is really what Obama and his paid race-baiters wanted. They couldn't find enough real examples of racism in America so they literally created them out of nothing. I'm sure they would have loved it to be a white middle-aged Tea Party Republican who likes shooting blacks. But until they can cause some crazy cracker to go nuts they'll settle for a bunch of stupid college kids that probably would have voted for Obama in the 2008 election if they had been old enough.
> 
> This is Hope & Change at work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Leave it to those crafty Democrats to come up with a diabolical trap like that.  Poor hapless racists, they fell for the set up,  they never had a chance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, it is what Saul Alinsky followers do.
> 
> Read "Rules For Radicals".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Saul who?
Click to expand...


Look it up and come back when you know something.


----------



## Liminal

mudwhistle said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wisdom?  Oh I get it now, pretty funny.  It's good when people like you can laugh at yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in reality, those of us who don't fall for these scams are laughing at gullible dipshits like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Scams?  I have no idea what you're babbling about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clearly.
> 
> Notwithstanding you are being manipulated and can't see it even when someone points it out to you. You're like Tyrion Lannisters' cousin Orson in Game Of Thrones crushing beetles like a retard and nothing Tyrion tells him can change his single-minded approach to his beetle crushing activities.
> 
> This video is reportedly of white college frat members acting racist. That's all you know because that's all you're being told. You don't even take time to question it's validity or ask questions about why now? My guess is the media will begin a series of similar videos from unknown sources proving that whites are racists. Who cares that the media refuses to cover the violence and overt racism from blacks that led up to these classless yet harmless displays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Game of Thrones?  What?  You'll have to speak plain English if you're going to speak to me.  Why don't you try it straight some time, you know, without all the flourish and bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry if I'm talking over your head.
> 
> I didn't mean to confuse you. I meant to educate you, but I don't think you're capable of accepting knowledge from anything other than officially approved sources. You're too fucken closed minded.
Click to expand...


I think it's charming that the rest home provides internet access for an eccentric old gentleman like yourself.


----------



## Liminal

mudwhistle said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Presumedly a guest of one of the frat members. Wouldn't think an actual member woulda made something the frat they volunteered to join does behind closed doors public. A guest might.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't want to be that guy after this went viral.
> 
> But this is really what Obama and his paid race-baiters wanted. They couldn't find enough real examples of racism in America so they literally created them out of nothing. I'm sure they would have loved it to be a white middle-aged Tea Party Republican who likes shooting blacks. But until they can cause some crazy cracker to go nuts they'll settle for a bunch of stupid college kids that probably would have voted for Obama in the 2008 election if they had been old enough.
> 
> This is Hope & Change at work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Leave it to those crafty Democrats to come up with a diabolical trap like that.  Poor hapless racists, they fell for the set up,  they never had a chance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, it is what Saul Alinsky followers do.
> 
> Read "Rules For Radicals".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Saul who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look it up and come back when you know something.
Click to expand...


You mean you don't know?  Then why do you mention what's his name that no one ever heard of before 2008?


----------



## Carla_Danger

Delta4Embassy said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Negative reinforcement doesn't work. You don't reward bad behaviour. You ignore it, not acklnowledge it.
Click to expand...



No one is rewarding them.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Delta4Embassy said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Negative reinforcement doesn't work. You don't reward bad behaviour. You ignore it, not acklnowledge it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya, and now you have however many fratboys pissed as hell at the school to say nothing of blacks. That's SO much better than letting them rant and rave in private.
Click to expand...



It's not private. There's a video on youtube, and it's hit national news. And who gives a shit if frat boys are pissed?


----------



## katsteve2012

Asclepias said:


> Shotgun_Sammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you can find a counter video of blacks doing the same.  Stupid people of all races go to college.
> 
> Get over it.
> 
> 
> 
> I cant find a video of Blacks singing "no whiteys in (pick a fraternity)"  Do you have a link?
Click to expand...




Asclepias said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thing that makes this so bad is that this is a national fraternity & one of the largest. General Holder needs to tamp this out
> 
> 
> 
> I never understood why Black people pledged to Greek organizations. No one has ever been able to give me an answer without getting upset.
Click to expand...


I asked the same question of my Father, because he pledged Kappa Alpha Psi and wanted me to as well, which I did. What he stated was that the Greek writing system and philosophies has very close ties to Africa, particularly Eygpt. Each of the NPHC organizations employs some type of reference to Africa within the organization. I have spoken to  elders in my own fraternity and some friends in Omega Psi Phi who have made the same statement.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Carla_Danger said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Negative reinforcement doesn't work. You don't reward bad behaviour. You ignore it, not acklnowledge it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No one is rewarding them.
Click to expand...


Just made an obscure fraternity an internationally known fraternity.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Delta4Embassy said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Negative reinforcement doesn't work. You don't reward bad behaviour. You ignore it, not acklnowledge it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No one is rewarding them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just made an obscure fraternity an internationally known fraternity.
Click to expand...



And?


----------



## Asclepias

katsteve2012 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shotgun_Sammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you can find a counter video of blacks doing the same.  Stupid people of all races go to college.
> 
> Get over it.
> 
> 
> 
> I cant find a video of Blacks singing "no whiteys in (pick a fraternity)"  Do you have a link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thing that makes this so bad is that this is a national fraternity & one of the largest. General Holder needs to tamp this out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never understood why Black people pledged to Greek organizations. No one has ever been able to give me an answer without getting upset.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked the same question of my Father, because he pledged Kappa Alpha Psi and wanted me to as well, which I did. What he stated was that the Greek writing system and philosophies has very close ties to Africa, particularly Eygpt. Each of the NPHC organizations employs some type of reference to Africa within the organization. I have spoken to  elders in my own fraternity and some friends in Omega Psi Phi who have made the same statement.
Click to expand...

I had a first lieutenant in the military that was Kappa Alpha Psi that wanted me to pledge. I was hoping it had something to do with the secret societies in Egypt.  Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Carla_Danger

mudwhistle said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was a private fraternity bus ride. Not some public campus demonstration. Much as I dislike the chant and attitude, it was in the final analysis a private affair. The law protects even the most vile and disgusting hate speech as KKK rallies show. But no one's proposing we deny KKK permits to march and demonstrate in public. So why the double-standard when things done in private come to light?
> 
> There's the arguement their conduct violated whatever student code of behaviour binds them, but beyond that, if in fact such behaviour violated such a policy, they shouldn't be expelled, booted out of their frat, or anything else.
> 
> Racism exists, but you're not going to mitigate it or make it go away with punitive actions like this. If anything you're only making it worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the fraternity is a private club they can conduct their racist business on their own, somewhere else, with no affiliation to the university.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess a bus isn't private enough for you. Think it would be better if they did it in a cave in Tora Bora?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure the fraternity is officially sanctioned by the university, therefore the rules and regulations of that university apply to all fraternity activities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, they were wrong. It was also wrong for looters to steal in Ferguson. It was also wrong to stand up in the US House of representatives and put your hands up in the air in solidarity over a lie and falsely accuse white cops all over the country of racism. It is also wrong for gangs of blacks to target whites on the street or in stores, shopping malls, and movie theaters for racist attacks. Or Eric Holder calling us cowards and racists.
> 
> I think whites are just plain fed up with the Bullshit.
Click to expand...




Good Gawd, you just can't stay on topic, can you? I was just gonna say next it will be something about Obama and Eric Holder, but I see you've included Eric Holder.


----------



## Carla_Danger

mudwhistle said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Negative reinforcement doesn't work. You don't reward bad behaviour. You ignore it, not acklnowledge it.
> 
> 
> 
> They are done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya, and now you have however many fratboys pissed as hell at the school to say nothing of blacks. That's SO much better than letting them rant and rave in private.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is unclear to me  how this information came out in public...someone was on that bus who may have become upset took video and passed the video on to others who publicized it ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Presumedly a guest of one of the frat members. Wouldn't think an actual member woulda made something the frat they volunteered to join does behind closed doors public. A guest might.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't want to be that guy after this went viral.
> 
> But this is really what Obama and his paid race-baiters wanted. They couldn't find enough real examples of racism in America so they literally created them out of nothing. I'm sure they would have loved it to be a white middle-aged Tea Party Republican who likes shooting blacks. But until they can cause some crazy cracker to go nuts they'll settle for a bunch of stupid college kids that probably would have voted for Obama in the 2008 election if they had been old enough.
> 
> This is Hope & Change at work.
Click to expand...




Okay, now you bring up Obama and race-baiters. I was wondering what took you so long.


----------



## mudwhistle

Liminal said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't want to be that guy after this went viral.
> 
> But this is really what Obama and his paid race-baiters wanted. They couldn't find enough real examples of racism in America so they literally created them out of nothing. I'm sure they would have loved it to be a white middle-aged Tea Party Republican who likes shooting blacks. But until they can cause some crazy cracker to go nuts they'll settle for a bunch of stupid college kids that probably would have voted for Obama in the 2008 election if they had been old enough.
> 
> This is Hope & Change at work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leave it to those crafty Democrats to come up with a diabolical trap like that.  Poor hapless racists, they fell for the set up,  they never had a chance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, it is what Saul Alinsky followers do.
> 
> Read "Rules For Radicals".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Saul who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look it up and come back when you know something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean you don't know?  Then why do you mention what's his name that no one ever heard of before 2008?
Click to expand...


This is 2015 numbnuts. You've had 7 years to learn who Saul Alinsky is.


----------



## mudwhistle

Carla_Danger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, and now you have however many fratboys pissed as hell at the school to say nothing of blacks. That's SO much better than letting them rant and rave in private.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is unclear to me  how this information came out in public...someone was on that bus who may have become upset took video and passed the video on to others who publicized it ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Presumedly a guest of one of the frat members. Wouldn't think an actual member woulda made something the frat they volunteered to join does behind closed doors public. A guest might.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't want to be that guy after this went viral.
> 
> But this is really what Obama and his paid race-baiters wanted. They couldn't find enough real examples of racism in America so they literally created them out of nothing. I'm sure they would have loved it to be a white middle-aged Tea Party Republican who likes shooting blacks. But until they can cause some crazy cracker to go nuts they'll settle for a bunch of stupid college kids that probably would have voted for Obama in the 2008 election if they had been old enough.
> 
> This is Hope & Change at work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, now you bring up Obama and race-baiters. I was wondering what took you so long.
Click to expand...


?


----------



## Liminal

Delta4Embassy said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Negative reinforcement doesn't work. You don't reward bad behaviour. You ignore it, not acklnowledge it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No one is rewarding them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just made an obscure fraternity an internationally known fraternity.
Click to expand...


The national fraternal organization would have been quick to terminate their charter.


----------



## Liminal

mudwhistle said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leave it to those crafty Democrats to come up with a diabolical trap like that.  Poor hapless racists, they fell for the set up,  they never had a chance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it is what Saul Alinsky followers do.
> 
> Read "Rules For Radicals".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Saul who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look it up and come back when you know something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean you don't know?  Then why do you mention what's his name that no one ever heard of before 2008?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is 2015 numbnuts. You've had 7 years to learn who Saul Alinsky is.
Click to expand...

I guess I just don't care, and neither does anyone else.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Liminal said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Negative reinforcement doesn't work. You don't reward bad behaviour. You ignore it, not acklnowledge it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No one is rewarding them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just made an obscure fraternity an internationally known fraternity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The national fraternal organization would have been quick to terminate their charter.
Click to expand...



I'm proud of how David Boren has handled this situation, btw.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Liminal said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it is what Saul Alinsky followers do.
> 
> Read "Rules For Radicals".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saul who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look it up and come back when you know something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean you don't know?  Then why do you mention what's his name that no one ever heard of before 2008?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is 2015 numbnuts. You've had 7 years to learn who Saul Alinsky is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess I just don't care, and neither does anyone else.
Click to expand...



Are they still blubbering about Saul Alinksy?  Good grief.


----------



## Liminal

Carla_Danger said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Negative reinforcement doesn't work. You don't reward bad behaviour. You ignore it, not acklnowledge it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No one is rewarding them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just made an obscure fraternity an internationally known fraternity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The national fraternal organization would have been quick to terminate their charter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm proud of how David Boren has handled this situation, btw.
Click to expand...


They don't have anyone of that caliber in Washington now.


----------



## mudwhistle

Carla_Danger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was a private fraternity bus ride. Not some public campus demonstration. Much as I dislike the chant and attitude, it was in the final analysis a private affair. The law protects even the most vile and disgusting hate speech as KKK rallies show. But no one's proposing we deny KKK permits to march and demonstrate in public. So why the double-standard when things done in private come to light?
> 
> There's the arguement their conduct violated whatever student code of behaviour binds them, but beyond that, if in fact such behaviour violated such a policy, they shouldn't be expelled, booted out of their frat, or anything else.
> 
> Racism exists, but you're not going to mitigate it or make it go away with punitive actions like this. If anything you're only making it worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the fraternity is a private club they can conduct their racist business on their own, somewhere else, with no affiliation to the university.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess a bus isn't private enough for you. Think it would be better if they did it in a cave in Tora Bora?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure the fraternity is officially sanctioned by the university, therefore the rules and regulations of that university apply to all fraternity activities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, they were wrong. It was also wrong for looters to steal in Ferguson. It was also wrong to stand up in the US House of representatives and put your hands up in the air in solidarity over a lie and falsely accuse white cops all over the country of racism. It is also wrong for gangs of blacks to target whites on the street or in stores, shopping malls, and movie theaters for racist attacks. Or Eric Holder calling us cowards and racists.
> 
> I think whites are just plain fed up with the Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Gawd, you just can't stay on topic, can you? I was just gonna say next it will be something about Obama and Eric Holder, but I see you've included Eric Holder.
Click to expand...


Look, everyone doesn't have to read your talking -points and act like they're original thoughts. Some of us have the capacity to apply logic and reason to situations rather than just repeat what our media masters approve of.

It's clear Obama and his lapdog Al Sharpton have set back race relations in this country 50 years, and they really want it that way. Obama was never put in the White House to solve anything. He's incapable of that. He's there to start shit. To stir the pot. To bring all of the bad and ill-will to the surface.


----------



## Liminal

Carla_Danger said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saul who?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look it up and come back when you know something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean you don't know?  Then why do you mention what's his name that no one ever heard of before 2008?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is 2015 numbnuts. You've had 7 years to learn who Saul Alinsky is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess I just don't care, and neither does anyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are they still blubbering about Saul Alinksy?  Good grief.
Click to expand...


He's apparently supposed to have had some profound influence on political thinking somewhere, only no one ever heard of him before 2008.


----------



## Liminal

mudwhistle said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the fraternity is a private club they can conduct their racist business on their own, somewhere else, with no affiliation to the university.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess a bus isn't private enough for you. Think it would be better if they did it in a cave in Tora Bora?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure the fraternity is officially sanctioned by the university, therefore the rules and regulations of that university apply to all fraternity activities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, they were wrong. It was also wrong for looters to steal in Ferguson. It was also wrong to stand up in the US House of representatives and put your hands up in the air in solidarity over a lie and falsely accuse white cops all over the country of racism. It is also wrong for gangs of blacks to target whites on the street or in stores, shopping malls, and movie theaters for racist attacks. Or Eric Holder calling us cowards and racists.
> 
> I think whites are just plain fed up with the Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Gawd, you just can't stay on topic, can you? I was just gonna say next it will be something about Obama and Eric Holder, but I see you've included Eric Holder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look, everyone doesn't have to read your talking -points and act like they're original thoughts. Some of the capacity to apply logic and reason to situations rather than just repeat what our media masters approve of.
> 
> It's clear Obama and his lapdog Al Sharpton have set back race relations in this country 50 years, and they really want it that way. Obama was never put in the White House to solve anything. He's incapable of that. He's there to start shit. To stirring the pot. To bring all of the bad and ill-will to the surface.
Click to expand...


No that's not clear at all.


----------



## mudwhistle

Carla_Danger said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saul who?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look it up and come back when you know something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean you don't know?  Then why do you mention what's his name that no one ever heard of before 2008?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is 2015 numbnuts. You've had 7 years to learn who Saul Alinsky is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess I just don't care, and neither does anyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are they still blubbering about Saul Alinksy?  Good grief.
Click to expand...


Good grief......are they still blubbering about Selma?

Still blubbering about slavery?


----------



## mudwhistle

Liminal said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look it up and come back when you know something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean you don't know?  Then why do you mention what's his name that no one ever heard of before 2008?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is 2015 numbnuts. You've had 7 years to learn who Saul Alinsky is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess I just don't care, and neither does anyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are they still blubbering about Saul Alinksy?  Good grief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's apparently supposed to have had some profound influence on political thinking somewhere, only no one ever heard of him before 2008.
Click to expand...


Hey, you don't have to repeat how ignorant you are.

You convinced me the first time.


----------



## Liminal

mudwhistle said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look it up and come back when you know something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean you don't know?  Then why do you mention what's his name that no one ever heard of before 2008?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is 2015 numbnuts. You've had 7 years to learn who Saul Alinsky is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess I just don't care, and neither does anyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are they still blubbering about Saul Alinksy?  Good grief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good grief......are they still blubbering about Selma?
> 
> Still blubbering about slavery?
Click to expand...

You can all blubber together while the adults talk about real stuff.


----------



## mudwhistle

Liminal said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess a bus isn't private enough for you. Think it would be better if they did it in a cave in Tora Bora?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure the fraternity is officially sanctioned by the university, therefore the rules and regulations of that university apply to all fraternity activities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, they were wrong. It was also wrong for looters to steal in Ferguson. It was also wrong to stand up in the US House of representatives and put your hands up in the air in solidarity over a lie and falsely accuse white cops all over the country of racism. It is also wrong for gangs of blacks to target whites on the street or in stores, shopping malls, and movie theaters for racist attacks. Or Eric Holder calling us cowards and racists.
> 
> I think whites are just plain fed up with the Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Gawd, you just can't stay on topic, can you? I was just gonna say next it will be something about Obama and Eric Holder, but I see you've included Eric Holder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look, everyone doesn't have to read your talking -points and act like they're original thoughts. Some of the capacity to apply logic and reason to situations rather than just repeat what our media masters approve of.
> 
> It's clear Obama and his lapdog Al Sharpton have set back race relations in this country 50 years, and they really want it that way. Obama was never put in the White House to solve anything. He's incapable of that. He's there to start shit. To stirring the pot. To bring all of the bad and ill-will to the surface.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No that's not clear at all.
Click to expand...

Of course not, not clear to retards. You mouth-breathers only know what you're told. You can't think for yourselves


----------



## Liminal

mudwhistle said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean you don't know?  Then why do you mention what's his name that no one ever heard of before 2008?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is 2015 numbnuts. You've had 7 years to learn who Saul Alinsky is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess I just don't care, and neither does anyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are they still blubbering about Saul Alinksy?  Good grief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's apparently supposed to have had some profound influence on political thinking somewhere, only no one ever heard of him before 2008.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, you don't have to repeat how ignorant you are.
> 
> You convinced me the first time.
Click to expand...

Oh I see, so then you are obviously a student of what's his face.  What was it that first attracted you to his philosophy?


----------



## mudwhistle

Liminal said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean you don't know?  Then why do you mention what's his name that no one ever heard of before 2008?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is 2015 numbnuts. You've had 7 years to learn who Saul Alinsky is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess I just don't care, and neither does anyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are they still blubbering about Saul Alinksy?  Good grief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good grief......are they still blubbering about Selma?
> 
> Still blubbering about slavery?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can all blubber together while the adults talk about real stuff.
Click to expand...


Real stuff meaning your sycophantic fantasies?

I've been waiting for a rational adult to join in on the discussion, but your boring posts seem to have chased em away. We've firmly established that you don't know shit and aren't interested in knowing shit.


----------



## Liminal

mudwhistle said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure the fraternity is officially sanctioned by the university, therefore the rules and regulations of that university apply to all fraternity activities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, they were wrong. It was also wrong for looters to steal in Ferguson. It was also wrong to stand up in the US House of representatives and put your hands up in the air in solidarity over a lie and falsely accuse white cops all over the country of racism. It is also wrong for gangs of blacks to target whites on the street or in stores, shopping malls, and movie theaters for racist attacks. Or Eric Holder calling us cowards and racists.
> 
> I think whites are just plain fed up with the Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Gawd, you just can't stay on topic, can you? I was just gonna say next it will be something about Obama and Eric Holder, but I see you've included Eric Holder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look, everyone doesn't have to read your talking -points and act like they're original thoughts. Some of the capacity to apply logic and reason to situations rather than just repeat what our media masters approve of.
> 
> It's clear Obama and his lapdog Al Sharpton have set back race relations in this country 50 years, and they really want it that way. Obama was never put in the White House to solve anything. He's incapable of that. He's there to start shit. To stirring the pot. To bring all of the bad and ill-will to the surface.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No that's not clear at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course not, not clear to retards. You mouth-breathers only know what you're told. You can't think for yourselves
Click to expand...


Yes, well put, you've articulated your position so eloquently that I'm reminded of the Gettysburg Address.


----------



## Carla_Danger

mudwhistle said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is 2015 numbnuts. You've had 7 years to learn who Saul Alinsky is.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I just don't care, and neither does anyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are they still blubbering about Saul Alinksy?  Good grief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good grief......are they still blubbering about Selma?
> 
> Still blubbering about slavery?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can all blubber together while the adults talk about real stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Real stuff meaning your sycophantic fantasies?
> 
> I've been waiting for a rational adult to join in on the discussion, but your boring posts seem to have chased em away. We've firmly established that you don't know shit and aren't interested in knowing shit.
Click to expand...




Well, I wish I had time to engage in your useless blabber, but I don't, and I'm not gonna.  LOL!

Cya.


----------



## mudwhistle

Liminal said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is 2015 numbnuts. You've had 7 years to learn who Saul Alinsky is.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I just don't care, and neither does anyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are they still blubbering about Saul Alinksy?  Good grief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's apparently supposed to have had some profound influence on political thinking somewhere, only no one ever heard of him before 2008.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, you don't have to repeat how ignorant you are.
> 
> You convinced me the first time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I see, so then you are obviously a student of what's his face.  What was it that first attracted you to his philosophy?
Click to expand...

What makes you think I was attracted to a philosophical nightmare?

Only an extremely sick person uses his tactics as Hillary and Obama have.

Are you really this dumb or are you playacting, because it's not very convincing.


----------



## Liminal

mudwhistle said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is 2015 numbnuts. You've had 7 years to learn who Saul Alinsky is.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I just don't care, and neither does anyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are they still blubbering about Saul Alinksy?  Good grief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good grief......are they still blubbering about Selma?
> 
> Still blubbering about slavery?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can all blubber together while the adults talk about real stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Real stuff meaning your sycophantic fantasies?
> 
> I've been waiting for a rational adult to join in on the discussion, but your boring posts seem to have chased em away. We've firmly established that you don't know shit and aren't interested in knowing shit.
Click to expand...

No doubt your expertise with shit is unrivaled on this forum.


----------



## mudwhistle

Liminal said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, they were wrong. It was also wrong for looters to steal in Ferguson. It was also wrong to stand up in the US House of representatives and put your hands up in the air in solidarity over a lie and falsely accuse white cops all over the country of racism. It is also wrong for gangs of blacks to target whites on the street or in stores, shopping malls, and movie theaters for racist attacks. Or Eric Holder calling us cowards and racists.
> 
> I think whites are just plain fed up with the Bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Gawd, you just can't stay on topic, can you? I was just gonna say next it will be something about Obama and Eric Holder, but I see you've included Eric Holder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look, everyone doesn't have to read your talking -points and act like they're original thoughts. Some of the capacity to apply logic and reason to situations rather than just repeat what our media masters approve of.
> 
> It's clear Obama and his lapdog Al Sharpton have set back race relations in this country 50 years, and they really want it that way. Obama was never put in the White House to solve anything. He's incapable of that. He's there to start shit. To stirring the pot. To bring all of the bad and ill-will to the surface.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No that's not clear at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course not, not clear to retards. You mouth-breathers only know what you're told. You can't think for yourselves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, well put, you've articulated your position so eloquently that I'm reminded of the Gettysburg Address.
Click to expand...


Yes, it was amazing.

What's your point?


----------



## mudwhistle

Carla_Danger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I just don't care, and neither does anyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are they still blubbering about Saul Alinksy?  Good grief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good grief......are they still blubbering about Selma?
> 
> Still blubbering about slavery?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can all blubber together while the adults talk about real stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Real stuff meaning your sycophantic fantasies?
> 
> I've been waiting for a rational adult to join in on the discussion, but your boring posts seem to have chased em away. We've firmly established that you don't know shit and aren't interested in knowing shit.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I wish I had time to engage in your useless blabber, but I don't, and I'm not gonna.  LOL!
> 
> Cya.
Click to expand...

Buhbye...chickenshit.


----------



## Liminal

mudwhistle said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I just don't care, and neither does anyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are they still blubbering about Saul Alinksy?  Good grief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's apparently supposed to have had some profound influence on political thinking somewhere, only no one ever heard of him before 2008.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, you don't have to repeat how ignorant you are.
> 
> You convinced me the first time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I see, so then you are obviously a student of what's his face.  What was it that first attracted you to his philosophy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes you think I was attracted to a philosophical nightmare?
> 
> Only an extremely sick person uses his tactics as Hillary and Obama have.
> 
> Are you really this dumb or are you playacting, because it's not very convincing.
Click to expand...


No, I'm not acting, I really don't give a shit who what's his face is or what he supposedly stands for.


----------



## The Rabbi

rightwinger said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oklahoma students protest fraternity s racist video
> 
> Now, if my son were in that video I dont think I'd be very proud of him.  But dont people have the right to say things?  Even things that are offensive to others?  Do you think they ought to be kicked out of school just for some hijinks?
> 
> 
> 
> You have a right to say anything you want
> 
> You also have a right to face the consequences
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Russians under the old Soviet system had a right to free speech as long as they accepted they would be sent to the gulag.
> Lib logic at its best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gulag?
> 
> Can't pick a more bizarre hyperbole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Translation: I can't really refute that so I'll try to mock it instead.
> 
> If you are sanctioned for merely expressing an opinion then there is no freedom of speech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Translation:
> The Rabbi is foaming at the mouth again
> 
> Freedom of speech has never meant that there are no consequences for what you say
Click to expand...

Reductio ad absurdum fallacy.
Rabbi rules!


----------



## mudwhistle

Liminal said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I just don't care, and neither does anyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are they still blubbering about Saul Alinksy?  Good grief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good grief......are they still blubbering about Selma?
> 
> Still blubbering about slavery?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can all blubber together while the adults talk about real stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Real stuff meaning your sycophantic fantasies?
> 
> I've been waiting for a rational adult to join in on the discussion, but your boring posts seem to have chased em away. We've firmly established that you don't know shit and aren't interested in knowing shit.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No doubt your expertise with shit is unrivaled on this forum.
Click to expand...


I'm talking to you, aren't I???'


----------



## Liminal

mudwhistle said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Gawd, you just can't stay on topic, can you? I was just gonna say next it will be something about Obama and Eric Holder, but I see you've included Eric Holder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look, everyone doesn't have to read your talking -points and act like they're original thoughts. Some of the capacity to apply logic and reason to situations rather than just repeat what our media masters approve of.
> 
> It's clear Obama and his lapdog Al Sharpton have set back race relations in this country 50 years, and they really want it that way. Obama was never put in the White House to solve anything. He's incapable of that. He's there to start shit. To stirring the pot. To bring all of the bad and ill-will to the surface.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No that's not clear at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course not, not clear to retards. You mouth-breathers only know what you're told. You can't think for yourselves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, well put, you've articulated your position so eloquently that I'm reminded of the Gettysburg Address.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it was amazing.
> 
> What's your point?
Click to expand...


There's really not much to you.   You're kind of an empty shell.


----------



## mudwhistle

Liminal said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are they still blubbering about Saul Alinksy?  Good grief.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's apparently supposed to have had some profound influence on political thinking somewhere, only no one ever heard of him before 2008.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, you don't have to repeat how ignorant you are.
> 
> You convinced me the first time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I see, so then you are obviously a student of what's his face.  What was it that first attracted you to his philosophy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes you think I was attracted to a philosophical nightmare?
> 
> Only an extremely sick person uses his tactics as Hillary and Obama have.
> 
> Are you really this dumb or are you playacting, because it's not very convincing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm not acting, I really don't give a shit who what's his face is or what he supposedly stands for.
Click to expand...


Well, maybe it would strengthen your position if you had some clue what in the hell is being discussed rather than exposing your ignorance to the world.


----------



## The Rabbi

manifold said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are sanctioned for merely expressing an opinion then there is no freedom of speech.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It depends on who is doing the sanctioning. If it's the free market, then suck it up and take responsibility for the shit you spew out of your cockhole, mmkay.
Click to expand...

That thinking went out with the Hollywood blacklists of the 1950s.


----------



## Dot Com

Why did that clown choose the username "the Rabbi"?

as to the OP, justice has been served/the market worked its magic.


----------



## mudwhistle

Liminal said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look, everyone doesn't have to read your talking -points and act like they're original thoughts. Some of the capacity to apply logic and reason to situations rather than just repeat what our media masters approve of.
> 
> It's clear Obama and his lapdog Al Sharpton have set back race relations in this country 50 years, and they really want it that way. Obama was never put in the White House to solve anything. He's incapable of that. He's there to start shit. To stirring the pot. To bring all of the bad and ill-will to the surface.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No that's not clear at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course not, not clear to retards. You mouth-breathers only know what you're told. You can't think for yourselves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, well put, you've articulated your position so eloquently that I'm reminded of the Gettysburg Address.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it was amazing.
> 
> What's your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's really not much to you.   You're kind of an empty shell.
Click to expand...


If I'm an empty shell, what does that make you, oh he of little substance?


----------



## Liminal

mudwhistle said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's apparently supposed to have had some profound influence on political thinking somewhere, only no one ever heard of him before 2008.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, you don't have to repeat how ignorant you are.
> 
> You convinced me the first time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I see, so then you are obviously a student of what's his face.  What was it that first attracted you to his philosophy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes you think I was attracted to a philosophical nightmare?
> 
> Only an extremely sick person uses his tactics as Hillary and Obama have.
> 
> Are you really this dumb or are you playacting, because it's not very convincing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm not acting, I really don't give a shit who what's his face is or what he supposedly stands for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, maybe it would strengthen your position if you had some clue what in the hell is being discussed rather than exposing your ignorance to the world.
Click to expand...


I know exactly what this thread is about, it's you who wants to wander off into irrelevant tangents.


----------



## The Rabbi

Dot Com said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oklahoma students protest fraternity s racist video
> 
> Now, if my son were in that video I dont think I'd be very proud of him.  But dont people have the right to say things?  Even things that are offensive to others?  Do you think they ought to be kicked out of school just for some hijinks?
> 
> 
> 
> You have a right to say anything you want
> 
> You also have a right to face the consequences
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Russians under the old Soviet system had a right to free speech as long as they accepted they would be sent to the gulag.
> Lib logic at its best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gulag?
> 
> Can't pick a more bizarre hyperbole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That our  The Rabbi.
> 
> Anyway, those racist kids are out of their little frat house now.
Click to expand...

You really think they're racist?  I doubt it.


----------



## The Rabbi

Dot Com said:


> Why did that clown choose the username "the Rabbi"?
> 
> as to the OP, justice has been served/the market worked its magic.


What market, idiot?  It's a monopoly.  Its the governmnent,
Dipshits dont know what free market means.


----------



## Asclepias

Carla_Danger said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saul who?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look it up and come back when you know something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean you don't know?  Then why do you mention what's his name that no one ever heard of before 2008?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is 2015 numbnuts. You've had 7 years to learn who Saul Alinsky is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess I just don't care, and neither does anyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are they still blubbering about Saul Alinksy?  Good grief.
Click to expand...

Who is Saul Alinksy?


----------



## manifold

If they do indeed get expelled, I'm sure they'd be welcomed a few exits up the highway at Oral Roberts University.


----------



## Asclepias

The Rabbi said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oklahoma students protest fraternity s racist video
> 
> Now, if my son were in that video I dont think I'd be very proud of him.  But dont people have the right to say things?  Even things that are offensive to others?  Do you think they ought to be kicked out of school just for some hijinks?
> 
> 
> 
> You have a right to say anything you want
> 
> You also have a right to face the consequences
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Russians under the old Soviet system had a right to free speech as long as they accepted they would be sent to the gulag.
> Lib logic at its best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gulag?
> 
> Can't pick a more bizarre hyperbole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That our  The Rabbi.
> 
> Anyway, those racist kids are out of their little frat house now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really think they're racist?  I doubt it.
Click to expand...

Thats because you are a retard. If there are white people on a bus singing "we will never let a ****** in", thats pretty much the definition of a racist.


----------



## hangover

*Attention bigots.....*

*The SAE frat should give all of you a clue to the consequences of being a moron. Those morons have not only lost their opportunity for an education, but also lost any chance of having any decent paying jobs. Karma is gonna get you too.*


----------



## Liminal

Asclepias said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look it up and come back when you know something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean you don't know?  Then why do you mention what's his name that no one ever heard of before 2008?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is 2015 numbnuts. You've had 7 years to learn who Saul Alinsky is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess I just don't care, and neither does anyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are they still blubbering about Saul Alinksy?  Good grief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is Saul Alinksy?
Click to expand...


No one knows.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Asclepias said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look it up and come back when you know something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean you don't know?  Then why do you mention what's his name that no one ever heard of before 2008?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is 2015 numbnuts. You've had 7 years to learn who Saul Alinsky is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess I just don't care, and neither does anyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are they still blubbering about Saul Alinksy?  Good grief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is Saul Alinksy?
Click to expand...



He's a dead guy who once helped black people in the community, organize.  mmmmmm, I think we see the problem.


----------



## The Rabbi

manifold said:


> If they do indeed get expelled, I'm sure they'd be welcomed a few exits up the highway at Oral Roberts University.


Proof?
Oh no, just more ass talking.


----------



## mudwhistle

Asclepias said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look it up and come back when you know something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean you don't know?  Then why do you mention what's his name that no one ever heard of before 2008?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is 2015 numbnuts. You've had 7 years to learn who Saul Alinsky is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess I just don't care, and neither does anyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are they still blubbering about Saul Alinksy?  Good grief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is Saul Alinksy?
Click to expand...

Are you really this dumb or just inherently dishonest?


----------



## The Rabbi

mudwhistle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean you don't know?  Then why do you mention what's his name that no one ever heard of before 2008?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is 2015 numbnuts. You've had 7 years to learn who Saul Alinsky is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess I just don't care, and neither does anyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are they still blubbering about Saul Alinksy?  Good grief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is Saul Alinksy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you really this dumb or just inherently dishonest?
Click to expand...

Yes.


----------



## mudwhistle

Carla_Danger said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean you don't know?  Then why do you mention what's his name that no one ever heard of before 2008?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is 2015 numbnuts. You've had 7 years to learn who Saul Alinsky is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess I just don't care, and neither does anyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are they still blubbering about Saul Alinksy?  Good grief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is Saul Alinksy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He's a dead guy who once helped black people in the community, organize.  mmmmmm, I think we see the problem.
Click to expand...

So's Carl Marx.......dead.

These criminals get their inspiration from other criminals, whereas people who want to be a productive member of our society admire positive figures. Criminals find fault in anything that's good but they can't see the evil in folks like Stalin, Chairman Mao, and others like them. They consider honesty a political liability.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

mudwhistle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean you don't know?  Then why do you mention what's his name that no one ever heard of before 2008?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is 2015 numbnuts. You've had 7 years to learn who Saul Alinsky is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess I just don't care, and neither does anyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are they still blubbering about Saul Alinksy?  Good grief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is Saul Alinksy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you really this dumb or just inherently dishonest?
Click to expand...

Both.


----------



## Disir

mudwhistle said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NORMAN, Okla. –  A racist chant by several members of a University of Oklahoma fraternity that was caught on video led to outrage from the school's president and the organization's banishment from campus, but fallout from the incident appears far from over.
> 
> The incident also had a profound effect on many of the roughly 1,400 black students who attend the university's Norman campus.
> 
> "I was shocked they were just doing it openly on the bus, like they were proud of it," said Jared Scarborough, a junior in construction science who is African-American. "From the chant, you could tell they had done it before. It wasn't a first-time thing. And it was everybody. And the fist-pumping."
> 
> The Greek letters were removed Monday from the side of the sprawling, sand-colored brick house on a street lined with fraternity and sorority houses just west of the center of campus, and members were ordered to have their belongings removed by midnight Tuesday.
> 
> The Oklahoma football team decided to protest rather than practice on Monday. At the team's indoor practice facility, coach Bob Stoops led the way as players, joined by athletic director Joe Castiglione, walked arm-in-arm, wearing black.
> 
> University of Oklahoma students in racist chant controversy face expulsion Fox News
> 
> Yep.  No problem here.
> 
> 
> 
> "Hands Up, Don't Shoot" is another racist refrain admittedly based on lies.
> 
> Ferguson is a celebration for Democrats. Looting and violence. When some white students predictably react, the media pounced. This what Ferguson was all about. Causing bigotry in kids that before where not prejudice.
> 
> I don't agree with this chant, but I understand it's motivation, and Democrats caused this mess in hopes that racial undertones that were long buried would come to the surface.
Click to expand...


----------



## Liminal

Steve_McGarrett said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is 2015 numbnuts. You've had 7 years to learn who Saul Alinsky is.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I just don't care, and neither does anyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are they still blubbering about Saul Alinksy?  Good grief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is Saul Alinksy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you really this dumb or just inherently dishonest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both.
Click to expand...


Racist cocksuckers of a feather flock together.


----------



## Dot Com

Going out

bbl


----------



## Asclepias

mudwhistle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean you don't know?  Then why do you mention what's his name that no one ever heard of before 2008?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is 2015 numbnuts. You've had 7 years to learn who Saul Alinsky is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess I just don't care, and neither does anyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are they still blubbering about Saul Alinksy?  Good grief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is Saul Alinksy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you really this dumb or just inherently dishonest?
Click to expand...

I'm dumb because I dont know someone? Can you tell me all the steps to set up a call center?  If you cant then you are dumb and dishonest.


----------



## Disir

manifold said:


> If they do indeed get expelled, I'm sure they'd be welcomed a few exits up the highway at Oral Roberts University.



Blow Job Bob's?


----------



## mudwhistle

Disir said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NORMAN, Okla. –  A racist chant by several members of a University of Oklahoma fraternity that was caught on video led to outrage from the school's president and the organization's banishment from campus, but fallout from the incident appears far from over.
> 
> The incident also had a profound effect on many of the roughly 1,400 black students who attend the university's Norman campus.
> 
> "I was shocked they were just doing it openly on the bus, like they were proud of it," said Jared Scarborough, a junior in construction science who is African-American. "From the chant, you could tell they had done it before. It wasn't a first-time thing. And it was everybody. And the fist-pumping."
> 
> The Greek letters were removed Monday from the side of the sprawling, sand-colored brick house on a street lined with fraternity and sorority houses just west of the center of campus, and members were ordered to have their belongings removed by midnight Tuesday.
> 
> The Oklahoma football team decided to protest rather than practice on Monday. At the team's indoor practice facility, coach Bob Stoops led the way as players, joined by athletic director Joe Castiglione, walked arm-in-arm, wearing black.
> 
> University of Oklahoma students in racist chant controversy face expulsion Fox News
> 
> Yep.  No problem here.
> 
> 
> 
> "Hands Up, Don't Shoot" is another racist refrain admittedly based on lies.
> 
> Ferguson is a celebration for Democrats. Looting and violence. When some white students predictably react, the media pounced. This what Ferguson was all about. Causing bigotry in kids that before where not prejudice.
> 
> I don't agree with this chant, but I understand it's motivation, and Democrats caused this mess in hopes that racial undertones that were long buried would come to the surface.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Prove it or STFU.


----------



## Disir

mudwhistle said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NORMAN, Okla. –  A racist chant by several members of a University of Oklahoma fraternity that was caught on video led to outrage from the school's president and the organization's banishment from campus, but fallout from the incident appears far from over.
> 
> The incident also had a profound effect on many of the roughly 1,400 black students who attend the university's Norman campus.
> 
> "I was shocked they were just doing it openly on the bus, like they were proud of it," said Jared Scarborough, a junior in construction science who is African-American. "From the chant, you could tell they had done it before. It wasn't a first-time thing. And it was everybody. And the fist-pumping."
> 
> The Greek letters were removed Monday from the side of the sprawling, sand-colored brick house on a street lined with fraternity and sorority houses just west of the center of campus, and members were ordered to have their belongings removed by midnight Tuesday.
> 
> The Oklahoma football team decided to protest rather than practice on Monday. At the team's indoor practice facility, coach Bob Stoops led the way as players, joined by athletic director Joe Castiglione, walked arm-in-arm, wearing black.
> 
> University of Oklahoma students in racist chant controversy face expulsion Fox News
> 
> Yep.  No problem here.
> 
> 
> 
> "Hands Up, Don't Shoot" is another racist refrain admittedly based on lies.
> 
> Ferguson is a celebration for Democrats. Looting and violence. When some white students predictably react, the media pounced. This what Ferguson was all about. Causing bigotry in kids that before where not prejudice.
> 
> I don't agree with this chant, but I understand it's motivation, and Democrats caused this mess in hopes that racial undertones that were long buried would come to the surface.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove or STFU.
Click to expand...


Pffttt...........the Democrats did not cause chanting on the bus.  You're being daft. You STFU.


----------



## mudwhistle

Asclepias said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is 2015 numbnuts. You've had 7 years to learn who Saul Alinsky is.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I just don't care, and neither does anyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are they still blubbering about Saul Alinksy?  Good grief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is Saul Alinksy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you really this dumb or just inherently dishonest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm dumb because I dont know someone?
Click to expand...


Amongst other things.

Yet you libs always claim to be so smart and enlightened.


----------



## Disir

mudwhistle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I just don't care, and neither does anyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are they still blubbering about Saul Alinksy?  Good grief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is Saul Alinksy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you really this dumb or just inherently dishonest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm dumb because I dont know someone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Amongst other things.
> 
> Yet you libs always claim to be so smart and enlightened.
Click to expand...


I've never claimed that.  It's just that...........when I stand next to someone like you it's pretty damn obvious.


----------



## Asclepias

mudwhistle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I just don't care, and neither does anyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are they still blubbering about Saul Alinksy?  Good grief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is Saul Alinksy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you really this dumb or just inherently dishonest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm dumb because I dont know someone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Amongst other things.
> 
> Yet you libs always claim to be so smart and enlightened.
Click to expand...

Whats smart about knowing who Saul Alinksy is?


----------



## Carla_Danger

Asclepias said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are they still blubbering about Saul Alinksy?  Good grief.
> 
> 
> 
> Who is Saul Alinksy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you really this dumb or just inherently dishonest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm dumb because I dont know someone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Amongst other things.
> 
> Yet you libs always claim to be so smart and enlightened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats smart about knowing who Saul Alinksy is?
Click to expand...



I didn't know who he was until RWers dug up his body.


----------



## rightwinger

mudwhistle said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leave it to those crafty Democrats to come up with a diabolical trap like that.  Poor hapless racists, they fell for the set up,  they never had a chance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it is what Saul Alinsky followers do.
> 
> Read "Rules For Radicals".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Saul who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look it up and come back when you know something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean you don't know?  Then why do you mention what's his name that no one ever heard of before 2008?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is 2015 numbnuts. You've had 7 years to learn who Saul Alinsky is.
Click to expand...

 
Who the fuck cares about Saul Alinsky except paranoid rightwing nutjobs?


----------



## Liminal

mudwhistle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I just don't care, and neither does anyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are they still blubbering about Saul Alinksy?  Good grief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is Saul Alinksy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you really this dumb or just inherently dishonest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm dumb because I dont know someone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Amongst other things.
> 
> Yet you libs always claim to be so smart and enlightened.
Click to expand...

It only seems that way by comparison to people like you.


----------



## The Rabbi

Disir said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NORMAN, Okla. –  A racist chant by several members of a University of Oklahoma fraternity that was caught on video led to outrage from the school's president and the organization's banishment from campus, but fallout from the incident appears far from over.
> 
> The incident also had a profound effect on many of the roughly 1,400 black students who attend the university's Norman campus.
> 
> "I was shocked they were just doing it openly on the bus, like they were proud of it," said Jared Scarborough, a junior in construction science who is African-American. "From the chant, you could tell they had done it before. It wasn't a first-time thing. And it was everybody. And the fist-pumping."
> 
> The Greek letters were removed Monday from the side of the sprawling, sand-colored brick house on a street lined with fraternity and sorority houses just west of the center of campus, and members were ordered to have their belongings removed by midnight Tuesday.
> 
> The Oklahoma football team decided to protest rather than practice on Monday. At the team's indoor practice facility, coach Bob Stoops led the way as players, joined by athletic director Joe Castiglione, walked arm-in-arm, wearing black.
> 
> University of Oklahoma students in racist chant controversy face expulsion Fox News
> 
> Yep.  No problem here.
> 
> 
> 
> "Hands Up, Don't Shoot" is another racist refrain admittedly based on lies.
> 
> Ferguson is a celebration for Democrats. Looting and violence. When some white students predictably react, the media pounced. This what Ferguson was all about. Causing bigotry in kids that before where not prejudice.
> 
> I don't agree with this chant, but I understand it's motivation, and Democrats caused this mess in hopes that racial undertones that were long buried would come to the surface.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove or STFU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pffttt...........the Democrats did not cause chanting on the bus.  You're being daft. You STFU.
Click to expand...

Proof the kids were Republicans?  Does it even matter?


----------



## The Rabbi

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it is what Saul Alinsky followers do.
> 
> Read "Rules For Radicals".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saul who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look it up and come back when you know something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean you don't know?  Then why do you mention what's his name that no one ever heard of before 2008?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is 2015 numbnuts. You've had 7 years to learn who Saul Alinsky is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who the fuck cares about Saul Alinsky except paranoid rightwing nutjobs?
Click to expand...

Hillary Clinton, whose senior thesis in college was about him.


----------



## rightwinger

Dot Com said:


> Why did that clown choose the username "the Rabbi"?
> 
> as to the OP, justice has been served/the market worked its magic.


 
Its a form of Darwinism


----------



## rightwinger

The Rabbi said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saul who?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look it up and come back when you know something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean you don't know?  Then why do you mention what's his name that no one ever heard of before 2008?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is 2015 numbnuts. You've had 7 years to learn who Saul Alinsky is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who the fuck cares about Saul Alinsky except paranoid rightwing nutjobs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hillary Clinton, whose senior thesis in college was about him.
Click to expand...

 
Wow.......forty years ago he was relevant

I can see why Conservatives are in such a frenzy


----------



## The Rabbi

rightwinger said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did that clown choose the username "the Rabbi"?
> 
> as to the OP, justice has been served/the market worked its magic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a form of Darwinism
Click to expand...

See, leftists are the true social darwinists of the world.


----------



## The Rabbi

rightwinger said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look it up and come back when you know something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean you don't know?  Then why do you mention what's his name that no one ever heard of before 2008?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is 2015 numbnuts. You've had 7 years to learn who Saul Alinsky is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who the fuck cares about Saul Alinsky except paranoid rightwing nutjobs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hillary Clinton, whose senior thesis in college was about him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow.......forty years ago he was relevant
> 
> I can see why Conservatives are in such a frenzy
Click to expand...

I realize you're stupid as fuck.  But if you dont know history you dont the present.  Alinsky was a figure of major influence among virtually all the leading Dems today.  So it's important to know what he said and stood for.


----------



## manifold

Right wing Statists like The Ribeye champion the free market when it's used as a tool to exploit slave labor, but when it's used to give racist shitbags their comeuppance, oh noes, that's anathema to freedom man!


----------



## rightwinger

The Rabbi said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did that clown choose the username "the Rabbi"?
> 
> as to the OP, justice has been served/the market worked its magic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a form of Darwinism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See, leftists are the true social darwinists of the world.
Click to expand...

 
In weeding out those who cling to racists beliefs that should have been extinguished 50 years ago......yes we are

I enjoy when bad things happen to stupid people


----------



## Asclepias

The Rabbi said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean you don't know?  Then why do you mention what's his name that no one ever heard of before 2008?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is 2015 numbnuts. You've had 7 years to learn who Saul Alinsky is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who the fuck cares about Saul Alinsky except paranoid rightwing nutjobs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hillary Clinton, whose senior thesis in college was about him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow.......forty years ago he was relevant
> 
> I can see why Conservatives are in such a frenzy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I realize you're stupid as fuck.  But if you dont know history you dont the present.  Alinsky was a figure of major influence among virtually all the leading Dems today.  So it's important to know what he said and stood for.
Click to expand...

Why is it important to know who he was and what he stood for?


----------



## rightwinger

The Rabbi said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean you don't know?  Then why do you mention what's his name that no one ever heard of before 2008?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is 2015 numbnuts. You've had 7 years to learn who Saul Alinsky is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who the fuck cares about Saul Alinsky except paranoid rightwing nutjobs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hillary Clinton, whose senior thesis in college was about him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow.......forty years ago he was relevant
> 
> I can see why Conservatives are in such a frenzy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I realize you're stupid as fuck.  But if you dont know history you dont the present.  Alinsky was a figure of major influence among virtually all the leading Dems today.  So it's important to know what he said and stood for.
Click to expand...

 
Only in rightwing fantasies....you watch too much Glenn Beck

Can we talk Ayn Rand now?


----------



## Liminal

Asclepias said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is 2015 numbnuts. You've had 7 years to learn who Saul Alinsky is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who the fuck cares about Saul Alinsky except paranoid rightwing nutjobs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hillary Clinton, whose senior thesis in college was about him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow.......forty years ago he was relevant
> 
> I can see why Conservatives are in such a frenzy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I realize you're stupid as fuck.  But if you dont know history you dont the present.  Alinsky was a figure of major influence among virtually all the leading Dems today.  So it's important to know what he said and stood for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it important to know who he was and what he stood for?
Click to expand...


You aren't being very cooperative, why don't you just understand what Republicans want you to understand?  Get with the program.  How else are they supposed to perpetuate their contrived narrative? Come on now.


----------



## manifold

Liminal

Is that Chuck Connors in your avi?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

It was not nearly as bad as FDR s Tuskegee Experiments


----------



## The Rabbi

manifold said:


> Right wing Statists like The Ribeye champion the free market when it's used as a tool to exploit slave labor, but when it's used to give racist shitbags their comeuppance, oh noes, that's anathema to freedom man!


WTF are you talking about, billfold?  There is no slave labor.  No one is forced to take a job.  There is no free market in this case about college students.  It is purely authoritarian--the university sets rules and your're fucked.  That's the way fuckhead fascist assholes like you want things.


----------



## Asclepias

Liminal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who the fuck cares about Saul Alinsky except paranoid rightwing nutjobs?
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary Clinton, whose senior thesis in college was about him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow.......forty years ago he was relevant
> 
> I can see why Conservatives are in such a frenzy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I realize you're stupid as fuck.  But if you dont know history you dont the present.  Alinsky was a figure of major influence among virtually all the leading Dems today.  So it's important to know what he said and stood for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it important to know who he was and what he stood for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You aren't being very cooperative, why don't you just understand what Republicans want you to understand?  Get with the program.  How else are they supposed to perpetuate their contrived narrative? Come on now.
Click to expand...

I'm not a very pliable person.


----------



## Liminal

manifold said:


> Liminal
> 
> Is that Chuck Connors in your avi?



No, that's an actual color photograph of Geronimo taken in 1872.


----------



## rightwinger

CrusaderFrank said:


> It was not nearly as bad as FDR s Tuskegee Experiments


 
or the Spanish Inquisition




.


----------



## The Rabbi

rightwinger said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is 2015 numbnuts. You've had 7 years to learn who Saul Alinsky is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who the fuck cares about Saul Alinsky except paranoid rightwing nutjobs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hillary Clinton, whose senior thesis in college was about him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow.......forty years ago he was relevant
> 
> I can see why Conservatives are in such a frenzy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I realize you're stupid as fuck.  But if you dont know history you dont the present.  Alinsky was a figure of major influence among virtually all the leading Dems today.  So it's important to know what he said and stood for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only in rightwing fantasies....you watch too much Glenn Beck
> 
> Can we talk Ayn Rand now?
Click to expand...

So Hillary Clinton did not write about Alinsky for her senior thesis.  Obama wasnt inspried by Alinsky to be a community organizer.
Nutjobber reverts to incoherence and lies!


----------



## reconmark

mudwhistle said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> The response of the college and the Frat's National President is fully warranted and welcome.
> No one is attempting to ban free speech, responsible parties are merely meeting their fiduciary responsibility in appropriately applying the response to the student's exercise of free speech.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, and what do you think was the cause of all of this?
Click to expand...

 What caused these student's to utter such vile sentiments on numerous occasions???...I don't know.


----------



## manifold

The Rabbi said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right wing Statists like The Ribeye champion the free market when it's used as a tool to exploit slave labor, but when it's used to give racist shitbags their comeuppance, oh noes, that's anathema to freedom man!
> 
> 
> 
> WTF are you talking about, billfold?  There is no slave labor.  No one is forced to take a job.  There is no free market in this case about college students.  It is purely authoritarian--the university sets rules and your're fucked.  That's the way fuckhead fascist assholes like you want things.
Click to expand...


You mad statist?


----------



## The Rabbi

manifold said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right wing Statists like The Ribeye champion the free market when it's used as a tool to exploit slave labor, but when it's used to give racist shitbags their comeuppance, oh noes, that's anathema to freedom man!
> 
> 
> 
> WTF are you talking about, billfold?  There is no slave labor.  No one is forced to take a job.  There is no free market in this case about college students.  It is purely authoritarian--the university sets rules and your're fucked.  That's the way fuckhead fascist assholes like you want things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mad statist?
Click to expand...

Butthurt, much?


----------



## rightwinger

The Rabbi said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who the fuck cares about Saul Alinsky except paranoid rightwing nutjobs?
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary Clinton, whose senior thesis in college was about him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow.......forty years ago he was relevant
> 
> I can see why Conservatives are in such a frenzy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I realize you're stupid as fuck.  But if you dont know history you dont the present.  Alinsky was a figure of major influence among virtually all the leading Dems today.  So it's important to know what he said and stood for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only in rightwing fantasies....you watch too much Glenn Beck
> 
> Can we talk Ayn Rand now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Hillary Clinton did not write about Alinsky for her senior thesis.  Obama wasnt inspried by Alinsky to be a community organizer.
> Nutjobber reverts to incoherence and lies!
Click to expand...

 
I attend all the Liberal keggers and Prius rallies

Never once heard Alinsky mentioned


----------



## manifold

Liminal said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal
> 
> Is that Chuck Connors in your avi?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's an actual color photograph of Geronimo taken in 1872.
Click to expand...




Seriously, I didn't know he did anything other than play for the Celtics briefly and star in The Rifleman.


----------



## Liminal

Asclepias said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary Clinton, whose senior thesis in college was about him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.......forty years ago he was relevant
> 
> I can see why Conservatives are in such a frenzy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I realize you're stupid as fuck.  But if you dont know history you dont the present.  Alinsky was a figure of major influence among virtually all the leading Dems today.  So it's important to know what he said and stood for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it important to know who he was and what he stood for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You aren't being very cooperative, why don't you just understand what Republicans want you to understand?  Get with the program.  How else are they supposed to perpetuate their contrived narrative? Come on now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not a very pliable person.
Click to expand...


Maybe if you bend over all the way you'll be in a better position to appreciate the Republican point of view.


----------



## manifold

The Rabbi said:


> WTF are you talking about, billfold?  There is no slave labor.  No one is forced to take a job.  There is no free market in this case about college students.  It is purely authoritarian--the university sets rules and your're fucked.  That's the way fuckhead fascist assholes like you want things.



So you don't believe the university should have the right to expel these students?


----------



## Liminal

manifold said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal
> 
> Is that Chuck Connors in your avi?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's an actual color photograph of Geronimo taken in 1872.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, I didn't know he did anything other than play for the Celtics briefly and star in The Rifleman.
Click to expand...

Yes, Chuck played a blue eyed Geronimo.


----------



## reconmark

mudwhistle said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Negative reinforcement doesn't work. You don't reward bad behaviour. You ignore it, not acklnowledge it.
> 
> 
> 
> They are done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya, and now you have however many fratboys pissed as hell at the school to say nothing of blacks. That's SO much better than letting them rant and rave in private.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is unclear to me  how this information came out in public...someone was on that bus who may have become upset took video and passed the video on to others who publicized it ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Presumedly a guest of one of the frat members. Wouldn't think an actual member woulda made something the frat they volunteered to join does behind closed doors public. A guest might.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't want to be that guy after this went viral.
> 
> But this is really what Obama and his paid race-baiters wanted. They couldn't find enough real examples of racism in America so they literally created them out of nothing. I'm sure they would have loved it to be a white middle-aged Tea Party Republican who likes shooting blacks. But until they can cause some crazy cracker to go nuts they'll settle for a bunch of stupid college kids that probably would have voted for Obama in the 2008 election if they had been old enough.
> 
> This is Hope & Change at work.
Click to expand...

So this is Obama's fault...smh.
If you don't want people to be aware of your moronic belief in such a stupid lie, please follow the example of the frats in the video; don't let sane people hear your stupidity.


----------



## manifold

Liminal said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal
> 
> Is that Chuck Connors in your avi?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's an actual color photograph of Geronimo taken in 1872.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, I didn't know he did anything other than play for the Celtics briefly and star in The Rifleman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Chuck played a blue eyed Geronimo.
Click to expand...


Is that why Brando boycotted his Godfather oscar?


----------



## rightwinger

Liminal said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal
> 
> Is that Chuck Connors in your avi?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's an actual color photograph of Geronimo taken in 1872.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, I didn't know he did anything other than play for the Celtics briefly and star in The Rifleman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Chuck played a blue eyed Geronimo.
Click to expand...

 
A great actor like Chuck Connors could play any role


----------



## Liminal

manifold said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal
> 
> Is that Chuck Connors in your avi?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's an actual color photograph of Geronimo taken in 1872.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, I didn't know he did anything other than play for the Celtics briefly and star in The Rifleman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Chuck played a blue eyed Geronimo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that why Brando boycotted his Godfather oscar?
Click to expand...

That was years later.  Chuck Conners played Geronimo in 1962.


----------



## Liminal

rightwinger said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal
> 
> Is that Chuck Connors in your avi?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's an actual color photograph of Geronimo taken in 1872.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, I didn't know he did anything other than play for the Celtics briefly and star in The Rifleman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Chuck played a blue eyed Geronimo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A great actor like Chuck Connors could play any role
Click to expand...

I agree, in fact I believe he was highly under rated, he deserves to be remembered.  I liked his role in Soylent Green.


----------



## rightwinger

manifold said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal
> 
> Is that Chuck Connors in your avi?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's an actual color photograph of Geronimo taken in 1872.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, I didn't know he did anything other than play for the Celtics briefly and star in The Rifleman.
Click to expand...

 
He also had a big role on Superman







He played  Sylvester J. Superman


----------



## CrusaderFrank

manifold said:


> Liminal
> 
> Is that Chuck Connors in your avi?


Lololololomfgggggggghgggggggg!!


----------



## Liminal

rightwinger said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal
> 
> Is that Chuck Connors in your avi?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's an actual color photograph of Geronimo taken in 1872.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, I didn't know he did anything other than play for the Celtics briefly and star in The Rifleman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He also had a big role on Superman
Click to expand...


I do not remember that, and I watched that show all the time as a kid.


----------



## Liminal

CrusaderFrank said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal
> 
> Is that Chuck Connors in your avi?
> 
> 
> 
> Lololololomfgggggggghgggggggg!!
Click to expand...


Got something stuck in your mouth?


----------



## The Rabbi

manifold said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF are you talking about, billfold?  There is no slave labor.  No one is forced to take a job.  There is no free market in this case about college students.  It is purely authoritarian--the university sets rules and your're fucked.  That's the way fuckhead fascist assholes like you want things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't believe the university should have the right to expel these students?
Click to expand...

Not for private statements made on private property, no.  Why would you thik that's OK?  Oh yeah, you like the Thought Police on Campus telling people what the can and cant think or say.  Fucking fascist asshole.


----------



## rightwinger

Liminal said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal
> 
> Is that Chuck Connors in your avi?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's an actual color photograph of Geronimo taken in 1872.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, I didn't know he did anything other than play for the Celtics briefly and star in The Rifleman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He also had a big role on Superman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not remember that, and I watched that show all the time as a kid.
Click to expand...

 
It was one of the worst episodes ever...consider yourself lucky to have missed it


----------



## rightwinger

The Rabbi said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF are you talking about, billfold?  There is no slave labor.  No one is forced to take a job.  There is no free market in this case about college students.  It is purely authoritarian--the university sets rules and your're fucked.  That's the way fuckhead fascist assholes like you want things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't believe the university should have the right to expel these students?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not for private statements made on private property, no.  Why would you thik that's OK?  Oh yeah, you like the Thought Police on Campus telling people what the can and cant think or say.  Fucking fascist asshole.
Click to expand...

 
Didn't look too private to me


----------



## manifold

The Rabbi said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF are you talking about, billfold?  There is no slave labor.  No one is forced to take a job.  There is no free market in this case about college students.  It is purely authoritarian--the university sets rules and your're fucked.  That's the way fuckhead fascist assholes like you want things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't believe the university should have the right to expel these students?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not for private statements made on private property, no.  Why would you thik that's OK?  Oh yeah, you like the Thought Police on Campus telling people what the can and cant think or say.  Fucking fascist asshole.
Click to expand...


So you believe the students should be legally protected from getting expelled?


----------



## mudwhistle

reconmark said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, and now you have however many fratboys pissed as hell at the school to say nothing of blacks. That's SO much better than letting them rant and rave in private.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is unclear to me  how this information came out in public...someone was on that bus who may have become upset took video and passed the video on to others who publicized it ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Presumedly a guest of one of the frat members. Wouldn't think an actual member woulda made something the frat they volunteered to join does behind closed doors public. A guest might.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't want to be that guy after this went viral.
> 
> But this is really what Obama and his paid race-baiters wanted. They couldn't find enough real examples of racism in America so they literally created them out of nothing. I'm sure they would have loved it to be a white middle-aged Tea Party Republican who likes shooting blacks. But until they can cause some crazy cracker to go nuts they'll settle for a bunch of stupid college kids that probably would have voted for Obama in the 2008 election if they had been old enough.
> 
> This is Hope & Change at work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So this is Obama's fault...smh.
> If you don't want people to be aware of your moronic belief in such a stupid lie, please follow the example of the frats in the video; don't let sane people hear your stupidity.
Click to expand...


No, the frat brothers are at fault for reacting to the constant bombardment of race-baiting in a the media.

Piss on someone long enough and somebody's gonna snap.

And that was why the Obama administration created racial tensions over a non-racial incident in Ferguson. They admitted not long ago that it was a farce by not pressing charges.

In other words, for libroids who can't understand how these folks work, it was a scam intended to cause a predetermined result. What happens when you pour gasoline on a fire? You get an explosion.

Nuff said.


----------



## Liminal

The Rabbi said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF are you talking about, billfold?  There is no slave labor.  No one is forced to take a job.  There is no free market in this case about college students.  It is purely authoritarian--the university sets rules and your're fucked.  That's the way fuckhead fascist assholes like you want things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't believe the university should have the right to expel these students?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not for private statements made on private property, no.  Why would you thik that's OK?  Oh yeah, you like the Thought Police on Campus telling people what the can and cant think or say.  Fucking fascist asshole.
Click to expand...


God damn, what's this world coming to when you can't even sing ****** songs any more.


----------



## mudwhistle

Stupidity amongst other things.


reconmark said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> The response of the college and the Frat's National President is fully warranted and welcome.
> No one is attempting to ban free speech, responsible parties are merely meeting their fiduciary responsibility in appropriately applying the response to the student's exercise of free speech.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, and what do you think was the cause of all of this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What caused these student's to utter such vile sentiments on numerous occasions???...I don't know.
Click to expand...


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Liminal said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal
> 
> Is that Chuck Connors in your avi?
> 
> 
> 
> Lololololomfgggggggghgggggggg!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got something stuck in your mouth?
Click to expand...


Fuck off, rifleman


----------



## Asclepias

mudwhistle said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, and now you have however many fratboys pissed as hell at the school to say nothing of blacks. That's SO much better than letting them rant and rave in private.
> 
> 
> 
> It is unclear to me  how this information came out in public...someone was on that bus who may have become upset took video and passed the video on to others who publicized it ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Presumedly a guest of one of the frat members. Wouldn't think an actual member woulda made something the frat they volunteered to join does behind closed doors public. A guest might.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't want to be that guy after this went viral.
> 
> But this is really what Obama and his paid race-baiters wanted. They couldn't find enough real examples of racism in America so they literally created them out of nothing. I'm sure they would have loved it to be a white middle-aged Tea Party Republican who likes shooting blacks. But until they can cause some crazy cracker to go nuts they'll settle for a bunch of stupid college kids that probably would have voted for Obama in the 2008 election if they had been old enough.
> 
> This is Hope & Change at work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So this is Obama's fault...smh.
> If you don't want people to be aware of your moronic belief in such a stupid lie, please follow the example of the frats in the video; don't let sane people hear your stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the frat brothers are at fault for reacting to the constant bombardment of race-baiting in a the media.
> 
> Piss on someone long enough and somebody's gonna snap.
> 
> And that was why the Obama administration created racial tensions over a non-racial incident in Ferguson. They admitted not long ago that it was a farce by not pressing charges.
> 
> In other words, for libroids who can't understand how these folks work, it was a scam intended to cause a predetermined result. What happens when you pour gasoline on a fire? You get an explosion.
> 
> Nuff said.
Click to expand...

That works both ways. Racists whites caused Ferguson. Racist whites were singing on the bus.


----------



## The Rabbi

manifold said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF are you talking about, billfold?  There is no slave labor.  No one is forced to take a job.  There is no free market in this case about college students.  It is purely authoritarian--the university sets rules and your're fucked.  That's the way fuckhead fascist assholes like you want things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't believe the university should have the right to expel these students?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not for private statements made on private property, no.  Why would you thik that's OK?  Oh yeah, you like the Thought Police on Campus telling people what the can and cant think or say.  Fucking fascist asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you believe the students should be legally protected from getting expelled?
Click to expand...

Yes.  Its not free speech if your only freedom is to be sent to prison.


----------



## rightwinger

Seems two of the little darlings have been expelled from OSU

I wonder which university will welcome them?


----------



## mudwhistle

Liminal said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF are you talking about, billfold?  There is no slave labor.  No one is forced to take a job.  There is no free market in this case about college students.  It is purely authoritarian--the university sets rules and your're fucked.  That's the way fuckhead fascist assholes like you want things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't believe the university should have the right to expel these students?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not for private statements made on private property, no.  Why would you thik that's OK?  Oh yeah, you like the Thought Police on Campus telling people what the can and cant think or say.  Fucking fascist asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> God damn, what's this world coming to when you can't even sing ****** songs any more.
Click to expand...


Yet hip-hop artists get away with it every day.


----------



## Liminal

mudwhistle said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, and now you have however many fratboys pissed as hell at the school to say nothing of blacks. That's SO much better than letting them rant and rave in private.
> 
> 
> 
> It is unclear to me  how this information came out in public...someone was on that bus who may have become upset took video and passed the video on to others who publicized it ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Presumedly a guest of one of the frat members. Wouldn't think an actual member woulda made something the frat they volunteered to join does behind closed doors public. A guest might.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't want to be that guy after this went viral.
> 
> But this is really what Obama and his paid race-baiters wanted. They couldn't find enough real examples of racism in America so they literally created them out of nothing. I'm sure they would have loved it to be a white middle-aged Tea Party Republican who likes shooting blacks. But until they can cause some crazy cracker to go nuts they'll settle for a bunch of stupid college kids that probably would have voted for Obama in the 2008 election if they had been old enough.
> 
> This is Hope & Change at work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So this is Obama's fault...smh.
> If you don't want people to be aware of your moronic belief in such a stupid lie, please follow the example of the frats in the video; don't let sane people hear your stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the frat brothers are at fault for reacting to the constant bombardment of race-baiting in a the media.
> 
> Piss on someone long enough and somebody's gonna snap.
> 
> And that was why the Obama administration created racial tensions over a non-racial incident in Ferguson. They admitted not long ago that it was a farce by not pressing charges.
> 
> In other words, for libroids who can't understand how these folks work, it was a scam intended to cause a predetermined result. What happens when you pour gasoline on a fire? You get an explosion.
> 
> Nuff said.
Click to expand...


They were powerless to resist the constant bombardment.  What else could they have done?  They had no choice.


----------



## Liminal

CrusaderFrank said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal
> 
> Is that Chuck Connors in your avi?
> 
> 
> 
> Lololololomfgggggggghgggggggg!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got something stuck in your mouth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck off, rifleman
Click to expand...

Hard to argue with that kind of eloquence.


----------



## manifold

The Rabbi said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF are you talking about, billfold?  There is no slave labor.  No one is forced to take a job.  There is no free market in this case about college students.  It is purely authoritarian--the university sets rules and your're fucked.  That's the way fuckhead fascist assholes like you want things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't believe the university should have the right to expel these students?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not for private statements made on private property, no.  Why would you thik that's OK?  Oh yeah, you like the Thought Police on Campus telling people what the can and cant think or say.  Fucking fascist asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you believe the students should be legally protected from getting expelled?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.  Its not free speech if your only freedom is to be sent to prison.
Click to expand...



A. Nobody is getting sent to prison
B. You're arguing for the government to step in and mete out what you consider to be social justice.
C. B makes you a bigger statist progressive than Obama.


----------



## rightwinger

mudwhistle said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF are you talking about, billfold?  There is no slave labor.  No one is forced to take a job.  There is no free market in this case about college students.  It is purely authoritarian--the university sets rules and your're fucked.  That's the way fuckhead fascist assholes like you want things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't believe the university should have the right to expel these students?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not for private statements made on private property, no.  Why would you thik that's OK?  Oh yeah, you like the Thought Police on Campus telling people what the can and cant think or say.  Fucking fascist asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> God damn, what's this world coming to when you can't even sing ****** songs any more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet hip-hop artists get away with it every day.
Click to expand...

 
Which hip-hop artist went to OSU?


----------



## The Rabbi

manifold said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF are you talking about, billfold?  There is no slave labor.  No one is forced to take a job.  There is no free market in this case about college students.  It is purely authoritarian--the university sets rules and your're fucked.  That's the way fuckhead fascist assholes like you want things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't believe the university should have the right to expel these students?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not for private statements made on private property, no.  Why would you thik that's OK?  Oh yeah, you like the Thought Police on Campus telling people what the can and cant think or say.  Fucking fascist asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you believe the students should be legally protected from getting expelled?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.  Its not free speech if your only freedom is to be sent to prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A. Nobody is getting sent to prison
> B. You're arguing for the government to step in and mete out what you consider to be social justice.
> C. B makes you a bigger statist progressive than Obama.
Click to expand...

They're getting sent off campus.  Its a difference of degree is all.
I am arguing for government to fuck off and let people live their lives.
You are the one cheering for Big Brother.


----------



## Liminal

mudwhistle said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF are you talking about, billfold?  There is no slave labor.  No one is forced to take a job.  There is no free market in this case about college students.  It is purely authoritarian--the university sets rules and your're fucked.  That's the way fuckhead fascist assholes like you want things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't believe the university should have the right to expel these students?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not for private statements made on private property, no.  Why would you thik that's OK?  Oh yeah, you like the Thought Police on Campus telling people what the can and cant think or say.  Fucking fascist asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> God damn, what's this world coming to when you can't even sing ****** songs any more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet hip-hop artists get away with it every day.
Click to expand...

I'm sure you'd know more about that than I would.  You certainly are an eclectic individual, your tastes range from obscure left wing authors to hip hop music, you're a real renaissance man.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

rightwinger said:


> Seems two of the little darlings have been expelled from OSU
> 
> I wonder which university will welcome them?



None, but all will have to accept them. Can't exclude an applicant because they're racist I would think.


----------



## Disir

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF are you talking about, billfold?  There is no slave labor.  No one is forced to take a job.  There is no free market in this case about college students.  It is purely authoritarian--the university sets rules and your're fucked.  That's the way fuckhead fascist assholes like you want things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't believe the university should have the right to expel these students?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not for private statements made on private property, no.  Why would you thik that's OK?  Oh yeah, you like the Thought Police on Campus telling people what the can and cant think or say.  Fucking fascist asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> God damn, what's this world coming to when you can't even sing ****** songs any more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet hip-hop artists get away with it every day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which hip-hop artist went to OSU?
Click to expand...


Ummmm....  You're in for it now.  OU is not OSU.


That's some football fighting stuff.


----------



## Liminal

Maybe the little bastards were suffering from Affluenza.


----------



## rightwinger

Disir said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't believe the university should have the right to expel these students?
> 
> 
> 
> Not for private statements made on private property, no.  Why would you thik that's OK?  Oh yeah, you like the Thought Police on Campus telling people what the can and cant think or say.  Fucking fascist asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> God damn, what's this world coming to when you can't even sing ****** songs any more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet hip-hop artists get away with it every day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which hip-hop artist went to OSU?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ummmm....  You're in for it now.  OU is not OSU.
> 
> 
> That's some football fighting stuff.
Click to expand...

 
My apologies to OSU


----------



## rightwinger

Two Oklahoma students expelled for racist video


----------



## rightwinger

The Rabbi said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't believe the university should have the right to expel these students?
> 
> 
> 
> Not for private statements made on private property, no.  Why would you thik that's OK?  Oh yeah, you like the Thought Police on Campus telling people what the can and cant think or say.  Fucking fascist asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you believe the students should be legally protected from getting expelled?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.  Its not free speech if your only freedom is to be sent to prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A. Nobody is getting sent to prison
> B. You're arguing for the government to step in and mete out what you consider to be social justice.
> C. B makes you a bigger statist progressive than Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're getting sent off campus.  Its a difference of degree is all.
> I am arguing for government to fuck off and let people live their lives.
> You are the one cheering for Big Brother.
Click to expand...

 
Getting sent off campus = Prison = Gulag

Welcome to the inner mind of The Rabbi


----------



## The Rabbi

rightwinger said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not for private statements made on private property, no.  Why would you thik that's OK?  Oh yeah, you like the Thought Police on Campus telling people what the can and cant think or say.  Fucking fascist asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe the students should be legally protected from getting expelled?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.  Its not free speech if your only freedom is to be sent to prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A. Nobody is getting sent to prison
> B. You're arguing for the government to step in and mete out what you consider to be social justice.
> C. B makes you a bigger statist progressive than Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're getting sent off campus.  Its a difference of degree is all.
> I am arguing for government to fuck off and let people live their lives.
> You are the one cheering for Big Brother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Getting sent off campus = Prison = Gulag
> 
> Welcome to the inner mind of The Rabbi
Click to expand...

First they get expelled. Then they get sent to prison for it.
Donald Sterling had his property confiscated from him for similar.  It's only a matter of time.


----------



## Asclepias

The Rabbi said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF are you talking about, billfold?  There is no slave labor.  No one is forced to take a job.  There is no free market in this case about college students.  It is purely authoritarian--the university sets rules and your're fucked.  That's the way fuckhead fascist assholes like you want things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't believe the university should have the right to expel these students?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not for private statements made on private property, no.  Why would you thik that's OK?  Oh yeah, you like the Thought Police on Campus telling people what the can and cant think or say.  Fucking fascist asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you believe the students should be legally protected from getting expelled?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.  Its not free speech if your only freedom is to be sent to prison.
Click to expand...

Who is going to prison and is the government involved? If not then its not a violation of free speech moron.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Papageorgio said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shotgun_Sammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it does.  They're stupid college kids.  IS it right.....no.  Am I surprised....no.  Do I care....no.   You can bet ur ass those kids knew it was wrong as well......do they look like they care?    Can't legislate stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I betcha they care now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they don't, they are probably trying to justify their stupidity.
Click to expand...



Do you think they care now?


----------



## Asclepias

The Rabbi said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe the students should be legally protected from getting expelled?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  Its not free speech if your only freedom is to be sent to prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A. Nobody is getting sent to prison
> B. You're arguing for the government to step in and mete out what you consider to be social justice.
> C. B makes you a bigger statist progressive than Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're getting sent off campus.  Its a difference of degree is all.
> I am arguing for government to fuck off and let people live their lives.
> You are the one cheering for Big Brother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Getting sent off campus = Prison = Gulag
> 
> Welcome to the inner mind of The Rabbi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First they get expelled. Then they get sent to prison for it.
> Donald Sterling had his property confiscated from him for similar.  It's only a matter of time.
Click to expand...

Sterling got what he deserved. He exercised his free speech and lost his team. Tough titties. Its about time these racists start getting some serious consequences and not just a slap on the wrist.


----------



## Carla_Danger

The Rabbi said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe the students should be legally protected from getting expelled?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  Its not free speech if your only freedom is to be sent to prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A. Nobody is getting sent to prison
> B. You're arguing for the government to step in and mete out what you consider to be social justice.
> C. B makes you a bigger statist progressive than Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're getting sent off campus.  Its a difference of degree is all.
> I am arguing for government to fuck off and let people live their lives.
> You are the one cheering for Big Brother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Getting sent off campus = Prison = Gulag
> 
> Welcome to the inner mind of The Rabbi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First they get expelled. Then they get sent to prison for it.
> Donald Sterling had his property confiscated from him for similar.  It's only a matter of time.
Click to expand...




No one is going to prison, you jackass.


----------



## Liminal

Delta4Embassy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems two of the little darlings have been expelled from OSU
> 
> I wonder which university will welcome them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None, but all will have to accept them. Can't exclude an applicant because they're racist I would think.
Click to expand...


Maybe they should try their luck at Howard University.


----------



## rightwinger

The Rabbi said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe the students should be legally protected from getting expelled?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  Its not free speech if your only freedom is to be sent to prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A. Nobody is getting sent to prison
> B. You're arguing for the government to step in and mete out what you consider to be social justice.
> C. B makes you a bigger statist progressive than Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're getting sent off campus.  Its a difference of degree is all.
> I am arguing for government to fuck off and let people live their lives.
> You are the one cheering for Big Brother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Getting sent off campus = Prison = Gulag
> 
> Welcome to the inner mind of The Rabbi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First they get expelled. Then they get sent to prison for it.
> Donald Sterling had his property confiscated from him for similar.  It's only a matter of time.
Click to expand...

 
I do believe Obama has set aside room for them in one of his FEMA Death Camps


----------



## The Rabbi

Carla_Danger said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  Its not free speech if your only freedom is to be sent to prison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A. Nobody is getting sent to prison
> B. You're arguing for the government to step in and mete out what you consider to be social justice.
> C. B makes you a bigger statist progressive than Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're getting sent off campus.  Its a difference of degree is all.
> I am arguing for government to fuck off and let people live their lives.
> You are the one cheering for Big Brother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Getting sent off campus = Prison = Gulag
> 
> Welcome to the inner mind of The Rabbi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First they get expelled. Then they get sent to prison for it.
> Donald Sterling had his property confiscated from him for similar.  It's only a matter of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one is going to prison, you jackass.
Click to expand...

Yet.  Give it time.  Holder will gin up a "civil rights investigation" and we'll see.


----------



## Liminal

rightwinger said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  Its not free speech if your only freedom is to be sent to prison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A. Nobody is getting sent to prison
> B. You're arguing for the government to step in and mete out what you consider to be social justice.
> C. B makes you a bigger statist progressive than Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're getting sent off campus.  Its a difference of degree is all.
> I am arguing for government to fuck off and let people live their lives.
> You are the one cheering for Big Brother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Getting sent off campus = Prison = Gulag
> 
> Welcome to the inner mind of The Rabbi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First they get expelled. Then they get sent to prison for it.
> Donald Sterling had his property confiscated from him for similar.  It's only a matter of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do believe Obama has set aside room for them in one of his FEMA Death Camps
Click to expand...


That's where the re education and indoctrination happens,  they'll be turned both gay and Muslim at the same time.  God damn government.


----------



## Asclepias

The Rabbi said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> A. Nobody is getting sent to prison
> B. You're arguing for the government to step in and mete out what you consider to be social justice.
> C. B makes you a bigger statist progressive than Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> They're getting sent off campus.  Its a difference of degree is all.
> I am arguing for government to fuck off and let people live their lives.
> You are the one cheering for Big Brother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Getting sent off campus = Prison = Gulag
> 
> Welcome to the inner mind of The Rabbi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First they get expelled. Then they get sent to prison for it.
> Donald Sterling had his property confiscated from him for similar.  It's only a matter of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one is going to prison, you jackass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet.  Give it time.  Holder will gin up a "civil rights investigation" and we'll see.
Click to expand...

Thats a good idea. Root out the feral racists everywhere they pop up and cause some upheaval.


----------



## Liminal

Asclepias said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  Its not free speech if your only freedom is to be sent to prison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A. Nobody is getting sent to prison
> B. You're arguing for the government to step in and mete out what you consider to be social justice.
> C. B makes you a bigger statist progressive than Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're getting sent off campus.  Its a difference of degree is all.
> I am arguing for government to fuck off and let people live their lives.
> You are the one cheering for Big Brother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Getting sent off campus = Prison = Gulag
> 
> Welcome to the inner mind of The Rabbi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First they get expelled. Then they get sent to prison for it.
> Donald Sterling had his property confiscated from him for similar.  It's only a matter of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sterling got what he deserved. He exercised his free speech and lost his team. Tough titties. Its about time these racists start getting some serious consequences and not just a slap on the wrist.
Click to expand...


If they're stupid enough to video themselves acting stupid, then they deserve what they get, fuck 'em.


----------



## Liminal

Asclepias said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're getting sent off campus.  Its a difference of degree is all.
> I am arguing for government to fuck off and let people live their lives.
> You are the one cheering for Big Brother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting sent off campus = Prison = Gulag
> 
> Welcome to the inner mind of The Rabbi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First they get expelled. Then they get sent to prison for it.
> Donald Sterling had his property confiscated from him for similar.  It's only a matter of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one is going to prison, you jackass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet.  Give it time.  Holder will gin up a "civil rights investigation" and we'll see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats a good idea. Root out the feral racists everywhere they pop up and cause some upheaval.
Click to expand...

They aren't all feral, many appear to be quite civilized.  Much like Satin they can assume a pleasing shape.


----------



## mudwhistle

Asclepias said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is unclear to me  how this information came out in public...someone was on that bus who may have become upset took video and passed the video on to others who publicized it ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Presumedly a guest of one of the frat members. Wouldn't think an actual member woulda made something the frat they volunteered to join does behind closed doors public. A guest might.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't want to be that guy after this went viral.
> 
> But this is really what Obama and his paid race-baiters wanted. They couldn't find enough real examples of racism in America so they literally created them out of nothing. I'm sure they would have loved it to be a white middle-aged Tea Party Republican who likes shooting blacks. But until they can cause some crazy cracker to go nuts they'll settle for a bunch of stupid college kids that probably would have voted for Obama in the 2008 election if they had been old enough.
> 
> This is Hope & Change at work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So this is Obama's fault...smh.
> If you don't want people to be aware of your moronic belief in such a stupid lie, please follow the example of the frats in the video; don't let sane people hear your stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the frat brothers are at fault for reacting to the constant bombardment of race-baiting in a the media.
> 
> Piss on someone long enough and somebody's gonna snap.
> 
> And that was why the Obama administration created racial tensions over a non-racial incident in Ferguson. They admitted not long ago that it was a farce by not pressing charges.
> 
> In other words, for libroids who can't understand how these folks work, it was a scam intended to cause a predetermined result. What happens when you pour gasoline on a fire? You get an explosion.
> 
> Nuff said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That works both ways. Racists whites caused Ferguson. Racist whites were singing on the bus.
Click to expand...


Sorry, but that was proved to be totally untrue. The DoJ admitted that they had no evidence of any civil rights violations. And saying ****** isn't a crime. If it was Jay-Z and Chris Rock would be in jail.


----------



## Asclepias

mudwhistle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Presumedly a guest of one of the frat members. Wouldn't think an actual member woulda made something the frat they volunteered to join does behind closed doors public. A guest might.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't want to be that guy after this went viral.
> 
> But this is really what Obama and his paid race-baiters wanted. They couldn't find enough real examples of racism in America so they literally created them out of nothing. I'm sure they would have loved it to be a white middle-aged Tea Party Republican who likes shooting blacks. But until they can cause some crazy cracker to go nuts they'll settle for a bunch of stupid college kids that probably would have voted for Obama in the 2008 election if they had been old enough.
> 
> This is Hope & Change at work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So this is Obama's fault...smh.
> If you don't want people to be aware of your moronic belief in such a stupid lie, please follow the example of the frats in the video; don't let sane people hear your stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the frat brothers are at fault for reacting to the constant bombardment of race-baiting in a the media.
> 
> Piss on someone long enough and somebody's gonna snap.
> 
> And that was why the Obama administration created racial tensions over a non-racial incident in Ferguson. They admitted not long ago that it was a farce by not pressing charges.
> 
> In other words, for libroids who can't understand how these folks work, it was a scam intended to cause a predetermined result. What happens when you pour gasoline on a fire? You get an explosion.
> 
> Nuff said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That works both ways. Racists whites caused Ferguson. Racist whites were singing on the bus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, but that was proved to be totally untrue. The DoJ admitted that they had no evidence of any civil rights violations.
Click to expand...

Sorry but nothing the DOJ said had anything to do with my point. The pattern of racism in the system was pointed out by the DOJ. Just because they cant read minds doesnt mean people are stupid.

Please quote where I said saying ****** was a crime. If you cant please remove your deflective lie from your post. The white racists on the bus said it and are getting dealt with.


----------



## manifold

The Rabbi said:


> I am arguing for government to fuck off and let people live their lives.



Bullshit.

You said the students should be legally protected from getting expelled. Who the fuck did you have in mind that would provide that protection if not the government?

Derrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrp!


----------



## manifold

The Rabbi said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe the students should be legally protected from getting expelled?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  Its not free speech if your only freedom is to be sent to prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A. Nobody is getting sent to prison
> B. You're arguing for the government to step in and mete out what you consider to be social justice.
> C. B makes you a bigger statist progressive than Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're getting sent off campus.  Its a difference of degree is all.
> I am arguing for government to fuck off and let people live their lives.
> You are the one cheering for Big Brother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Getting sent off campus = Prison = Gulag
> 
> Welcome to the inner mind of The Rabbi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First they get expelled. Then they get sent to prison for it.
> Donald Sterling had his property confiscated from him for similar.  It's only a matter of time.
Click to expand...


Sterling got $4Billion for an asset not worth more than $1Billion according to any reasonable DCF valuation.

Yeah, that's confiscation alright.


----------



## The Rabbi

manifold said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am arguing for government to fuck off and let people live their lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> You said the students should be legally protected from getting expelled. Who the fuck did you have in mind that would provide that protection if not the government?
> 
> Derrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrp!
Click to expand...

Who was going to do the expelling?  You really are very very dense, arent you?


----------



## The Rabbi

manifold said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  Its not free speech if your only freedom is to be sent to prison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A. Nobody is getting sent to prison
> B. You're arguing for the government to step in and mete out what you consider to be social justice.
> C. B makes you a bigger statist progressive than Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're getting sent off campus.  Its a difference of degree is all.
> I am arguing for government to fuck off and let people live their lives.
> You are the one cheering for Big Brother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Getting sent off campus = Prison = Gulag
> 
> Welcome to the inner mind of The Rabbi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First they get expelled. Then they get sent to prison for it.
> Donald Sterling had his property confiscated from him for similar.  It's only a matter of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sterling got $4Billion for an asset not worth more than $1Billion according to any reasonable DCF valuation.
> 
> Yeah, that's confiscation alright.
Click to expand...

Irrelevant how much he got. He was forced to sell his property against his will. That is confiscation.


----------



## Asclepias

The Rabbi said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am arguing for government to fuck off and let people live their lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> You said the students should be legally protected from getting expelled. Who the fuck did you have in mind that would provide that protection if not the government?
> 
> Derrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrp!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who was going to do the expelling?  You really are very very dense, arent you?
Click to expand...

Youre not very good at hiding when you get caught in your own logic loop.


----------



## Asclepias

The Rabbi said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> A. Nobody is getting sent to prison
> B. You're arguing for the government to step in and mete out what you consider to be social justice.
> C. B makes you a bigger statist progressive than Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> They're getting sent off campus.  Its a difference of degree is all.
> I am arguing for government to fuck off and let people live their lives.
> You are the one cheering for Big Brother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Getting sent off campus = Prison = Gulag
> 
> Welcome to the inner mind of The Rabbi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First they get expelled. Then they get sent to prison for it.
> Donald Sterling had his property confiscated from him for similar.  It's only a matter of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sterling got $4Billion for an asset not worth more than $1Billion according to any reasonable DCF valuation.
> 
> Yeah, that's confiscation alright.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irrelevant how much he got. He was forced to sell his property against his will. That is confiscation.
Click to expand...

Thats the free market. He fucked up and was forced to sale.


----------



## manifold

The Rabbi said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am arguing for government to fuck off and let people live their lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> You said the students should be legally protected from getting expelled. Who the fuck did you have in mind that would provide that protection if not the government?
> 
> Derrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrp!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who was going to do the expelling?  You really are very very dense, arent you?
Click to expand...


So state schools shouldn't be allowed to expel anyone once they're admitted, is that what you believe?


----------



## manifold

The Rabbi said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> A. Nobody is getting sent to prison
> B. You're arguing for the government to step in and mete out what you consider to be social justice.
> C. B makes you a bigger statist progressive than Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> They're getting sent off campus.  Its a difference of degree is all.
> I am arguing for government to fuck off and let people live their lives.
> You are the one cheering for Big Brother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Getting sent off campus = Prison = Gulag
> 
> Welcome to the inner mind of The Rabbi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First they get expelled. Then they get sent to prison for it.
> Donald Sterling had his property confiscated from him for similar.  It's only a matter of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sterling got $4Billion for an asset not worth more than $1Billion according to any reasonable DCF valuation.
> 
> Yeah, that's confiscation alright.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irrelevant how much he got. He was forced to sell his property against his will. That is confiscation.
Click to expand...


Wrong again.

He could have chosen not to sell the team and nobody could have legally forced him to sell it. The NBA could however, kick him out of the league... which they had every legal right to do.

Facts matter.


----------



## Asclepias

manifold said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're getting sent off campus.  Its a difference of degree is all.
> I am arguing for government to fuck off and let people live their lives.
> You are the one cheering for Big Brother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting sent off campus = Prison = Gulag
> 
> Welcome to the inner mind of The Rabbi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First they get expelled. Then they get sent to prison for it.
> Donald Sterling had his property confiscated from him for similar.  It's only a matter of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sterling got $4Billion for an asset not worth more than $1Billion according to any reasonable DCF valuation.
> 
> Yeah, that's confiscation alright.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irrelevant how much he got. He was forced to sell his property against his will. That is confiscation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong again.
> 
> He could have chosen not to sell the team and nobody could have legally forced him to sell it. The NBA could however, kick him out of the league... which they had every legal right to do.
> 
> Facts matter.
Click to expand...

Exactly. Sterling could have started his own league. The fact that the Sterling estate took the NBA's offer shows it was not confiscation. Rabbi is a fucking moron.


----------



## The Rabbi

manifold said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am arguing for government to fuck off and let people live their lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> You said the students should be legally protected from getting expelled. Who the fuck did you have in mind that would provide that protection if not the government?
> 
> Derrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrp!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who was going to do the expelling?  You really are very very dense, arent you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So state schools shouldn't be allowed to expel anyone once they're admitted, is that what you believe?
Click to expand...

NO, you idiot.  Are you planning on arguing by misrpresenting what I wrote? If so go fuck yourself.


----------



## The Rabbi

manifold said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're getting sent off campus.  Its a difference of degree is all.
> I am arguing for government to fuck off and let people live their lives.
> You are the one cheering for Big Brother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting sent off campus = Prison = Gulag
> 
> Welcome to the inner mind of The Rabbi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First they get expelled. Then they get sent to prison for it.
> Donald Sterling had his property confiscated from him for similar.  It's only a matter of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sterling got $4Billion for an asset not worth more than $1Billion according to any reasonable DCF valuation.
> 
> Yeah, that's confiscation alright.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irrelevant how much he got. He was forced to sell his property against his will. That is confiscation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong again.
> 
> He could have chosen not to sell the team and nobody could have legally forced him to sell it. The NBA could however, kick him out of the league... which they had every legal right to do.
> 
> Facts matter.
Click to expand...

NO, he was forced to sell it. That is clear.
Dunce.


----------



## BluePhantom

manifold said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am arguing for government to fuck off and let people live their lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> You said the students should be legally protected from getting expelled. Who the fuck did you have in mind that would provide that protection if not the government?
> 
> Derrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrp!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who was going to do the expelling?  You really are very very dense, arent you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So state schools shouldn't be allowed to expel anyone once they're admitted, is that what you believe?
Click to expand...


That is not what he said.  A couple students have been expelled now.  Personally, I think those students may have a legal claim against OU for it as it is a public institution.  We'll see what happens but I would not be at all surprised to see this end up in court.


----------



## Asclepias

The Rabbi said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting sent off campus = Prison = Gulag
> 
> Welcome to the inner mind of The Rabbi
> 
> 
> 
> First they get expelled. Then they get sent to prison for it.
> Donald Sterling had his property confiscated from him for similar.  It's only a matter of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sterling got $4Billion for an asset not worth more than $1Billion according to any reasonable DCF valuation.
> 
> Yeah, that's confiscation alright.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irrelevant how much he got. He was forced to sell his property against his will. That is confiscation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong again.
> 
> He could have chosen not to sell the team and nobody could have legally forced him to sell it. The NBA could however, kick him out of the league... which they had every legal right to do.
> 
> Facts matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO, he was forced to sell it. That is clear.
> Dunce.
Click to expand...

No he wasnt forced to sell. He could have kept the team even if he was kicked out of the league idiot.


----------



## The Rabbi

BluePhantom said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am arguing for government to fuck off and let people live their lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> You said the students should be legally protected from getting expelled. Who the fuck did you have in mind that would provide that protection if not the government?
> 
> Derrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrp!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who was going to do the expelling?  You really are very very dense, arent you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So state schools shouldn't be allowed to expel anyone once they're admitted, is that what you believe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not what he said.  A couple students have been expelled now.  Personally, I think those students may have a legal claim against OU for it as it is a public institution.  We'll see what happens but I would not be at all surprised to see this end up in court.
Click to expand...

Leftists cant win except by lying.
It is outrageous to expel someone for private behavior, no matter how offensive that behavior is.


----------



## Liminal

The Rabbi said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am arguing for government to fuck off and let people live their lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> You said the students should be legally protected from getting expelled. Who the fuck did you have in mind that would provide that protection if not the government?
> 
> Derrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrp!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who was going to do the expelling?  You really are very very dense, arent you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So state schools shouldn't be allowed to expel anyone once they're admitted, is that what you believe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not what he said.  A couple students have been expelled now.  Personally, I think those students may have a legal claim against OU for it as it is a public institution.  We'll see what happens but I would not be at all surprised to see this end up in court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leftists cant win except by lying.
> It is outrageous to expel someone for private behavior, no matter how offensive that behavior is.
Click to expand...


There's no such thing as private behavior at a group function of an officially sanctioned organization.


----------



## Steinlight

rightwinger said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love it when bad shit happens to stupid people
> 
> Dumb asses are singing one of their favorite songs while someone is taking video right in front of them
> 
> Then they whine as the whole University turns against their frat
> 
> 
> 
> I like how you get into a fit over someone saying the nagger word.
> 
> 
> Mommy he said a mean word!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes they did and they have a right to say it
> 
> The University also has a right to say they don't want organizations that enjoy dancing around and singing the word on their campus
Click to expand...

We have the right to free speech as long as you we don't hurt your precious feelings. Lol nice.


----------



## Liminal

Steinlight said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love it when bad shit happens to stupid people
> 
> Dumb asses are singing one of their favorite songs while someone is taking video right in front of them
> 
> Then they whine as the whole University turns against their frat
> 
> 
> 
> I like how you get into a fit over someone saying the nagger word.
> 
> 
> Mommy he said a mean word!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes they did and they have a right to say it
> 
> The University also has a right to say they don't want organizations that enjoy dancing around and singing the word on their campus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have the right to free speech as long as you we don't hurt your precious feelings. Lol nice.
Click to expand...


Do you think you could say something more predictable or boring?


----------



## Steinlight

Carla_Danger said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US is getting gayer by the minute, in Oklahoma no less. I thought that state was supposed to be "right wing"?
> 
> People says nagger and people launch into organized protest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All 77 counties voted against Obama, not once, but twice. I don't know how you can get any more right wing than that.
> 
> You can act like an asshole all you want, especially while you're sitting comfortably at home, behind your keyboard. However, you'd be too much of a chickenshit-coward to say any of these things out loud and in public.
> 
> You're a real internet trooper!
Click to expand...

I have said ****** and other politically incorrect things in public spaces, even at my university. Hopefully there is some retroactive mechanism for my expulsion.


----------



## Liminal

Steinlight said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US is getting gayer by the minute, in Oklahoma no less. I thought that state was supposed to be "right wing"?
> 
> People says nagger and people launch into organized protest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All 77 counties voted against Obama, not once, but twice. I don't know how you can get any more right wing than that.
> 
> You can act like an asshole all you want, especially while you're sitting comfortably at home, behind your keyboard. However, you'd be too much of a chickenshit-coward to say any of these things out loud and in public.
> 
> You're a real internet trooper!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have said ****** and other politically incorrect things in public spaces, even at my university. Hopefully there is some retroactive mechanism for my expulsion.
Click to expand...


Did you sing ****** songs too?


----------



## Asclepias

Steinlight said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love it when bad shit happens to stupid people
> 
> Dumb asses are singing one of their favorite songs while someone is taking video right in front of them
> 
> Then they whine as the whole University turns against their frat
> 
> 
> 
> I like how you get into a fit over someone saying the nagger word.
> 
> 
> Mommy he said a mean word!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes they did and they have a right to say it
> 
> The University also has a right to say they don't want organizations that enjoy dancing around and singing the word on their campus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have the right to free speech as long as you we don't hurt your precious feelings. Lol nice.
Click to expand...

Even then you have the right. However if you live in the states we have a right to fuck with your livelihood, education, finances, and peace of mind for doing so.


----------



## Asclepias

Steinlight said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US is getting gayer by the minute, in Oklahoma no less. I thought that state was supposed to be "right wing"?
> 
> People says nagger and people launch into organized protest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All 77 counties voted against Obama, not once, but twice. I don't know how you can get any more right wing than that.
> 
> You can act like an asshole all you want, especially while you're sitting comfortably at home, behind your keyboard. However, you'd be too much of a chickenshit-coward to say any of these things out loud and in public.
> 
> You're a real internet trooper!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have said ****** and other politically incorrect things in public spaces, even at my university. Hopefully there is some retroactive mechanism for my expulsion.
Click to expand...

You must not live where any Black people are close enough to knock your teeth down your throat.


----------



## Michelle420

News - Media Statements - Fraternity Leadership Closes Chapter at University of Oklahoma - Sigma Alpha Epsilon They misrepresented their Fraternity. So they should be kicked out



> This type of racist behavior will not be tolerated and is not consistent with the values and morals of our fraternity. We have more than 15,000 collegiate members across the nation, and this incident should not reflect on other brothers because this type of hateful action is not what Sigma Alpha Epsilon stands for. This is absolutely not who we are. Sigma Alpha Epsilon is not a racist, sexist or bigoted fraternity. Not only have we provided education and training on these and other issues, we are working to make sure that discussions and awareness on these and other topics is at the forefront of our membership experience.



They violated the University's Constitution in regards to student organizations



> An electronic copy of your constitution must be provided to the Student Life Office in the fall of every third year, according to the schedule determined by the UOSA General Counsel, and every time the constitution is amended. The constitution must be approved by the UOSA General Counsel’s Office in order for your organization to achieve Registered Student Organization Status and the accompanying benefits. Specifically, every constitution must contain the following: 1. Proper name (“OU” and “University of Oklahoma” are trademarks of the University of Oklahoma and generally may not be used by student organizations. “Sooner” and “Sooners” are also trademarks of the University of Oklahoma, but may be used by student organizations upon completion of a non-commercial license form, available at the Office of Student Life) 2. Statement of purpose clause 3. Membership clause limiting full membership to OU students 4. *Non-discrimination clause *5. Full-time OU faculty or staff advisor 6. A preemption clause if the organization is part of a parent organization 7. Statement that the organization is subject to Local, State, and Federal Laws



http://www.ou.edu/content/studentli...download/file.res/Model Constitution 2012.pdf


----------



## Steinlight

rightwinger said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> no seriously. What brought you & the other guy here? You know there are sites that cater to your people's fears.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I didn't realize this website was a hugbox for your precious wittle feelings about mean words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or for those who get their panties in a wad because some racists get kicked out of school
Click to expand...

Your panties aren't just in a wad. They are deep up your anus and giving you shitlib diarrhea of the mouth . Tell us more about how those with wrong think should be punished.


----------



## Asclepias

Steinlight said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> no seriously. What brought you & the other guy here? You know there are sites that cater to your people's fears.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I didn't realize this website was a hugbox for your precious wittle feelings about mean words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or for those who get their panties in a wad because some racists get kicked out of school
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your panties aren't just in a wad. They are deep up your anus and and giving you shitlib diarrhea of the mouth . Tell us more about how those with wrong think should be punished.
Click to expand...

Lock them in the room with the OU hoop and football teams and see how many are brave enough to sing the song then.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*Video Surfaces Allegedly Showing Okla. Frat ‘Mom’ Singing N-Word*


----------



## Liminal

Steinlight said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> no seriously. What brought you & the other guy here? You know there are sites that cater to your people's fears.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I didn't realize this website was a hugbox for your precious wittle feelings about mean words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or for those who get their panties in a wad because some racists get kicked out of school
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your panties aren't just in a wad. They are deep up your anus and and giving you shitlib diarrhea of the mouth . Tell us more about how those with wrong think should be punished.
Click to expand...


Admirable eloquence, almost Shakespearean.


----------



## Asclepias

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *Video Surfaces Allegedly Showing Okla. Frat ‘Mom’ Singing N-Word*


Priceless....


----------



## Steinlight

Asclepias said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US is getting gayer by the minute, in Oklahoma no less. I thought that state was supposed to be "right wing"?
> 
> People says nagger and people launch into organized protest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All 77 counties voted against Obama, not once, but twice. I don't know how you can get any more right wing than that.
> 
> You can act like an asshole all you want, especially while you're sitting comfortably at home, behind your keyboard. However, you'd be too much of a chickenshit-coward to say any of these things out loud and in public.
> 
> You're a real internet trooper!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have said ****** and other politically incorrect things in public spaces, even at my university. Hopefully there is some retroactive mechanism for my expulsion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must not live where any Black people are close enough to knock your teeth down your throat.
Click to expand...

Yea my country is really missing out on the vibrancy of high crime rates and super sensitive feels.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Liminal said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> no seriously. What brought you & the other guy here? You know there are sites that cater to your people's fears.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I didn't realize this website was a hugbox for your precious wittle feelings about mean words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or for those who get their panties in a wad because some racists get kicked out of school
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your panties aren't just in a wad. They are deep up your anus and and giving you shitlib diarrhea of the mouth . Tell us more about how those with wrong think should be punished.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Admirable eloquence, almost Shakespearean.
Click to expand...

keyword is "almost" ...if you use astrological distances ..like when we "almost" get hit by a comet that passes a million miles away...


----------



## Shotgun_Sammy

Nope.  Not one thing will change with them.. Like I said before they will just go somewhere else and do the same.   If anything it will just reinforce the reasons behind that song and reinforce the stupidity..


----------



## BluePhantom

drifter said:


> News - Media Statements - Fraternity Leadership Closes Chapter at University of Oklahoma - Sigma Alpha Epsilon They misrepresented their Fraternity. So they should be kicked out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This type of racist behavior will not be tolerated and is not consistent with the values and morals of our fraternity. We have more than 15,000 collegiate members across the nation, and this incident should not reflect on other brothers because this type of hateful action is not what Sigma Alpha Epsilon stands for. This is absolutely not who we are. Sigma Alpha Epsilon is not a racist, sexist or bigoted fraternity. Not only have we provided education and training on these and other issues, we are working to make sure that discussions and awareness on these and other topics is at the forefront of our membership experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They violated the University's Constitution in regards to student organizations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An electronic copy of your constitution must be provided to the Student Life Office in the fall of every third year, according to the schedule determined by the UOSA General Counsel, and every time the constitution is amended. The constitution must be approved by the UOSA General Counsel’s Office in order for your organization to achieve Registered Student Organization Status and the accompanying benefits. Specifically, every constitution must contain the following: 1. Proper name (“OU” and “University of Oklahoma” are trademarks of the University of Oklahoma and generally may not be used by student organizations. “Sooner” and “Sooners” are also trademarks of the University of Oklahoma, but may be used by student organizations upon completion of a non-commercial license form, available at the Office of Student Life) 2. Statement of purpose clause 3. Membership clause limiting full membership to OU students 4. *Non-discrimination clause *5. Full-time OU faculty or staff advisor 6. A preemption clause if the organization is part of a parent organization 7. Statement that the organization is subject to Local, State, and Federal Laws
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> http://www.ou.edu/content/studentlife/get_involved/student_organizations/register/jcr:content/contentpar/download/file.res/Model Constitution 2012.pdf
Click to expand...


Perhaps, but the United States Constitution trumps the University's Constitution. Would the KKK or Black Panthers be forced off campus if they chose to demonstrate?  I really don't know if they would or not.  They used to be able to, but things may have changed now.  My guess is that if University property is defined as public property they would be allowed to according to the first amendment.  This wasn't even on university property (I am assuming at least) so I don't see how this is any different.

And allow me to clarify...I am not defending the actions of these assholes.  I am looking at it from a purely constitutional perspective.


----------



## Steinlight

Asclepias said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love it when bad shit happens to stupid people
> 
> Dumb asses are singing one of their favorite songs while someone is taking video right in front of them
> 
> Then they whine as the whole University turns against their frat
> 
> 
> 
> I like how you get into a fit over someone saying the nagger word.
> 
> 
> Mommy he said a mean word!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes they did and they have a right to say it
> 
> The University also has a right to say they don't want organizations that enjoy dancing around and singing the word on their campus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have the right to free speech as long as you we don't hurt your precious feelings. Lol nice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even then you have the right. However if you live in the states we have a right to fuck with your livelihood, education, finances, and peace of mind for doing so.
Click to expand...

You have the right, as long as you say what we like. Same thing in the old East Bloc as well.


----------



## Asclepias

Steinlight said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US is getting gayer by the minute, in Oklahoma no less. I thought that state was supposed to be "right wing"?
> 
> People says nagger and people launch into organized protest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All 77 counties voted against Obama, not once, but twice. I don't know how you can get any more right wing than that.
> 
> You can act like an asshole all you want, especially while you're sitting comfortably at home, behind your keyboard. However, you'd be too much of a chickenshit-coward to say any of these things out loud and in public.
> 
> You're a real internet trooper!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have said ****** and other politically incorrect things in public spaces, even at my university. Hopefully there is some retroactive mechanism for my expulsion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must not live where any Black people are close enough to knock your teeth down your throat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea my country is really missing out on the vibrancy of high crime rates and super sensitive feels.
Click to expand...

No wonder you feel safe saying those things. Otherwise you would be just another scary white boy saying ****** under his breath in his moms basement.


----------



## Michelle420

BluePhantom said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> News - Media Statements - Fraternity Leadership Closes Chapter at University of Oklahoma - Sigma Alpha Epsilon They misrepresented their Fraternity. So they should be kicked out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This type of racist behavior will not be tolerated and is not consistent with the values and morals of our fraternity. We have more than 15,000 collegiate members across the nation, and this incident should not reflect on other brothers because this type of hateful action is not what Sigma Alpha Epsilon stands for. This is absolutely not who we are. Sigma Alpha Epsilon is not a racist, sexist or bigoted fraternity. Not only have we provided education and training on these and other issues, we are working to make sure that discussions and awareness on these and other topics is at the forefront of our membership experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They violated the University's Constitution in regards to student organizations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An electronic copy of your constitution must be provided to the Student Life Office in the fall of every third year, according to the schedule determined by the UOSA General Counsel, and every time the constitution is amended. The constitution must be approved by the UOSA General Counsel’s Office in order for your organization to achieve Registered Student Organization Status and the accompanying benefits. Specifically, every constitution must contain the following: 1. Proper name (“OU” and “University of Oklahoma” are trademarks of the University of Oklahoma and generally may not be used by student organizations. “Sooner” and “Sooners” are also trademarks of the University of Oklahoma, but may be used by student organizations upon completion of a non-commercial license form, available at the Office of Student Life) 2. Statement of purpose clause 3. Membership clause limiting full membership to OU students 4. *Non-discrimination clause *5. Full-time OU faculty or staff advisor 6. A preemption clause if the organization is part of a parent organization 7. Statement that the organization is subject to Local, State, and Federal Laws
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> http://www.ou.edu/content/studentlife/get_involved/student_organizations/register/jcr:content/contentpar/download/file.res/Model Constitution 2012.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps, but the United States Constitution trumps the University's Constitution. Would the KKK or Black Panthers be forced off campus if they chose to demonstrate?  I really don't know if they would or not.  They used to be able to, but things may have changed now.  My guess is that if University property is defined as public property they would be allowed to according to the first amendment.  This wasn't even on university property (I am assuming at least) so I don't see how this is any different.
> 
> And allow me to clarify...I am not defending the actions of these assholes.  I am looking at it from a purely constitutional perspective.
Click to expand...


If you signed the form for your organization you are agreeing to the terms outlined by the University.


----------



## Asclepias

Steinlight said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love it when bad shit happens to stupid people
> 
> Dumb asses are singing one of their favorite songs while someone is taking video right in front of them
> 
> Then they whine as the whole University turns against their frat
> 
> 
> 
> I like how you get into a fit over someone saying the nagger word.
> 
> 
> Mommy he said a mean word!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes they did and they have a right to say it
> 
> The University also has a right to say they don't want organizations that enjoy dancing around and singing the word on their campus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have the right to free speech as long as you we don't hurt your precious feelings. Lol nice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even then you have the right. However if you live in the states we have a right to fuck with your livelihood, education, finances, and peace of mind for doing so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have the right, as long as you say what we like. Same thing in the old East Bloc as well.
Click to expand...

Too bad. So sad.


----------



## Steinlight

Liminal said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US is getting gayer by the minute, in Oklahoma no less. I thought that state was supposed to be "right wing"?
> 
> People says nagger and people launch into organized protest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All 77 counties voted against Obama, not once, but twice. I don't know how you can get any more right wing than that.
> 
> You can act like an asshole all you want, especially while you're sitting comfortably at home, behind your keyboard. However, you'd be too much of a chickenshit-coward to say any of these things out loud and in public.
> 
> You're a real internet trooper!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have said ****** and other politically incorrect things in public spaces, even at my university. Hopefully there is some retroactive mechanism for my expulsion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you sing ****** songs too?
Click to expand...

No. We have sings about turks though


----------



## Asclepias

Shotgun_Sammy said:


> Nope.  Not one thing will change with them.. Like I said before they will just go somewhere else and do the same.   If anything it will just reinforce the reasons behind that song and reinforce the stupidity..


Thats their problem. No one cares if they carry it with them. We only care when they openly display disrespect. Thats why they got expelled.


----------



## Shotgun_Sammy

In fact they will probably be celebrities for it. Sure, they won't hold parades for them but, you can bet your asses they will be praised for it.  I might even speculate a guess that their college bills will be picked up by some private donors.   Stupid kids in fantasy land.... If you think this hurts them you are gravely mistaken.


----------



## Michelle420

BluePhantom said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> News - Media Statements - Fraternity Leadership Closes Chapter at University of Oklahoma - Sigma Alpha Epsilon They misrepresented their Fraternity. So they should be kicked out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This type of racist behavior will not be tolerated and is not consistent with the values and morals of our fraternity. We have more than 15,000 collegiate members across the nation, and this incident should not reflect on other brothers because this type of hateful action is not what Sigma Alpha Epsilon stands for. This is absolutely not who we are. Sigma Alpha Epsilon is not a racist, sexist or bigoted fraternity. Not only have we provided education and training on these and other issues, we are working to make sure that discussions and awareness on these and other topics is at the forefront of our membership experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They violated the University's Constitution in regards to student organizations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An electronic copy of your constitution must be provided to the Student Life Office in the fall of every third year, according to the schedule determined by the UOSA General Counsel, and every time the constitution is amended. The constitution must be approved by the UOSA General Counsel’s Office in order for your organization to achieve Registered Student Organization Status and the accompanying benefits. Specifically, every constitution must contain the following: 1. Proper name (“OU” and “University of Oklahoma” are trademarks of the University of Oklahoma and generally may not be used by student organizations. “Sooner” and “Sooners” are also trademarks of the University of Oklahoma, but may be used by student organizations upon completion of a non-commercial license form, available at the Office of Student Life) 2. Statement of purpose clause 3. Membership clause limiting full membership to OU students 4. *Non-discrimination clause *5. Full-time OU faculty or staff advisor 6. A preemption clause if the organization is part of a parent organization 7. Statement that the organization is subject to Local, State, and Federal Laws
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> http://www.ou.edu/content/studentlife/get_involved/student_organizations/register/jcr:content/contentpar/download/file.res/Model Constitution 2012.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps, but the United States Constitution trumps the University's Constitution. Would the KKK or Black Panthers be forced off campus if they chose to demonstrate?  I really don't know if they would or not.  They used to be able to, but things may have changed now.  My guess is that if University property is defined as public property they would be allowed to according to the first amendment.  This wasn't even on university property (I am assuming at least) so I don't see how this is any different.
> 
> And allow me to clarify...I am not defending the actions of these assholes.  I am looking at it from a purely constitutional perspective.
Click to expand...


The Fraternity also spoke out against these members as they are misrepresenting and the sentiments spoke do not convey the values of the Fraternity.

There is code of conduct, misrepresenting a fraternity and they said the fraternity was into lynching and discriminating on who is allowed into their club.


----------



## Steinlight

Asclepias said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> no seriously. What brought you & the other guy here? You know there are sites that cater to your people's fears.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I didn't realize this website was a hugbox for your precious wittle feelings about mean words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or for those who get their panties in a wad because some racists get kicked out of school
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your panties aren't just in a wad. They are deep up your anus and and giving you shitlib diarrhea of the mouth . Tell us more about how those with wrong think should be punished.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lock them in the room with the OU hoop and football teams and see how many are brave enough to sing the song then.
Click to expand...

Yea. Violence against people who say things in private. Totally rational, just as protesting against mean words in private is


----------



## Asclepias

Shotgun_Sammy said:


> In fact they will probably be celebrities for it. Sure, they won't hold parades for them but, you can bet your asses they will be praised for it.  I might even speculate a guess that their college bills will be picked up by some private donors.   Stupid kids in fantasy land.... If you think this hurts them you are gravely mistaken.


We'll take our chances. Sorry but that wont stop us from punishing idiots for being racist if at all possible and legal.


----------



## Michelle420

Steinlight said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> no seriously. What brought you & the other guy here? You know there are sites that cater to your people's fears.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I didn't realize this website was a hugbox for your precious wittle feelings about mean words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or for those who get their panties in a wad because some racists get kicked out of school
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your panties aren't just in a wad. They are deep up your anus and and giving you shitlib diarrhea of the mouth . Tell us more about how those with wrong think should be punished.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lock them in the room with the OU hoop and football teams and see how many are brave enough to sing the song then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea. Violence against people who say things in private. Totally rational, just as protesting against mean words in private is
Click to expand...


In uniform their code of conduct and misrepresentation of the organized club violates the clubs values and the schools agreed on constitution in regards to conduct of organized clubs.


----------



## Asclepias

Steinlight said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> no seriously. What brought you & the other guy here? You know there are sites that cater to your people's fears.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I didn't realize this website was a hugbox for your precious wittle feelings about mean words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or for those who get their panties in a wad because some racists get kicked out of school
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your panties aren't just in a wad. They are deep up your anus and and giving you shitlib diarrhea of the mouth . Tell us more about how those with wrong think should be punished.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lock them in the room with the OU hoop and football teams and see how many are brave enough to sing the song then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea. Violence against people who say things in private. Totally rational, just as protesting against mean words in private is
Click to expand...

What violence? I just want to see how brave they are. Most likely they are little scary white boys like you.


----------



## Steinlight

Asclepias said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US is getting gayer by the minute, in Oklahoma no less. I thought that state was supposed to be "right wing"?
> 
> People says nagger and people launch into organized protest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All 77 counties voted against Obama, not once, but twice. I don't know how you can get any more right wing than that.
> 
> You can act like an asshole all you want, especially while you're sitting comfortably at home, behind your keyboard. However, you'd be too much of a chickenshit-coward to say any of these things out loud and in public.
> 
> You're a real internet trooper!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have said ****** and other politically incorrect things in public spaces, even at my university. Hopefully there is some retroactive mechanism for my expulsion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must not live where any Black people are close enough to knock your teeth down your throat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea my country is really missing out on the vibrancy of high crime rates and super sensitive feels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No wonder you feel safe saying those things. Otherwise you would be just another scary white boy saying ****** under his breath in his moms basement.
Click to expand...

Lol I like how you brag about acting like a 5 year old and hitting someone for mean words. Go sit at the principal's office until your mommy comes to pick you up


----------



## Steinlight

Asclepias said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like how you get into a fit over someone saying the nagger word.
> 
> 
> Mommy he said a mean word!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they did and they have a right to say it
> 
> The University also has a right to say they don't want organizations that enjoy dancing around and singing the word on their campus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have the right to free speech as long as you we don't hurt your precious feelings. Lol nice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even then you have the right. However if you live in the states we have a right to fuck with your livelihood, education, finances, and peace of mind for doing so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have the right, as long as you say what we like. Same thing in the old East Bloc as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad. So sad.
Click to expand...

Chill out 'comrade'


----------



## Asclepias

Steinlight said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> All 77 counties voted against Obama, not once, but twice. I don't know how you can get any more right wing than that.
> 
> You can act like an asshole all you want, especially while you're sitting comfortably at home, behind your keyboard. However, you'd be too much of a chickenshit-coward to say any of these things out loud and in public.
> 
> You're a real internet trooper!
> 
> 
> 
> I have said ****** and other politically incorrect things in public spaces, even at my university. Hopefully there is some retroactive mechanism for my expulsion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must not live where any Black people are close enough to knock your teeth down your throat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea my country is really missing out on the vibrancy of high crime rates and super sensitive feels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No wonder you feel safe saying those things. Otherwise you would be just another scary white boy saying ****** under his breath in his moms basement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol I like how you brag about acting like a 5 year old and hitting someone for mean words. Go sit at the principal's office until your mommy comes to pick you up
Click to expand...

I like how you brag about how brave you are and say ****** at school then we find out you arent really all that brave since you only say it surrounded by whites without a Black person within 100 miles. What a soft pussy you are.


----------



## Asclepias

Steinlight said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they did and they have a right to say it
> 
> The University also has a right to say they don't want organizations that enjoy dancing around and singing the word on their campus
> 
> 
> 
> We have the right to free speech as long as you we don't hurt your precious feelings. Lol nice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even then you have the right. However if you live in the states we have a right to fuck with your livelihood, education, finances, and peace of mind for doing so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have the right, as long as you say what we like. Same thing in the old East Bloc as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad. So sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chill out 'comrade'
Click to expand...

Chill out monkey boy.


----------



## Steinlight

drifter said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I didn't realize this website was a hugbox for your precious wittle feelings about mean words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or for those who get their panties in a wad because some racists get kicked out of school
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your panties aren't just in a wad. They are deep up your anus and and giving you shitlib diarrhea of the mouth . Tell us more about how those with wrong think should be punished.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lock them in the room with the OU hoop and football teams and see how many are brave enough to sing the song then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea. Violence against people who say things in private. Totally rational, just as protesting against mean words in private is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In uniform their code of conduct and misrepresentation of the organized club violates the clubs values and the schools agreed on constitution in regards to conduct of organized clubs.
Click to expand...




drifter said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I didn't realize this website was a hugbox for your precious wittle feelings about mean words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or for those who get their panties in a wad because some racists get kicked out of school
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your panties aren't just in a wad. They are deep up your anus and and giving you shitlib diarrhea of the mouth . Tell us more about how those with wrong think should be punished.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lock them in the room with the OU hoop and football teams and see how many are brave enough to sing the song then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea. Violence against people who say things in private. Totally rational, just as protesting against mean words in private is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In uniform their code of conduct and misrepresentation of the organized club violates the clubs values and the schools agreed on constitution in regards to conduct of organized clubs.
Click to expand...

Free speech, not a university value.


----------



## BluePhantom

drifter said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> News - Media Statements - Fraternity Leadership Closes Chapter at University of Oklahoma - Sigma Alpha Epsilon They misrepresented their Fraternity. So they should be kicked out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This type of racist behavior will not be tolerated and is not consistent with the values and morals of our fraternity. We have more than 15,000 collegiate members across the nation, and this incident should not reflect on other brothers because this type of hateful action is not what Sigma Alpha Epsilon stands for. This is absolutely not who we are. Sigma Alpha Epsilon is not a racist, sexist or bigoted fraternity. Not only have we provided education and training on these and other issues, we are working to make sure that discussions and awareness on these and other topics is at the forefront of our membership experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They violated the University's Constitution in regards to student organizations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An electronic copy of your constitution must be provided to the Student Life Office in the fall of every third year, according to the schedule determined by the UOSA General Counsel, and every time the constitution is amended. The constitution must be approved by the UOSA General Counsel’s Office in order for your organization to achieve Registered Student Organization Status and the accompanying benefits. Specifically, every constitution must contain the following: 1. Proper name (“OU” and “University of Oklahoma” are trademarks of the University of Oklahoma and generally may not be used by student organizations. “Sooner” and “Sooners” are also trademarks of the University of Oklahoma, but may be used by student organizations upon completion of a non-commercial license form, available at the Office of Student Life) 2. Statement of purpose clause 3. Membership clause limiting full membership to OU students 4. *Non-discrimination clause *5. Full-time OU faculty or staff advisor 6. A preemption clause if the organization is part of a parent organization 7. Statement that the organization is subject to Local, State, and Federal Laws
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> http://www.ou.edu/content/studentlife/get_involved/student_organizations/register/jcr:content/contentpar/download/file.res/Model Constitution 2012.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps, but the United States Constitution trumps the University's Constitution. Would the KKK or Black Panthers be forced off campus if they chose to demonstrate?  I really don't know if they would or not.  They used to be able to, but things may have changed now.  My guess is that if University property is defined as public property they would be allowed to according to the first amendment.  This wasn't even on university property (I am assuming at least) so I don't see how this is any different.
> 
> And allow me to clarify...I am not defending the actions of these assholes.  I am looking at it from a purely constitutional perspective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Fraternity also spoke out against these members as they are misrepresenting and the sentiments spoke do not convey the values of the Fraternity.
> 
> There is code of conduct, misrepresenting a fraternity and they said the fraternity was into lynching and discriminating on who is allowed into their club.
Click to expand...


But the fraternity is a private organization.  They have the right to pull their charter for almost any reason at all.  You make a good point about signing an agreement of conduct, but I am not sure one can legally sign away their constitutional rights.  I mean they can, but I am not sure a court would find it legally binding.  We will find out, I guess if it goes to court.


----------



## Steinlight

Asclepias said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I didn't realize this website was a hugbox for your precious wittle feelings about mean words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or for those who get their panties in a wad because some racists get kicked out of school
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your panties aren't just in a wad. They are deep up your anus and and giving you shitlib diarrhea of the mouth . Tell us more about how those with wrong think should be punished.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lock them in the room with the OU hoop and football teams and see how many are brave enough to sing the song then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea. Violence against people who say things in private. Totally rational, just as protesting against mean words in private is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What violence? I just want to see how brave they are. Most likely they are little scary white boys like you.
Click to expand...

Gang assaulting someone for saying mean words. How brave that would be of them


----------



## Asclepias

Steinlight said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or for those who get their panties in a wad because some racists get kicked out of school
> 
> 
> 
> Your panties aren't just in a wad. They are deep up your anus and and giving you shitlib diarrhea of the mouth . Tell us more about how those with wrong think should be punished.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lock them in the room with the OU hoop and football teams and see how many are brave enough to sing the song then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea. Violence against people who say things in private. Totally rational, just as protesting against mean words in private is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What violence? I just want to see how brave they are. Most likely they are little scary white boys like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gang assaulting someone for saying mean words. How brave that would be of them
Click to expand...

Saying mean words is not gang assaulting. I bet they wouldnt sing their song though would they?


----------



## Steinlight

Government guarantees you free speech
 Unless you say something they dont like at a government school,  you are expelled.   no double think there at all.


----------



## rightwinger

Steinlight said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love it when bad shit happens to stupid people
> 
> Dumb asses are singing one of their favorite songs while someone is taking video right in front of them
> 
> Then they whine as the whole University turns against their frat
> 
> 
> 
> I like how you get into a fit over someone saying the nagger word.
> 
> 
> Mommy he said a mean word!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes they did and they have a right to say it
> 
> The University also has a right to say they don't want organizations that enjoy dancing around and singing the word on their campus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have the right to free speech as long as you we don't hurt your precious feelings. Lol nice.
Click to expand...

 
You can say what ever you want......you can also face the consequences of what you say

That  is free speech


----------



## Asclepias

Steinlight said:


> Government guarantees you free speech
> Unless you say something they dont like at a government school,  you are expelled.   no double think there at all.


What does that have to do with the consequences of that free speech? Youre an idiot in another country trying to interpret what goes on over here.


----------



## Steinlight

Asclepias said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your panties aren't just in a wad. They are deep up your anus and and giving you shitlib diarrhea of the mouth . Tell us more about how those with wrong think should be punished.
> 
> 
> 
> Lock them in the room with the OU hoop and football teams and see how many are brave enough to sing the song then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea. Violence against people who say things in private. Totally rational, just as protesting against mean words in private is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What violence? I just want to see how brave they are. Most likely they are little scary white boys like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gang assaulting someone for saying mean words. How brave that would be of them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Saying mean words is not gang assaulting. I bet they wouldnt sing their song though would they?
Click to expand...

Of course it isnt. You want to punish someone for mean words yet support gang assault against them for saying it. Totally rational there


----------



## rightwinger

Steinlight said:


> Government guarantees you free speech
> Unless you say something they dont like at a government school,  you are expelled.   no double think there at all.


 
The government can't pass a law or prosecute you for your speech

You can get expelled from a government school for what you say just the same as a private school


----------



## Steinlight

rightwinger said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love it when bad shit happens to stupid people
> 
> Dumb asses are singing one of their favorite songs while someone is taking video right in front of them
> 
> Then they whine as the whole University turns against their frat
> 
> 
> 
> I like how you get into a fit over someone saying the nagger word.
> 
> 
> Mommy he said a mean word!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes they did and they have a right to say it
> 
> The University also has a right to say they don't want organizations that enjoy dancing around and singing the word on their campus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have the right to free speech as long as you we don't hurt your precious feelings. Lol nice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can say what ever you want......you can also face the consequences of what you say
> 
> That  is free speech
Click to expand...

Example 9999 of shitlib cognitive dissonance.


----------



## manifold

The Rabbi said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am arguing for government to fuck off and let people live their lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> You said the students should be legally protected from getting expelled. Who the fuck did you have in mind that would provide that protection if not the government?
> 
> Derrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrp!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who was going to do the expelling?  You really are very very dense, arent you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So state schools shouldn't be allowed to expel anyone once they're admitted, is that what you believe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO, you idiot.  Are you planning on arguing by misrpresenting what I wrote? If so go fuck yourself.
Click to expand...


If I misrepresented anything you wrote, it's only because you repeatedly contradict yourself.

On one hand you say you want the government to keep their noses out of it, and on the other hand you say these students should be legally protected from getting expelled.

Perhaps you should make up your mind.


----------



## Asclepias

Steinlight said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lock them in the room with the OU hoop and football teams and see how many are brave enough to sing the song then.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea. Violence against people who say things in private. Totally rational, just as protesting against mean words in private is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What violence? I just want to see how brave they are. Most likely they are little scary white boys like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gang assaulting someone for saying mean words. How brave that would be of them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Saying mean words is not gang assaulting. I bet they wouldnt sing their song though would they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it isnt. You want to punish someone for mean words yet support gang assault against them for saying it. Totally rational there
Click to expand...

I only support people standing up for what they believe. To test that I think they should sing their song locked in a room with the OU football and hoop team. For example If I met you face to face I would say much worse to you than I say on this board and dare you to say anything back. You on the other hand wouldnt say anything.


----------



## Steinlight

Asclepias said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Government guarantees you free speech
> Unless you say something they dont like at a government school,  you are expelled.   no double think there at all.
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with the consequences of that free speech? Youre an idiot in another country trying to interpret what goes on over here.
Click to expand...

I am sorry I must have missed the clause in the first amendment that protects your precious feelings


----------



## Michelle420

Steinlight said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or for those who get their panties in a wad because some racists get kicked out of school
> 
> 
> 
> Your panties aren't just in a wad. They are deep up your anus and and giving you shitlib diarrhea of the mouth . Tell us more about how those with wrong think should be punished.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lock them in the room with the OU hoop and football teams and see how many are brave enough to sing the song then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea. Violence against people who say things in private. Totally rational, just as protesting against mean words in private is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In uniform their code of conduct and misrepresentation of the organized club violates the clubs values and the schools agreed on constitution in regards to conduct of organized clubs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or for those who get their panties in a wad because some racists get kicked out of school
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your panties aren't just in a wad. They are deep up your anus and and giving you shitlib diarrhea of the mouth . Tell us more about how those with wrong think should be punished.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lock them in the room with the OU hoop and football teams and see how many are brave enough to sing the song then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea. Violence against people who say things in private. Totally rational, just as protesting against mean words in private is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In uniform their code of conduct and misrepresentation of the organized club violates the clubs values and the schools agreed on constitution in regards to conduct of organized clubs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Free speech, not a university value.
Click to expand...


I already posted the University constitution rules form that organizations and students have to agree to.

The fraternity denounced those members, they spoke ideals that are not representative of their fraternity.

Maybe they should just be home schooled


----------



## Shotgun_Sammy

Lol.    To funny


----------



## manifold

The Rabbi said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting sent off campus = Prison = Gulag
> 
> Welcome to the inner mind of The Rabbi
> 
> 
> 
> First they get expelled. Then they get sent to prison for it.
> Donald Sterling had his property confiscated from him for similar.  It's only a matter of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sterling got $4Billion for an asset not worth more than $1Billion according to any reasonable DCF valuation.
> 
> Yeah, that's confiscation alright.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irrelevant how much he got. He was forced to sell his property against his will. That is confiscation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong again.
> 
> He could have chosen not to sell the team and nobody could have legally forced him to sell it. The NBA could however, kick him out of the league... which they had every legal right to do.
> 
> Facts matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO, he was forced to sell it. That is clear.
> Dunce.
Click to expand...


Wrong.

He was not forced to do anything against his will.

In the end, the almighty dollar won out over his alleged principles.

Shocker!


----------



## The Rabbi

manifold said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am arguing for government to fuck off and let people live their lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> You said the students should be legally protected from getting expelled. Who the fuck did you have in mind that would provide that protection if not the government?
> 
> Derrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrp!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who was going to do the expelling?  You really are very very dense, arent you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So state schools shouldn't be allowed to expel anyone once they're admitted, is that what you believe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO, you idiot.  Are you planning on arguing by misrpresenting what I wrote? If so go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I misrepresented anything you wrote, it's only because you repeatedly contradict yourself.
> 
> On one hand you say you want the government to keep their noses out of it, and on the other hand you say these students should be legally protected from getting expelled.
> 
> Perhaps you should make up your mind.
Click to expand...

Maybe you're not verybright.  Actually I know that.  Protecting someone from gov't action is not asking for gov't action. Perhaps you should take a course in logic.  Or reading.  Or soemthing.
Remind me why these kids should be expelled for a private video on a private bus on the way to a private event.


----------



## Steinlight

rightwinger said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Government guarantees you free speech
> Unless you say something they dont like at a government school,  you are expelled.   no double think there at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The government can't pass a law or prosecute you for your speech
> 
> You can get expelled from a government school for what you say just the same as a private school
Click to expand...

So the first amendment only applies in public settings when you say things the government likes. Got it.


----------



## manifold

BluePhantom said:


> That is not what he said.  A couple students have been expelled now.  Personally, I think those students may have a legal claim against OU for it as it is a public institution.  We'll see what happens but I would not be at all surprised to see this end up in court.



On what grounds would the students have any legal claim whatsoever?


----------



## manifold

The Rabbi said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> You said the students should be legally protected from getting expelled. Who the fuck did you have in mind that would provide that protection if not the government?
> 
> Derrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrp!
> 
> 
> 
> Who was going to do the expelling?  You really are very very dense, arent you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So state schools shouldn't be allowed to expel anyone once they're admitted, is that what you believe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO, you idiot.  Are you planning on arguing by misrpresenting what I wrote? If so go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I misrepresented anything you wrote, it's only because you repeatedly contradict yourself.
> 
> On one hand you say you want the government to keep their noses out of it, and on the other hand you say these students should be legally protected from getting expelled.
> 
> Perhaps you should make up your mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you're not verybright.  Actually I know that.  Protecting someone from gov't action is not asking for gov't action. Perhaps you should take a course in logic.  Or reading.  Or soemthing.
> Remind me why these kids should be expelled for a private video on a private bus on the way to a private event.
Click to expand...


I'm not convinced they should be expelled.

I'm merely saying it's well within the universities rights to do so.

Because unlike you, my love of freedom is not couched in biased political ideology.


----------



## Asclepias

Steinlight said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Government guarantees you free speech
> Unless you say something they dont like at a government school,  you are expelled.   no double think there at all.
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with the consequences of that free speech? Youre an idiot in another country trying to interpret what goes on over here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am sorry I must have missed the clause in the first amendment that protects your precious feelings
Click to expand...

The first amendment has nothing to do with consequences of free speech. It just lets you know you have the right to face the consequences.


----------



## Desperado

So when is Rev Wright's United Church of Christ going to be shut down for the same reason?
or when will Asclepias be banned for his overt racism?  Just a joke till the law is applied equally for all


----------



## Asclepias

The Rabbi said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> You said the students should be legally protected from getting expelled. Who the fuck did you have in mind that would provide that protection if not the government?
> 
> Derrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrp!
> 
> 
> 
> Who was going to do the expelling?  You really are very very dense, arent you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So state schools shouldn't be allowed to expel anyone once they're admitted, is that what you believe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO, you idiot.  Are you planning on arguing by misrpresenting what I wrote? If so go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I misrepresented anything you wrote, it's only because you repeatedly contradict yourself.
> 
> On one hand you say you want the government to keep their noses out of it, and on the other hand you say these students should be legally protected from getting expelled.
> 
> Perhaps you should make up your mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you're not verybright.  Actually I know that.  Protecting someone from gov't action is not asking for gov't action. Perhaps you should take a course in logic.  Or reading.  Or soemthing.
> Remind me why these kids should be expelled for a private video on a private bus on the way to a private event.
Click to expand...

They broke the rules?


----------



## The Rabbi

manifold said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who was going to do the expelling?  You really are very very dense, arent you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So state schools shouldn't be allowed to expel anyone once they're admitted, is that what you believe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO, you idiot.  Are you planning on arguing by misrpresenting what I wrote? If so go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I misrepresented anything you wrote, it's only because you repeatedly contradict yourself.
> 
> On one hand you say you want the government to keep their noses out of it, and on the other hand you say these students should be legally protected from getting expelled.
> 
> Perhaps you should make up your mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you're not verybright.  Actually I know that.  Protecting someone from gov't action is not asking for gov't action. Perhaps you should take a course in logic.  Or reading.  Or soemthing.
> Remind me why these kids should be expelled for a private video on a private bus on the way to a private event.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not convinced they should be expelled.
> 
> I'm merely saying it's well within the universities rights to do so.
> 
> Because unlike you, my love of freedom is not couched in biased political ideology.
Click to expand...

Why is it in the university's right to do so?


----------



## Asclepias

Desperado said:


> So when is Rev Wright's United Church of Christ going to be shut down for the same reason?
> or when will Asclepias be banned for his overt racism?  Just a joke till the law is applied equally for all


I was unaware Rev Wright attended OU?


----------



## Steinlight

Asclepias said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea. Violence against people who say things in private. Totally rational, just as protesting against mean words in private is
> 
> 
> 
> What violence? I just want to see how brave they are. Most likely they are little scary white boys like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gang assaulting someone for saying mean words. How brave that would be of them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Saying mean words is not gang assaulting. I bet they wouldnt sing their song though would they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it isnt. You want to punish someone for mean words yet support gang assault against them for saying it. Totally rational there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I only support people standing up for what they believe. To test that I think they should sing their song locked in a room with the OU football and hoop team. For example If I met you face to face I would say much worse to you than I say on this board and dare you to say anything back. You on the other hand wouldnt say anything.
Click to expand...

 You are a broken record. Too bad there isn't a affirmative action program for you to come up with an original post.


----------



## Asclepias

The Rabbi said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> So state schools shouldn't be allowed to expel anyone once they're admitted, is that what you believe?
> 
> 
> 
> NO, you idiot.  Are you planning on arguing by misrpresenting what I wrote? If so go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I misrepresented anything you wrote, it's only because you repeatedly contradict yourself.
> 
> On one hand you say you want the government to keep their noses out of it, and on the other hand you say these students should be legally protected from getting expelled.
> 
> Perhaps you should make up your mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you're not verybright.  Actually I know that.  Protecting someone from gov't action is not asking for gov't action. Perhaps you should take a course in logic.  Or reading.  Or soemthing.
> Remind me why these kids should be expelled for a private video on a private bus on the way to a private event.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not convinced they should be expelled.
> 
> I'm merely saying it's well within the universities rights to do so.
> 
> Because unlike you, my love of freedom is not couched in biased political ideology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it in the university's right to do so?
Click to expand...

They make the rules?


----------



## Asclepias

Steinlight said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> What violence? I just want to see how brave they are. Most likely they are little scary white boys like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gang assaulting someone for saying mean words. How brave that would be of them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Saying mean words is not gang assaulting. I bet they wouldnt sing their song though would they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it isnt. You want to punish someone for mean words yet support gang assault against them for saying it. Totally rational there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I only support people standing up for what they believe. To test that I think they should sing their song locked in a room with the OU football and hoop team. For example If I met you face to face I would say much worse to you than I say on this board and dare you to say anything back. You on the other hand wouldnt say anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a broken record. Too bad there isn't a affirmative action program for you to come up with an original post.
Click to expand...

You are a broken joke. Too bad there isnt a affirmative action program for you to get some better material.


----------



## Asclepias

The Rabbi said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> You said the students should be legally protected from getting expelled. Who the fuck did you have in mind that would provide that protection if not the government?
> 
> Derrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrp!
> 
> 
> 
> Who was going to do the expelling?  You really are very very dense, arent you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So state schools shouldn't be allowed to expel anyone once they're admitted, is that what you believe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO, you idiot.  Are you planning on arguing by misrpresenting what I wrote? If so go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I misrepresented anything you wrote, it's only because you repeatedly contradict yourself.
> 
> On one hand you say you want the government to keep their noses out of it, and on the other hand you say these students should be legally protected from getting expelled.
> 
> Perhaps you should make up your mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you're not verybright.  Actually I know that.  Protecting someone from gov't action is not asking for gov't action. Perhaps you should take a course in logic.  Or reading.  Or soemthing.
> Remind me why these kids should be expelled for a private video on a private bus on the way to a private event.
Click to expand...

I thought the legal system was part of the government?


----------



## Steinlight

Asclepias said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Government guarantees you free speech
> Unless you say something they dont like at a government school,  you are expelled.   no double think there at all.
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with the consequences of that free speech? Youre an idiot in another country trying to interpret what goes on over here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am sorry I must have missed the clause in the first amendment that protects your precious feelings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The first amendment has nothing to do with consequences of free speech. It just lets you know you have the right to face the consequences.
Click to expand...

Must have missed the consequences from the government clause. Kind of like how Patrick Henry said. Give me liberty,unless the government doesn't approve and wants to selectively prosecute, or give me death.


----------



## Michelle420

The Rabbi said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> So state schools shouldn't be allowed to expel anyone once they're admitted, is that what you believe?
> 
> 
> 
> NO, you idiot.  Are you planning on arguing by misrpresenting what I wrote? If so go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I misrepresented anything you wrote, it's only because you repeatedly contradict yourself.
> 
> On one hand you say you want the government to keep their noses out of it, and on the other hand you say these students should be legally protected from getting expelled.
> 
> Perhaps you should make up your mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you're not verybright.  Actually I know that.  Protecting someone from gov't action is not asking for gov't action. Perhaps you should take a course in logic.  Or reading.  Or soemthing.
> Remind me why these kids should be expelled for a private video on a private bus on the way to a private event.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not convinced they should be expelled.
> 
> I'm merely saying it's well within the universities rights to do so.
> 
> Because unlike you, my love of freedom is not couched in biased political ideology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it in the university's right to do so?
Click to expand...




> The University of Oklahoma boasts over 420 registered student organizations that cover a wide variety of interests from academic initiatives to recreational sports, religious groups, honor societies, hobbies, cultural clubs, and more.
> 
> All student organizations at the University of Oklahoma are required to register with the Student Government Association (SGA) in order to become or remain eligible for the SGA primary funding process. New organizations may register at any time during the academic year if funding is not of consideration.
> 
> Registered organizations receive benefits from the University of Oklahoma including free or discounted reservations of University facilities, the ability to publicize on campus, an assigned mailbox in the Conoco Wing of the Union, sponsorship opportunities from University departments, a University Web site and e-mail address, and more.



Register a Student Organization



> Membership in, association with, and benefits emanating from the Organization and its related activities shall be based upon such considerations as performance, educational achievement, and other criteria related to the goals of the organization and purposes of the activities. Judgments in this regard based solely on an individual’s race, color, religion, national origin, age, gender, sexual orientation, disability, veteran status, marital status, or political belief are not judgments based on such considerations. Further, the purpose of the organization must be consistent with public policy as established by prevailing University Community standards.



http://www.ou.edu/content/studentli...download/file.res/Model Constitution 2012.pdf


----------



## The Rabbi

Asclepias said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> NO, you idiot.  Are you planning on arguing by misrpresenting what I wrote? If so go fuck yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I misrepresented anything you wrote, it's only because you repeatedly contradict yourself.
> 
> On one hand you say you want the government to keep their noses out of it, and on the other hand you say these students should be legally protected from getting expelled.
> 
> Perhaps you should make up your mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you're not verybright.  Actually I know that.  Protecting someone from gov't action is not asking for gov't action. Perhaps you should take a course in logic.  Or reading.  Or soemthing.
> Remind me why these kids should be expelled for a private video on a private bus on the way to a private event.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not convinced they should be expelled.
> 
> I'm merely saying it's well within the universities rights to do so.
> 
> Because unlike you, my love of freedom is not couched in biased political ideology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it in the university's right to do so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They make the rules?
Click to expand...

So the university has carte blanche to expel students for anything whatsoever? I dont think so.


----------



## Asclepias

Steinlight said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Government guarantees you free speech
> Unless you say something they dont like at a government school,  you are expelled.   no double think there at all.
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with the consequences of that free speech? Youre an idiot in another country trying to interpret what goes on over here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am sorry I must have missed the clause in the first amendment that protects your precious feelings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The first amendment has nothing to do with consequences of free speech. It just lets you know you have the right to face the consequences.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Must have missed the consequences from the government clause. Kind of like how Patrick Henry said. Give me liberty,unless the government doesn't approve and wants to selectively prosecute, or give me death.
Click to expand...

You miss a lot of things. Dangers of not being educated.


----------



## manifold

Desperado said:


> So when is Rev Wright's United Church of Christ going to be shut down for the same reason?
> or when will Asclepias be banned for his overt racism?  Just a joke till the law is applied equally for all



Except that this case has zero to do with the application of any laws.

Otherwise, nice try corky.


----------



## Asclepias

The Rabbi said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I misrepresented anything you wrote, it's only because you repeatedly contradict yourself.
> 
> On one hand you say you want the government to keep their noses out of it, and on the other hand you say these students should be legally protected from getting expelled.
> 
> Perhaps you should make up your mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you're not verybright.  Actually I know that.  Protecting someone from gov't action is not asking for gov't action. Perhaps you should take a course in logic.  Or reading.  Or soemthing.
> Remind me why these kids should be expelled for a private video on a private bus on the way to a private event.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not convinced they should be expelled.
> 
> I'm merely saying it's well within the universities rights to do so.
> 
> Because unlike you, my love of freedom is not couched in biased political ideology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it in the university's right to do so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They make the rules?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the university has carte blanche to expel students for anything whatsoever? I dont think so.
Click to expand...

Thats what rules are for. I know you dont think but thats what we are trying to correct for you.


----------



## The Rabbi

drifter said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> NO, you idiot.  Are you planning on arguing by misrpresenting what I wrote? If so go fuck yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I misrepresented anything you wrote, it's only because you repeatedly contradict yourself.
> 
> On one hand you say you want the government to keep their noses out of it, and on the other hand you say these students should be legally protected from getting expelled.
> 
> Perhaps you should make up your mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you're not verybright.  Actually I know that.  Protecting someone from gov't action is not asking for gov't action. Perhaps you should take a course in logic.  Or reading.  Or soemthing.
> Remind me why these kids should be expelled for a private video on a private bus on the way to a private event.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not convinced they should be expelled.
> 
> I'm merely saying it's well within the universities rights to do so.
> 
> Because unlike you, my love of freedom is not couched in biased political ideology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it in the university's right to do so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The University of Oklahoma boasts over 420 registered student organizations that cover a wide variety of interests from academic initiatives to recreational sports, religious groups, honor societies, hobbies, cultural clubs, and more.
> 
> All student organizations at the University of Oklahoma are required to register with the Student Government Association (SGA) in order to become or remain eligible for the SGA primary funding process. New organizations may register at any time during the academic year if funding is not of consideration.
> 
> Registered organizations receive benefits from the University of Oklahoma including free or discounted reservations of University facilities, the ability to publicize on campus, an assigned mailbox in the Conoco Wing of the Union, sponsorship opportunities from University departments, a University Web site and e-mail address, and more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Register a Student Organization
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Membership in, association with, and benefits emanating from the Organization and its related activities shall be based upon such considerations as performance, educational achievement, and other criteria related to the goals of the organization and purposes of the activities. Judgments in this regard based solely on an individual’s race, color, religion, national origin, age, gender, sexual orientation, disability, veteran status, marital status, or political belief are not judgments based on such considerations. Further, the purpose of the organization must be consistent with public policy as established by prevailing University Community standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> http://www.ou.edu/content/studentlife/get_involved/student_organizations/register/jcr:content/contentpar/download/file.res/Model Constitution 2012.pdf
Click to expand...

I dont believe that covers frats.


----------



## Steinlight

Asclepias said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gang assaulting someone for saying mean words. How brave that would be of them
> 
> 
> 
> Saying mean words is not gang assaulting. I bet they wouldnt sing their song though would they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it isnt. You want to punish someone for mean words yet support gang assault against them for saying it. Totally rational there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I only support people standing up for what they believe. To test that I think they should sing their song locked in a room with the OU football and hoop team. For example If I met you face to face I would say much worse to you than I say on this board and dare you to say anything back. You on the other hand wouldnt say anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a broken record. Too bad there isn't a affirmative action program for you to come up with an original post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a broken joke. Too bad there isnt a affirmative action program for you to get some better material.
Click to expand...

 that you made that shit post seriously.


----------



## Asclepias

Steinlight said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saying mean words is not gang assaulting. I bet they wouldnt sing their song though would they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it isnt. You want to punish someone for mean words yet support gang assault against them for saying it. Totally rational there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I only support people standing up for what they believe. To test that I think they should sing their song locked in a room with the OU football and hoop team. For example If I met you face to face I would say much worse to you than I say on this board and dare you to say anything back. You on the other hand wouldnt say anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a broken record. Too bad there isn't a affirmative action program for you to come up with an original post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a broken joke. Too bad there isnt a affirmative action program for you to get some better material.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that you made that shit post seriously.
Click to expand...

Speak english boy. This forum is from the US.


----------



## The Rabbi

Asclepias said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you're not verybright.  Actually I know that.  Protecting someone from gov't action is not asking for gov't action. Perhaps you should take a course in logic.  Or reading.  Or soemthing.
> Remind me why these kids should be expelled for a private video on a private bus on the way to a private event.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not convinced they should be expelled.
> 
> I'm merely saying it's well within the universities rights to do so.
> 
> Because unlike you, my love of freedom is not couched in biased political ideology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it in the university's right to do so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They make the rules?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the university has carte blanche to expel students for anything whatsoever? I dont think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats what rules are for. I know you dont think but thats what we are trying to correct for you.
Click to expand...

The rules say the university can trample on students' rights to free speech?  I dont think so.
How about if the university tried to expel a student group for hosting a conference on Afrocentrism?  WOuld that be OK?


----------



## manifold

The Rabbi said:


> Why is it in the university's right to do so?



Last time I checked, universities get to decide who they let attend and who they don't.


----------



## Godboy

Asclepias said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thing that makes this so bad is that this is a national fraternity & one of the largest. General Holder needs to tamp this out
> 
> 
> 
> I never understood why Black people pledged to Greek organizations. No one has ever been able to give me an answer without getting upset.
Click to expand...

Your desire for segregation is duly noted, but we the people dont like your racist vision for the US, therefore you will just have to deal with it.


----------



## Asclepias

The Rabbi said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not convinced they should be expelled.
> 
> I'm merely saying it's well within the universities rights to do so.
> 
> Because unlike you, my love of freedom is not couched in biased political ideology.
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it in the university's right to do so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They make the rules?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the university has carte blanche to expel students for anything whatsoever? I dont think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats what rules are for. I know you dont think but thats what we are trying to correct for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The rules say the university can trample on students' rights to free speech?  I dont think so.
> How about if the university tried to expel a student group for hosting a conference on Afrocentrism?  WOuld that be OK?
Click to expand...

Who said anything about trampling?

Why would they expel a student group hosting a conference on Afrocentrism?

Afrocentric - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary

*Definition of AFROCENTRIC*
1
*:* centered on or derived from Africa or the Africans
2
*:* emphasizing or promoting emphasis on African culture and the contributions of Africans to the development of Western civilization


----------



## Steinlight

Asclepias said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Government guarantees you free speech
> Unless you say something they dont like at a government school,  you are expelled.   no double think there at all.
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with the consequences of that free speech? Youre an idiot in another country trying to interpret what goes on over here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am sorry I must have missed the clause in the first amendment that protects your precious feelings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The first amendment has nothing to do with consequences of free speech. It just lets you know you have the right to face the consequences.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Must have missed the consequences from the government clause. Kind of like how Patrick Henry said. Give me liberty,unless the government doesn't approve and wants to selectively prosecute, or give me death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You miss a lot of things. Dangers of not being educated.
Click to expand...

 tell us more about this clause that protects your precious feels.


----------



## Michelle420

The Rabbi said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I misrepresented anything you wrote, it's only because you repeatedly contradict yourself.
> 
> On one hand you say you want the government to keep their noses out of it, and on the other hand you say these students should be legally protected from getting expelled.
> 
> Perhaps you should make up your mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you're not verybright.  Actually I know that.  Protecting someone from gov't action is not asking for gov't action. Perhaps you should take a course in logic.  Or reading.  Or soemthing.
> Remind me why these kids should be expelled for a private video on a private bus on the way to a private event.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not convinced they should be expelled.
> 
> I'm merely saying it's well within the universities rights to do so.
> 
> Because unlike you, my love of freedom is not couched in biased political ideology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it in the university's right to do so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The University of Oklahoma boasts over 420 registered student organizations that cover a wide variety of interests from academic initiatives to recreational sports, religious groups, honor societies, hobbies, cultural clubs, and more.
> 
> All student organizations at the University of Oklahoma are required to register with the Student Government Association (SGA) in order to become or remain eligible for the SGA primary funding process. New organizations may register at any time during the academic year if funding is not of consideration.
> 
> Registered organizations receive benefits from the University of Oklahoma including free or discounted reservations of University facilities, the ability to publicize on campus, an assigned mailbox in the Conoco Wing of the Union, sponsorship opportunities from University departments, a University Web site and e-mail address, and more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Register a Student Organization
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Membership in, association with, and benefits emanating from the Organization and its related activities shall be based upon such considerations as performance, educational achievement, and other criteria related to the goals of the organization and purposes of the activities. Judgments in this regard based solely on an individual’s race, color, religion, national origin, age, gender, sexual orientation, disability, veteran status, marital status, or political belief are not judgments based on such considerations. Further, the purpose of the organization must be consistent with public policy as established by prevailing University Community standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> http://www.ou.edu/content/studentlife/get_involved/student_organizations/register/jcr:content/contentpar/download/file.res/Model Constitution 2012.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont believe that covers frats.
Click to expand...


The Frat publicly stated on their website the students ideals do not represent the frats values. Those students made specific claims about their frats membership and excluding people, then added ideology about lynching people.

The fraternity does not want to be represented that way, and it does break the University's constitution on organizations being discriminatary.

There is also a code of coduct those students have to agree to with that fraternity they are representing which they also broke.


----------



## manifold

The Rabbi said:


> So the university has carte blanche to expel students for anything whatsoever? I dont think so.



You "think" a lot of shit that is absurd.

What's one more for the pile.


----------



## Asclepias

Steinlight said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with the consequences of that free speech? Youre an idiot in another country trying to interpret what goes on over here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry I must have missed the clause in the first amendment that protects your precious feelings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The first amendment has nothing to do with consequences of free speech. It just lets you know you have the right to face the consequences.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Must have missed the consequences from the government clause. Kind of like how Patrick Henry said. Give me liberty,unless the government doesn't approve and wants to selectively prosecute, or give me death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You miss a lot of things. Dangers of not being educated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tell us more about this clause that protects your precious feels.
Click to expand...

Take your pick. The right to vote would be a good one to start at.


----------



## Steinlight

Asclepias said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it isnt. You want to punish someone for mean words yet support gang assault against them for saying it. Totally rational there
> 
> 
> 
> I only support people standing up for what they believe. To test that I think they should sing their song locked in a room with the OU football and hoop team. For example If I met you face to face I would say much worse to you than I say on this board and dare you to say anything back. You on the other hand wouldnt say anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a broken record. Too bad there isn't a affirmative action program for you to come up with an original post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a broken joke. Too bad there isnt a affirmative action program for you to get some better material.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that you made that shit post seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speak english boy. This forum is from the US.
Click to expand...

 at your incoherent nagger babbling.


----------



## Asclepias

Steinlight said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only support people standing up for what they believe. To test that I think they should sing their song locked in a room with the OU football and hoop team. For example If I met you face to face I would say much worse to you than I say on this board and dare you to say anything back. You on the other hand wouldnt say anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a broken record. Too bad there isn't a affirmative action program for you to come up with an original post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a broken joke. Too bad there isnt a affirmative action program for you to get some better material.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that you made that shit post seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speak english boy. This forum is from the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> at your incoherent nagger babbling.
Click to expand...

LOL at your cave chimp howls.


----------



## Desperado

manifold said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> So when is Rev Wright's United Church of Christ going to be shut down for the same reason?
> or when will Asclepias be banned for his overt racism?  Just a joke till the law is applied equally for all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except that this case has zero to do with the application of any laws.
> 
> Otherwise, nice try corky.
Click to expand...

Ok you want to argue semantics, laws, regulations whatever.........
Until they are applied equally they are still just a joke no matter what you call them.


----------



## Dot Com

theres been a recent migration of a handful of white power-types to the board recently. Sad development.


----------



## Asclepias

Desperado said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> So when is Rev Wright's United Church of Christ going to be shut down for the same reason?
> or when will Asclepias be banned for his overt racism?  Just a joke till the law is applied equally for all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except that this case has zero to do with the application of any laws.
> 
> Otherwise, nice try corky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok you want to argue semantics, laws, regulations whatever.........
> Until they are applied equally they are still just a joke no matter what you call them.
Click to expand...

The kids getting expelled are not laughing.


----------



## The Rabbi

manifold said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it in the university's right to do so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last time I checked, universities get to decide who they let attend and who they don't.
Click to expand...

I dont think so.  Let them try to bar black students and see what happens.


----------



## The Rabbi

drifter said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you're not verybright.  Actually I know that.  Protecting someone from gov't action is not asking for gov't action. Perhaps you should take a course in logic.  Or reading.  Or soemthing.
> Remind me why these kids should be expelled for a private video on a private bus on the way to a private event.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not convinced they should be expelled.
> 
> I'm merely saying it's well within the universities rights to do so.
> 
> Because unlike you, my love of freedom is not couched in biased political ideology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it in the university's right to do so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The University of Oklahoma boasts over 420 registered student organizations that cover a wide variety of interests from academic initiatives to recreational sports, religious groups, honor societies, hobbies, cultural clubs, and more.
> 
> All student organizations at the University of Oklahoma are required to register with the Student Government Association (SGA) in order to become or remain eligible for the SGA primary funding process. New organizations may register at any time during the academic year if funding is not of consideration.
> 
> Registered organizations receive benefits from the University of Oklahoma including free or discounted reservations of University facilities, the ability to publicize on campus, an assigned mailbox in the Conoco Wing of the Union, sponsorship opportunities from University departments, a University Web site and e-mail address, and more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Register a Student Organization
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Membership in, association with, and benefits emanating from the Organization and its related activities shall be based upon such considerations as performance, educational achievement, and other criteria related to the goals of the organization and purposes of the activities. Judgments in this regard based solely on an individual’s race, color, religion, national origin, age, gender, sexual orientation, disability, veteran status, marital status, or political belief are not judgments based on such considerations. Further, the purpose of the organization must be consistent with public policy as established by prevailing University Community standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> http://www.ou.edu/content/studentlife/get_involved/student_organizations/register/jcr:content/contentpar/download/file.res/Model Constitution 2012.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont believe that covers frats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Frat publicly stated on their website the students ideals do not represent the frats values. Those students made specific claims about their frats membership and excluding people, then added ideology about lynching people.
> 
> The fraternity does not want to be represented that way, and it does break the University's constitution on organizations being discriminatary.
> 
> There is also a code of coduct those students have to agree to with that fraternity they are representing which they also broke.
Click to expand...

The fraternity is a privte org. They can do what they want with members.


----------



## Asclepias

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thing that makes this so bad is that this is a national fraternity & one of the largest. General Holder needs to tamp this out
> 
> 
> 
> I never understood why Black people pledged to Greek organizations. No one has ever been able to give me an answer without getting upset.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your desire for segregation is duly noted, but we the people dont like your racist vision for the US, therefore you will just have to deal with it.
Click to expand...

I like white women. Why would I desire segregation?


----------



## Steinlight

Asclepias said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry I must have missed the clause in the first amendment that protects your precious feelings
> 
> 
> 
> The first amendment has nothing to do with consequences of free speech. It just lets you know you have the right to face the consequences.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Must have missed the consequences from the government clause. Kind of like how Patrick Henry said. Give me liberty,unless the government doesn't approve and wants to selectively prosecute, or give me death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You miss a lot of things. Dangers of not being educated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tell us more about this clause that protects your precious feels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take your pick. The right to vote would be a good one to start at.
Click to expand...

. Tell us how this right to vote protects your feelings from mean white people saying wrong words.


----------



## The Rabbi

manifold said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the university has carte blanche to expel students for anything whatsoever? I dont think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You "think" a lot of shit that is absurd.
> 
> What's one more for the pile.
Click to expand...

Your usual response when you can't respond intelligently.


----------



## Asclepias

The Rabbi said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not convinced they should be expelled.
> 
> I'm merely saying it's well within the universities rights to do so.
> 
> Because unlike you, my love of freedom is not couched in biased political ideology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it in the university's right to do so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The University of Oklahoma boasts over 420 registered student organizations that cover a wide variety of interests from academic initiatives to recreational sports, religious groups, honor societies, hobbies, cultural clubs, and more.
> 
> All student organizations at the University of Oklahoma are required to register with the Student Government Association (SGA) in order to become or remain eligible for the SGA primary funding process. New organizations may register at any time during the academic year if funding is not of consideration.
> 
> Registered organizations receive benefits from the University of Oklahoma including free or discounted reservations of University facilities, the ability to publicize on campus, an assigned mailbox in the Conoco Wing of the Union, sponsorship opportunities from University departments, a University Web site and e-mail address, and more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Register a Student Organization
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Membership in, association with, and benefits emanating from the Organization and its related activities shall be based upon such considerations as performance, educational achievement, and other criteria related to the goals of the organization and purposes of the activities. Judgments in this regard based solely on an individual’s race, color, religion, national origin, age, gender, sexual orientation, disability, veteran status, marital status, or political belief are not judgments based on such considerations. Further, the purpose of the organization must be consistent with public policy as established by prevailing University Community standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> http://www.ou.edu/content/studentlife/get_involved/student_organizations/register/jcr:content/contentpar/download/file.res/Model Constitution 2012.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont believe that covers frats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Frat publicly stated on their website the students ideals do not represent the frats values. Those students made specific claims about their frats membership and excluding people, then added ideology about lynching people.
> 
> The fraternity does not want to be represented that way, and it does break the University's constitution on organizations being discriminatary.
> 
> There is also a code of coduct those students have to agree to with that fraternity they are representing which they also broke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fraternity is a privte org. They can do what they want with members.
Click to expand...

Not according to OU or the fraternity itself.


----------



## Asclepias

Steinlight said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first amendment has nothing to do with consequences of free speech. It just lets you know you have the right to face the consequences.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must have missed the consequences from the government clause. Kind of like how Patrick Henry said. Give me liberty,unless the government doesn't approve and wants to selectively prosecute, or give me death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You miss a lot of things. Dangers of not being educated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tell us more about this clause that protects your precious feels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take your pick. The right to vote would be a good one to start at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Tell us how this right to vote protects your feelings from mean white people saying wrong words.
Click to expand...

White people can say mean things at the voting site if they are brave enough and we still get to vote.


----------



## Michelle420

The Rabbi said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not convinced they should be expelled.
> 
> I'm merely saying it's well within the universities rights to do so.
> 
> Because unlike you, my love of freedom is not couched in biased political ideology.
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it in the university's right to do so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They make the rules?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the university has carte blanche to expel students for anything whatsoever? I dont think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats what rules are for. I know you dont think but thats what we are trying to correct for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The rules say the university can trample on students' rights to free speech?  I dont think so.
> How about if the university tried to expel a student group for hosting a conference on Afrocentrism?  WOuld that be OK?
Click to expand...


The fraternity has rules the college has a student constitution, a student code of conduct and additionally rules and conduct for social clubs and organizations aligned with the University.

The students violated those agreed terms.

As far as expelling goes, I'd have to research it more and see the process of discipline is in regards to rule violations.

They did break their agreements, but is that something they can be expelled for? I am not sure.

Certainly, they can and should be out of the fraternity that they misrepresented.



> Offenses. Offenses cognizable by the Fraternity are 1) commission of a flagrant offense against the laws of the land or a college or university; 2) violation of the laws, by-laws and lawful orders of any regularly constituted body of the Fraternity, including these Fraternity Laws; 3) violation of the oath taken at the time of



The Fraternity has it's members sign this contract
.
http://www.saerecord.net/files/docs/FraternityLaws.pdf


----------



## BluePhantom

manifold said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is not what he said.  A couple students have been expelled now.  Personally, I think those students may have a legal claim against OU for it as it is a public institution.  We'll see what happens but I would not be at all surprised to see this end up in court.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On what grounds would the students have any legal claim whatsoever?
Click to expand...


Violation of their right to free speech.  I am not a constitutional scholar so I don't know, but it seems to me that an institution that is backed by the state is a public institution and therefore must respect the constitutional right to free speech.  Here are a couple articles by or citing those who agree.

No a public university may not expel students for racist speech UPDATED in light of the students expulsion - The Washington Post

The Oklahoma Frat Song Was Racist But Was Still Free Speech The Daily Caller


----------



## manifold

Desperado said:


> Ok you want to argue semantics, laws, regulations whatever.........
> Until they are applied equally they are still just a joke no matter what you call them.



What law/regulation/whatever is not being applied equally?


----------



## The Rabbi

drifter said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it in the university's right to do so?
> 
> 
> 
> They make the rules?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the university has carte blanche to expel students for anything whatsoever? I dont think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats what rules are for. I know you dont think but thats what we are trying to correct for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The rules say the university can trample on students' rights to free speech?  I dont think so.
> How about if the university tried to expel a student group for hosting a conference on Afrocentrism?  WOuld that be OK?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fraternity has rules the college has a student constitution, a student code of conduct and additionally rules and conduct for social clubs and organizations aligned with the University.
> 
> The students violated those agreed terms.
> 
> As far as expelling goes, I'd have to research it more and see the process of discipline is in regards to rule violations.
> 
> They did break their agreements, but is that something they can be expelled for? I am not sure.
> 
> Certainly, they can and should be out of the fraternity that they misrepresented.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Offenses. Offenses cognizable by the Fraternity are 1) commission of a flagrant offense against the laws of the land or a college or university; 2) violation of the laws, by-laws and lawful orders of any regularly constituted body of the Fraternity, including these Fraternity Laws; 3) violation of the oath taken at the time of
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Fraternity has it's members sign this contract
> .
> http://www.saerecord.net/files/docs/FraternityLaws.pdf
Click to expand...

What provision did the students violate?


----------



## Michelle420

The Rabbi said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not convinced they should be expelled.
> 
> I'm merely saying it's well within the universities rights to do so.
> 
> Because unlike you, my love of freedom is not couched in biased political ideology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it in the university's right to do so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The University of Oklahoma boasts over 420 registered student organizations that cover a wide variety of interests from academic initiatives to recreational sports, religious groups, honor societies, hobbies, cultural clubs, and more.
> 
> All student organizations at the University of Oklahoma are required to register with the Student Government Association (SGA) in order to become or remain eligible for the SGA primary funding process. New organizations may register at any time during the academic year if funding is not of consideration.
> 
> Registered organizations receive benefits from the University of Oklahoma including free or discounted reservations of University facilities, the ability to publicize on campus, an assigned mailbox in the Conoco Wing of the Union, sponsorship opportunities from University departments, a University Web site and e-mail address, and more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Register a Student Organization
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Membership in, association with, and benefits emanating from the Organization and its related activities shall be based upon such considerations as performance, educational achievement, and other criteria related to the goals of the organization and purposes of the activities. Judgments in this regard based solely on an individual’s race, color, religion, national origin, age, gender, sexual orientation, disability, veteran status, marital status, or political belief are not judgments based on such considerations. Further, the purpose of the organization must be consistent with public policy as established by prevailing University Community standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> http://www.ou.edu/content/studentlife/get_involved/student_organizations/register/jcr:content/contentpar/download/file.res/Model Constitution 2012.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont believe that covers frats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Frat publicly stated on their website the students ideals do not represent the frats values. Those students made specific claims about their frats membership and excluding people, then added ideology about lynching people.
> 
> The fraternity does not want to be represented that way, and it does break the University's constitution on organizations being discriminatary.
> 
> There is also a code of coduct those students have to agree to with that fraternity they are representing which they also broke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fraternity is a privte org. They can do what they want with members.
Click to expand...


They did, they kicked them out for misrepresenting them.

So those kids made false statements publicly about the fraternity they belonged to.


----------



## rightwinger

Steinlight said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Government guarantees you free speech
> Unless you say something they dont like at a government school,  you are expelled.   no double think there at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The government can't pass a law or prosecute you for your speech
> 
> You can get expelled from a government school for what you say just the same as a private school
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the first amendment only applies in public settings when you say things the government likes. Got it.
Click to expand...

 
The first amendment applies to government prosecution....it does not mean there can be no consequences for your speech


----------



## The Rabbi

manifold said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok you want to argue semantics, laws, regulations whatever.........
> Until they are applied equally they are still just a joke no matter what you call them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What law/regulation/whatever is not being applied equally?
Click to expand...

1A of the Constituioin


----------



## manifold

The Rabbi said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it in the university's right to do so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last time I checked, universities get to decide who they let attend and who they don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont think so.  Let them try to bar black students and see what happens.
Click to expand...


I have no doubt that many many black people are denied admission to various colleges and universities everyday.

You seem hellbent on trying to make some sort of academic point. And failing that miserably, the only point you're getting across is that you're at best a butthurt racist sympathizer and at worst a racist shitbag yourself.


----------



## BluePhantom

drifter said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it in the university's right to do so?
> 
> 
> 
> They make the rules?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the university has carte blanche to expel students for anything whatsoever? I dont think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats what rules are for. I know you dont think but thats what we are trying to correct for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The rules say the university can trample on students' rights to free speech?  I dont think so.
> How about if the university tried to expel a student group for hosting a conference on Afrocentrism?  WOuld that be OK?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fraternity has rules the college has a student constitution, a student code of conduct and additionally rules and conduct for social clubs and organizations aligned with the University.
> 
> The students violated those agreed terms.
> 
> As far as expelling goes, I'd have to research it more and see the process of discipline is in regards to rule violations.
> 
> They did break their agreements, but is that something they can be expelled for? I am not sure.
> 
> Certainly, they can and should be out of the fraternity that they misrepresented.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Offenses. Offenses cognizable by the Fraternity are 1) commission of a flagrant offense against the laws of the land or a college or university; 2) violation of the laws, by-laws and lawful orders of any regularly constituted body of the Fraternity, including these Fraternity Laws; 3) violation of the oath taken at the time of
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Fraternity has it's members sign this contract
> .
> http://www.saerecord.net/files/docs/FraternityLaws.pdf
Click to expand...



Again I am not sure a court would find a contract binding if it includes the removal of constitutional rights.  I have been in certain situations where another person and I had an agreement that we wished to put in writing and our lawyers said that the courts would not view it as a binding contract for similar reasons. It's a good point but I am not sure a court will recognize it.  We will see


----------



## Desperado

manifold said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok you want to argue semantics, laws, regulations whatever.........
> Until they are applied equally they are still just a joke no matter what you call them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What law/regulation/whatever is not being applied equally?
Click to expand...

You tell me.... a "church" preaches a racist message and it is ok
a fraternity sings a racist song and the world is on fire.  Seems that something is not being applied equally, maybe it is the media coverage.,


----------



## Asclepias

manifold said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it in the university's right to do so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last time I checked, universities get to decide who they let attend and who they don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont think so.  Let them try to bar black students and see what happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no doubt that many many black people are denied admission to various colleges and universities everyday.
> 
> You seem hellbent on trying to make some sort of academic point. And failing that miserably, the only point you're getting across is that you're at best a butthurt racist sympathizer and at worst a racist shitbag yourself.
Click to expand...

He will soon shift into deflection mode. In Rabbis mind he is undefeated in debates.


----------



## Asclepias

Desperado said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok you want to argue semantics, laws, regulations whatever.........
> Until they are applied equally they are still just a joke no matter what you call them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What law/regulation/whatever is not being applied equally?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You tell me.... a "church" preaches a racist message and it is ok
> a fraternity sings a racist song and the world is on fire.  Seems that something is not being applied equally, maybe it is the media coverage.,
Click to expand...

You tell me who is the church answering to?  You must be an idiot to think OU can shut down Rev Wrights church.


----------



## Michelle420

The Rabbi said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> They make the rules?
> 
> 
> 
> So the university has carte blanche to expel students for anything whatsoever? I dont think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats what rules are for. I know you dont think but thats what we are trying to correct for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The rules say the university can trample on students' rights to free speech?  I dont think so.
> How about if the university tried to expel a student group for hosting a conference on Afrocentrism?  WOuld that be OK?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fraternity has rules the college has a student constitution, a student code of conduct and additionally rules and conduct for social clubs and organizations aligned with the University.
> 
> The students violated those agreed terms.
> 
> As far as expelling goes, I'd have to research it more and see the process of discipline is in regards to rule violations.
> 
> They did break their agreements, but is that something they can be expelled for? I am not sure.
> 
> Certainly, they can and should be out of the fraternity that they misrepresented.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Offenses. Offenses cognizable by the Fraternity are 1) commission of a flagrant offense against the laws of the land or a college or university; 2) violation of the laws, by-laws and lawful orders of any regularly constituted body of the Fraternity, including these Fraternity Laws; 3) violation of the oath taken at the time of
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Fraternity has it's members sign this contract
> .
> http://www.saerecord.net/files/docs/FraternityLaws.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What provision did the students violate?
Click to expand...


Read ALL the links I posted and then ask.

They signed contracts agreeing not to discriminate and they publicly said their fraternity discriminates and violated their agreed on code of conduct in representing their fraternity, the fraternity agrees with the university not to discriminate, follow the links and see all documents that have to be signed.

 The video posted online shows several people on a bus participating in a chant that included a racial slur, referenced lynching and indicated black students would never be admitted to OU's chapter of Sigma Alpha Epsilon. The fraternity also said in a statement late Monday that the chant was not a part of fraternity tradition.

"We immediately needed to share that with the OU student body," said Hall, a junior. "For students to say they're going to lynch an entire group of people. ... It's disgusting."


----------



## The Rabbi

drifter said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it in the university's right to do so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The University of Oklahoma boasts over 420 registered student organizations that cover a wide variety of interests from academic initiatives to recreational sports, religious groups, honor societies, hobbies, cultural clubs, and more.
> 
> All student organizations at the University of Oklahoma are required to register with the Student Government Association (SGA) in order to become or remain eligible for the SGA primary funding process. New organizations may register at any time during the academic year if funding is not of consideration.
> 
> Registered organizations receive benefits from the University of Oklahoma including free or discounted reservations of University facilities, the ability to publicize on campus, an assigned mailbox in the Conoco Wing of the Union, sponsorship opportunities from University departments, a University Web site and e-mail address, and more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Register a Student Organization
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Membership in, association with, and benefits emanating from the Organization and its related activities shall be based upon such considerations as performance, educational achievement, and other criteria related to the goals of the organization and purposes of the activities. Judgments in this regard based solely on an individual’s race, color, religion, national origin, age, gender, sexual orientation, disability, veteran status, marital status, or political belief are not judgments based on such considerations. Further, the purpose of the organization must be consistent with public policy as established by prevailing University Community standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> http://www.ou.edu/content/studentlife/get_involved/student_organizations/register/jcr:content/contentpar/download/file.res/Model Constitution 2012.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont believe that covers frats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Frat publicly stated on their website the students ideals do not represent the frats values. Those students made specific claims about their frats membership and excluding people, then added ideology about lynching people.
> 
> The fraternity does not want to be represented that way, and it does break the University's constitution on organizations being discriminatary.
> 
> There is also a code of coduct those students have to agree to with that fraternity they are representing which they also broke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fraternity is a privte org. They can do what they want with members.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did, they kicked them out for misrepresenting them.
> 
> So those kids made false statements publicly about the fraternity they belonged to.
Click to expand...

No the kids made no false statements.  That's garbage.


----------



## The Rabbi

drifter said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the university has carte blanche to expel students for anything whatsoever? I dont think so.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what rules are for. I know you dont think but thats what we are trying to correct for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The rules say the university can trample on students' rights to free speech?  I dont think so.
> How about if the university tried to expel a student group for hosting a conference on Afrocentrism?  WOuld that be OK?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fraternity has rules the college has a student constitution, a student code of conduct and additionally rules and conduct for social clubs and organizations aligned with the University.
> 
> The students violated those agreed terms.
> 
> As far as expelling goes, I'd have to research it more and see the process of discipline is in regards to rule violations.
> 
> They did break their agreements, but is that something they can be expelled for? I am not sure.
> 
> Certainly, they can and should be out of the fraternity that they misrepresented.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Offenses. Offenses cognizable by the Fraternity are 1) commission of a flagrant offense against the laws of the land or a college or university; 2) violation of the laws, by-laws and lawful orders of any regularly constituted body of the Fraternity, including these Fraternity Laws; 3) violation of the oath taken at the time of
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Fraternity has it's members sign this contract
> .
> http://www.saerecord.net/files/docs/FraternityLaws.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What provision did the students violate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read ALL the links I posted and then ask.
> 
> They signed contracts agreeing not to discriminate and they publicly said their fraternity discriminates and violated their agreed on code of conduct in representing their fraternity, the fraternity agrees with the university not to discriminate, follow the links and see all documents that have to be signed.
> 
> The video posted online shows several people on a bus participating in a chant that included a racial slur, referenced lynching and indicated black students would never be admitted to OU's chapter of Sigma Alpha Epsilon. The fraternity also said in a statement late Monday that the chant was not a part of fraternity tradition.
> 
> "We immediately needed to share that with the OU student body," said Hall, a junior. "For students to say they're going to lynch an entire group of people. ... It's disgusting."
Click to expand...

They did not say the fraternity discriminates.  Where did they say that?


----------



## manifold

BluePhantom said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is not what he said.  A couple students have been expelled now.  Personally, I think those students may have a legal claim against OU for it as it is a public institution.  We'll see what happens but I would not be at all surprised to see this end up in court.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On what grounds would the students have any legal claim whatsoever?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Violation of their right to free speech.  I am not a constitutional scholar so I don't know, but it seems to me that an institution that is backed by the state is a public institution and therefore must respect the constitutional right to free speech.  Here are a couple articles by or citing those who agree.
> 
> No a public university may not expel students for racist speech UPDATED in light of the students expulsion - The Washington Post
> 
> The Oklahoma Frat Song Was Racist But Was Still Free Speech The Daily Caller
Click to expand...


Interesting, but I'm not sure that argument ultimately holds water in court. There is ample SCOTUS precedent giving public schools the authority to limit speech they believe is ultimately disruptive. Even when that speech occurs off grounds and outside of school hours.


----------



## manifold

The Rabbi said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok you want to argue semantics, laws, regulations whatever.........
> Until they are applied equally they are still just a joke no matter what you call them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What law/regulation/whatever is not being applied equally?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1A of the Constituioin
Click to expand...


Citation needed.


----------



## The Rabbi

manifold said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it in the university's right to do so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last time I checked, universities get to decide who they let attend and who they don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont think so.  Let them try to bar black students and see what happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no doubt that many many black people are denied admission to various colleges and universities everyday.
> 
> You seem hellbent on trying to make some sort of academic point. And failing that miserably, the only point you're getting across is that you're at best a butthurt racist sympathizer and at worst a racist shitbag yourself.
Click to expand...

Many white people are denied admission too.  But not because they're white.  Same as black people.  Its not because they're black.
Another shit attempt at red herring fallacy.  You're not very good at this, are you?
I am hellbent on making the point that kicking people out for expressing views they thought were private is contrary to freedom of expression.  I realize that bothers a shitbag statist **** like you but there you have it.


----------



## BluePhantom

manifold said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is not what he said.  A couple students have been expelled now.  Personally, I think those students may have a legal claim against OU for it as it is a public institution.  We'll see what happens but I would not be at all surprised to see this end up in court.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On what grounds would the students have any legal claim whatsoever?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Violation of their right to free speech.  I am not a constitutional scholar so I don't know, but it seems to me that an institution that is backed by the state is a public institution and therefore must respect the constitutional right to free speech.  Here are a couple articles by or citing those who agree.
> 
> No a public university may not expel students for racist speech UPDATED in light of the students expulsion - The Washington Post
> 
> The Oklahoma Frat Song Was Racist But Was Still Free Speech The Daily Caller
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting, but I'm not sure that argument ultimately holds water in court. There is ample SCOTUS precedent giving public schools the authority to limit speech they believe is ultimately disruptive. Even when that speech occurs off grounds and outside of school hours.
Click to expand...


That may be true.  We'll see.  I imagine if there is a legal claim to be made it will be.


----------



## Michelle420

The Rabbi said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok you want to argue semantics, laws, regulations whatever.........
> Until they are applied equally they are still just a joke no matter what you call them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What law/regulation/whatever is not being applied equally?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1A of the Constituioin
Click to expand...


When you are hired for a Job, you agree to terms of your employment, so you may not use racial or sexual speech.

Same applies to fraternities when you sign their contract to be a member.

If you want free speech don't agree to terms of employment or fraternity etc etc......


----------



## The Rabbi

drifter said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok you want to argue semantics, laws, regulations whatever.........
> Until they are applied equally they are still just a joke no matter what you call them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What law/regulation/whatever is not being applied equally?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1A of the Constituioin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you are hired for a Job, you agree to terms of your employment, so you may not use racial or sexual speech.
> 
> Same applies to fraternities when you sign their contract to be a member.
> 
> If you want free speech don't agree to terms of employment or fraternity etc etc......
Click to expand...

The two arent remotely comparable.  And no job requires you to give up rights to free speech away from the job place.


----------



## manifold

Desperado said:


> You tell me.... a "church" preaches a racist message and it is ok
> a fraternity sings a racist song and the world is on fire.  Seems that something is not being applied equally, maybe it is the media coverage.,



Ahhh I get it.

You're conflating society's response at large with the government's application of laws.

No offense, but that's kindergarten stupid.

Go take a civics class... or continue to make an ass of yourself. You have the freedom to choose.


----------



## Michelle420

The Rabbi said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Register a Student Organization
> 
> http://www.ou.edu/content/studentlife/get_involved/student_organizations/register/jcr:content/contentpar/download/file.res/Model Constitution 2012.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> I dont believe that covers frats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Frat publicly stated on their website the students ideals do not represent the frats values. Those students made specific claims about their frats membership and excluding people, then added ideology about lynching people.
> 
> The fraternity does not want to be represented that way, and it does break the University's constitution on organizations being discriminatary.
> 
> There is also a code of coduct those students have to agree to with that fraternity they are representing which they also broke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fraternity is a privte org. They can do what they want with members.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did, they kicked them out for misrepresenting them.
> 
> So those kids made false statements publicly about the fraternity they belonged to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No the kids made no false statements.  That's garbage.
Click to expand...


You mean their fraternity would lynch black people? Is that True? I read the Fraternities rules and membership contract I didn't see it there anywhere, in fact they are not supposed to be discriminatory.


----------



## Michelle420

The Rabbi said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok you want to argue semantics, laws, regulations whatever.........
> Until they are applied equally they are still just a joke no matter what you call them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What law/regulation/whatever is not being applied equally?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1A of the Constituioin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you are hired for a Job, you agree to terms of your employment, so you may not use racial or sexual speech.
> 
> Same applies to fraternities when you sign their contract to be a member.
> 
> If you want free speech don't agree to terms of employment or fraternity etc etc......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The two arent remotely comparable.  And no job requires you to give up rights to free speech away from the job place.
Click to expand...


If you are in Job uniform or if you are shouting on a public space that your company won't hire black people only you say it in racial slurs and state your company lynches black people, you would be fired and possibly sued for misrepresenting and defaming a companies reputation.


----------



## Asclepias

The Rabbi said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it in the university's right to do so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last time I checked, universities get to decide who they let attend and who they don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont think so.  Let them try to bar black students and see what happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no doubt that many many black people are denied admission to various colleges and universities everyday.
> 
> You seem hellbent on trying to make some sort of academic point. And failing that miserably, the only point you're getting across is that you're at best a butthurt racist sympathizer and at worst a racist shitbag yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many white people are denied admission too.  But not because they're white.  Same as black people.  Its not because they're black.
> Another shit attempt at red herring fallacy.  You're not very good at this, are you?
> I am hellbent on making the point that kicking people out for expressing views they thought were private is contrary to freedom of expression.  I realize that bothers a shitbag statist **** like you but there you have it.
Click to expand...

Your hellbent mission failed. That in no way hampers their ability to take advantage of free speech. They can say what they want. Free speech does not = free of consequences. When will you idiots get that through your heads?


----------



## BluePhantom

drifter said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok you want to argue semantics, laws, regulations whatever.........
> Until they are applied equally they are still just a joke no matter what you call them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What law/regulation/whatever is not being applied equally?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1A of the Constituioin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you are hired for a Job, you agree to terms of your employment, so you may not use racial or sexual speech.
> 
> Same applies to fraternities when you sign their contract to be a member.
> 
> If you want free speech don't agree to terms of employment or fraternity etc etc......
Click to expand...

 Again...you are equating private institutions with public institutions.  A state university is a public institution.  The rules are very different as a result


----------



## manifold

The Rabbi said:


> And no job requires you to give up rights to free speech away from the job place.



There are countless examples reported in the news of people getting fired for shit they post on twitter or facebook.

Jesus Christ man, pull your head out of your ass already.


----------



## BluePhantom

drifter said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok you want to argue semantics, laws, regulations whatever.........
> Until they are applied equally they are still just a joke no matter what you call them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What law/regulation/whatever is not being applied equally?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1A of the Constituioin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you are hired for a Job, you agree to terms of your employment, so you may not use racial or sexual speech.
> 
> Same applies to fraternities when you sign their contract to be a member.
> 
> If you want free speech don't agree to terms of employment or fraternity etc etc......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The two arent remotely comparable.  And no job requires you to give up rights to free speech away from the job place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are in Job uniform or if you are shouting on a public space that your company won't hire black and state instead your company lynches black people, you would be fired and possibly sued for misrepresenting and defaming a companies reputation.
Click to expand...



True...but again a job is a private institution


----------



## The Rabbi

drifter said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont believe that covers frats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Frat publicly stated on their website the students ideals do not represent the frats values. Those students made specific claims about their frats membership and excluding people, then added ideology about lynching people.
> 
> The fraternity does not want to be represented that way, and it does break the University's constitution on organizations being discriminatary.
> 
> There is also a code of coduct those students have to agree to with that fraternity they are representing which they also broke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fraternity is a privte org. They can do what they want with members.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did, they kicked them out for misrepresenting them.
> 
> So those kids made false statements publicly about the fraternity they belonged to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No the kids made no false statements.  That's garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean their fraternity would lynch black people? Is that True? I read the Fraternities rules and membership contract I didn't see it there anywhere, in fact they are not supposed to be discriminatory.
Click to expand...

I dont see where the guys said they wanted to lynch black people.


----------



## The Rabbi

manifold said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> And no job requires you to give up rights to free speech away from the job place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are countless examples reported in the news of people getting fired for shit they post on twitter or facebook.
> 
> Jesus Christ man, pull your head out of your ass already.
Click to expand...

That people do that does make it right.  In the 1950s writers and actors were blacklisted for even the rumor of being communists. Was that OK?


----------



## Michelle420

BluePhantom said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> What law/regulation/whatever is not being applied equally?
> 
> 
> 
> 1A of the Constituioin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you are hired for a Job, you agree to terms of your employment, so you may not use racial or sexual speech.
> 
> Same applies to fraternities when you sign their contract to be a member.
> 
> If you want free speech don't agree to terms of employment or fraternity etc etc......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The two arent remotely comparable.  And no job requires you to give up rights to free speech away from the job place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are in Job uniform or if you are shouting on a public space that your company won't hire black and state instead your company lynches black people, you would be fired and possibly sued for misrepresenting and defaming a companies reputation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> True...but again a job is a private institution
Click to expand...


But they signed a membership agreement to the rules of conduct. They didn't have to join the fraternity, but once they agreed to present themselves as members and the code of conduct they volunteered to the terms.


----------



## Asclepias

The Rabbi said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> And no job requires you to give up rights to free speech away from the job place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are countless examples reported in the news of people getting fired for shit they post on twitter or facebook.
> 
> Jesus Christ man, pull your head out of your ass already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That people do that does make it right.  In the 1950s writers and actors were blacklisted for even the rumor of being communists. Was that OK?
Click to expand...

What does that have to do with free speech?


----------



## manifold

The Rabbi said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it in the university's right to do so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last time I checked, universities get to decide who they let attend and who they don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont think so.  Let them try to bar black students and see what happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no doubt that many many black people are denied admission to various colleges and universities everyday.
> 
> You seem hellbent on trying to make some sort of academic point. And failing that miserably, the only point you're getting across is that you're at best a butthurt racist sympathizer and at worst a racist shitbag yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many white people are denied admission too.  But not because they're white.  Same as black people.  Its not because they're black.
> Another shit attempt at red herring fallacy.  You're not very good at this, are you?
> I am hellbent on making the point that kicking people out for expressing views they thought were private is contrary to freedom of expression.  I realize that bothers a shitbag statist **** like you but there you have it.
Click to expand...


So now you think these students were expelled because they're white?

bwaahahahahhahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Asclepias

The Rabbi said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok you want to argue semantics, laws, regulations whatever.........
> Until they are applied equally they are still just a joke no matter what you call them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What law/regulation/whatever is not being applied equally?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1A of the Constituioin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you are hired for a Job, you agree to terms of your employment, so you may not use racial or sexual speech.
> 
> Same applies to fraternities when you sign their contract to be a member.
> 
> If you want free speech don't agree to terms of employment or fraternity etc etc......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The two arent remotely comparable.  And no job requires you to give up rights to free speech away from the job place.
Click to expand...

How do those people get fired for making racist comments from home on Twitter?


----------



## BluePhantom

drifter said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1A of the Constituioin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you are hired for a Job, you agree to terms of your employment, so you may not use racial or sexual speech.
> 
> Same applies to fraternities when you sign their contract to be a member.
> 
> If you want free speech don't agree to terms of employment or fraternity etc etc......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The two arent remotely comparable.  And no job requires you to give up rights to free speech away from the job place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are in Job uniform or if you are shouting on a public space that your company won't hire black and state instead your company lynches black people, you would be fired and possibly sued for misrepresenting and defaming a companies reputation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> True...but again a job is a private institution
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But they signed a membership agreement to the rules of conduct. They didn't have to join the fraternity, but once they agreed to present themselves as members and the code of conduct they volunteered to the terms.
Click to expand...


But the fraternity is a private organization.  SAE national as a private organization has every right to pull their charter.  OU is a public institution.  The rules are different.  We'll see how it all works out, but I think there is an argument to be made that by expelling these assholes, OU may have violated their first amendment rights.  We'll see.  I am sure the courts will sort it out.

Now as stupid as I find their actions, I have to say that I hope we don't go further down the path of restricting speech.  It's a dangerous, slippery slope, man


----------



## The Rabbi

manifold said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it in the university's right to do so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last time I checked, universities get to decide who they let attend and who they don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont think so.  Let them try to bar black students and see what happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no doubt that many many black people are denied admission to various colleges and universities everyday.
> 
> You seem hellbent on trying to make some sort of academic point. And failing that miserably, the only point you're getting across is that you're at best a butthurt racist sympathizer and at worst a racist shitbag yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many white people are denied admission too.  But not because they're white.  Same as black people.  Its not because they're black.
> Another shit attempt at red herring fallacy.  You're not very good at this, are you?
> I am hellbent on making the point that kicking people out for expressing views they thought were private is contrary to freedom of expression.  I realize that bothers a shitbag statist **** like you but there you have it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you think these students were expelled because they're white?
> 
> bwaahahahahhahahahahahahaha!
Click to expand...

OK, you went full retard.  You've never held up to any kind of debate, always defaulting to stupid shit like this.
Bye bye


----------



## Michelle420

The Rabbi said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Frat publicly stated on their website the students ideals do not represent the frats values. Those students made specific claims about their frats membership and excluding people, then added ideology about lynching people.
> 
> The fraternity does not want to be represented that way, and it does break the University's constitution on organizations being discriminatary.
> 
> There is also a code of coduct those students have to agree to with that fraternity they are representing which they also broke.
> 
> 
> 
> The fraternity is a privte org. They can do what they want with members.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did, they kicked them out for misrepresenting them.
> 
> So those kids made false statements publicly about the fraternity they belonged to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No the kids made no false statements.  That's garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean their fraternity would lynch black people? Is that True? I read the Fraternities rules and membership contract I didn't see it there anywhere, in fact they are not supposed to be discriminatory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont see where the guys said they wanted to lynch black people.
Click to expand...


You don't see any violations, I think you just don't want to be honest.

The 10-second video filmed on Saturday and released by Unheard, a student organization at OU, appears to show members of the Sigma Alpha Epsilon fraternity chanting “there will never be a nig*** in SAE.” The chant continues, “you can hang them from a tree, but they’ll never sign with me.”

They violated their membership agreement I posted the membership form. 

http://www.saerecord.net/files/docs/FraternityLaws.pdf

They misrepresented their fraternity and they got kicked out.
He said the university's legal staff was exploring whether the students who initiated and encouraged the chant may have violated Title VI of the Civil Rights Act, which prohibits racial discrimination.


http://www.ou.edu/content/studentli...download/file.res/Model Constitution 2012.pdf


----------



## manifold

BluePhantom said:


> True...but again a job is a private institution



And what about the government worker that got fired for participating in the "black lives matter" protest that shut down Rt. 93 in Boston several weeks ago?

I'm sure you and Rabbi were all worked up in a lather over her right to free speech getting infringed like that.


----------



## The Rabbi

BluePhantom said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you are hired for a Job, you agree to terms of your employment, so you may not use racial or sexual speech.
> 
> Same applies to fraternities when you sign their contract to be a member.
> 
> If you want free speech don't agree to terms of employment or fraternity etc etc......
> 
> 
> 
> The two arent remotely comparable.  And no job requires you to give up rights to free speech away from the job place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are in Job uniform or if you are shouting on a public space that your company won't hire black and state instead your company lynches black people, you would be fired and possibly sued for misrepresenting and defaming a companies reputation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> True...but again a job is a private institution
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But they signed a membership agreement to the rules of conduct. They didn't have to join the fraternity, but once they agreed to present themselves as members and the code of conduct they volunteered to the terms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But the fraternity is a private organization.  SAE national as a private organization has every right to pull their charter.  OU is a public institution.  The rules are different.  We'll see how it all works out, but I think there is an argument to be made that by expelling these assholes, OU may have violated their first amendment rights.  We'll see.  I am sure the courts will sort it out.
> 
> Now as stupid as I find their actions, I have to say that I hope we don't go further down the path of restricting speech.  It's a dangerous, slippery slope, man
Click to expand...

agree with all you've said.
Were they dumb?  Yes.  Was what they said stupid?  Yes.  But criminalizing dumb and stupid is a very dangerous precedent.  How soon until a private party where someone criticizes Obama leads to fines et?


----------



## Michelle420

BluePhantom said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you are hired for a Job, you agree to terms of your employment, so you may not use racial or sexual speech.
> 
> Same applies to fraternities when you sign their contract to be a member.
> 
> If you want free speech don't agree to terms of employment or fraternity etc etc......
> 
> 
> 
> The two arent remotely comparable.  And no job requires you to give up rights to free speech away from the job place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are in Job uniform or if you are shouting on a public space that your company won't hire black and state instead your company lynches black people, you would be fired and possibly sued for misrepresenting and defaming a companies reputation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> True...but again a job is a private institution
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But they signed a membership agreement to the rules of conduct. They didn't have to join the fraternity, but once they agreed to present themselves as members and the code of conduct they volunteered to the terms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But the fraternity is a private organization.  SAE national as a private organization has every right to pull their charter.  OU is a public institution.  The rules are different.  We'll see how it all works out, but I think there is an argument to be made that by expelling these assholes, OU may have violated their first amendment rights.  We'll see.  I am sure the courts will sort it out.
> 
> Now as stupid as I find their actions, I have to say that I hope we don't go further down the path of restricting speech.  It's a dangerous, slippery slope, man
Click to expand...


They broke their fraternity membership contract to

http://www.saerecord.net/files/docs/FraternityLaws.pdf


----------



## manifold

The Rabbi said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> And no job requires you to give up rights to free speech away from the job place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are countless examples reported in the news of people getting fired for shit they post on twitter or facebook.
> 
> Jesus Christ man, pull your head out of your ass already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That people do that does make it right.  In the 1950s writers and actors were blacklisted for even the rumor of being communists. Was that OK?
Click to expand...


Was it ok... debatable.

Was it legal... yes.

You should learn the difference.


----------



## The Rabbi

drifter said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fraternity is a privte org. They can do what they want with members.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They did, they kicked them out for misrepresenting them.
> 
> So those kids made false statements publicly about the fraternity they belonged to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No the kids made no false statements.  That's garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean their fraternity would lynch black people? Is that True? I read the Fraternities rules and membership contract I didn't see it there anywhere, in fact they are not supposed to be discriminatory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont see where the guys said they wanted to lynch black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't see any violations, I think you just don't want to be honest.
> 
> The 10-second video filmed on Saturday and released by Unheard, a student organization at OU, appears to show members of the Sigma Alpha Epsilon fraternity chanting “there will never be a nig*** in SAE.” The chant continues, “you can hang them from a tree, but they’ll never sign with me.”
> 
> They violated their membership agreement I posted the membership form.
> 
> http://www.saerecord.net/files/docs/FraternityLaws.pdf
> 
> They misrepresented their fraternity and they got kicked out.
> He said the university's legal staff was exploring whether the students who initiated and encouraged the chant may have violated Title VI of the Civil Rights Act, which prohibits racial discrimination.
> 
> 
> http://www.ou.edu/content/studentlife/get_involved/student_organizations/register/jcr:content/contentpar/download/file.res/Model Constitution 2012.pdf
Click to expand...

So singing a song is now evidence of actual intent?  You have trouble distinguishing fantasy from reality, dont you?  And you see, as I said it would be, they may be sanctioned by the government for what they did.  That is outrageous tyranny,


----------



## Asclepias

The Rabbi said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> The two arent remotely comparable.  And no job requires you to give up rights to free speech away from the job place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are in Job uniform or if you are shouting on a public space that your company won't hire black and state instead your company lynches black people, you would be fired and possibly sued for misrepresenting and defaming a companies reputation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> True...but again a job is a private institution
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But they signed a membership agreement to the rules of conduct. They didn't have to join the fraternity, but once they agreed to present themselves as members and the code of conduct they volunteered to the terms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But the fraternity is a private organization.  SAE national as a private organization has every right to pull their charter.  OU is a public institution.  The rules are different.  We'll see how it all works out, but I think there is an argument to be made that by expelling these assholes, OU may have violated their first amendment rights.  We'll see.  I am sure the courts will sort it out.
> 
> Now as stupid as I find their actions, I have to say that I hope we don't go further down the path of restricting speech.  It's a dangerous, slippery slope, man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> agree with all you've said.
> Were they dumb?  Yes.  Was what they said stupid?  Yes.  But criminalizing dumb and stupid is a very dangerous precedent.  How soon until a private party where someone criticizes Obama leads to fines et?
Click to expand...

They werent criminals. They just got expelled. Stop being dramatic.


----------



## The Rabbi

drifter said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> The two arent remotely comparable.  And no job requires you to give up rights to free speech away from the job place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are in Job uniform or if you are shouting on a public space that your company won't hire black and state instead your company lynches black people, you would be fired and possibly sued for misrepresenting and defaming a companies reputation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> True...but again a job is a private institution
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But they signed a membership agreement to the rules of conduct. They didn't have to join the fraternity, but once they agreed to present themselves as members and the code of conduct they volunteered to the terms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But the fraternity is a private organization.  SAE national as a private organization has every right to pull their charter.  OU is a public institution.  The rules are different.  We'll see how it all works out, but I think there is an argument to be made that by expelling these assholes, OU may have violated their first amendment rights.  We'll see.  I am sure the courts will sort it out.
> 
> Now as stupid as I find their actions, I have to say that I hope we don't go further down the path of restricting speech.  It's a dangerous, slippery slope, man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They broke their fraternity membership contract to
> 
> http://www.saerecord.net/files/docs/FraternityLaws.pdf
Click to expand...

Thats not a crime. 
next.


----------



## BluePhantom

manifold said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> True...but again a job is a private institution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what about the government worker that got fired for participating in the "black lives matter" protest that shut down Rt. 93 in Boston several weeks ago?
> 
> I'm sure you and Rabbi were all worked up in a lather over her right to free speech getting infringed like that.
Click to expand...


I didn't see that.  Was the guy charged with a crime for participating in shutting down Rt. 93? If so, then he was probably fired for criminal action and not because he was protesting.


----------



## manifold

The Rabbi said:


> OK, you went full retard.  You've never held up to any kind of debate, always defaulting to stupid shit like this.
> Bye bye



You're projecting again.


----------



## Asclepias

The Rabbi said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are in Job uniform or if you are shouting on a public space that your company won't hire black and state instead your company lynches black people, you would be fired and possibly sued for misrepresenting and defaming a companies reputation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True...but again a job is a private institution
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But they signed a membership agreement to the rules of conduct. They didn't have to join the fraternity, but once they agreed to present themselves as members and the code of conduct they volunteered to the terms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But the fraternity is a private organization.  SAE national as a private organization has every right to pull their charter.  OU is a public institution.  The rules are different.  We'll see how it all works out, but I think there is an argument to be made that by expelling these assholes, OU may have violated their first amendment rights.  We'll see.  I am sure the courts will sort it out.
> 
> Now as stupid as I find their actions, I have to say that I hope we don't go further down the path of restricting speech.  It's a dangerous, slippery slope, man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They broke their fraternity membership contract to
> 
> http://www.saerecord.net/files/docs/FraternityLaws.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats not a crime.
> next.
Click to expand...

They didnt go to jail nor were they brought up on criminal charges.


----------



## Steinlight

rightwinger said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Government guarantees you free speech
> Unless you say something they dont like at a government school,  you are expelled.   no double think there at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The government can't pass a law or prosecute you for your speech
> 
> You can get expelled from a government school for what you say just the same as a private school
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the first amendment only applies in public settings when you say things the government likes. Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first amendment applies to government prosecution....it does not mean there can be no consequences for your speech
Click to expand...

OU is a government institution


----------



## Michelle420

The Rabbi said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> They did, they kicked them out for misrepresenting them.
> 
> So those kids made false statements publicly about the fraternity they belonged to.
> 
> 
> 
> No the kids made no false statements.  That's garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean their fraternity would lynch black people? Is that True? I read the Fraternities rules and membership contract I didn't see it there anywhere, in fact they are not supposed to be discriminatory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont see where the guys said they wanted to lynch black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't see any violations, I think you just don't want to be honest.
> 
> The 10-second video filmed on Saturday and released by Unheard, a student organization at OU, appears to show members of the Sigma Alpha Epsilon fraternity chanting “there will never be a nig*** in SAE.” The chant continues, “you can hang them from a tree, but they’ll never sign with me.”
> 
> They violated their membership agreement I posted the membership form.
> 
> http://www.saerecord.net/files/docs/FraternityLaws.pdf
> 
> They misrepresented their fraternity and they got kicked out.
> He said the university's legal staff was exploring whether the students who initiated and encouraged the chant may have violated Title VI of the Civil Rights Act, which prohibits racial discrimination.
> 
> 
> http://www.ou.edu/content/studentlife/get_involved/student_organizations/register/jcr:content/contentpar/download/file.res/Model Constitution 2012.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So singing a song is now evidence of actual intent?  You have trouble distinguishing fantasy from reality, dont you?  And you see, as I said it would be, they may be sanctioned by the government for what they did.  That is outrageous tyranny,
Click to expand...


They were wearing the fraternity coat, on their way to the fraternity's founders day, and misrepresenting that fraternity. 

You haven't had read any of the contracts so there's nothing more to say. 

Title VI of the Civil Rights Act, which prohibits racial discrimination.


----------



## The Rabbi

BluePhantom said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> True...but again a job is a private institution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what about the government worker that got fired for participating in the "black lives matter" protest that shut down Rt. 93 in Boston several weeks ago?
> 
> I'm sure you and Rabbi were all worked up in a lather over her right to free speech getting infringed like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't see that.  Was the guy charged with a crime for participating in shutting down Rt. 93? If so, then he was probably fired for criminal action and not because he was protesting.
Click to expand...

As usual Billfold lies because she cannot separate truth from fiction.  The protestor was not fired for protesting.  She was fired for putting lives at risk.
Boston Mayor Fires I-93 Protester Medford MA Patch
She is a shit poster who cannot be trusted.


----------



## manifold

The Rabbi said:


> agree with all you've said.
> Were they dumb?  Yes.  Was what they said stupid?  Yes.  But criminalizing dumb and stupid is a very dangerous precedent.  How soon until a private party where someone criticizes Obama leads to fines et?



Nothing has been criminalized, no matter how many times you repeat that lie.


----------



## BluePhantom

The Rabbi said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> The two arent remotely comparable.  And no job requires you to give up rights to free speech away from the job place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are in Job uniform or if you are shouting on a public space that your company won't hire black and state instead your company lynches black people, you would be fired and possibly sued for misrepresenting and defaming a companies reputation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> True...but again a job is a private institution
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But they signed a membership agreement to the rules of conduct. They didn't have to join the fraternity, but once they agreed to present themselves as members and the code of conduct they volunteered to the terms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But the fraternity is a private organization.  SAE national as a private organization has every right to pull their charter.  OU is a public institution.  The rules are different.  We'll see how it all works out, but I think there is an argument to be made that by expelling these assholes, OU may have violated their first amendment rights.  We'll see.  I am sure the courts will sort it out.
> 
> Now as stupid as I find their actions, I have to say that I hope we don't go further down the path of restricting speech.  It's a dangerous, slippery slope, man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> agree with all you've said.
> Were they dumb?  Yes.  Was what they said stupid?  Yes.  But criminalizing dumb and stupid is a very dangerous precedent.  How soon until a private party where someone criticizes Obama leads to fines et?
Click to expand...


And that's exactly the problem.  When you go through that door you are redefining lines.  They can get redefined and redefined until it becomes criminal to speak against the government or just about anything.  These kids are assholes, but the public can sort it out themselves. OU and SAE national probably didn't have to shut down the SAEs to make them go away.  They would have been branded as a racist house and their recruiting would have probably suffered to the point where they could not maintain and would have died out by themselves.


----------



## The Rabbi

drifter said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> No the kids made no false statements.  That's garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean their fraternity would lynch black people? Is that True? I read the Fraternities rules and membership contract I didn't see it there anywhere, in fact they are not supposed to be discriminatory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont see where the guys said they wanted to lynch black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't see any violations, I think you just don't want to be honest.
> 
> The 10-second video filmed on Saturday and released by Unheard, a student organization at OU, appears to show members of the Sigma Alpha Epsilon fraternity chanting “there will never be a nig*** in SAE.” The chant continues, “you can hang them from a tree, but they’ll never sign with me.”
> 
> They violated their membership agreement I posted the membership form.
> 
> http://www.saerecord.net/files/docs/FraternityLaws.pdf
> 
> They misrepresented their fraternity and they got kicked out.
> He said the university's legal staff was exploring whether the students who initiated and encouraged the chant may have violated Title VI of the Civil Rights Act, which prohibits racial discrimination.
> 
> 
> http://www.ou.edu/content/studentlife/get_involved/student_organizations/register/jcr:content/contentpar/download/file.res/Model Constitution 2012.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So singing a song is now evidence of actual intent?  You have trouble distinguishing fantasy from reality, dont you?  And you see, as I said it would be, they may be sanctioned by the government for what they did.  That is outrageous tyranny,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were wearing the fraternity coat, on their way to the fraternity's founders day, and misrepresenting that fraternity.
> 
> You haven't had read any of the contracts so there's nothing more to say.
> 
> Title VI of the Civil Rights Act, which prohibits racial discrimination.
Click to expand...

How did they misrepresent the fraternity?  That isnt even a crime.


----------



## Michelle420

http://www.ou.edu/content/studentli...download/file.res/Model Constitution 2012.pdf

http://www.saerecord.net/files/docs/FraternityLaws.pdf

Again, I am not sure about being expelled from school. But being kicked out of the fraternity is most certainly the legal right of the fraternity.

For you to not acknowledge that much is pretty telling about you.


----------



## The Rabbi

BluePhantom said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are in Job uniform or if you are shouting on a public space that your company won't hire black and state instead your company lynches black people, you would be fired and possibly sued for misrepresenting and defaming a companies reputation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True...but again a job is a private institution
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But they signed a membership agreement to the rules of conduct. They didn't have to join the fraternity, but once they agreed to present themselves as members and the code of conduct they volunteered to the terms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But the fraternity is a private organization.  SAE national as a private organization has every right to pull their charter.  OU is a public institution.  The rules are different.  We'll see how it all works out, but I think there is an argument to be made that by expelling these assholes, OU may have violated their first amendment rights.  We'll see.  I am sure the courts will sort it out.
> 
> Now as stupid as I find their actions, I have to say that I hope we don't go further down the path of restricting speech.  It's a dangerous, slippery slope, man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> agree with all you've said.
> Were they dumb?  Yes.  Was what they said stupid?  Yes.  But criminalizing dumb and stupid is a very dangerous precedent.  How soon until a private party where someone criticizes Obama leads to fines et?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that's exactly the problem.  When you go through that door you are redefining lines.  They can get redefined and redefined until it becomes criminal to speak against the government or just about anything.  These kids are assholes, but the public can sort it out themselves. OU and SAE national probably didn't have to shut down the SAEs to make them go away.  They would have been branded as a racist house and their recruiting would have probably suffered to the point where they could not maintain and would have died out by themselves.
Click to expand...

Or the national could have kicked the kids responsible out of the fraternity, the univeristy could have given them a strong tongue lashing and been done.  Instead they just blamed the whole frat.
Really the dean should have put them on "double secret probation."


----------



## Michelle420

The Rabbi said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean their fraternity would lynch black people? Is that True? I read the Fraternities rules and membership contract I didn't see it there anywhere, in fact they are not supposed to be discriminatory.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont see where the guys said they wanted to lynch black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't see any violations, I think you just don't want to be honest.
> 
> The 10-second video filmed on Saturday and released by Unheard, a student organization at OU, appears to show members of the Sigma Alpha Epsilon fraternity chanting “there will never be a nig*** in SAE.” The chant continues, “you can hang them from a tree, but they’ll never sign with me.”
> 
> They violated their membership agreement I posted the membership form.
> 
> http://www.saerecord.net/files/docs/FraternityLaws.pdf
> 
> They misrepresented their fraternity and they got kicked out.
> He said the university's legal staff was exploring whether the students who initiated and encouraged the chant may have violated Title VI of the Civil Rights Act, which prohibits racial discrimination.
> 
> 
> http://www.ou.edu/content/studentlife/get_involved/student_organizations/register/jcr:content/contentpar/download/file.res/Model Constitution 2012.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So singing a song is now evidence of actual intent?  You have trouble distinguishing fantasy from reality, dont you?  And you see, as I said it would be, they may be sanctioned by the government for what they did.  That is outrageous tyranny,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were wearing the fraternity coat, on their way to the fraternity's founders day, and misrepresenting that fraternity.
> 
> You haven't had read any of the contracts so there's nothing more to say.
> 
> Title VI of the Civil Rights Act, which prohibits racial discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did they misrepresent the fraternity?  That isnt even a crime.
Click to expand...


I said they were kicked out of the Fraternity for misrepresenting it. Rightly so.

I also said I was not sure about whether they should be expelled or not I'd have to research that.


But so far, you just make up your own narratives of what is being said, you add things nobody said and refuse to acknowledge the part they did violate.


----------



## The Rabbi

drifter said:


> http://www.ou.edu/content/studentlife/get_involved/student_organizations/register/jcr:content/contentpar/download/file.res/Model Constitution 2012.pdf
> 
> http://www.saerecord.net/files/docs/FraternityLaws.pdf
> 
> Again, I am not sure about being expelled from school. But being kicked out of the fraternity is most certainly the legal right of the fraternity.
> 
> For you to not acknowledge that much is pretty telling about you.


No one has said the frat doesnt have that right.  I specifically said they did.  What part of that have you missed?


----------



## Michelle420

The Rabbi said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> True...but again a job is a private institution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But they signed a membership agreement to the rules of conduct. They didn't have to join the fraternity, but once they agreed to present themselves as members and the code of conduct they volunteered to the terms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But the fraternity is a private organization.  SAE national as a private organization has every right to pull their charter.  OU is a public institution.  The rules are different.  We'll see how it all works out, but I think there is an argument to be made that by expelling these assholes, OU may have violated their first amendment rights.  We'll see.  I am sure the courts will sort it out.
> 
> Now as stupid as I find their actions, I have to say that I hope we don't go further down the path of restricting speech.  It's a dangerous, slippery slope, man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> agree with all you've said.
> Were they dumb?  Yes.  Was what they said stupid?  Yes.  But criminalizing dumb and stupid is a very dangerous precedent.  How soon until a private party where someone criticizes Obama leads to fines et?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that's exactly the problem.  When you go through that door you are redefining lines.  They can get redefined and redefined until it becomes criminal to speak against the government or just about anything.  These kids are assholes, but the public can sort it out themselves. OU and SAE national probably didn't have to shut down the SAEs to make them go away.  They would have been branded as a racist house and their recruiting would have probably suffered to the point where they could not maintain and would have died out by themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or the national could have kicked the kids responsible out of the fraternity, the univeristy could have given them a strong tongue lashing and been done.  Instead they just blamed the whole frat.
> Really the dean should have put them on "double secret probation."
Click to expand...


The Fraternity kicked them out, they don't want to be represented that way, the kids violated their membership agreement.


----------



## Michelle420

The Rabbi said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ou.edu/content/studentlife/get_involved/student_organizations/register/jcr:content/contentpar/download/file.res/Model Constitution 2012.pdf
> 
> http://www.saerecord.net/files/docs/FraternityLaws.pdf
> 
> Again, I am not sure about being expelled from school. But being kicked out of the fraternity is most certainly the legal right of the fraternity.
> 
> For you to not acknowledge that much is pretty telling about you.
> 
> 
> 
> No one has said the frat doesnt have that right.  I specifically said they did.  What part of that have you missed?
Click to expand...


The same you have missed in that 3 times now I have posted I am not sure about the expelling  but they were rightly kicked out of the fraternity for misrepresentation.


----------



## manifold

Steinlight said:


> I didn't see that.  Was the guy charged with a crime for participating in shutting down Rt. 93? If so, then he was probably fired for criminal action and not because he was protesting.



The official reason given was for "putting lives at risk", but if that were true, why not prosecute?


----------



## The Rabbi

drifter said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> But they signed a membership agreement to the rules of conduct. They didn't have to join the fraternity, but once they agreed to present themselves as members and the code of conduct they volunteered to the terms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the fraternity is a private organization.  SAE national as a private organization has every right to pull their charter.  OU is a public institution.  The rules are different.  We'll see how it all works out, but I think there is an argument to be made that by expelling these assholes, OU may have violated their first amendment rights.  We'll see.  I am sure the courts will sort it out.
> 
> Now as stupid as I find their actions, I have to say that I hope we don't go further down the path of restricting speech.  It's a dangerous, slippery slope, man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> agree with all you've said.
> Were they dumb?  Yes.  Was what they said stupid?  Yes.  But criminalizing dumb and stupid is a very dangerous precedent.  How soon until a private party where someone criticizes Obama leads to fines et?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that's exactly the problem.  When you go through that door you are redefining lines.  They can get redefined and redefined until it becomes criminal to speak against the government or just about anything.  These kids are assholes, but the public can sort it out themselves. OU and SAE national probably didn't have to shut down the SAEs to make them go away.  They would have been branded as a racist house and their recruiting would have probably suffered to the point where they could not maintain and would have died out by themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or the national could have kicked the kids responsible out of the fraternity, the univeristy could have given them a strong tongue lashing and been done.  Instead they just blamed the whole frat.
> Really the dean should have put them on "double secret probation."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Fraternity kicked them out, they don't want to be represented that way, the kids violated their membership agreement.
Click to expand...

OK.  So what?


----------



## Michelle420

The Rabbi said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ou.edu/content/studentlife/get_involved/student_organizations/register/jcr:content/contentpar/download/file.res/Model Constitution 2012.pdf
> 
> http://www.saerecord.net/files/docs/FraternityLaws.pdf
> 
> Again, I am not sure about being expelled from school. But being kicked out of the fraternity is most certainly the legal right of the fraternity.
> 
> For you to not acknowledge that much is pretty telling about you.
> 
> 
> 
> No one has said the frat doesnt have that right.  I specifically said they did.  What part of that have you missed?
Click to expand...


You kept going on and on  about "free speech"  and I replied to you they agreed to the terms of their membership contract to the fraternity.


----------



## Michelle420

The Rabbi said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the fraternity is a private organization.  SAE national as a private organization has every right to pull their charter.  OU is a public institution.  The rules are different.  We'll see how it all works out, but I think there is an argument to be made that by expelling these assholes, OU may have violated their first amendment rights.  We'll see.  I am sure the courts will sort it out.
> 
> Now as stupid as I find their actions, I have to say that I hope we don't go further down the path of restricting speech.  It's a dangerous, slippery slope, man
> 
> 
> 
> agree with all you've said.
> Were they dumb?  Yes.  Was what they said stupid?  Yes.  But criminalizing dumb and stupid is a very dangerous precedent.  How soon until a private party where someone criticizes Obama leads to fines et?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that's exactly the problem.  When you go through that door you are redefining lines.  They can get redefined and redefined until it becomes criminal to speak against the government or just about anything.  These kids are assholes, but the public can sort it out themselves. OU and SAE national probably didn't have to shut down the SAEs to make them go away.  They would have been branded as a racist house and their recruiting would have probably suffered to the point where they could not maintain and would have died out by themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or the national could have kicked the kids responsible out of the fraternity, the univeristy could have given them a strong tongue lashing and been done.  Instead they just blamed the whole frat.
> Really the dean should have put them on "double secret probation."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Fraternity kicked them out, they don't want to be represented that way, the kids violated their membership agreement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK.  So what?
Click to expand...


So from there we will see how the law plays out. I am glad they no longer can falsely represent an organization  with their racial hate.


----------



## Asclepias

drifter said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ou.edu/content/studentlife/get_involved/student_organizations/register/jcr:content/contentpar/download/file.res/Model Constitution 2012.pdf
> 
> http://www.saerecord.net/files/docs/FraternityLaws.pdf
> 
> Again, I am not sure about being expelled from school. But being kicked out of the fraternity is most certainly the legal right of the fraternity.
> 
> For you to not acknowledge that much is pretty telling about you.
> 
> 
> 
> No one has said the frat doesnt have that right.  I specifically said they did.  What part of that have you missed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same you have missed in that 3 times now I have posted I am not sure about the expelling  but they were rightly kicked out of the fraternity for misrepresentation.
Click to expand...

Rabbi is in his death throes.  He is looking for a way to exit


----------



## The Rabbi

drifter said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ou.edu/content/studentlife/get_involved/student_organizations/register/jcr:content/contentpar/download/file.res/Model Constitution 2012.pdf
> 
> http://www.saerecord.net/files/docs/FraternityLaws.pdf
> 
> Again, I am not sure about being expelled from school. But being kicked out of the fraternity is most certainly the legal right of the fraternity.
> 
> For you to not acknowledge that much is pretty telling about you.
> 
> 
> 
> No one has said the frat doesnt have that right.  I specifically said they did.  What part of that have you missed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You kept going on and on  about "free speech"  and I replied to you they agreed to the terms of their membership contract to the fraternity.
Click to expand...

The two are irrelevant to each other.  The fraternity is a private org.  They can set whatever standards they want.  The university is not. They are a public institution.  Which part of that is unclear to you?


----------



## Michelle420

The Rabbi said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ou.edu/content/studentlife/get_involved/student_organizations/register/jcr:content/contentpar/download/file.res/Model Constitution 2012.pdf
> 
> http://www.saerecord.net/files/docs/FraternityLaws.pdf
> 
> Again, I am not sure about being expelled from school. But being kicked out of the fraternity is most certainly the legal right of the fraternity.
> 
> For you to not acknowledge that much is pretty telling about you.
> 
> 
> 
> No one has said the frat doesnt have that right.  I specifically said they did.  What part of that have you missed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You kept going on and on  about "free speech"  and I replied to you they agreed to the terms of their membership contract to the fraternity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The two are irrelevant to each other.  The fraternity is a private org.  They can set whatever standards they want.  The university is not. They are a public institution.  Which part of that is unclear to you?
Click to expand...


None , you are the one who doesn't like to read the links. Shrug.

So all you want to do is say over and over again they shouldn't be expelled? 

Knock yourself out


----------



## The Rabbi

drifter said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ou.edu/content/studentlife/get_involved/student_organizations/register/jcr:content/contentpar/download/file.res/Model Constitution 2012.pdf
> 
> http://www.saerecord.net/files/docs/FraternityLaws.pdf
> 
> Again, I am not sure about being expelled from school. But being kicked out of the fraternity is most certainly the legal right of the fraternity.
> 
> For you to not acknowledge that much is pretty telling about you.
> 
> 
> 
> No one has said the frat doesnt have that right.  I specifically said they did.  What part of that have you missed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You kept going on and on  about "free speech"  and I replied to you they agreed to the terms of their membership contract to the fraternity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The two are irrelevant to each other.  The fraternity is a private org.  They can set whatever standards they want.  The university is not. They are a public institution.  Which part of that is unclear to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None , you are the one who doesn't like to read the links. Shrug.
> 
> So all you want to do is say over and over again they shouldn't be expelled?
> 
> Knock yourself out
Click to expand...

You understand expelling someone from the fraternity is not the same as expelling them from the univeristy, right?


----------



## Shotgun_Sammy

I can't believe you all would expend this much energy on such a stupid topic.


----------



## rightwinger

The Rabbi said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it in the university's right to do so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last time I checked, universities get to decide who they let attend and who they don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont think so.  Let them try to bar black students and see what happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no doubt that many many black people are denied admission to various colleges and universities everyday.
> 
> You seem hellbent on trying to make some sort of academic point. And failing that miserably, the only point you're getting across is that you're at best a butthurt racist sympathizer and at worst a racist shitbag yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many white people are denied admission too.  But not because they're white.  Same as black people.  Its not because they're black.
> Another shit attempt at red herring fallacy.  You're not very good at this, are you?
> I am hellbent on making the point that kicking people out for expressing views they thought were private is contrary to freedom of expression.  I realize that bothers a shitbag statist **** like you but there you have it.
Click to expand...


They were speaking of views of that fraternity with everyone on the bus singing along. It was not a private discussion, it was a fraternity function.

Both the school and fraternity are justified in kicking them out


----------



## Michelle420

The Rabbi said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ou.edu/content/studentlife/get_involved/student_organizations/register/jcr:content/contentpar/download/file.res/Model Constitution 2012.pdf
> 
> http://www.saerecord.net/files/docs/FraternityLaws.pdf
> 
> Again, I am not sure about being expelled from school. But being kicked out of the fraternity is most certainly the legal right of the fraternity.
> 
> For you to not acknowledge that much is pretty telling about you.
> 
> 
> 
> No one has said the frat doesnt have that right.  I specifically said they did.  What part of that have you missed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You kept going on and on  about "free speech"  and I replied to you they agreed to the terms of their membership contract to the fraternity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The two are irrelevant to each other.  The fraternity is a private org.  They can set whatever standards they want.  The university is not. They are a public institution.  Which part of that is unclear to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None , you are the one who doesn't like to read the links. Shrug.
> 
> So all you want to do is say over and over again they shouldn't be expelled?
> 
> Knock yourself out
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You understand expelling someone from the fraternity is not the same as expelling them from the univeristy, right?
Click to expand...


Obviously, and I understand that if you represent an organization and publicly declare the organization discriminates and believes in hanging black people from a tree, a black student attending the university where frat attends might feel threatened by that. Speech codes has been successful in Employment situations and legally enforced, admittedly Universities have not had such an outcome.

Anyway I've said and linked what I had to say and you are just repeating yourself we are at an impasse.


----------



## The Rabbi

Shotgun_Sammy said:


> I can't believe you all would expend this much energy on such a stupid topic.


Yeah, free speech rights is real stupid.
dolt.


----------



## The Rabbi

rightwinger said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it in the university's right to do so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last time I checked, universities get to decide who they let attend and who they don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont think so.  Let them try to bar black students and see what happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no doubt that many many black people are denied admission to various colleges and universities everyday.
> 
> You seem hellbent on trying to make some sort of academic point. And failing that miserably, the only point you're getting across is that you're at best a butthurt racist sympathizer and at worst a racist shitbag yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many white people are denied admission too.  But not because they're white.  Same as black people.  Its not because they're black.
> Another shit attempt at red herring fallacy.  You're not very good at this, are you?
> I am hellbent on making the point that kicking people out for expressing views they thought were private is contrary to freedom of expression.  I realize that bothers a shitbag statist **** like you but there you have it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were speaking of views of that fraternity with everyone on the bus singing along. It was not a private discussion, it was a fraternity function.
> 
> Both the school and fraternity are justified in kicking them out
Click to expand...

They werent speaking of anything.  Didnt you watch the video?  And since when is a fraternity function not private?  Is a party at your house private?


----------



## The Rabbi

drifter said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one has said the frat doesnt have that right.  I specifically said they did.  What part of that have you missed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You kept going on and on  about "free speech"  and I replied to you they agreed to the terms of their membership contract to the fraternity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The two are irrelevant to each other.  The fraternity is a private org.  They can set whatever standards they want.  The university is not. They are a public institution.  Which part of that is unclear to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None , you are the one who doesn't like to read the links. Shrug.
> 
> So all you want to do is say over and over again they shouldn't be expelled?
> 
> Knock yourself out
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You understand expelling someone from the fraternity is not the same as expelling them from the univeristy, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously, and I understand that if you represent an organization and publicly declare the organization discriminates and believes in hanging black people from a tree, a black student attending the university where frat attends might feel threatened by that. Speech codes has been successful in Employment situations and legally enforced, admittedly Universities have not had such an outcome.
> 
> Anyway I've said and linked what I had to say and you are just repeating yourself we are at an impasse.
Click to expand...

I feel threatened by your comments.  Expect the police any minute.


----------



## manifold

Shotgun_Sammy said:


> I can't believe you all would expend this much energy on such a stupid topic.



I suppose, but watching The Ribeye fail so dramatically and repeatedly has become somewhat of a guilty pleasure for me.

Sue me.


----------



## rightwinger

The Rabbi said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok you want to argue semantics, laws, regulations whatever.........
> Until they are applied equally they are still just a joke no matter what you call them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What law/regulation/whatever is not being applied equally?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1A of the Constituioin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you are hired for a Job, you agree to terms of your employment, so you may not use racial or sexual speech.
> 
> Same applies to fraternities when you sign their contract to be a member.
> 
> If you want free speech don't agree to terms of employment or fraternity etc etc......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The two arent remotely comparable.  And no job requires you to give up rights to free speech away from the job place.
Click to expand...

Every job would fire you for the same activity


----------



## Dot Com

The Rabbi melting down over his defense of racist idiots. 'twas ever thus w/ that shit stain


----------



## rightwinger

Steinlight said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Government guarantees you free speech
> Unless you say something they dont like at a government school,  you are expelled.   no double think there at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The government can't pass a law or prosecute you for your speech
> 
> You can get expelled from a government school for what you say just the same as a private school
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the first amendment only applies in public settings when you say things the government likes. Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first amendment applies to government prosecution....it does not mean there can be no consequences for your speech
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OU is a government institution
Click to expand...

Yes they are


----------



## BluePhantom

Dot Com said:


> The Rabbi melting down over his defense of racist idiots. 'twas ever thus w/ that shit stain



I don't think he is defending *them *so much as he is defending their right to be assholes


----------



## Asclepias

BluePhantom said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi melting down over his defense of racist idiots. 'twas ever thus w/ that shit stain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think he is defending *them *so much as he is defending their right to be assholes
Click to expand...

No one is taking their right to be assholes.


----------



## The Rabbi

rightwinger said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok you want to argue semantics, laws, regulations whatever.........
> Until they are applied equally they are still just a joke no matter what you call them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What law/regulation/whatever is not being applied equally?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1A of the Constituioin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you are hired for a Job, you agree to terms of your employment, so you may not use racial or sexual speech.
> 
> Same applies to fraternities when you sign their contract to be a member.
> 
> If you want free speech don't agree to terms of employment or fraternity etc etc......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The two arent remotely comparable.  And no job requires you to give up rights to free speech away from the job place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every job would fire you for the same activity
Click to expand...

Nope. 
Next


----------



## The Rabbi

Dot Com said:


> The Rabbi melting down over his defense of racist idiots. 'twas ever thus w/ that shit stain


You have a funny way of saying "winning the argument."  Is English not your native language?


----------



## The Rabbi

BluePhantom said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi melting down over his defense of racist idiots. 'twas ever thus w/ that shit stain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think he is defending *them *so much as he is defending their right to be assholes
Click to expand...

Subtlety isnt the strong point of these mental midgets.


----------



## Asclepias

The Rabbi said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi melting down over his defense of racist idiots. 'twas ever thus w/ that shit stain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think he is defending *them *so much as he is defending their right to be assholes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Subtlety isnt the strong point of these mental midgets.
Click to expand...

Determining the difference between a right and a consequence  isnt a strong point of yours.


----------



## BluePhantom

Asclepias said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi melting down over his defense of racist idiots. 'twas ever thus w/ that shit stain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think he is defending *them *so much as he is defending their right to be assholes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one is taking their right to be assholes.
Click to expand...


I am not so sure that is the case.  Being expelled from a state run, public institution for singing a racist song seems to me to be punishment from a government institution for speaking their mind.  As I have been saying, I imagine the courts will sort it out if it comes to that, but I think there is an argument that their first amendment rights have been violated.


----------



## BluePhantom

Asclepias said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi melting down over his defense of racist idiots. 'twas ever thus w/ that shit stain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think he is defending *them *so much as he is defending their right to be assholes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Subtlety isnt the strong point of these mental midgets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Determining the difference between a right and a consequence  isnt a strong point of yours.
Click to expand...


There should be consequences but they should come from the private sector.  SAE national is a private organization and they pulled their charter.  These kids will, and should be branded, and will face public scorn and be ostracized by the OU community.  Let them walk to class and endure that scorn.  Society will take care of it.  No need for the government to get involved if it runs the risk of a violation of constitutional rights.


----------



## Dot Com

wonder what The Rabbi would say if they sang a song about his people like that?


----------



## Asclepias

BluePhantom said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi melting down over his defense of racist idiots. 'twas ever thus w/ that shit stain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think he is defending *them *so much as he is defending their right to be assholes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one is taking their right to be assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not so sure that is the case.  Being expelled from a state run, public institution for singing a racist song seems to me to be punishment from a government institution for speaking their mind.  As I have been saying, I imagine the courts will sort it out if it comes to that, but I think there is an argument that their first amendment rights have been violated.
Click to expand...

They can still sing their racists songs which is my point.


----------



## Asclepias

BluePhantom said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi melting down over his defense of racist idiots. 'twas ever thus w/ that shit stain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think he is defending *them *so much as he is defending their right to be assholes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Subtlety isnt the strong point of these mental midgets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Determining the difference between a right and a consequence  isnt a strong point of yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There should be consequences but they should come from the private sector.  SAE national is a private organization and they pulled their charter.  These kids will, and should be branded, and will face public scorn and be ostracized by the OU community.  Let them walk to class and endure that scorn.  Society will take care of it.  No need for the government to get involved if it runs the risk of a violation of constitutional rights.
Click to expand...

Creating a hostile environment intentionally or unintentionally cannot be tolerated on campus. We have too many white school shooters as proof of that.


----------



## Dot Com

Red State MURICA is STILL cringe worthy after all these years.


----------



## The Rabbi

Dot Com said:


> wonder what The Rabbi would say if they sang a song about his people like that?


They were jerk but they have every right to be jerks.
Too bad for you.


----------



## BluePhantom

Asclepias said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi melting down over his defense of racist idiots. 'twas ever thus w/ that shit stain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think he is defending *them *so much as he is defending their right to be assholes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Subtlety isnt the strong point of these mental midgets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Determining the difference between a right and a consequence  isnt a strong point of yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There should be consequences but they should come from the private sector.  SAE national is a private organization and they pulled their charter.  These kids will, and should be branded, and will face public scorn and be ostracized by the OU community.  Let them walk to class and endure that scorn.  Society will take care of it.  No need for the government to get involved if it runs the risk of a violation of constitutional rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Creating a hostile environment intentionally or unintentionally cannot be tolerated on campus. We have too many white school shooters as proof of that.
Click to expand...


Creating trouble at school is not exclusive to the white community.  Nice try though.  Again, I think the courts will decide whether it was a hostile environment or not.  If it was off campus (which I believe it was) I don't see where the university has any right to take action aside from dissolving the fraternity (and I think the only reason why they could legally do that is because they own the building).


----------



## The Rabbi

BluePhantom said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think he is defending *them *so much as he is defending their right to be assholes
> 
> 
> 
> Subtlety isnt the strong point of these mental midgets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Determining the difference between a right and a consequence  isnt a strong point of yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There should be consequences but they should come from the private sector.  SAE national is a private organization and they pulled their charter.  These kids will, and should be branded, and will face public scorn and be ostracized by the OU community.  Let them walk to class and endure that scorn.  Society will take care of it.  No need for the government to get involved if it runs the risk of a violation of constitutional rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Creating a hostile environment intentionally or unintentionally cannot be tolerated on campus. We have too many white school shooters as proof of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Creating trouble at school is not exclusive to the white community.  Nice try though.  Again, I think the courts will decide whether it was a hostile environment or not.  If it was off campus (which I believe it was) I don't see where the university has any right to take action aside from dissolving the fraternity (and I think the only reason why they could legally do that is because they own the building).
Click to expand...

They didnt create any trouble.  It was a private event.  If some asshole hadnt filmed it and spread it around this wouldnt be an issue.


----------



## Asclepias

BluePhantom said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think he is defending *them *so much as he is defending their right to be assholes
> 
> 
> 
> Subtlety isnt the strong point of these mental midgets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Determining the difference between a right and a consequence  isnt a strong point of yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There should be consequences but they should come from the private sector.  SAE national is a private organization and they pulled their charter.  These kids will, and should be branded, and will face public scorn and be ostracized by the OU community.  Let them walk to class and endure that scorn.  Society will take care of it.  No need for the government to get involved if it runs the risk of a violation of constitutional rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Creating a hostile environment intentionally or unintentionally cannot be tolerated on campus. We have too many white school shooters as proof of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Creating trouble at school is not exclusive to the white community.  Nice try though.  Again, I think the courts will decide whether it was a hostile environment or not.  If it was off campus (which I believe it was) I don't see where the university has any right to take action aside from dissolving the fraternity (and I think the only reason why they could legally do that is because they own the building).
Click to expand...

Thats not the point. The point is that white racists have a history of doing such things. For a fraternity of white kids to sing songs encouraging the lychings of Blacks creates a hostile environment on campus. Doesnt much matter where they did this. They reside on campus.


----------



## rightwinger

The Rabbi said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> What law/regulation/whatever is not being applied equally?
> 
> 
> 
> 1A of the Constituioin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you are hired for a Job, you agree to terms of your employment, so you may not use racial or sexual speech.
> 
> Same applies to fraternities when you sign their contract to be a member.
> 
> If you want free speech don't agree to terms of employment or fraternity etc etc......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The two arent remotely comparable.  And no job requires you to give up rights to free speech away from the job place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every job would fire you for the same activity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.
> Next
Click to expand...

There is not a company in this country that would allow those little assholes to continue working for them

Where ya been the last 50 years Rabbi?


----------



## BluePhantom

Asclepias said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Subtlety isnt the strong point of these mental midgets.
> 
> 
> 
> Determining the difference between a right and a consequence  isnt a strong point of yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There should be consequences but they should come from the private sector.  SAE national is a private organization and they pulled their charter.  These kids will, and should be branded, and will face public scorn and be ostracized by the OU community.  Let them walk to class and endure that scorn.  Society will take care of it.  No need for the government to get involved if it runs the risk of a violation of constitutional rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Creating a hostile environment intentionally or unintentionally cannot be tolerated on campus. We have too many white school shooters as proof of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Creating trouble at school is not exclusive to the white community.  Nice try though.  Again, I think the courts will decide whether it was a hostile environment or not.  If it was off campus (which I believe it was) I don't see where the university has any right to take action aside from dissolving the fraternity (and I think the only reason why they could legally do that is because they own the building).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats not the point. The point is that white racists have a history of doing such things. For a fraternity of white kids to sing songs encouraging the lychings of Blacks creates a hostile environment on campus. Doesnt much matter where they did this. They reside on campus.
Click to expand...



So do black racists.  So do Hispanic racists.  Want to see some big time racism, go visit Japan. Look we are all starting to talk in circles so, interesting as the discussion has been, I am about done here.  Here's my prediction.  In the coming days we will see constitutional scholars weigh in on this.  Some will say OU can expel them and some will say they can't.  Some lawyer or organization will see this as an opportunity to make a name for themselves and they will press a case and the courts will sort it out. 

I think I have made my position clear that I do not condone the actions of the SAEs, but society should be left to sort it out instead of a government institution because that is opening what I believe to be a very dangerous door.  If you disagree, I respect your opinion.  No worries at all.  I am not sure what else I have to add to this discussion


----------



## The Rabbi

rightwinger said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1A of the Constituioin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you are hired for a Job, you agree to terms of your employment, so you may not use racial or sexual speech.
> 
> Same applies to fraternities when you sign their contract to be a member.
> 
> If you want free speech don't agree to terms of employment or fraternity etc etc......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The two arent remotely comparable.  And no job requires you to give up rights to free speech away from the job place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every job would fire you for the same activity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.
> Next
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is not a company in this country that would allow those little assholes to continue working for them
> 
> Where ya been the last 50 years Rabbi?
Click to expand...

Mere assertion fallacy.
Rabbi Rules!


----------



## Asclepias

BluePhantom said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Determining the difference between a right and a consequence  isnt a strong point of yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There should be consequences but they should come from the private sector.  SAE national is a private organization and they pulled their charter.  These kids will, and should be branded, and will face public scorn and be ostracized by the OU community.  Let them walk to class and endure that scorn.  Society will take care of it.  No need for the government to get involved if it runs the risk of a violation of constitutional rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Creating a hostile environment intentionally or unintentionally cannot be tolerated on campus. We have too many white school shooters as proof of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Creating trouble at school is not exclusive to the white community.  Nice try though.  Again, I think the courts will decide whether it was a hostile environment or not.  If it was off campus (which I believe it was) I don't see where the university has any right to take action aside from dissolving the fraternity (and I think the only reason why they could legally do that is because they own the building).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats not the point. The point is that white racists have a history of doing such things. For a fraternity of white kids to sing songs encouraging the lychings of Blacks creates a hostile environment on campus. Doesnt much matter where they did this. They reside on campus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So do black racists.  So do Hispanic racists.  Want to see some big time racism, go visit Japan. Look we are all starting to talk in circles so, interesting as the discussion has been, I am about done here.  Here's my prediction.  In the coming days we will see constitutional scholars weigh in on this.  Some will say OU can expel them and some will say they can't.  Some lawyer or organization will see this as an opportunity to make a name for themselves and they will press a case and the courts will sort it out.
> 
> I think I have made my position clear that I do not condone the actions of the SAEs, but society should be left to sort it out instead of a government institution because that is opening what I believe to be a very dangerous door.  If you disagree, I respect your opinion.  No worries at all.  I am not sure what else I have to add to this discussion
Click to expand...

I disagree. The vast majority of school shooters are white racists. Encouraging racism towards Blacks while living on a public school campus is unacceptable to me. My tax dollars may be supporting these pricks.  We are not in Japan. We are talking about right here in the good ole US of A. I'm not much interested in what constitutional scholars have to say to be honest.  I know lots of attorneys and I agree that someone will attempt to make a name for themselves but they will lose the case while getting paid as donations pour in for their legal fund. The students will be right back where they started. Expelled.

I dont think this is dangerous. It sets a needed precedence that just because you have free speech it doesnt mean you get to be an asshole with impunity.


----------



## Dot Com

The Rabbi said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> wonder what The Rabbi would say if they sang a song about his people like that?
> 
> 
> 
> They were jerk but they have every right to be jerks.
> Too bad for you.
Click to expand...

So you're black? Is that what you're saying?


----------



## The Rabbi

Dot Com said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> wonder what The Rabbi would say if they sang a song about his people like that?
> 
> 
> 
> They were jerk but they have every right to be jerks.
> Too bad for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're black? Is that what you're saying?
Click to expand...

Yawn....


----------



## Dot Com

2 University of Oklahoma students expelled over racist video


----------



## Dot Com

The Rabbi said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> wonder what The Rabbi would say if they sang a song about his people like that?
> 
> 
> 
> They were jerk but they have every right to be jerks.
> Too bad for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're black? Is that what you're saying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yawn....
Click to expand...

Speak English. Are you black or not Texican?


----------



## rightwinger

The Rabbi said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you are hired for a Job, you agree to terms of your employment, so you may not use racial or sexual speech.
> 
> Same applies to fraternities when you sign their contract to be a member.
> 
> If you want free speech don't agree to terms of employment or fraternity etc etc......
> 
> 
> 
> The two arent remotely comparable.  And no job requires you to give up rights to free speech away from the job place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every job would fire you for the same activity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.
> Next
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is not a company in this country that would allow those little assholes to continue working for them
> 
> Where ya been the last 50 years Rabbi?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mere assertion fallacy.
> Rabbi Rules!
Click to expand...

Yes indeed....The Rabbi does rule
In his own twisted little world


----------



## rightwinger

Dot Com said:


> 2 University of Oklahoma students expelled over racist video


I can't wait to see all the schools fighting over them


----------



## The Rabbi

rightwinger said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> The two arent remotely comparable.  And no job requires you to give up rights to free speech away from the job place.
> 
> 
> 
> Every job would fire you for the same activity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.
> Next
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is not a company in this country that would allow those little assholes to continue working for them
> 
> Where ya been the last 50 years Rabbi?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mere assertion fallacy.
> Rabbi Rules!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes indeed....The Rabbi does rule
> In his own twisted little world
Click to expand...

I pwn you every day of the week, nutjobber.


----------



## Dot Com

rightwinger said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 University of Oklahoma students expelled over racist video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see all the schools fighting over them
Click to expand...

Harvard & Princeton will fight over them lol


----------



## Dot Com

The Rabbi said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every job would fire you for the same activity
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> Next
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is not a company in this country that would allow those little assholes to continue working for them
> 
> Where ya been the last 50 years Rabbi?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mere assertion fallacy.
> Rabbi Rules!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes indeed....The Rabbi does rule
> In his own twisted little world
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I pwn you every day of the week, nutjobber.
Click to expand...

^ weak sauce.

This isn't a game Scooter. Those racist idiots spewed what they believe & were dealt w/ accordingly.


----------



## The Rabbi

Dot Com said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> Next
> 
> 
> 
> There is not a company in this country that would allow those little assholes to continue working for them
> 
> Where ya been the last 50 years Rabbi?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mere assertion fallacy.
> Rabbi Rules!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes indeed....The Rabbi does rule
> In his own twisted little world
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I pwn you every day of the week, nutjobber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^ weak sauce.
> 
> This isn't a game Scooter. Those racist idiots spewed what they believe & were dealt w/ accordingly.
Click to expand...

Mere assertion.
You are truly a lightweight in the brain department.


----------



## Dot Com

FAILTrollboi is locked-onto this thread like an Alabama tick 

Those boys had no business being in an institution for higher learning.


----------



## Rexx Taylor

if they are gonna shut down a fraternity over this issue, then they should shut down Al Sharpton for the same reasons.


----------



## The Rabbi

Dot Com said:


> FAILTrollboi is locked-onto this thread like an Alabama tick
> 
> Those boys had no business being in an institution for higher learning.


Yeah take them out back and machine gun them.


----------



## rightwinger

The Rabbi said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every job would fire you for the same activity
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> Next
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is not a company in this country that would allow those little assholes to continue working for them
> 
> Where ya been the last 50 years Rabbi?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mere assertion fallacy.
> Rabbi Rules!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes indeed....The Rabbi does rule
> In his own twisted little world
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I pwn you every day of the week, nutjobber.
Click to expand...

Look at The Rabbi...

I win......I win


----------



## BluePhantom

Asclepias said:


> I disagree. The vast majority of school shooters are white racists. Encouraging racism towards Blacks while living on a public school campus is unacceptable to me. My tax dollars may be supporting these pricks.  We are not in Japan. We are talking about right here in the good ole US of A. I'm not much interested in what constitutional scholars have to say to be honest.  I know lots of attorneys and I agree that someone will attempt to make a name for themselves but they will lose the case while getting paid as donations pour in for their legal fund. The students will be right back where they started. Expelled.
> 
> I dont think this is dangerous. It sets a needed precedence that just because you have free speech it doesnt mean you get to be an asshole with impunity.



I will grant you that the vast majority of school shooters are white but I don't see them targeting people of color and letting white kids walk away.  They are shooting whoever happens to be there.  I think suggesting that singing a racist song will result in black people getting shot at schools is a bit of a stretch


----------



## Dot Com

An outstanding day in this great nation's history that two of those hateful idiots were expelled.


----------



## Steinlight

Dot Com said:


> An outstanding day in this great nation's history that two of those hateful idiots were expelled.


You have the mind of a 5 year old child. Mommy he said mean words!

Yea  universities expelling kids for wrong speak, how great. Free speech is dead. You piece of shit. I hope you end up dying alone and homeless in a gutter.


----------



## BluePhantom

BluePhantom said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. The vast majority of school shooters are white racists. Encouraging racism towards Blacks while living on a public school campus is unacceptable to me. My tax dollars may be supporting these pricks.  We are not in Japan. We are talking about right here in the good ole US of A. I'm not much interested in what constitutional scholars have to say to be honest.  I know lots of attorneys and I agree that someone will attempt to make a name for themselves but they will lose the case while getting paid as donations pour in for their legal fund. The students will be right back where they started. Expelled.
> 
> I dont think this is dangerous. It sets a needed precedence that just because you have free speech it doesnt mean you get to be an asshole with impunity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will grant you that the vast majority of school shooters are white but I don't see them targeting people of color and letting white kids walk away.  They are shooting whoever happens to be there.  I think suggesting that singing a racist song will result in black people getting shot at schools is a bit of a stretch
Click to expand...



As an afterthought...I am not terribly convinced that school shooters are racist in the way we think of it.  I was a teacher for about 10 years and studied school shooters very aggressively to know what to look for in a student that may do something like that.  Some are racist, of course, but not all are nor do I think most are. Take Eric Harris, for example.  In his diaries he certainly had some terrible things to say about minorities before he shot up Columbine, but he had bad stuff to say about everyone.  I am not sure that racism was his motivation.  I think anger and the fact that he was a clinical sociopath resulted in the appearance of racism if looked at in a vacuum.  In other words, it wasn't that he thought white people were superior to black people, it was that he thought *HE *was superior to _*everyone*_.


----------



## Carla_Danger

The Rabbi said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> A. Nobody is getting sent to prison
> B. You're arguing for the government to step in and mete out what you consider to be social justice.
> C. B makes you a bigger statist progressive than Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> They're getting sent off campus.  Its a difference of degree is all.
> I am arguing for government to fuck off and let people live their lives.
> You are the one cheering for Big Brother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Getting sent off campus = Prison = Gulag
> 
> Welcome to the inner mind of The Rabbi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First they get expelled. Then they get sent to prison for it.
> Donald Sterling had his property confiscated from him for similar.  It's only a matter of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sterling got $4Billion for an asset not worth more than $1Billion according to any reasonable DCF valuation.
> 
> Yeah, that's confiscation alright.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irrelevant how much he got. He was forced to sell his property against his will. That is confiscation.
Click to expand...




When you get tired of your new avatar, you can use this.


----------



## squeeze berry

shut down the administration for the same reason

their racism is more harmful


----------



## squeeze berry

Barack Obama, resign


----------



## Carla_Danger

drifter said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your panties aren't just in a wad. They are deep up your anus and and giving you shitlib diarrhea of the mouth . Tell us more about how those with wrong think should be punished.
> 
> 
> 
> Lock them in the room with the OU hoop and football teams and see how many are brave enough to sing the song then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea. Violence against people who say things in private. Totally rational, just as protesting against mean words in private is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In uniform their code of conduct and misrepresentation of the organized club violates the clubs values and the schools agreed on constitution in regards to conduct of organized clubs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your panties aren't just in a wad. They are deep up your anus and and giving you shitlib diarrhea of the mouth . Tell us more about how those with wrong think should be punished.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lock them in the room with the OU hoop and football teams and see how many are brave enough to sing the song then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea. Violence against people who say things in private. Totally rational, just as protesting against mean words in private is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In uniform their code of conduct and misrepresentation of the organized club violates the clubs values and the schools agreed on constitution in regards to conduct of organized clubs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Free speech, not a university value.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already posted the University constitution rules form that organizations and students have to agree to.
> 
> The fraternity denounced those members, they spoke ideals that are not representative of their fraternity.
> 
> Maybe they should just be home schooled
Click to expand...




I'm thinking they were already home schooled. In fact, that could be the problem.  LOL!


----------



## squeeze berry

Carla_Danger said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're getting sent off campus.  Its a difference of degree is all.
> I am arguing for government to fuck off and let people live their lives.
> You are the one cheering for Big Brother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting sent off campus = Prison = Gulag
> 
> Welcome to the inner mind of The Rabbi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First they get expelled. Then they get sent to prison for it.
> Donald Sterling had his property confiscated from him for similar.  It's only a matter of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sterling got $4Billion for an asset not worth more than $1Billion according to any reasonable DCF valuation.
> 
> Yeah, that's confiscation alright.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irrelevant how much he got. He was forced to sell his property against his will. That is confiscation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you get tired of your new avatar, you can use this.
Click to expand...

this could be your new avi


----------



## JakeStarkey

And the racialists are out and about.

You dorks, the fifties are gone.  Talk stupidly and pay the price.


----------



## squeeze berry

JakeStarkey said:


> And the racialists are out and about.
> 
> You dorks, the fifties are gone.  Talk stupidly and pay the price.


when will Obama and Holder pay the price?


----------



## BluePhantom

This has absolutely nothing to do with the topic at hand but I just have to bitch about it.  Forgive me.  My sink plug was split so I sent my daughter to the store to get a new one so I could do dishes.  She returns and the damned thing has instructions on the back.  It says "hold plug upright and insert in drain." And it has a little diagram of a hand placing the plug into the sink drain.  Jesus H Fucking Christ on His Cross is that what we have come to?  Are we that fucking stupid as a society that we need instructions on how to plug a drain with a drain plug?

What is worse?  The SAEs racial ignorance or the guy who actually needs instructions on how to use the drain plug?

Ok rant over.  Moving on.  Thanks for letting me vent


----------



## JakeStarkey

squeeze, you little racialists are not the ticket takers anymore.  Your gray day has set forever.


----------



## Carla_Danger

squeeze berry said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting sent off campus = Prison = Gulag
> 
> Welcome to the inner mind of The Rabbi
> 
> 
> 
> First they get expelled. Then they get sent to prison for it.
> Donald Sterling had his property confiscated from him for similar.  It's only a matter of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sterling got $4Billion for an asset not worth more than $1Billion according to any reasonable DCF valuation.
> 
> Yeah, that's confiscation alright.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irrelevant how much he got. He was forced to sell his property against his will. That is confiscation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you get tired of your new avatar, you can use this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this could be your new avi
Click to expand...



And here's one for you.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Carla, you have captured squeeze perfectly.


----------



## squeeze berry

Carla_Danger said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> First they get expelled. Then they get sent to prison for it.
> Donald Sterling had his property confiscated from him for similar.  It's only a matter of time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sterling got $4Billion for an asset not worth more than $1Billion according to any reasonable DCF valuation.
> 
> Yeah, that's confiscation alright.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irrelevant how much he got. He was forced to sell his property against his will. That is confiscation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you get tired of your new avatar, you can use this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this could be your new avi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And here's one for you.
Click to expand...


at Carla _ canyon


----------



## manifold

BluePhantom said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi melting down over his defense of racist idiots. 'twas ever thus w/ that shit stain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think he is defending *them *so much as he is defending their right to be assholes
Click to expand...


A right that has not been infringed upon.


----------



## manifold

BluePhantom said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi melting down over his defense of racist idiots. 'twas ever thus w/ that shit stain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think he is defending *them *so much as he is defending their right to be assholes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Subtlety isnt the strong point of these mental midgets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Determining the difference between a right and a consequence  isnt a strong point of yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There should be consequences but they should come from the private sector.  SAE national is a private organization and they pulled their charter.  These kids will, and should be branded, and will face public scorn and be ostracized by the OU community.  Let them walk to class and endure that scorn.  Society will take care of it.  No need for the government to get involved if it runs the risk of a violation of constitutional rights.
Click to expand...


I'm inclined to agree with you about the scorn stuff, but again, public schools infringing upon this kind of speech has been upheld by the Supreme Court at almost every turn. That, and the fact that these kids are going to want to put this behind them asap, more or less kills any chance of this ever going to court.


----------



## manifold

The Rabbi said:


> They didnt create any trouble.  It was a private event.  If some asshole hadnt filmed it and spread it around this wouldnt be an issue.



^Defends racism and vilifies the "asshole" who exposes it.

Kind of says it all, no?


----------



## BluePhantom

manifold said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi melting down over his defense of racist idiots. 'twas ever thus w/ that shit stain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think he is defending *them *so much as he is defending their right to be assholes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A right that has not been infringed upon.
Click to expand...



I replied to a similar sentiment earlier.  No need to repeat it. I think the argument can be made that it has been infringed upon, but like I said, the courts will sort it out and I am not sure there is much more that we can say until that happens except that we currently disagree.  I am ok with that.  No problem.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Nah, the chapter hqs have kicked their collective ass, and the U has kicked their academic ass, and I am sure the family had a few choice words for him, such as, "This is mot why we home schooled you."


----------



## manifold

Rexx Taylor said:


> if they are gonna shut down a fraternity over this issue, then they should shut down Al Sharpton for the same reasons.



Who is "they"?


----------



## katsteve2012

squeeze berry said:


> Barack Obama, resign



Leave to one of the board nutjobs to bring our President into this, Typical.


----------



## manifold

BluePhantom said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi melting down over his defense of racist idiots. 'twas ever thus w/ that shit stain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think he is defending *them *so much as he is defending their right to be assholes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A right that has not been infringed upon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I replied to a similar sentiment earlier.  No need to repeat it. I think the argument can be made that it has been infringed upon, but like I said, the courts will sort it out and I am not sure there is much more that we can say until that happens except that we currently disagree.  I am ok with that.  No problem.
Click to expand...


I doubt it'll ever go to court.

These kids don't want to become famous for being racist dicks.


----------



## BluePhantom

manifold said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi melting down over his defense of racist idiots. 'twas ever thus w/ that shit stain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think he is defending *them *so much as he is defending their right to be assholes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Subtlety isnt the strong point of these mental midgets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Determining the difference between a right and a consequence  isnt a strong point of yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There should be consequences but they should come from the private sector.  SAE national is a private organization and they pulled their charter.  These kids will, and should be branded, and will face public scorn and be ostracized by the OU community.  Let them walk to class and endure that scorn.  Society will take care of it.  No need for the government to get involved if it runs the risk of a violation of constitutional rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm inclined to agree with you about the scorn stuff, but again, public schools infringing upon this kind of speech has been upheld by the Supreme Court at almost every turn. That, and the fact that these kids are going to want to put this behind them asap, more or less kills any chance of this ever going to court.
Click to expand...


You may be absolutely correct.  What the legal system has determined in regards to this kind of stuff and freedom of speech and universities, I really am quite ignorant of. It may be that the courts have already decided this and if so I stand humbly corrected. My guess is it will go to court because it's just too juicy for a lawyer to ignore. We'll see what happens.  

in any case...nice argument.  Thumbs up.


----------



## Liminal

Steinlight said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> no seriously. What brought you & the other guy here? You know there are sites that cater to your people's fears.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I didn't realize this website was a hugbox for your precious wittle feelings about mean words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or for those who get their panties in a wad because some racists get kicked out of school
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your panties aren't just in a wad. They are deep up your anus and and giving you shitlib diarrhea of the mouth . Tell us more about how those with wrong think should be punished.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lock them in the room with the OU hoop and football teams and see how many are brave enough to sing the song then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea. Violence against people who say things in private. Totally rational, just as protesting against mean words in private is
Click to expand...


English isn't your first language, is it.


----------



## manifold

Hypothetically speaking...

Would the USPS have the right to fire a mailman who was posting vulgar, racist tweets on Twitter?


----------



## BluePhantom

manifold said:


> Hypothetically speaking...
> 
> Would the USPS have the right to fire a mailman who was posting vulgar, racist tweets on Twitter?



That's sort of similar to schools that have fired teachers that used to be porn stars or have accounts on swinger websites.  Historically, they have been fired, but I personally don't think they should have been.  Now keep in mind I am a Republican and a man of faith saying this.  LOL.  As long as they are doing their job in a competent manner and not bringing their lifestyle into the workplace, they should be able to do as they please and they should not be punished for what they did in their past that is not related to their current position.


----------



## Papageorgio

BluePhantom said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi melting down over his defense of racist idiots. 'twas ever thus w/ that shit stain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think he is defending *them *so much as he is defending their right to be assholes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one is taking their right to be assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not so sure that is the case.  Being expelled from a state run, public institution for singing a racist song seems to me to be punishment from a government institution for speaking their mind.  As I have been saying, I imagine the courts will sort it out if it comes to that, but I think there is an argument that their first amendment rights have been violated.
Click to expand...


You have a valid point, however all schools have rules, not sure if they crossed them or not. If it is a knee jerk response from the school, they could be in trouble.


----------



## The Rabbi

Papageorgio said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi melting down over his defense of racist idiots. 'twas ever thus w/ that shit stain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think he is defending *them *so much as he is defending their right to be assholes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one is taking their right to be assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not so sure that is the case.  Being expelled from a state run, public institution for singing a racist song seems to me to be punishment from a government institution for speaking their mind.  As I have been saying, I imagine the courts will sort it out if it comes to that, but I think there is an argument that their first amendment rights have been violated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have a valid point, however all schools have rules, not sure if they crossed them or not. If it is a knee jerk response from the school, they could be in trouble.
Click to expand...

They'll claim the incident created hostility or some shit.  The truth is they should expel whoever made and shared the video.  No one would have known about it if not for that.


----------



## Carla_Danger

katsteve2012 said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Barack Obama, resign
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leave to one of the board nutjobs to bring our President into this, Typical.
Click to expand...



Oh hell, don't forget Eric Holder, Al Sharpton, Jesse Jackson, Ferguson, and even Saul Alinsky,


----------



## Dot Com

I'm going to take a wild guess and say that those idiots were majoring in Straussian economics


----------



## Liminal

Steinlight said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only support people standing up for what they believe. To test that I think they should sing their song locked in a room with the OU football and hoop team. For example If I met you face to face I would say much worse to you than I say on this board and dare you to say anything back. You on the other hand wouldnt say anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a broken record. Too bad there isn't a affirmative action program for you to come up with an original post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a broken joke. Too bad there isnt a affirmative action program for you to get some better material.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that you made that shit post seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speak english boy. This forum is from the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> at your incoherent nagger babbling.
Click to expand...


Nagger?  Did he just call you a nagger?


----------



## Liminal

manifold said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi melting down over his defense of racist idiots. 'twas ever thus w/ that shit stain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think he is defending *them *so much as he is defending their right to be assholes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A right that has not been infringed upon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I replied to a similar sentiment earlier.  No need to repeat it. I think the argument can be made that it has been infringed upon, but like I said, the courts will sort it out and I am not sure there is much more that we can say until that happens except that we currently disagree.  I am ok with that.  No problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt it'll ever go to court.
> 
> These kids don't want to become famous for being racist dicks.
Click to expand...


I think they should use the Affluenza defense, they are white, privileged, racist, stupid and superficial.  Who would question it?  It's the perfect defense.


----------



## Steinlight

Liminal said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I didn't realize this website was a hugbox for your precious wittle feelings about mean words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or for those who get their panties in a wad because some racists get kicked out of school
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your panties aren't just in a wad. They are deep up your anus and and giving you shitlib diarrhea of the mouth . Tell us more about how those with wrong think should be punished.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lock them in the room with the OU hoop and football teams and see how many are brave enough to sing the song then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea. Violence against people who say things in private. Totally rational, just as protesting against mean words in private is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> English isn't your first language, is it.
Click to expand...

No, but I still understand your own liberal inanities better than you


----------



## Steinlight

Liminal said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a broken record. Too bad there isn't a affirmative action program for you to come up with an original post.
> 
> 
> 
> You are a broken joke. Too bad there isnt a affirmative action program for you to get some better material.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that you made that shit post seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speak english boy. This forum is from the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> at your incoherent nagger babbling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nagger?  Did he just call you a nagger?
Click to expand...

OMG. Go hold a candle light protest about it


----------



## BluePhantom

Liminal said:


> I think they should use the Affluenza defense, they are white, privileged, racist, stupid and superficial.  Who would question it?  It's the perfect defense.



Yeah, yeah...don't you think the politically correctness is getting out of hand though? I mean I saw an article about this situation that pointed out that there was a confederate flag in the window of the SAE house at Oklahoma State and that made them just as guilty.  I mean really?  A totally different campus and a totally different house and just because there was a confederate flag in the window they are thrown in as racists? That's bullshit.

I am a Theta Chi from the Epsilon Kappa chapter.  The Theta Chi - Alpha Omicron chapter was 15 miles away from us and we hated each other. Completely different values and identities.  We were the hell raisers and partiers at our university and they were the God squad at theirs. 

It's getting out of hand.  People are freaking out and attributing characteristics where there may be huge differences


----------



## Dot Com

Liminal said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi melting down over his defense of racist idiots. 'twas ever thus w/ that shit stain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think he is defending *them *so much as he is defending their right to be assholes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A right that has not been infringed upon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I replied to a similar sentiment earlier.  No need to repeat it. I think the argument can be made that it has been infringed upon, but like I said, the courts will sort it out and I am not sure there is much more that we can say until that happens except that we currently disagree.  I am ok with that.  No problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt it'll ever go to court.
> 
> These kids don't want to become famous for being racist dicks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think they should use the Affluenza defense, they are white, privileged, racist, stupid and superficial.  Who would question it?  It's the perfect defense.
Click to expand...

Exactly lol


----------



## JakeStarkey

There is political correctness, BP, and there is calling out inappropriate conduct.  I am sure the Black greek world can be just as stupid at times.

These boys were stupid enough to get outed.


----------



## BluePhantom

JakeStarkey said:


> There is political correctness, BP, and there is calling out inappropriate conduct.  I am sure the Black greek world can be just as stupid at times.
> 
> These boys were stupid enough to get outed.



But is it just because they got caught?  I mean we all show outrage but is there really outrage?  I wonder how much of the anger is true and how much of it is for appearances.  This is an important question because the answer is the difference between how far we have actually come and how much we are just bullshitting each other


----------



## Dot Com

The Rabbi said:


> They'll claim the incident created hostility or some shit.  The truth is they should expel whoever made and shared the video.  No one would have known about it if not for that.


thats like the 4th time you've mentioned that retard.


----------



## katsteve2012

Carla_Danger said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Barack Obama, resign
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leave to one of the board nutjobs to bring our President into this, Typical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh hell, don't forget Eric Holder, Al Sharpton, Jesse Jackson, Ferguson, and even Saul Alinsky,
Click to expand...


Isn't that the truth....lol.


----------



## Liminal

Steinlight said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a broken joke. Too bad there isnt a affirmative action program for you to get some better material.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that you made that shit post seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speak english boy. This forum is from the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> at your incoherent nagger babbling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nagger?  Did he just call you a nagger?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG. Go hold a candle light protest about it
Click to expand...


Gotta keep them uppity naggers in their place.


----------



## Liminal

Steinlight said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or for those who get their panties in a wad because some racists get kicked out of school
> 
> 
> 
> Your panties aren't just in a wad. They are deep up your anus and and giving you shitlib diarrhea of the mouth . Tell us more about how those with wrong think should be punished.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lock them in the room with the OU hoop and football teams and see how many are brave enough to sing the song then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea. Violence against people who say things in private. Totally rational, just as protesting against mean words in private is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> English isn't your first language, is it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, but I still understand your own liberal inanities better than you
Click to expand...


You know how those liberals are, just a bunch of God damn nagger lovers.


----------



## Liminal

BluePhantom said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think they should use the Affluenza defense, they are white, privileged, racist, stupid and superficial.  Who would question it?  It's the perfect defense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, yeah...don't you think the politically correctness is getting out of hand though? I mean I saw an article about this situation that pointed out that there was a confederate flag in the window of the SAE house at Oklahoma State and that made them just as guilty.  I mean really?  A totally different campus and a totally different house and just because there was a confederate flag in the window they are thrown in as racists? That's bullshit.
> 
> I am a Theta Chi from the Epsilon Kappa chapter.  The Theta Chi - Alpha Omicron chapter was 15 miles away from us and we hated each other. Completely different values and identities.  We were the hell raisers and partiers at our university and they were the God squad at theirs.
> 
> It's getting out of hand.  People are freaking out and attributing characteristics where there may be huge differences
Click to expand...


The only reason to fly that flag at a college campus is to piss off a particular group of people.  I believe there's a word for that kind of behavior.


----------



## BluePhantom

but racism is not a white institution.  Sorry...these guys were assholes and fuck them.  But it goes both ways.  My best man at my wedding was a black man named Fred (I am white).  Fred and I are still close.  He always said when it came to music I had far too much soul for a white boy.  LOL.  We both love Earth, Wind and Fire.  We would drive to school and sing.  We had worked out the harmonies and sang together incredibly.  I saw that EWF was playing in our city and I went to Fred all excited and said "we have to go".  Fred looked at the venue and said "you can't go".  

I was confused and didn't understand.  I said "this is our band.  We have to go" and he said.  "I am sorry you can't go.  I can't protect you if you go" Racism goes both ways


----------



## Liminal

BluePhantom said:


> but racism is not a white institution.  Sorry...these guys were assholes and fuck them.  But it goes both ways.  My best man at my wedding was a black man named Fred (I am white).  Fred and I are still close.  He always said when it came to music I had far too much soul for a white boy.  LOL.  We both love Earth, Wind and Fire.  We would drive to school and sing.  We had worked out the harmonies and sang together incredibly.  I saw that EWF was playing in our city and I went to Fred all excited and said "we have to go".  Fred looked at the venue and said "you can't go".
> 
> I was confused and didn't understand.  I said "this is our band.  We have to go" and he said.  "I am sorry you can't go.  I can't protect you if you go" Racism goes both ways



He's just giving you good advice, you probably shouldn't go to an Oakland Raiders game unescorted either.   But that really is a touching story about you and your token friend.


----------



## BluePhantom

Liminal said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> but racism is not a white institution.  Sorry...these guys were assholes and fuck them.  But it goes both ways.  My best man at my wedding was a black man named Fred (I am white).  Fred and I are still close.  He always said when it came to music I had far too much soul for a white boy.  LOL.  We both love Earth, Wind and Fire.  We would drive to school and sing.  We had worked out the harmonies and sang together incredibly.  I saw that EWF was playing in our city and I went to Fred all excited and said "we have to go".  Fred looked at the venue and said "you can't go".
> 
> I was confused and didn't understand.  I said "this is our band.  We have to go" and he said.  "I am sorry you can't go.  I can't protect you if you go" Racism goes both ways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's just giving you good advice, you probably shouldn't go to an Oakland Raiders game unescorted either.   But that really is a touching story about you and your token friend.
Click to expand...


Token friend?  He was the best man at my wedding. He is my best friend.  Who the hell do you think you are to know my mind or my relationship with him? Just because you can't see beyond racial barriers don't think everyone else can't either.  Who the fuck do you think you are diminishing my friendship with Fred?  Token friend.  Go fuck yourself, asshole.  You are a racist for suggesting that a white man and a black man can't have a friendship


----------



## Liminal

BluePhantom said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> but racism is not a white institution.  Sorry...these guys were assholes and fuck them.  But it goes both ways.  My best man at my wedding was a black man named Fred (I am white).  Fred and I are still close.  He always said when it came to music I had far too much soul for a white boy.  LOL.  We both love Earth, Wind and Fire.  We would drive to school and sing.  We had worked out the harmonies and sang together incredibly.  I saw that EWF was playing in our city and I went to Fred all excited and said "we have to go".  Fred looked at the venue and said "you can't go".
> 
> I was confused and didn't understand.  I said "this is our band.  We have to go" and he said.  "I am sorry you can't go.  I can't protect you if you go" Racism goes both ways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's just giving you good advice, you probably shouldn't go to an Oakland Raiders game unescorted either.   But that really is a touching story about you and your token friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Token friend?  He was the best man at my wedding. He is my best friend.  Who the hell do you think you are to know my mind or my relationship with him? Just because you can't see beyond racial barriers don't think everyone else can't either.  Who the fuck do you think you are diminishing my friendship with Fred?  Token friend.  Go fuck yourself, asshole.  You are a racist for suggesting that a white man and a black man can't have a friendship
Click to expand...


He's a token because you use him to validate what ever you were predisposed to believe about all those scary black people.


----------



## Carla_Danger

BluePhantom said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> but racism is not a white institution.  Sorry...these guys were assholes and fuck them.  But it goes both ways.  My best man at my wedding was a black man named Fred (I am white).  Fred and I are still close.  He always said when it came to music I had far too much soul for a white boy.  LOL.  We both love Earth, Wind and Fire.  We would drive to school and sing.  We had worked out the harmonies and sang together incredibly.  I saw that EWF was playing in our city and I went to Fred all excited and said "we have to go".  Fred looked at the venue and said "you can't go".
> 
> I was confused and didn't understand.  I said "this is our band.  We have to go" and he said.  "I am sorry you can't go.  I can't protect you if you go" Racism goes both ways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's just giving you good advice, you probably shouldn't go to an Oakland Raiders game unescorted either.   But that really is a touching story about you and your token friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Token friend?  He was the best man at my wedding. He is my best friend.  Who the hell do you think you are to know my mind or my relationship with him? Just because you can't see beyond racial barriers don't think everyone else can't either.  Who the fuck do you think you are diminishing my friendship with Fred?  Token friend.  Go fuck yourself, asshole.  You are a racist for suggesting that a white man and a black man can't have a friendship
Click to expand...



I think it's totally appropriate to be suspicious of that one black friend rightie's always claim to have, especially if you're signing Earth, Wind, and Fire together.  I dunno.


----------



## Liminal

Carla_Danger said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Barack Obama, resign
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leave to one of the board nutjobs to bring our President into this, Typical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh hell, don't forget Eric Holder, Al Sharpton, Jesse Jackson, Ferguson,  and even Saul Alinsky,
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> but racism is not a white institution.  Sorry...these guys were assholes and fuck them.  But it goes both ways.  My best man at my wedding was a black man named Fred (I am white).  Fred and I are still close.  He always said when it came to music I had far too much soul for a white boy.  LOL.  We both love Earth, Wind and Fire.  We would drive to school and sing.  We had worked out the harmonies and sang together incredibly.  I saw that EWF was playing in our city and I went to Fred all excited and said "we have to go".  Fred looked at the venue and said "you can't go".
> 
> I was confused and didn't understand.  I said "this is our band.  We have to go" and he said.  "I am sorry you can't go.  I can't protect you if you go" Racism goes both ways
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's just giving you good advice, you probably shouldn't go to an Oakland Raiders game unescorted either.   But that really is a touching story about you and your token friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Token friend?  He was the best man at my wedding. He is my best friend.  Who the hell do you think you are to know my mind or my relationship with him? Just because you can't see beyond racial barriers don't think everyone else can't either.  Who the fuck do you think you are diminishing my friendship with Fred?  Token friend.  Go fuck yourself, asshole.  You are a racist for suggesting that a white man and a black man can't have a friendship
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's totally appropriate to be suspicious of that one black friend rightie's always claim to have, especially if you're signing Earth, Wind, and Fire together.  I dunno.
Click to expand...


Next he'll tell us they watched "Birth of a Nation" on CSPAN,  together a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Liminal said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Barack Obama, resign
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leave to one of the board nutjobs to bring our President into this, Typical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh hell, don't forget Eric Holder, Al Sharpton, Jesse Jackson, Ferguson,  and even Saul Alinsky,
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> but racism is not a white institution.  Sorry...these guys were assholes and fuck them.  But it goes both ways.  My best man at my wedding was a black man named Fred (I am white).  Fred and I are still close.  He always said when it came to music I had far too much soul for a white boy.  LOL.  We both love Earth, Wind and Fire.  We would drive to school and sing.  We had worked out the harmonies and sang together incredibly.  I saw that EWF was playing in our city and I went to Fred all excited and said "we have to go".  Fred looked at the venue and said "you can't go".
> 
> I was confused and didn't understand.  I said "this is our band.  We have to go" and he said.  "I am sorry you can't go.  I can't protect you if you go" Racism goes both ways
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's just giving you good advice, you probably shouldn't go to an Oakland Raiders game unescorted either.   But that really is a touching story about you and your token friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Token friend?  He was the best man at my wedding. He is my best friend.  Who the hell do you think you are to know my mind or my relationship with him? Just because you can't see beyond racial barriers don't think everyone else can't either.  Who the fuck do you think you are diminishing my friendship with Fred?  Token friend.  Go fuck yourself, asshole.  You are a racist for suggesting that a white man and a black man can't have a friendship
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's totally appropriate to be suspicious of that one black friend rightie's always claim to have, especially if you're signing Earth, Wind, and Fire together.  I dunno.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Next he'll tell us they watched "Birth of a Nation" on CSPAN,  together a couple of weeks ago.
Click to expand...



I guess I'm having a little trouble with the comments about too much political correctness and the confederate flag on one page, then to singing Earth, Wind, and Fire on the next. That's sorta a big jump.


----------



## Liminal

Carla_Danger said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Barack Obama, resign
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leave to one of the board nutjobs to bring our President into this, Typical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh hell, don't forget Eric Holder, Al Sharpton, Jesse Jackson, Ferguson,  and even Saul Alinsky,
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> but racism is not a white institution.  Sorry...these guys were assholes and fuck them.  But it goes both ways.  My best man at my wedding was a black man named Fred (I am white).  Fred and I are still close.  He always said when it came to music I had far too much soul for a white boy.  LOL.  We both love Earth, Wind and Fire.  We would drive to school and sing.  We had worked out the harmonies and sang together incredibly.  I saw that EWF was playing in our city and I went to Fred all excited and said "we have to go".  Fred looked at the venue and said "you can't go".
> 
> I was confused and didn't understand.  I said "this is our band.  We have to go" and he said.  "I am sorry you can't go.  I can't protect you if you go" Racism goes both ways
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's just giving you good advice, you probably shouldn't go to an Oakland Raiders game unescorted either.   But that really is a touching story about you and your token friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Token friend?  He was the best man at my wedding. He is my best friend.  Who the hell do you think you are to know my mind or my relationship with him? Just because you can't see beyond racial barriers don't think everyone else can't either.  Who the fuck do you think you are diminishing my friendship with Fred?  Token friend.  Go fuck yourself, asshole.  You are a racist for suggesting that a white man and a black man can't have a friendship
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's totally appropriate to be suspicious of that one black friend rightie's always claim to have, especially if you're signing Earth, Wind, and Fire together.  I dunno.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Next he'll tell us they watched "Birth of a Nation" on CSPAN,  together a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'm having a little trouble with the comments about too much political correctness and the confederate flag on one page, then to singing Earth, Wind, and Fire on the next. That's sorta a big jump.
Click to expand...


Giving him a name, "Fred", adds extra realism to the scenario.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Liminal said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Barack Obama, resign
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leave to one of the board nutjobs to bring our President into this, Typical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh hell, don't forget Eric Holder, Al Sharpton, Jesse Jackson, Ferguson,  and even Saul Alinsky,
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's just giving you good advice, you probably shouldn't go to an Oakland Raiders game unescorted either.   But that really is a touching story about you and your token friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Token friend?  He was the best man at my wedding. He is my best friend.  Who the hell do you think you are to know my mind or my relationship with him? Just because you can't see beyond racial barriers don't think everyone else can't either.  Who the fuck do you think you are diminishing my friendship with Fred?  Token friend.  Go fuck yourself, asshole.  You are a racist for suggesting that a white man and a black man can't have a friendship
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's totally appropriate to be suspicious of that one black friend rightie's always claim to have, especially if you're signing Earth, Wind, and Fire together.  I dunno.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Next he'll tell us they watched "Birth of a Nation" on CSPAN,  together a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'm having a little trouble with the comments about too much political correctness and the confederate flag on one page, then to singing Earth, Wind, and Fire on the next. That's sorta a big jump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Giving him a name, "Fred", adds extra realism to the scenario.
Click to expand...








Sing with me!


----------



## Liminal

Carla_Danger said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leave to one of the board nutjobs to bring our President into this, Typical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh hell, don't forget Eric Holder, Al Sharpton, Jesse Jackson, Ferguson,  and even Saul Alinsky,
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Token friend?  He was the best man at my wedding. He is my best friend.  Who the hell do you think you are to know my mind or my relationship with him? Just because you can't see beyond racial barriers don't think everyone else can't either.  Who the fuck do you think you are diminishing my friendship with Fred?  Token friend.  Go fuck yourself, asshole.  You are a racist for suggesting that a white man and a black man can't have a friendship
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's totally appropriate to be suspicious of that one black friend rightie's always claim to have, especially if you're signing Earth, Wind, and Fire together.  I dunno.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Next he'll tell us they watched "Birth of a Nation" on CSPAN,  together a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'm having a little trouble with the comments about too much political correctness and the confederate flag on one page, then to singing Earth, Wind, and Fire on the next. That's sorta a big jump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Giving him a name, "Fred", adds extra realism to the scenario.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sing with me!
Click to expand...


Or how about.....


----------



## BluePhantom

Carla_Danger said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> but racism is not a white institution.  Sorry...these guys were assholes and fuck them.  But it goes both ways.  My best man at my wedding was a black man named Fred (I am white).  Fred and I are still close.  He always said when it came to music I had far too much soul for a white boy.  LOL.  We both love Earth, Wind and Fire.  We would drive to school and sing.  We had worked out the harmonies and sang together incredibly.  I saw that EWF was playing in our city and I went to Fred all excited and said "we have to go".  Fred looked at the venue and said "you can't go".
> 
> I was confused and didn't understand.  I said "this is our band.  We have to go" and he said.  "I am sorry you can't go.  I can't protect you if you go" Racism goes both ways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's just giving you good advice, you probably shouldn't go to an Oakland Raiders game unescorted either.   But that really is a touching story about you and your token friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Token friend?  He was the best man at my wedding. He is my best friend.  Who the hell do you think you are to know my mind or my relationship with him? Just because you can't see beyond racial barriers don't think everyone else can't either.  Who the fuck do you think you are diminishing my friendship with Fred?  Token friend.  Go fuck yourself, asshole.  You are a racist for suggesting that a white man and a black man can't have a friendship
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's totally appropriate to be suspicious of that one black friend rightie's always claim to have, especially if you're signing Earth, Wind, and Fire together.  I dunno.
Click to expand...



I am going to walk away because I am too angry to have a rational dialogue.  You and Liminal should really have a hard look at yourselves. It seems to me that you are both so eager to look for injustices that you cant accept that in some situations there are no injustices that exist.  It seems to me that both of you are displaying racism by assuming that an actual friendship between men of different races must have ulterior motives.   BTW Fred is a rightie too...yes there actually are black Republicans.

You two are the problem.  When people of differing races find friendship you diminish it instead of letting it be what it is.  Shame on you both.


----------



## Carla_Danger

It's hard to listen to that song without dancing.


----------



## Carla_Danger

BluePhantom said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> but racism is not a white institution.  Sorry...these guys were assholes and fuck them.  But it goes both ways.  My best man at my wedding was a black man named Fred (I am white).  Fred and I are still close.  He always said when it came to music I had far too much soul for a white boy.  LOL.  We both love Earth, Wind and Fire.  We would drive to school and sing.  We had worked out the harmonies and sang together incredibly.  I saw that EWF was playing in our city and I went to Fred all excited and said "we have to go".  Fred looked at the venue and said "you can't go".
> 
> I was confused and didn't understand.  I said "this is our band.  We have to go" and he said.  "I am sorry you can't go.  I can't protect you if you go" Racism goes both ways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's just giving you good advice, you probably shouldn't go to an Oakland Raiders game unescorted either.   But that really is a touching story about you and your token friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Token friend?  He was the best man at my wedding. He is my best friend.  Who the hell do you think you are to know my mind or my relationship with him? Just because you can't see beyond racial barriers don't think everyone else can't either.  Who the fuck do you think you are diminishing my friendship with Fred?  Token friend.  Go fuck yourself, asshole.  You are a racist for suggesting that a white man and a black man can't have a friendship
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's totally appropriate to be suspicious of that one black friend rightie's always claim to have, especially if you're signing Earth, Wind, and Fire together.  I dunno.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to walk away because I am too angry to have a rational dialogue.  You and Liminal should really have a hard look at yourselves. It seems to me that you are both so eager to look for injustices that you cant accept that in some situations there are no injustices that exist.  It seems to me that both of you are displaying racism by assuming that an actual friendship between men of different races must have ulterior motives.   BTW Fred is a rightie too...yes there actually are black Republicans.
> 
> You two are the problem.  When people of differing races find friendship you diminish it instead of letting it be what it is.  Shame on you both.
Click to expand...



Don't get mad and leave. This is a message board.  We don't know you. People can say anything on a message forum. If you've really got a friend named Fred, and you both sing Earth, Wind, and Fire, I think that's great.


----------



## Liminal

BluePhantom said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> but racism is not a white institution.  Sorry...these guys were assholes and fuck them.  But it goes both ways.  My best man at my wedding was a black man named Fred (I am white).  Fred and I are still close.  He always said when it came to music I had far too much soul for a white boy.  LOL.  We both love Earth, Wind and Fire.  We would drive to school and sing.  We had worked out the harmonies and sang together incredibly.  I saw that EWF was playing in our city and I went to Fred all excited and said "we have to go".  Fred looked at the venue and said "you can't go".
> 
> I was confused and didn't understand.  I said "this is our band.  We have to go" and he said.  "I am sorry you can't go.  I can't protect you if you go" Racism goes both ways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's just giving you good advice, you probably shouldn't go to an Oakland Raiders game unescorted either.   But that really is a touching story about you and your token friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Token friend?  He was the best man at my wedding. He is my best friend.  Who the hell do you think you are to know my mind or my relationship with him? Just because you can't see beyond racial barriers don't think everyone else can't either.  Who the fuck do you think you are diminishing my friendship with Fred?  Token friend.  Go fuck yourself, asshole.  You are a racist for suggesting that a white man and a black man can't have a friendship
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's totally appropriate to be suspicious of that one black friend rightie's always claim to have, especially if you're signing Earth, Wind, and Fire together.  I dunno.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to walk away because I am too angry to have a rational dialogue.  You and Liminal should really have a hard look at yourselves. It seems to me that you are both so eager to look for injustices that you cant accept that in some situations there are no injustices that exist.  It seems to me that both of you are displaying racism by assuming that an actual friendship between men of different races must have ulterior motives.   BTW Fred is a rightie too...yes there actually are black Republicans.
> 
> You two are the problem.  When people of differing races find friendship you diminish it instead of letting it be what it is.  Shame on you both.
Click to expand...


You and your imaginary friend have a perfect right to be angry.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Liminal said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh hell, don't forget Eric Holder, Al Sharpton, Jesse Jackson, Ferguson,  and even Saul Alinsky,
> I think it's totally appropriate to be suspicious of that one black friend rightie's always claim to have, especially if you're signing Earth, Wind, and Fire together.  I dunno.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next he'll tell us they watched "Birth of a Nation" on CSPAN,  together a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'm having a little trouble with the comments about too much political correctness and the confederate flag on one page, then to singing Earth, Wind, and Fire on the next. That's sorta a big jump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Giving him a name, "Fred", adds extra realism to the scenario.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sing with me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or how about.....
Click to expand...




Another good song!!!

I'm kinda partial to this one.


----------



## Liminal

Carla_Danger said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> but racism is not a white institution.  Sorry...these guys were assholes and fuck them.  But it goes both ways.  My best man at my wedding was a black man named Fred (I am white).  Fred and I are still close.  He always said when it came to music I had far too much soul for a white boy.  LOL.  We both love Earth, Wind and Fire.  We would drive to school and sing.  We had worked out the harmonies and sang together incredibly.  I saw that EWF was playing in our city and I went to Fred all excited and said "we have to go".  Fred looked at the venue and said "you can't go".
> 
> I was confused and didn't understand.  I said "this is our band.  We have to go" and he said.  "I am sorry you can't go.  I can't protect you if you go" Racism goes both ways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's just giving you good advice, you probably shouldn't go to an Oakland Raiders game unescorted either.   But that really is a touching story about you and your token friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Token friend?  He was the best man at my wedding. He is my best friend.  Who the hell do you think you are to know my mind or my relationship with him? Just because you can't see beyond racial barriers don't think everyone else can't either.  Who the fuck do you think you are diminishing my friendship with Fred?  Token friend.  Go fuck yourself, asshole.  You are a racist for suggesting that a white man and a black man can't have a friendship
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's totally appropriate to be suspicious of that one black friend rightie's always claim to have, especially if you're signing Earth, Wind, and Fire together.  I dunno.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to walk away because I am too angry to have a rational dialogue.  You and Liminal should really have a hard look at yourselves. It seems to me that you are both so eager to look for injustices that you cant accept that in some situations there are no injustices that exist.  It seems to me that both of you are displaying racism by assuming that an actual friendship between men of different races must have ulterior motives.   BTW Fred is a rightie too...yes there actually are black Republicans.
> 
> You two are the problem.  When people of differing races find friendship you diminish it instead of letting it be what it is.  Shame on you both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get mad and leave. This is a message board.  We don't know you. People can say anything on a message forum. If you've really got a friend named Fred, and you both sing Earth, Wind, and Fire, I think that's great.
Click to expand...


Maybe "Fred" could become a member of this forum too, but I think it's against the rules for one person to have two personas.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Liminal said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's just giving you good advice, you probably shouldn't go to an Oakland Raiders game unescorted either.   But that really is a touching story about you and your token friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Token friend?  He was the best man at my wedding. He is my best friend.  Who the hell do you think you are to know my mind or my relationship with him? Just because you can't see beyond racial barriers don't think everyone else can't either.  Who the fuck do you think you are diminishing my friendship with Fred?  Token friend.  Go fuck yourself, asshole.  You are a racist for suggesting that a white man and a black man can't have a friendship
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's totally appropriate to be suspicious of that one black friend rightie's always claim to have, especially if you're signing Earth, Wind, and Fire together.  I dunno.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to walk away because I am too angry to have a rational dialogue.  You and Liminal should really have a hard look at yourselves. It seems to me that you are both so eager to look for injustices that you cant accept that in some situations there are no injustices that exist.  It seems to me that both of you are displaying racism by assuming that an actual friendship between men of different races must have ulterior motives.   BTW Fred is a rightie too...yes there actually are black Republicans.
> 
> You two are the problem.  When people of differing races find friendship you diminish it instead of letting it be what it is.  Shame on you both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get mad and leave. This is a message board.  We don't know you. People can say anything on a message forum. If you've really got a friend named Fred, and you both sing Earth, Wind, and Fire, I think that's great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe "Fred" could become a member of this forum too, but I think it's against the rules for one person to have two personas.
Click to expand...



I wonder if Fred knows those Republican's would like to take away his voting rights?


----------



## Liminal

Carla_Danger said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Token friend?  He was the best man at my wedding. He is my best friend.  Who the hell do you think you are to know my mind or my relationship with him? Just because you can't see beyond racial barriers don't think everyone else can't either.  Who the fuck do you think you are diminishing my friendship with Fred?  Token friend.  Go fuck yourself, asshole.  You are a racist for suggesting that a white man and a black man can't have a friendship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's totally appropriate to be suspicious of that one black friend rightie's always claim to have, especially if you're signing Earth, Wind, and Fire together.  I dunno.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to walk away because I am too angry to have a rational dialogue.  You and Liminal should really have a hard look at yourselves. It seems to me that you are both so eager to look for injustices that you cant accept that in some situations there are no injustices that exist.  It seems to me that both of you are displaying racism by assuming that an actual friendship between men of different races must have ulterior motives.   BTW Fred is a rightie too...yes there actually are black Republicans.
> 
> You two are the problem.  When people of differing races find friendship you diminish it instead of letting it be what it is.  Shame on you both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get mad and leave. This is a message board.  We don't know you. People can say anything on a message forum. If you've really got a friend named Fred, and you both sing Earth, Wind, and Fire, I think that's great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe "Fred" could become a member of this forum too, but I think it's against the rules for one person to have two personas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if Fred knows those Republican's would like to take away his voting rights?
Click to expand...


I think we should try to save "Fred" from his friend.  I wonder how we can contact "Fred"?


----------



## Carla_Danger

Liminal said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's totally appropriate to be suspicious of that one black friend rightie's always claim to have, especially if you're signing Earth, Wind, and Fire together.  I dunno.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to walk away because I am too angry to have a rational dialogue.  You and Liminal should really have a hard look at yourselves. It seems to me that you are both so eager to look for injustices that you cant accept that in some situations there are no injustices that exist.  It seems to me that both of you are displaying racism by assuming that an actual friendship between men of different races must have ulterior motives.   BTW Fred is a rightie too...yes there actually are black Republicans.
> 
> You two are the problem.  When people of differing races find friendship you diminish it instead of letting it be what it is.  Shame on you both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get mad and leave. This is a message board.  We don't know you. People can say anything on a message forum. If you've really got a friend named Fred, and you both sing Earth, Wind, and Fire, I think that's great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe "Fred" could become a member of this forum too, but I think it's against the rules for one person to have two personas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if Fred knows those Republican's would like to take away his voting rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think we should try to save "Fred" from his friend.  I wonder how we can contact "Fred"?
Click to expand...



I guess we'll just have to try through the spirit world, I dunno.  I do know that it's way past my bedtime.  I have no idea what I'm doing up so late.  I have to get up at 5 AM.

Have a good one!


----------



## BluePhantom

Liminal said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's totally appropriate to be suspicious of that one black friend rightie's always claim to have, especially if you're signing Earth, Wind, and Fire together.  I dunno.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to walk away because I am too angry to have a rational dialogue.  You and Liminal should really have a hard look at yourselves. It seems to me that you are both so eager to look for injustices that you cant accept that in some situations there are no injustices that exist.  It seems to me that both of you are displaying racism by assuming that an actual friendship between men of different races must have ulterior motives.   BTW Fred is a rightie too...yes there actually are black Republicans.
> 
> You two are the problem.  When people of differing races find friendship you diminish it instead of letting it be what it is.  Shame on you both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get mad and leave. This is a message board.  We don't know you. People can say anything on a message forum. If you've really got a friend named Fred, and you both sing Earth, Wind, and Fire, I think that's great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe "Fred" could become a member of this forum too, but I think it's against the rules for one person to have two personas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if Fred knows those Republican's would like to take away his voting rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think we should try to save "Fred" from his friend.  I wonder how we can contact "Fred"?
Click to expand...


Wow I cannot believe you two have the audacity to be so incredibly racist in public.


----------



## Steinlight

Liminal said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> that you made that shit post seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> Speak english boy. This forum is from the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> at your incoherent nagger babbling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nagger?  Did he just call you a nagger?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG. Go hold a candle light protest about it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gotta keep them uppity naggers in their place.
Click to expand...

They apparently know their place as perpetual whiners


----------



## Steinlight

Liminal said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your panties aren't just in a wad. They are deep up your anus and and giving you shitlib diarrhea of the mouth . Tell us more about how those with wrong think should be punished.
> 
> 
> 
> Lock them in the room with the OU hoop and football teams and see how many are brave enough to sing the song then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea. Violence against people who say things in private. Totally rational, just as protesting against mean words in private is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> English isn't your first language, is it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, but I still understand your own liberal inanities better than you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know how those liberals are, just a bunch of God damn nagger lovers.
Click to expand...

Yea pretty much.


----------



## BluePhantom

Carla_Danger said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to walk away because I am too angry to have a rational dialogue.  You and Liminal should really have a hard look at yourselves. It seems to me that you are both so eager to look for injustices that you cant accept that in some situations there are no injustices that exist.  It seems to me that both of you are displaying racism by assuming that an actual friendship between men of different races must have ulterior motives.   BTW Fred is a rightie too...yes there actually are black Republicans.
> 
> You two are the problem.  When people of differing races find friendship you diminish it instead of letting it be what it is.  Shame on you both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get mad and leave. This is a message board.  We don't know you. People can say anything on a message forum. If you've really got a friend named Fred, and you both sing Earth, Wind, and Fire, I think that's great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe "Fred" could become a member of this forum too, but I think it's against the rules for one person to have two personas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if Fred knows those Republican's would like to take away his voting rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think we should try to save "Fred" from his friend.  I wonder how we can contact "Fred"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I guess we'll just have to try through the spirit world, I dunno.  I do know that it's way past my bedtime.  I have no idea what I'm doing up so late.  I have to get up at 5 AM.
> 
> Have a good one!
Click to expand...


So according to you and Liminal it's apparently not realistic for a black man and a white man to have a friendship without it being a token thing or just symbolic.  You two are such incredible hypocrites.  You demand equality but when it actually exists you dismiss it as symbolism or token friendship.  Fuck you both.  You two are part of the problem because you create division under the guise of unification.  If there wasn't something to bitch about you two would have no purpose and thus you create division to give yourself purpose.  YOU are the fucking problem


----------



## BluePhantom

Liminal said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's totally appropriate to be suspicious of that one black friend rightie's always claim to have, especially if you're signing Earth, Wind, and Fire together.  I dunno.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to walk away because I am too angry to have a rational dialogue.  You and Liminal should really have a hard look at yourselves. It seems to me that you are both so eager to look for injustices that you cant accept that in some situations there are no injustices that exist.  It seems to me that both of you are displaying racism by assuming that an actual friendship between men of different races must have ulterior motives.   BTW Fred is a rightie too...yes there actually are black Republicans.
> 
> You two are the problem.  When people of differing races find friendship you diminish it instead of letting it be what it is.  Shame on you both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get mad and leave. This is a message board.  We don't know you. People can say anything on a message forum. If you've really got a friend named Fred, and you both sing Earth, Wind, and Fire, I think that's great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe "Fred" could become a member of this forum too, but I think it's against the rules for one person to have two personas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if Fred knows those Republican's would like to take away his voting rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think we should try to save "Fred" from his friend.  I wonder how we can contact "Fred"?
Click to expand...


By assuming that Fred can't think for himself and needs you to save him from the white man's influence you are demonstrating your racism.  You think Fred can't think for himself?  You are a total racist


----------



## Liminal

BluePhantom said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get mad and leave. This is a message board.  We don't know you. People can say anything on a message forum. If you've really got a friend named Fred, and you both sing Earth, Wind, and Fire, I think that's great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe "Fred" could become a member of this forum too, but I think it's against the rules for one person to have two personas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if Fred knows those Republican's would like to take away his voting rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think we should try to save "Fred" from his friend.  I wonder how we can contact "Fred"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I guess we'll just have to try through the spirit world, I dunno.  I do know that it's way past my bedtime.  I have no idea what I'm doing up so late.  I have to get up at 5 AM.
> 
> Have a good one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So according to you and Liminal it's apparently not realistic for a black man and a white man to have a friendship without it being a token thing or just symbolic.  You two are such incredible hypocrites.  You demand equality but when it actually exists you dismiss it as symbolism or token friendship.  Fuck you both.  You two are part of the problem because you create division under the guise of unification.  If there wasn't something to bitch about you two would have no purpose and thus you create division to give yourself purpose.  YOU are the fucking problem
Click to expand...


The whole story was amateurishly contrived.  I like the part where you are blithely and innocently confused by "Fred's" warning.


----------



## Carla_Danger

BluePhantom said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to walk away because I am too angry to have a rational dialogue.  You and Liminal should really have a hard look at yourselves. It seems to me that you are both so eager to look for injustices that you cant accept that in some situations there are no injustices that exist.  It seems to me that both of you are displaying racism by assuming that an actual friendship between men of different races must have ulterior motives.   BTW Fred is a rightie too...yes there actually are black Republicans.
> 
> You two are the problem.  When people of differing races find friendship you diminish it instead of letting it be what it is.  Shame on you both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get mad and leave. This is a message board.  We don't know you. People can say anything on a message forum. If you've really got a friend named Fred, and you both sing Earth, Wind, and Fire, I think that's great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe "Fred" could become a member of this forum too, but I think it's against the rules for one person to have two personas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if Fred knows those Republican's would like to take away his voting rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think we should try to save "Fred" from his friend.  I wonder how we can contact "Fred"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By assuming that Fred can't think for himself and needs you to save him from the white man's influence you are demonstrating your racism.  You think Fred can't think for himself?  You are a total racist
Click to expand...



I think the problem is, we're assuming Fred doesn't exist.


----------



## rightwinger

Dot Com said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> They'll claim the incident created hostility or some shit.  The truth is they should expel whoever made and shared the video.  No one would have known about it if not for that.
> 
> 
> 
> thats like the 4th time you've mentioned that retard.
Click to expand...

 
Leave The Rabbi alone....he is still trolling for shock value

<hint: pretend you are outraged and The Rabbi will giggle like a little girl>


----------



## rightwinger

The kid leading the chant was a Freshman. He learned the song soon after joining the fraternity. Everyone on the bus knew the song and obviously enjoyed singing it


The kids learned a valuable life lesson........If you are going to make racist taunts, do it on an anonymous message board


----------



## Carla_Danger

BluePhantom said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get mad and leave. This is a message board.  We don't know you. People can say anything on a message forum. If you've really got a friend named Fred, and you both sing Earth, Wind, and Fire, I think that's great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe "Fred" could become a member of this forum too, but I think it's against the rules for one person to have two personas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if Fred knows those Republican's would like to take away his voting rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think we should try to save "Fred" from his friend.  I wonder how we can contact "Fred"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I guess we'll just have to try through the spirit world, I dunno.  I do know that it's way past my bedtime.  I have no idea what I'm doing up so late.  I have to get up at 5 AM.
> 
> Have a good one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *So according to you and Liminal it's apparently not realistic for a black man and a white man to have a friendship without it being a token thing or just symbolic*.  You two are such incredible hypocrites.  You demand equality but when it actually exists you dismiss it as symbolism or token friendship.  Fuck you both.  You two are part of the problem because you create division under the guise of unification.  If there wasn't something to bitch about you two would have no purpose and thus you create division to give yourself purpose.  YOU are the fucking problem
Click to expand...



Under normal circumstances....but your circumstances aren't normal.  I'm calling bullshit on your story because no one needs protection while attending an Earth, Wind, and Fire concert.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*If you were born white in America, and the black man is living better than you are, just where do you think the fault may lay?*

The black man, and his stranglehold on power in America keeping you down? 
The black mans access to superior educational facilities that won't admit whites? 
The black man getting all the best, highest paying jobs.
The black mans control of Wall St, and Fortune 500 companies?


----------



## Carla_Danger

BluePhantom said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to walk away because I am too angry to have a rational dialogue.  You and Liminal should really have a hard look at yourselves. It seems to me that you are both so eager to look for injustices that you cant accept that in some situations there are no injustices that exist.  It seems to me that both of you are displaying racism by assuming that an actual friendship between men of different races must have ulterior motives.   BTW Fred is a rightie too...yes there actually are black Republicans.
> 
> You two are the problem.  When people of differing races find friendship you diminish it instead of letting it be what it is.  Shame on you both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get mad and leave. This is a message board.  We don't know you. People can say anything on a message forum. If you've really got a friend named Fred, and you both sing Earth, Wind, and Fire, I think that's great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe "Fred" could become a member of this forum too, but I think it's against the rules for one person to have two personas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if Fred knows those Republican's would like to take away his voting rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think we should try to save "Fred" from his friend.  I wonder how we can contact "Fred"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow I cannot believe you two have the audacity to be so incredibly racist in public.
Click to expand...




This supposed friend of Fred's doesn't know that it is offensive to hang a Confederate flag in the window at a frat house.


----------



## rightwinger

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *If you were born white in America, and the black man is living better than you are, just where do you think the fault may lay?*
> 
> The black man, and his stranglehold on power in America keeping you down?
> The black mans access to superior educational facilities that won't admit whites?
> The black man getting all the best, highest paying jobs.
> The black mans control of Wall St, and Fortune 500 companies?


 
It is called being uppity


----------



## Dot Com

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *If you were born white in America, and the black man is living better than you are, just where do you think the fault may lay?*
> 
> The black man, and his stranglehold on power in America keeping you down?
> The black mans access to superior educational facilities that won't admit whites?
> The black man getting all the best, highest paying jobs.
> The black mans control of Wall St, and Fortune 500 companies?


Thats why the resident eXtreme rw'ers hate the President as does their *cough* "party"- Republicorp


----------



## Shotgun_Sammy

Sounds like a bad cliche from 60 years ago


----------



## Dot Com

Video of racist chant threatens Univ. of Oklahoma s progress - Yahoo News


> NORMAN, Okla. (AP) — Almost a generation ago, the University of Oklahoma set out to raise its profile, seeking to build a regional school that served mostly students from the Southwest into a leading institution that attracted top scholars.
> 
> President David Boren made striking progress, achieving a reputation that now extends well beyond the Sooners football team that once defined the campus. But those improvements seem in peril after members of a fraternity were caught on video chanting a racial slur. The chant referenced lynching and indicated black students would never be admitted to OU's chapter of Sigma Alpha Epsilon


----------



## vetteman89

college age kids need to learn that their actions reflect on everyone an everything around them (i.e. their parents, church, friends, extended family, university, etc, etc).

if/when they engage in behavior that reflects badly, and they get caught (which in this day and age is virtually inevitable with advent of the smart-phone), they must expect to face the consequences of their actions.

we have all been young and stupid, but we must all come of age where we recognize that things like this hateful chant are not and will never be harmless.

i believe both the university and the fraternity did the righ thing to simply shut it down and expell those who were obviously the ring leaders.

now, perhaps, this will serve as a learning opportunity for other students.

perhaps students will study our history a little closer and come to realize just how unacceptable things like this have become in our society today.

"he who refuses to learn from the past is doomed to repeat it"


----------



## rightwinger

vetteman89 said:


> college age kids need to learn that their actions reflect on everyone an everything around them (i.e. their parents, church, friends, extended family, university, etc, etc).
> 
> if/when they engage in behavior that reflects badly, and they get caught (which in this day and age is virtually inevitable with advent of the smart-phone), they must expect to face the consequences of their actions.
> 
> we have all been young and stupid, but we must all come of age where we recognize that things like this hateful chant are not and will never be harmless.
> 
> i believe both the university and the fraternity did the righ thing to simply shut it down and expell those who were obviously the ring leaders.
> 
> now, perhaps, this will serve as a learning opportunity for other students.
> 
> perhaps students will study our history a little closer and come to realize just how unacceptable things like this have become in our society today.
> 
> "he who refuses to learn from the past is doomed to repeat it"


 
Thats about it

It was .....We always sang it before........Everyone else was doing it

Same thing happened with hazing. Frats are not known for being on the cutting edge


----------



## Ravi

BluePhantom said:


> but racism is not a white institution.  Sorry...these guys were assholes and fuck them.  But it goes both ways.  My best man at my wedding was a black man named Fred (I am white).  Fred and I are still close.  He always said when it came to music I had far too much soul for a white boy.  LOL.  We both love Earth, Wind and Fire.  We would drive to school and sing.  We had worked out the harmonies and sang together incredibly.  I saw that EWF was playing in our city and I went to Fred all excited and said "we have to go".  Fred looked at the venue and said "you can't go".
> 
> I was confused and didn't understand.  I said "this is our band.  We have to go" and he said.  "I am sorry you can't go.  I can't protect you if you go" Racism goes both ways


Hi BP, long time no see.

EWF mostly draws middle aged white people. A quick look at their touring schedules shows they don't play anywhere that a white man such as yourself would need protection from the ravaging Negroes.


----------



## Asclepias

BluePhantom said:


> but racism is not a white institution.  Sorry...these guys were assholes and fuck them.  But it goes both ways.  My best man at my wedding was a black man named Fred (I am white).  Fred and I are still close.  He always said when it came to music I had far too much soul for a white boy.  LOL.  We both love Earth, Wind and Fire.  We would drive to school and sing.  We had worked out the harmonies and sang together incredibly.  I saw that EWF was playing in our city and I went to Fred all excited and said "we have to go".  Fred looked at the venue and said "you can't go".
> 
> I was confused and didn't understand.  I said "this is our band.  We have to go" and he said.  "I am sorry you can't go.  I can't protect you if you go" Racism goes both ways


Yes racism is a white institution. Of that there is no doubt. That story about not going to an EWF concert sounds a bit suspect. Black peoples one "weakness" is their easy acceptance of people that enjoy their culture.


----------



## manifold

Asclepias said:


> Yes racism is a white institution. Of that there is no doubt.



You misspelled "human".


----------



## Asclepias

manifold said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes racism is a white institution. Of that there is no doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You misspelled "human".
Click to expand...

Ok I'll bite. What do you mean?


----------



## manifold

Racism is not a uniquely "white" institution.


----------



## Asclepias

manifold said:


> Racism is not a uniquely "white" institution.


Einstein disagrees and so do I. The white race has historically been the ones to discriminate starting with the Greeks even while learning from the Egyptians


----------



## Ravi

Asclepias said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racism is not a uniquely "white" institution.
> 
> 
> 
> Einstein disagrees and so do I. The white race has historically been the ones to discriminate starting with the Greeks even while learning from the Egyptians
Click to expand...

Einstein? Baloney. Any group can and often does indulge in racism.


----------



## mdk

Asclepias said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> but racism is not a white institution.  Sorry...these guys were assholes and fuck them.  But it goes both ways.  My best man at my wedding was a black man named Fred (I am white).  Fred and I are still close.  He always said when it came to music I had far too much soul for a white boy.  LOL.  We both love Earth, Wind and Fire.  We would drive to school and sing.  We had worked out the harmonies and sang together incredibly.  I saw that EWF was playing in our city and I went to Fred all excited and said "we have to go".  Fred looked at the venue and said "you can't go".
> 
> I was confused and didn't understand.  I said "this is our band.  We have to go" and he said.  "I am sorry you can't go.  I can't protect you if you go" Racism goes both ways
> 
> 
> 
> Yes racism is a white institution. Of that there is no doubt. That story about not going to an EWF concert sounds a bit suspect. Black peoples one "weakness" is their easy acceptance of people that enjoy their culture.
Click to expand...


Racism is a white institution?! Surely you jest.


----------



## Ravi

Einstein was talking about racism in America in 1946. He was not talking about racism through the ages.


----------



## Asclepias

Ravi said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racism is not a uniquely "white" institution.
> 
> 
> 
> Einstein disagrees and so do I. The white race has historically been the ones to discriminate starting with the Greeks even while learning from the Egyptians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Einstein? Baloney. Any group can and often does indulge in racism.
Click to expand...


Not until whites started it. There was always tribalism and nationalism but whites started racism.


 “The separation of the races is not a disease of colored people, but a disease of white people. I do not intend to be quiet about it.”
-Einstein


----------



## Asclepias

mdk said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> but racism is not a white institution.  Sorry...these guys were assholes and fuck them.  But it goes both ways.  My best man at my wedding was a black man named Fred (I am white).  Fred and I are still close.  He always said when it came to music I had far too much soul for a white boy.  LOL.  We both love Earth, Wind and Fire.  We would drive to school and sing.  We had worked out the harmonies and sang together incredibly.  I saw that EWF was playing in our city and I went to Fred all excited and said "we have to go".  Fred looked at the venue and said "you can't go".
> 
> I was confused and didn't understand.  I said "this is our band.  We have to go" and he said.  "I am sorry you can't go.  I can't protect you if you go" Racism goes both ways
> 
> 
> 
> Yes racism is a white institution. Of that there is no doubt. That story about not going to an EWF concert sounds a bit suspect. Black peoples one "weakness" is their easy acceptance of people that enjoy their culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racism is a white institution?! Surely you jest.
Click to expand...

No I'm not jesting and my name is not Shirley.


----------



## Ravi

Asclepias said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racism is not a uniquely "white" institution.
> 
> 
> 
> Einstein disagrees and so do I. The white race has historically been the ones to discriminate starting with the Greeks even while learning from the Egyptians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Einstein? Baloney. Any group can and often does indulge in racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not until whites started it. There was always tribalism and nationalism but whites started racism.
> 
> 
> “The separation of the races is not a disease of colored people, but a disease of white people. I do not intend to be quiet about it.”
> -Einstein
Click to expand...

Again, he was talking in particular about America.


----------



## Asclepias

Ravi said:


> Einstein was talking about racism in America in 1946. He was not talking about racism through the ages.


Yes he was addressing racism in the US. However, the condition he is speaking of exists wherever white people and people of color reside in the world.  Can you name an instance of racism prior Aristotle?


----------



## Toro

Asclepias said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racism is not a uniquely "white" institution.
> 
> 
> 
> Einstein disagrees and so do I. The white race has historically been the ones to discriminate starting with the Greeks even while learning from the Egyptians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Einstein? Baloney. Any group can and often does indulge in racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not until whites started it. There was always tribalism and nationalism but whites started racism.
> 
> 
> “The separation of the races is not a disease of colored people, but a disease of white people. I do not intend to be quiet about it.”
> -Einstein
Click to expand...


lol

That's hilarious.


----------



## Asclepias

Toro said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racism is not a uniquely "white" institution.
> 
> 
> 
> Einstein disagrees and so do I. The white race has historically been the ones to discriminate starting with the Greeks even while learning from the Egyptians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Einstein? Baloney. Any group can and often does indulge in racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not until whites started it. There was always tribalism and nationalism but whites started racism.
> 
> 
> “The separation of the races is not a disease of colored people, but a disease of white people. I do not intend to be quiet about it.”
> -Einstein
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> That's hilarious.
Click to expand...

I thought so too. Einstein was pretty smart at more than just physics.


----------



## Ravi

Asclepias said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Einstein was talking about racism in America in 1946. He was not talking about racism through the ages.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes he was addressing racism in the US. However, the condition he is speaking of exists wherever white people and people of color reside in the world.  Can you name an instance of racism prior Aristotle?
Click to expand...

Yep, in the bible. Sons of Ham.


----------



## Conservative65

Asclepias said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racism is not a uniquely "white" institution.
> 
> 
> 
> Einstein disagrees and so do I. The white race has historically been the ones to discriminate starting with the Greeks even while learning from the Egyptians
Click to expand...

No one care what you think racist.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Ravi said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> but racism is not a white institution.  Sorry...these guys were assholes and fuck them.  But it goes both ways.  My best man at my wedding was a black man named Fred (I am white).  Fred and I are still close.  He always said when it came to music I had far too much soul for a white boy.  LOL.  We both love Earth, Wind and Fire.  We would drive to school and sing.  We had worked out the harmonies and sang together incredibly.  I saw that EWF was playing in our city and I went to Fred all excited and said "we have to go".  Fred looked at the venue and said "you can't go".
> 
> I was confused and didn't understand.  I said "this is our band.  We have to go" and he said.  "I am sorry you can't go.  I can't protect you if you go" Racism goes both ways
> 
> 
> 
> Hi BP, long time no see.
> 
> EWF mostly draws middle aged white people. A quick look at their touring schedules shows they don't play anywhere that a white man such as yourself would need protection from the ravaging Negroes.
Click to expand...



I know...right?  I wouldn't be afraid to go see Earth, Wind, and Fire, in any city or state.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

As the black SAE member on CNN last night shows, it's not a "white fraternity."


----------



## Asclepias

Ravi said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Einstein was talking about racism in America in 1946. He was not talking about racism through the ages.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes he was addressing racism in the US. However, the condition he is speaking of exists wherever white people and people of color reside in the world.  Can you name an instance of racism prior Aristotle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, in the bible. Sons of Ham.
Click to expand...

Talk to me.  The bible is kind of a weak reference for me since it was written AD.  However, I will allow it if you explain what you mean.


----------



## Asclepias

Conservative65 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racism is not a uniquely "white" institution.
> 
> 
> 
> Einstein disagrees and so do I. The white race has historically been the ones to discriminate starting with the Greeks even while learning from the Egyptians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one care what you think racist.
Click to expand...

I can tell you dont care.


----------



## Conservative65

Asclepias said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racism is not a uniquely "white" institution.
> 
> 
> 
> Einstein disagrees and so do I. The white race has historically been the ones to discriminate starting with the Greeks even while learning from the Egyptians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one care what you think racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can tell you dont care.
Click to expand...

That's because it isn't worth caring about.


----------



## Asclepias

Conservative65 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racism is not a uniquely "white" institution.
> 
> 
> 
> Einstein disagrees and so do I. The white race has historically been the ones to discriminate starting with the Greeks even while learning from the Egyptians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one care what you think racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can tell you dont care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because it isn't worth caring about.
Click to expand...

Your posts trying to tell me you dont care belie your words.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Asclepias said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Einstein was talking about racism in America in 1946. He was not talking about racism through the ages.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes he was addressing racism in the US. However, the condition he is speaking of exists wherever white people and people of color reside in the world.  Can you name an instance of racism prior Aristotle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, in the bible. Sons of Ham.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Talk to me.  The bible is kind of a weak reference for me since it was written AD.  However, I will allow it if you explain what you mean.
Click to expand...


1 When the LORD thy God shall bring thee into the land whither thou goest to possess it, and shall cast out many nations before thee, the Hittite, and the Girgashite, and the Amorite, and the Canaanite, and the Perizzite, and the Hivite, and the Jebusite, seven nations greater and mightier than thou;
2 and when the LORD thy God shall deliver them up before thee, and thou shalt smite them; then thou shalt utterly destroy them; thou shalt make no covenant with them, nor show mercy unto them;
3 neither shalt thou make marriages with them: thy daughter thou shalt not give unto his son, nor his daughter shalt thou take unto thy son.
- Deuteronomy 7
http://www.mechon-mamre.org/p/pt/pt0507.htm

Pretty open and shut racism extending from simple hate speech all the way to genocide.


----------



## Conservative65

Asclepias said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racism is not a uniquely "white" institution.
> 
> 
> 
> Einstein disagrees and so do I. The white race has historically been the ones to discriminate starting with the Greeks even while learning from the Egyptians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one care what you think racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can tell you dont care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because it isn't worth caring about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your posts trying to tell me you dont care belie your words.
Click to expand...

I don't care about you or the racism you practice.


----------



## Conservative65

Delta4Embassy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Einstein was talking about racism in America in 1946. He was not talking about racism through the ages.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes he was addressing racism in the US. However, the condition he is speaking of exists wherever white people and people of color reside in the world.  Can you name an instance of racism prior Aristotle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, in the bible. Sons of Ham.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Talk to me.  The bible is kind of a weak reference for me since it was written AD.  However, I will allow it if you explain what you mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1 When the LORD thy God shall bring thee into the land whither thou goest to possess it, and shall cast out many nations before thee, the Hittite, and the Girgashite, and the Amorite, and the Canaanite, and the Perizzite, and the Hivite, and the Jebusite, seven nations greater and mightier than thou;
> 2 and when the LORD thy God shall deliver them up before thee, and thou shalt smite them; then thou shalt utterly destroy them; thou shalt make no covenant with them, nor show mercy unto them;
> 3 neither shalt thou make marriages with them: thy daughter thou shalt not give unto his son, nor his daughter shalt thou take unto thy son.
> - Deuteronomy 7
> http://www.mechon-mamre.org/p/pt/pt0507.htm
> 
> Pretty open and shut racism extending from simple hate speech all the way to genocide.
Click to expand...


Funny how a Jew boy who says all religion is meaningless uses a religious text to support an unfounded argument.


----------



## Asclepias

Delta4Embassy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Einstein was talking about racism in America in 1946. He was not talking about racism through the ages.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes he was addressing racism in the US. However, the condition he is speaking of exists wherever white people and people of color reside in the world.  Can you name an instance of racism prior Aristotle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, in the bible. Sons of Ham.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Talk to me.  The bible is kind of a weak reference for me since it was written AD.  However, I will allow it if you explain what you mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1 When the LORD thy God shall bring thee into the land whither thou goest to possess it, and shall cast out many nations before thee, the Hittite, and the Girgashite, and the Amorite, and the Canaanite, and the Perizzite, and the Hivite, and the Jebusite, seven nations greater and mightier than thou;
> 2 and when the LORD thy God shall deliver them up before thee, and thou shalt smite them; then thou shalt utterly destroy them; thou shalt make no covenant with them, nor show mercy unto them;
> 3 neither shalt thou make marriages with them: thy daughter thou shalt not give unto his son, nor his daughter shalt thou take unto thy son.
> - Deuteronomy 7
> http://www.mechon-mamre.org/p/pt/pt0507.htm
> 
> Pretty open and shut racism extending from simple hate speech all the way to genocide.
Click to expand...

Thats not racism. Thats tribalism or nationalism.

"*seven nations* greater and mightier than thou"


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Conservative65 said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Einstein was talking about racism in America in 1946. He was not talking about racism through the ages.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes he was addressing racism in the US. However, the condition he is speaking of exists wherever white people and people of color reside in the world.  Can you name an instance of racism prior Aristotle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, in the bible. Sons of Ham.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Talk to me.  The bible is kind of a weak reference for me since it was written AD.  However, I will allow it if you explain what you mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1 When the LORD thy God shall bring thee into the land whither thou goest to possess it, and shall cast out many nations before thee, the Hittite, and the Girgashite, and the Amorite, and the Canaanite, and the Perizzite, and the Hivite, and the Jebusite, seven nations greater and mightier than thou;
> 2 and when the LORD thy God shall deliver them up before thee, and thou shalt smite them; then thou shalt utterly destroy them; thou shalt make no covenant with them, nor show mercy unto them;
> 3 neither shalt thou make marriages with them: thy daughter thou shalt not give unto his son, nor his daughter shalt thou take unto thy son.
> - Deuteronomy 7
> http://www.mechon-mamre.org/p/pt/pt0507.htm
> 
> Pretty open and shut racism extending from simple hate speech all the way to genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how a Jew boy who says all religion is meaningless uses a religious text to support an unfounded argument.
Click to expand...


Asclepias said, "Talk to me. The bible is kind of a weak reference for me since it was written AD. However, I will allow it if you explain what you mean."

This Jew boy responded accordingly to a user's request for Biblical material.


----------



## Asclepias

Delta4Embassy said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes he was addressing racism in the US. However, the condition he is speaking of exists wherever white people and people of color reside in the world.  Can you name an instance of racism prior Aristotle?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, in the bible. Sons of Ham.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Talk to me.  The bible is kind of a weak reference for me since it was written AD.  However, I will allow it if you explain what you mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1 When the LORD thy God shall bring thee into the land whither thou goest to possess it, and shall cast out many nations before thee, the Hittite, and the Girgashite, and the Amorite, and the Canaanite, and the Perizzite, and the Hivite, and the Jebusite, seven nations greater and mightier than thou;
> 2 and when the LORD thy God shall deliver them up before thee, and thou shalt smite them; then thou shalt utterly destroy them; thou shalt make no covenant with them, nor show mercy unto them;
> 3 neither shalt thou make marriages with them: thy daughter thou shalt not give unto his son, nor his daughter shalt thou take unto thy son.
> - Deuteronomy 7
> http://www.mechon-mamre.org/p/pt/pt0507.htm
> 
> Pretty open and shut racism extending from simple hate speech all the way to genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how a Jew boy who says all religion is meaningless uses a religious text to support an unfounded argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asclepias said, "Talk to me. The bible is kind of a weak reference for me since it was written AD. However, I will allow it if you explain what you mean."
> 
> This Jew boy responded accordingly to a user's request for Biblical material.
Click to expand...

Conservative is just a little monkey that I have riled up. Ignore him.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Asclepias said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Einstein was talking about racism in America in 1946. He was not talking about racism through the ages.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes he was addressing racism in the US. However, the condition he is speaking of exists wherever white people and people of color reside in the world.  Can you name an instance of racism prior Aristotle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, in the bible. Sons of Ham.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Talk to me.  The bible is kind of a weak reference for me since it was written AD.  However, I will allow it if you explain what you mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1 When the LORD thy God shall bring thee into the land whither thou goest to possess it, and shall cast out many nations before thee, the Hittite, and the Girgashite, and the Amorite, and the Canaanite, and the Perizzite, and the Hivite, and the Jebusite, seven nations greater and mightier than thou;
> 2 and when the LORD thy God shall deliver them up before thee, and thou shalt smite them; then thou shalt utterly destroy them; thou shalt make no covenant with them, nor show mercy unto them;
> 3 neither shalt thou make marriages with them: thy daughter thou shalt not give unto his son, nor his daughter shalt thou take unto thy son.
> - Deuteronomy 7
> http://www.mechon-mamre.org/p/pt/pt0507.htm
> 
> Pretty open and shut racism extending from simple hate speech all the way to genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats not racism. Thats tribalism or nationalism.
> 
> "*seven nations* greater and mightier than thou"
Click to expand...


"Before anyone says the Bible wasn’t racist because he wasn’t based on skin colour note that the United Nations defines racism as “any distinction, exclusion, restriction or preference based on race, colour, descent, or national or ethnic origin”. So treating people different because they are from a different tribe or ethnic group is racist."
Terrible Parts Of The Bible Part 5 Racism Robert Nielsen


----------



## Asclepias

Delta4Embassy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes he was addressing racism in the US. However, the condition he is speaking of exists wherever white people and people of color reside in the world.  Can you name an instance of racism prior Aristotle?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, in the bible. Sons of Ham.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Talk to me.  The bible is kind of a weak reference for me since it was written AD.  However, I will allow it if you explain what you mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1 When the LORD thy God shall bring thee into the land whither thou goest to possess it, and shall cast out many nations before thee, the Hittite, and the Girgashite, and the Amorite, and the Canaanite, and the Perizzite, and the Hivite, and the Jebusite, seven nations greater and mightier than thou;
> 2 and when the LORD thy God shall deliver them up before thee, and thou shalt smite them; then thou shalt utterly destroy them; thou shalt make no covenant with them, nor show mercy unto them;
> 3 neither shalt thou make marriages with them: thy daughter thou shalt not give unto his son, nor his daughter shalt thou take unto thy son.
> - Deuteronomy 7
> http://www.mechon-mamre.org/p/pt/pt0507.htm
> 
> Pretty open and shut racism extending from simple hate speech all the way to genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats not racism. Thats tribalism or nationalism.
> 
> "*seven nations* greater and mightier than thou"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Before anyone says the Bible wasn’t racist because he wasn’t based on skin colour note that the United Nations defines racism as “any distinction, exclusion, restriction or preference based on race, colour, descent, or national or ethnic origin”. So treating people different because they are from a different tribe or ethnic group is racist."
> Terrible Parts Of The Bible Part 5 Racism Robert Nielsen
Click to expand...

You cant just take the position that the United Nations is the agreed upon authority regardig what racism means to make your example work. 

I was working off the dictionary meaning.


----------



## Liminal

Carla_Danger said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe "Fred" could become a member of this forum too, but I think it's against the rules for one person to have two personas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if Fred knows those Republican's would like to take away his voting rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think we should try to save "Fred" from his friend.  I wonder how we can contact "Fred"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I guess we'll just have to try through the spirit world, I dunno.  I do know that it's way past my bedtime.  I have no idea what I'm doing up so late.  I have to get up at 5 AM.
> 
> Have a good one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *So according to you and Liminal it's apparently not realistic for a black man and a white man to have a friendship without it being a token thing or just symbolic*.  You two are such incredible hypocrites.  You demand equality but when it actually exists you dismiss it as symbolism or token friendship.  Fuck you both.  You two are part of the problem because you create division under the guise of unification.  If there wasn't something to bitch about you two would have no purpose and thus you create division to give yourself purpose.  YOU are the fucking problem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Under normal circumstances....but your circumstances aren't normal.  I'm calling bullshit on your story because no one needs protection while attending an Earth, Wind, and Fire concert.
Click to expand...


He evidently needs protection from geriatrics.


----------



## manifold

Asclepias said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Before anyone says the Bible wasn’t racist because he wasn’t based on skin colour note that the United Nations defines racism as “any distinction, exclusion, restriction or preference based on race, colour, descent, or national or ethnic origin”. So treating people different because they are from a different tribe or ethnic group is racist."
> Terrible Parts Of The Bible Part 5 Racism Robert Nielsen
> 
> 
> 
> You cant just take the position that the United Nations is the agreed upon authority regardig what racism means to make your example work.
> 
> I was working off the dictionary meaning.
Click to expand...


----------



## Conservative65

Asclepias said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, in the bible. Sons of Ham.
> 
> 
> 
> Talk to me.  The bible is kind of a weak reference for me since it was written AD.  However, I will allow it if you explain what you mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1 When the LORD thy God shall bring thee into the land whither thou goest to possess it, and shall cast out many nations before thee, the Hittite, and the Girgashite, and the Amorite, and the Canaanite, and the Perizzite, and the Hivite, and the Jebusite, seven nations greater and mightier than thou;
> 2 and when the LORD thy God shall deliver them up before thee, and thou shalt smite them; then thou shalt utterly destroy them; thou shalt make no covenant with them, nor show mercy unto them;
> 3 neither shalt thou make marriages with them: thy daughter thou shalt not give unto his son, nor his daughter shalt thou take unto thy son.
> - Deuteronomy 7
> http://www.mechon-mamre.org/p/pt/pt0507.htm
> 
> Pretty open and shut racism extending from simple hate speech all the way to genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how a Jew boy who says all religion is meaningless uses a religious text to support an unfounded argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asclepias said, "Talk to me. The bible is kind of a weak reference for me since it was written AD. However, I will allow it if you explain what you mean."
> 
> This Jew boy responded accordingly to a user's request for Biblical material.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Conservative is just a little monkey that I have riled up. Ignore him.
Click to expand...


You give yourself credit for something that hasn't happened nor that someone like you could ever do.


----------



## Conservative65

Delta4Embassy said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes he was addressing racism in the US. However, the condition he is speaking of exists wherever white people and people of color reside in the world.  Can you name an instance of racism prior Aristotle?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, in the bible. Sons of Ham.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Talk to me.  The bible is kind of a weak reference for me since it was written AD.  However, I will allow it if you explain what you mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1 When the LORD thy God shall bring thee into the land whither thou goest to possess it, and shall cast out many nations before thee, the Hittite, and the Girgashite, and the Amorite, and the Canaanite, and the Perizzite, and the Hivite, and the Jebusite, seven nations greater and mightier than thou;
> 2 and when the LORD thy God shall deliver them up before thee, and thou shalt smite them; then thou shalt utterly destroy them; thou shalt make no covenant with them, nor show mercy unto them;
> 3 neither shalt thou make marriages with them: thy daughter thou shalt not give unto his son, nor his daughter shalt thou take unto thy son.
> - Deuteronomy 7
> http://www.mechon-mamre.org/p/pt/pt0507.htm
> 
> Pretty open and shut racism extending from simple hate speech all the way to genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how a Jew boy who says all religion is meaningless uses a religious text to support an unfounded argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asclepias said, "Talk to me. The bible is kind of a weak reference for me since it was written AD. However, I will allow it if you explain what you mean."
> 
> This Jew boy responded accordingly to a user's request for Biblical material.
Click to expand...


It's not that you used it.  It's your interpretation of a book you say is meaningless that makes your post meaningless.


----------



## Ravi

So you don't like the bible as a reference, how about the Chinese?

Pejorative statements about non-Han Chinese can be found in some ancient Chinese texts. For example, a 7th-century commentary to the Hanshu by Yan Shigu on the Wusun people likens "barbarians who have green eyes and red hair" to macaque monkeys.[1]

Some conflicts between different races and ethnicities resulted in genocide. Ran Min, a Han Chinese leader, during the Wei–Jie war, massacred non-Chinese Wu Hu peoples around 350 A.D. in retaliation for abuses against the Chinese population, with the Jie people particularly affected.[2]

Rebels slaughtered many Arabs and Persian merchants in the Yangzhou massacre (760). The Arab historian Abu Zayd Hasan of Siraf reports when the rebel Huang Chao captured Guang Prefecture, his army killed a large number of foreign merchants resident there: Muslims, Jews, Christians, and Parsees, in the Guangzhou massacre.[3] Foreign Arab and Persians residing in Quanzhou were massacred in the Ispah Rebellion.

In the 20th century, the social and cultural critic Lu Xun commented that, "throughout the ages, Chinese have had only two ways of looking at foreigners, up to them as superior beings or down on them as wild animals." [4]


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Asclepias said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, in the bible. Sons of Ham.
> 
> 
> 
> Talk to me.  The bible is kind of a weak reference for me since it was written AD.  However, I will allow it if you explain what you mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1 When the LORD thy God shall bring thee into the land whither thou goest to possess it, and shall cast out many nations before thee, the Hittite, and the Girgashite, and the Amorite, and the Canaanite, and the Perizzite, and the Hivite, and the Jebusite, seven nations greater and mightier than thou;
> 2 and when the LORD thy God shall deliver them up before thee, and thou shalt smite them; then thou shalt utterly destroy them; thou shalt make no covenant with them, nor show mercy unto them;
> 3 neither shalt thou make marriages with them: thy daughter thou shalt not give unto his son, nor his daughter shalt thou take unto thy son.
> - Deuteronomy 7
> http://www.mechon-mamre.org/p/pt/pt0507.htm
> 
> Pretty open and shut racism extending from simple hate speech all the way to genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats not racism. Thats tribalism or nationalism.
> 
> "*seven nations* greater and mightier than thou"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Before anyone says the Bible wasn’t racist because he wasn’t based on skin colour note that the United Nations defines racism as “any distinction, exclusion, restriction or preference based on race, colour, descent, or national or ethnic origin”. So treating people different because they are from a different tribe or ethnic group is racist."
> Terrible Parts Of The Bible Part 5 Racism Robert Nielsen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cant just take the position that the United Nations is the agreed upon authority regardig what racism means to make your example work.
> 
> I was working off the dictionary meaning.
Click to expand...


Which is why you're wrong. No offense. 

"Racial Discrimination
To treat differently a person or group of people based on their racial origins. Power is a necessary precondition, for it depends on the ability to give or withhold social benefits, facilities, services, opportunities etc., from someone who should be entitled to them, and are denied on the basis of race, colour or *national origin.*

Sources- The Ideology of Racism

Race
All human beings belong to a single species and share a common origin. They are born equal in dignity and rights and all form an integral part of humanity. All peoples of the world possess equal faculties for attaining the highest level in intellectual, technical, social, economic, cultural and political development. The differences between the achievements of the different people are entirely attributable to geographical, historical, political, economic, social and cultural factors. Such differences can in no case serve as a pretext for any rank ordered classification of nations or peoples.

Source: "Declaration on Race and Racial Prejudice" adopted by the General Conference of the United Nations Educational, Scientific and Cultural Organisation, Article I



Racism
Is any action or attitude, conscious or unconscious, that subordinates an individual or group based on skin colour or race. It can be enacted individually or institutionally.

Source: US Civil Rights Commission

Defining Race Racism and Racial Discrimination[/b]


----------



## Asclepias

Ravi said:


> So you don't like the bible as a reference, how about the Chinese?
> 
> Pejorative statements about non-Han Chinese can be found in some ancient Chinese texts. For example, a 7th-century commentary to the Hanshu by Yan Shigu on the Wusun people likens "barbarians who have green eyes and red hair" to macaque monkeys.[1]
> 
> Some conflicts between different races and ethnicities resulted in genocide. Ran Min, a Han Chinese leader, during the Wei–Jie war, massacred non-Chinese Wu Hu peoples around 350 A.D. in retaliation for abuses against the Chinese population, with the Jie people particularly affected.[2]
> 
> Rebels slaughtered many Arabs and Persian merchants in the Yangzhou massacre (760). The Arab historian Abu Zayd Hasan of Siraf reports when the rebel Huang Chao captured Guang Prefecture, his army killed a large number of foreign merchants resident there: Muslims, Jews, Christians, and Parsees, in the Guangzhou massacre.[3] Foreign Arab and Persians residing in Quanzhou were massacred in the Ispah Rebellion.
> 
> In the 20th century, the social and cultural critic Lu Xun commented that, "throughout the ages, Chinese have had only two ways of looking at foreigners, up to them as superior beings or down on them as wild animals." [4]


Those all sound like they came after the comments by Aristotle.


"Too black a hue marks the coward, as witness Egyptians and Ethiopians, and so does also too white a complexion, as you may see from women. So the hue that makes for courage must be intermediate between these extremes. A tawny colour indicates a bold spirit, as in lions; but too ruddy a hue marks a rogue, as in the case of the fox. A pale mottled hue signifies cowardice, for that is the colour one turns in terror. "
-Aristotle 322 B.C.E


----------



## Asclepias

Delta4Embassy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talk to me.  The bible is kind of a weak reference for me since it was written AD.  However, I will allow it if you explain what you mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 When the LORD thy God shall bring thee into the land whither thou goest to possess it, and shall cast out many nations before thee, the Hittite, and the Girgashite, and the Amorite, and the Canaanite, and the Perizzite, and the Hivite, and the Jebusite, seven nations greater and mightier than thou;
> 2 and when the LORD thy God shall deliver them up before thee, and thou shalt smite them; then thou shalt utterly destroy them; thou shalt make no covenant with them, nor show mercy unto them;
> 3 neither shalt thou make marriages with them: thy daughter thou shalt not give unto his son, nor his daughter shalt thou take unto thy son.
> - Deuteronomy 7
> http://www.mechon-mamre.org/p/pt/pt0507.htm
> 
> Pretty open and shut racism extending from simple hate speech all the way to genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats not racism. Thats tribalism or nationalism.
> 
> "*seven nations* greater and mightier than thou"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Before anyone says the Bible wasn’t racist because he wasn’t based on skin colour note that the United Nations defines racism as “any distinction, exclusion, restriction or preference based on race, colour, descent, or national or ethnic origin”. So treating people different because they are from a different tribe or ethnic group is racist."
> Terrible Parts Of The Bible Part 5 Racism Robert Nielsen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cant just take the position that the United Nations is the agreed upon authority regardig what racism means to make your example work.
> 
> I was working off the dictionary meaning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is why you're wrong. No offense.
> 
> "Racial Discrimination
> To treat differently a person or group of people based on their racial origins. Power is a necessary precondition, for it depends on the ability to give or withhold social benefits, facilities, services, opportunities etc., from someone who should be entitled to them, and are denied on the basis of race, colour or *national origin.*
> 
> Sources- The Ideology of Racism
> 
> Race
> All human beings belong to a single species and share a common origin. They are born equal in dignity and rights and all form an integral part of humanity. All peoples of the world possess equal faculties for attaining the highest level in intellectual, technical, social, economic, cultural and political development. The differences between the achievements of the different people are entirely attributable to geographical, historical, political, economic, social and cultural factors. Such differences can in no case serve as a pretext for any rank ordered classification of nations or peoples.
> 
> Source: "Declaration on Race and Racial Prejudice" adopted by the General Conference of the United Nations Educational, Scientific and Cultural Organisation, Article I
> 
> 
> 
> Racism
> Is any action or attitude, conscious or unconscious, that subordinates an individual or group based on skin colour or race. It can be enacted individually or institutionally.
> 
> Source: US Civil Rights Commission
> 
> Defining Race Racism and Racial Discrimination[/b]
Click to expand...

I see what you did there.  You took the liberty of changing "racism" to "racial discrimination". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Racism - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary

*Full Definition of RACISM*
1
*:*  a belief that race is the primary determinant of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race


----------



## Ravi

Asclepias said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't like the bible as a reference, how about the Chinese?
> 
> Pejorative statements about non-Han Chinese can be found in some ancient Chinese texts. For example, a 7th-century commentary to the Hanshu by Yan Shigu on the Wusun people likens "barbarians who have green eyes and red hair" to macaque monkeys.[1]
> 
> Some conflicts between different races and ethnicities resulted in genocide. Ran Min, a Han Chinese leader, during the Wei–Jie war, massacred non-Chinese Wu Hu peoples around 350 A.D. in retaliation for abuses against the Chinese population, with the Jie people particularly affected.[2]
> 
> Rebels slaughtered many Arabs and Persian merchants in the Yangzhou massacre (760). The Arab historian Abu Zayd Hasan of Siraf reports when the rebel Huang Chao captured Guang Prefecture, his army killed a large number of foreign merchants resident there: Muslims, Jews, Christians, and Parsees, in the Guangzhou massacre.[3] Foreign Arab and Persians residing in Quanzhou were massacred in the Ispah Rebellion.
> 
> In the 20th century, the social and cultural critic Lu Xun commented that, "throughout the ages, Chinese have had only two ways of looking at foreigners, up to them as superior beings or down on them as wild animals." [4]
> 
> 
> 
> Those all sound like they came after the comments by Aristotle.
> 
> 
> "Too black a hue marks the coward, as witness Egyptians and Ethiopians, and so does also too white a complexion, as you may see from women. So the hue that makes for courage must be intermediate between these extremes. A tawny colour indicates a bold spirit, as in lions; but too ruddy a hue marks a rogue, as in the case of the fox. A pale mottled hue signifies cowardice, for that is the colour one turns in terror. "
> -Aristotle 322 B.C.E
Click to expand...

I don't think so, especially the second example. According to this, knowledge of Aristotle came to China after 599 AD.

JSTOR An Error Occurred Setting Your User Cookie


----------



## Asclepias

Ravi said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't like the bible as a reference, how about the Chinese?
> 
> Pejorative statements about non-Han Chinese can be found in some ancient Chinese texts. For example, a 7th-century commentary to the Hanshu by Yan Shigu on the Wusun people likens "barbarians who have green eyes and red hair" to macaque monkeys.[1]
> 
> Some conflicts between different races and ethnicities resulted in genocide. Ran Min, a Han Chinese leader, during the Wei–Jie war, massacred non-Chinese Wu Hu peoples around 350 A.D. in retaliation for abuses against the Chinese population, with the Jie people particularly affected.[2]
> 
> Rebels slaughtered many Arabs and Persian merchants in the Yangzhou massacre (760). The Arab historian Abu Zayd Hasan of Siraf reports when the rebel Huang Chao captured Guang Prefecture, his army killed a large number of foreign merchants resident there: Muslims, Jews, Christians, and Parsees, in the Guangzhou massacre.[3] Foreign Arab and Persians residing in Quanzhou were massacred in the Ispah Rebellion.
> 
> In the 20th century, the social and cultural critic Lu Xun commented that, "throughout the ages, Chinese have had only two ways of looking at foreigners, up to them as superior beings or down on them as wild animals." [4]
> 
> 
> 
> Those all sound like they came after the comments by Aristotle.
> 
> 
> "Too black a hue marks the coward, as witness Egyptians and Ethiopians, and so does also too white a complexion, as you may see from women. So the hue that makes for courage must be intermediate between these extremes. A tawny colour indicates a bold spirit, as in lions; but too ruddy a hue marks a rogue, as in the case of the fox. A pale mottled hue signifies cowardice, for that is the colour one turns in terror. "
> -Aristotle 322 B.C.E
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think so, especially the second example. According to this, knowledge of Aristotle came to China after 599 AD.
> 
> JSTOR An Error Occurred Setting Your User Cookie
Click to expand...

Knowledge of Aristotle may have came to China after 599 AD but the sentiment of racism expressed may have come prior to that and not have necessarily been attributed to Aristotle having being displayed as a social norm of white people. Also you have to remember that whites and China probably go back a long way. Whites had plenty of time to teach them how to be racists.


----------



## Ravi

Asclepias said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't like the bible as a reference, how about the Chinese?
> 
> Pejorative statements about non-Han Chinese can be found in some ancient Chinese texts. For example, a 7th-century commentary to the Hanshu by Yan Shigu on the Wusun people likens "barbarians who have green eyes and red hair" to macaque monkeys.[1]
> 
> Some conflicts between different races and ethnicities resulted in genocide. Ran Min, a Han Chinese leader, during the Wei–Jie war, massacred non-Chinese Wu Hu peoples around 350 A.D. in retaliation for abuses against the Chinese population, with the Jie people particularly affected.[2]
> 
> Rebels slaughtered many Arabs and Persian merchants in the Yangzhou massacre (760). The Arab historian Abu Zayd Hasan of Siraf reports when the rebel Huang Chao captured Guang Prefecture, his army killed a large number of foreign merchants resident there: Muslims, Jews, Christians, and Parsees, in the Guangzhou massacre.[3] Foreign Arab and Persians residing in Quanzhou were massacred in the Ispah Rebellion.
> 
> In the 20th century, the social and cultural critic Lu Xun commented that, "throughout the ages, Chinese have had only two ways of looking at foreigners, up to them as superior beings or down on them as wild animals." [4]
> 
> 
> 
> Those all sound like they came after the comments by Aristotle.
> 
> 
> "Too black a hue marks the coward, as witness Egyptians and Ethiopians, and so does also too white a complexion, as you may see from women. So the hue that makes for courage must be intermediate between these extremes. A tawny colour indicates a bold spirit, as in lions; but too ruddy a hue marks a rogue, as in the case of the fox. A pale mottled hue signifies cowardice, for that is the colour one turns in terror. "
> -Aristotle 322 B.C.E
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think so, especially the second example. According to this, knowledge of Aristotle came to China after 599 AD.
> 
> JSTOR An Error Occurred Setting Your User Cookie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Knowledge of Aristotle may have came to China after 599 AD but the sentiment of racism expressed may have come prior to that and not have necessarily been attributed to Aristotle having being displayed as a social norm of white people. Also you have to remember that whites and China probably go back a long way. Whites had plenty of time to teach them how to be racists.
Click to expand...

LOL! They wouldn't have taught them to be racist against whites. Your theory is very far fetched.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Asclepias said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1 When the LORD thy God shall bring thee into the land whither thou goest to possess it, and shall cast out many nations before thee, the Hittite, and the Girgashite, and the Amorite, and the Canaanite, and the Perizzite, and the Hivite, and the Jebusite, seven nations greater and mightier than thou;
> 2 and when the LORD thy God shall deliver them up before thee, and thou shalt smite them; then thou shalt utterly destroy them; thou shalt make no covenant with them, nor show mercy unto them;
> 3 neither shalt thou make marriages with them: thy daughter thou shalt not give unto his son, nor his daughter shalt thou take unto thy son.
> - Deuteronomy 7
> http://www.mechon-mamre.org/p/pt/pt0507.htm
> 
> Pretty open and shut racism extending from simple hate speech all the way to genocide.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not racism. Thats tribalism or nationalism.
> 
> "*seven nations* greater and mightier than thou"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Before anyone says the Bible wasn’t racist because he wasn’t based on skin colour note that the United Nations defines racism as “any distinction, exclusion, restriction or preference based on race, colour, descent, or national or ethnic origin”. So treating people different because they are from a different tribe or ethnic group is racist."
> Terrible Parts Of The Bible Part 5 Racism Robert Nielsen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cant just take the position that the United Nations is the agreed upon authority regardig what racism means to make your example work.
> 
> I was working off the dictionary meaning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is why you're wrong. No offense.
> 
> "Racial Discrimination
> To treat differently a person or group of people based on their racial origins. Power is a necessary precondition, for it depends on the ability to give or withhold social benefits, facilities, services, opportunities etc., from someone who should be entitled to them, and are denied on the basis of race, colour or *national origin.*
> 
> Sources- The Ideology of Racism
> 
> Race
> All human beings belong to a single species and share a common origin. They are born equal in dignity and rights and all form an integral part of humanity. All peoples of the world possess equal faculties for attaining the highest level in intellectual, technical, social, economic, cultural and political development. The differences between the achievements of the different people are entirely attributable to geographical, historical, political, economic, social and cultural factors. Such differences can in no case serve as a pretext for any rank ordered classification of nations or peoples.
> 
> Source: "Declaration on Race and Racial Prejudice" adopted by the General Conference of the United Nations Educational, Scientific and Cultural Organisation, Article I
> 
> 
> 
> Racism
> Is any action or attitude, conscious or unconscious, that subordinates an individual or group based on skin colour or race. It can be enacted individually or institutionally.
> 
> Source: US Civil Rights Commission
> 
> Defining Race Racism and Racial Discrimination[/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see what you did there.  You took the liberty of changing "racism" to "racial discrimination".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racism - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary
> 
> *Full Definition of RACISM*
> 1
> *:*  a belief that race is the primary determinant of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race
Click to expand...


Legal definitions are what'll get used, not a dictionaries'.


----------



## Asclepias

Ravi said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't like the bible as a reference, how about the Chinese?
> 
> Pejorative statements about non-Han Chinese can be found in some ancient Chinese texts. For example, a 7th-century commentary to the Hanshu by Yan Shigu on the Wusun people likens "barbarians who have green eyes and red hair" to macaque monkeys.[1]
> 
> Some conflicts between different races and ethnicities resulted in genocide. Ran Min, a Han Chinese leader, during the Wei–Jie war, massacred non-Chinese Wu Hu peoples around 350 A.D. in retaliation for abuses against the Chinese population, with the Jie people particularly affected.[2]
> 
> Rebels slaughtered many Arabs and Persian merchants in the Yangzhou massacre (760). The Arab historian Abu Zayd Hasan of Siraf reports when the rebel Huang Chao captured Guang Prefecture, his army killed a large number of foreign merchants resident there: Muslims, Jews, Christians, and Parsees, in the Guangzhou massacre.[3] Foreign Arab and Persians residing in Quanzhou were massacred in the Ispah Rebellion.
> 
> In the 20th century, the social and cultural critic Lu Xun commented that, "throughout the ages, Chinese have had only two ways of looking at foreigners, up to them as superior beings or down on them as wild animals." [4]
> 
> 
> 
> Those all sound like they came after the comments by Aristotle.
> 
> 
> "Too black a hue marks the coward, as witness Egyptians and Ethiopians, and so does also too white a complexion, as you may see from women. So the hue that makes for courage must be intermediate between these extremes. A tawny colour indicates a bold spirit, as in lions; but too ruddy a hue marks a rogue, as in the case of the fox. A pale mottled hue signifies cowardice, for that is the colour one turns in terror. "
> -Aristotle 322 B.C.E
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think so, especially the second example. According to this, knowledge of Aristotle came to China after 599 AD.
> 
> JSTOR An Error Occurred Setting Your User Cookie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Knowledge of Aristotle may have came to China after 599 AD but the sentiment of racism expressed may have come prior to that and not have necessarily been attributed to Aristotle having being displayed as a social norm of white people. Also you have to remember that whites and China probably go back a long way. Whites had plenty of time to teach them how to be racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL! They wouldn't have taught them to be racist against whites. Your theory is very far fetched.
Click to expand...

Whites taught Blacks to be racist against whites. I'm sure it was not intentional but just a result of interaction with whites.


----------



## Asclepias

Delta4Embassy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not racism. Thats tribalism or nationalism.
> 
> "*seven nations* greater and mightier than thou"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Before anyone says the Bible wasn’t racist because he wasn’t based on skin colour note that the United Nations defines racism as “any distinction, exclusion, restriction or preference based on race, colour, descent, or national or ethnic origin”. So treating people different because they are from a different tribe or ethnic group is racist."
> Terrible Parts Of The Bible Part 5 Racism Robert Nielsen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cant just take the position that the United Nations is the agreed upon authority regardig what racism means to make your example work.
> 
> I was working off the dictionary meaning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is why you're wrong. No offense.
> 
> "Racial Discrimination
> To treat differently a person or group of people based on their racial origins. Power is a necessary precondition, for it depends on the ability to give or withhold social benefits, facilities, services, opportunities etc., from someone who should be entitled to them, and are denied on the basis of race, colour or *national origin.*
> 
> Sources- The Ideology of Racism
> 
> Race
> All human beings belong to a single species and share a common origin. They are born equal in dignity and rights and all form an integral part of humanity. All peoples of the world possess equal faculties for attaining the highest level in intellectual, technical, social, economic, cultural and political development. The differences between the achievements of the different people are entirely attributable to geographical, historical, political, economic, social and cultural factors. Such differences can in no case serve as a pretext for any rank ordered classification of nations or peoples.
> 
> Source: "Declaration on Race and Racial Prejudice" adopted by the General Conference of the United Nations Educational, Scientific and Cultural Organisation, Article I
> 
> 
> 
> Racism
> Is any action or attitude, conscious or unconscious, that subordinates an individual or group based on skin colour or race. It can be enacted individually or institutionally.
> 
> Source: US Civil Rights Commission
> 
> Defining Race Racism and Racial Discrimination[/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see what you did there.  You took the liberty of changing "racism" to "racial discrimination".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racism - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary
> 
> *Full Definition of RACISM*
> 1
> *:*  a belief that race is the primary determinant of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Legal definitions are what'll get used, not a dictionaries'.
Click to expand...

Legal definitions are used when discussing law. When discussing everyday meanings of words the dictionary is usually the source.  When we say a person was "killed" everyone knows that can be murder or manslaughter legally but for purposes of discussion we just say the person was killed.


----------



## Ravi

Asclepias said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't like the bible as a reference, how about the Chinese?
> 
> Pejorative statements about non-Han Chinese can be found in some ancient Chinese texts. For example, a 7th-century commentary to the Hanshu by Yan Shigu on the Wusun people likens "barbarians who have green eyes and red hair" to macaque monkeys.[1]
> 
> Some conflicts between different races and ethnicities resulted in genocide. Ran Min, a Han Chinese leader, during the Wei–Jie war, massacred non-Chinese Wu Hu peoples around 350 A.D. in retaliation for abuses against the Chinese population, with the Jie people particularly affected.[2]
> 
> Rebels slaughtered many Arabs and Persian merchants in the Yangzhou massacre (760). The Arab historian Abu Zayd Hasan of Siraf reports when the rebel Huang Chao captured Guang Prefecture, his army killed a large number of foreign merchants resident there: Muslims, Jews, Christians, and Parsees, in the Guangzhou massacre.[3] Foreign Arab and Persians residing in Quanzhou were massacred in the Ispah Rebellion.
> 
> In the 20th century, the social and cultural critic Lu Xun commented that, "throughout the ages, Chinese have had only two ways of looking at foreigners, up to them as superior beings or down on them as wild animals." [4]
> 
> 
> 
> Those all sound like they came after the comments by Aristotle.
> 
> 
> "Too black a hue marks the coward, as witness Egyptians and Ethiopians, and so does also too white a complexion, as you may see from women. So the hue that makes for courage must be intermediate between these extremes. A tawny colour indicates a bold spirit, as in lions; but too ruddy a hue marks a rogue, as in the case of the fox. A pale mottled hue signifies cowardice, for that is the colour one turns in terror. "
> -Aristotle 322 B.C.E
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think so, especially the second example. According to this, knowledge of Aristotle came to China after 599 AD.
> 
> JSTOR An Error Occurred Setting Your User Cookie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Knowledge of Aristotle may have came to China after 599 AD but the sentiment of racism expressed may have come prior to that and not have necessarily been attributed to Aristotle having being displayed as a social norm of white people. Also you have to remember that whites and China probably go back a long way. Whites had plenty of time to teach them how to be racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL! They wouldn't have taught them to be racist against whites. Your theory is very far fetched.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites taught Blacks to be racist against whites. I'm sure it was not intentional but just a result of interaction with whites.
Click to expand...

You are kind of making everyone stupid and unable to resist white people. That doesn't sound logical.


----------



## Asclepias

Ravi said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those all sound like they came after the comments by Aristotle.
> 
> 
> "Too black a hue marks the coward, as witness Egyptians and Ethiopians, and so does also too white a complexion, as you may see from women. So the hue that makes for courage must be intermediate between these extremes. A tawny colour indicates a bold spirit, as in lions; but too ruddy a hue marks a rogue, as in the case of the fox. A pale mottled hue signifies cowardice, for that is the colour one turns in terror. "
> -Aristotle 322 B.C.E
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so, especially the second example. According to this, knowledge of Aristotle came to China after 599 AD.
> 
> JSTOR An Error Occurred Setting Your User Cookie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Knowledge of Aristotle may have came to China after 599 AD but the sentiment of racism expressed may have come prior to that and not have necessarily been attributed to Aristotle having being displayed as a social norm of white people. Also you have to remember that whites and China probably go back a long way. Whites had plenty of time to teach them how to be racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL! They wouldn't have taught them to be racist against whites. Your theory is very far fetched.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites taught Blacks to be racist against whites. I'm sure it was not intentional but just a result of interaction with whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are kind of making everyone stupid and unable to resist white people. That doesn't sound logical.
Click to expand...

That doesnt make people stupid. It would be a natural reaction to the racism of whites. If whites are committing genocide against you and not respecting your culture you start thinking all whites are heathens or sub human because thats the characteristic they all share.


----------



## Ravi

Asclepias said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so, especially the second example. According to this, knowledge of Aristotle came to China after 599 AD.
> 
> JSTOR An Error Occurred Setting Your User Cookie
> 
> 
> 
> Knowledge of Aristotle may have came to China after 599 AD but the sentiment of racism expressed may have come prior to that and not have necessarily been attributed to Aristotle having being displayed as a social norm of white people. Also you have to remember that whites and China probably go back a long way. Whites had plenty of time to teach them how to be racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL! They wouldn't have taught them to be racist against whites. Your theory is very far fetched.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites taught Blacks to be racist against whites. I'm sure it was not intentional but just a result of interaction with whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are kind of making everyone stupid and unable to resist white people. That doesn't sound logical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That doesnt make people stupid. It would be a natural reaction to the racism of whites. If whites are committing genocide against you and not respecting your culture you start thinking all whites are heathens or sub human because thats the characteristic they all share.
Click to expand...

No, you would have to be stupid to think ALL ANYTHING = THIS.


----------



## Asclepias

Ravi said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Knowledge of Aristotle may have came to China after 599 AD but the sentiment of racism expressed may have come prior to that and not have necessarily been attributed to Aristotle having being displayed as a social norm of white people. Also you have to remember that whites and China probably go back a long way. Whites had plenty of time to teach them how to be racists.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! They wouldn't have taught them to be racist against whites. Your theory is very far fetched.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites taught Blacks to be racist against whites. I'm sure it was not intentional but just a result of interaction with whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are kind of making everyone stupid and unable to resist white people. That doesn't sound logical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That doesnt make people stupid. It would be a natural reaction to the racism of whites. If whites are committing genocide against you and not respecting your culture you start thinking all whites are heathens or sub human because thats the characteristic they all share.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you would have to be stupid to think ALL ANYTHING = THIS.
Click to expand...

Thats not true. Categorizing is a natural instinct. We wouldnt be here if humans didnt have the instinct to categorize. Now that we are past the danger point, the evolution is realizing that there is no such thing as "all" when it comes to different groups of people.


----------



## Ravi

Asclepias said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! They wouldn't have taught them to be racist against whites. Your theory is very far fetched.
> 
> 
> 
> Whites taught Blacks to be racist against whites. I'm sure it was not intentional but just a result of interaction with whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are kind of making everyone stupid and unable to resist white people. That doesn't sound logical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That doesnt make people stupid. It would be a natural reaction to the racism of whites. If whites are committing genocide against you and not respecting your culture you start thinking all whites are heathens or sub human because thats the characteristic they all share.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you would have to be stupid to think ALL ANYTHING = THIS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats not true. Categorizing is a natural instinct. We wouldnt be here if humans didnt have the instinct to categorize. Now that we are past the danger point, the evolution is realizing that there is no such thing as "all" when it comes to different groups of people.
Click to expand...

What you are saying then is that racism is instinctual and not invented by white people.


----------



## Asclepias

Ravi said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites taught Blacks to be racist against whites. I'm sure it was not intentional but just a result of interaction with whites.
> 
> 
> 
> You are kind of making everyone stupid and unable to resist white people. That doesn't sound logical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That doesnt make people stupid. It would be a natural reaction to the racism of whites. If whites are committing genocide against you and not respecting your culture you start thinking all whites are heathens or sub human because thats the characteristic they all share.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you would have to be stupid to think ALL ANYTHING = THIS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats not true. Categorizing is a natural instinct. We wouldnt be here if humans didnt have the instinct to categorize. Now that we are past the danger point, the evolution is realizing that there is no such thing as "all" when it comes to different groups of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you are saying then is that racism is instinctual and not invented by white people.
Click to expand...

No thats what you are saying. I said "categorizing". Whites took that to another level. I have heard theories that point to a racial inferiority complex as the reason.


----------



## Ravi

Asclepias said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are kind of making everyone stupid and unable to resist white people. That doesn't sound logical.
> 
> 
> 
> That doesnt make people stupid. It would be a natural reaction to the racism of whites. If whites are committing genocide against you and not respecting your culture you start thinking all whites are heathens or sub human because thats the characteristic they all share.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you would have to be stupid to think ALL ANYTHING = THIS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats not true. Categorizing is a natural instinct. We wouldnt be here if humans didnt have the instinct to categorize. Now that we are past the danger point, the evolution is realizing that there is no such thing as "all" when it comes to different groups of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you are saying then is that racism is instinctual and not invented by white people.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No thats what you are saying. I said "categorizing". Whites took that to another level. I have heard theories that point to a racial inferiority complex as the reason.
Click to expand...

Categorizing to discriminate is the same as racism.


----------



## Asclepias

Ravi said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> That doesnt make people stupid. It would be a natural reaction to the racism of whites. If whites are committing genocide against you and not respecting your culture you start thinking all whites are heathens or sub human because thats the characteristic they all share.
> 
> 
> 
> No, you would have to be stupid to think ALL ANYTHING = THIS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats not true. Categorizing is a natural instinct. We wouldnt be here if humans didnt have the instinct to categorize. Now that we are past the danger point, the evolution is realizing that there is no such thing as "all" when it comes to different groups of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you are saying then is that racism is instinctual and not invented by white people.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No thats what you are saying. I said "categorizing". Whites took that to another level. I have heard theories that point to a racial inferiority complex as the reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Categorizing to discriminate is the same as racism.
Click to expand...

No its not. Racism is a system by where the presumed superior race is afforded the best of that society at the detriment to all other races.
Categorizing to discriminate may be preferring boots over high heels. Or in the example I used, One white tribe not trusting another white tribe because they live in the valley instead of the mountains.


----------



## Steinlight

Fraternity member says mean words, gets expelled. Football player fractures a woman's jaw, get's reinstated on team.

Oklahoma football Joe Mixon continues to earn his way back on the football team News OK

What a chickenshit university.


----------



## Asclepias

Now all the racists are mad at the university. ^^^^


----------



## Dot Com

sadly, sports (uneducated oafs running around on the grass) is a universities primary cash cow because of the idiots who will pay top dollar to attend their games. THAT is why football and basketball players get a pass.

Deford NCAA Fans Continue To Drink Deeply Of The Sports Spirits NPR


----------



## Toro

Asclepias said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you would have to be stupid to think ALL ANYTHING = THIS.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not true. Categorizing is a natural instinct. We wouldnt be here if humans didnt have the instinct to categorize. Now that we are past the danger point, the evolution is realizing that there is no such thing as "all" when it comes to different groups of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you are saying then is that racism is instinctual and not invented by white people.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No thats what you are saying. I said "categorizing". Whites took that to another level. I have heard theories that point to a racial inferiority complex as the reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Categorizing to discriminate is the same as racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its not. Racism is a system by where the presumed superior race is afforded the best of that society at the detriment to all other races.
> Categorizing to discriminate may be preferring boots over high heels. Or in the example I used, One white tribe not trusting another white tribe because they live in the valley instead of the mountains.
Click to expand...


That's not racism. 

Racism is discrimination and prejudice based on race. That's it. 

"The best of society" would preclude the backward, uneducated poor white hicks living in trailers who hate blacks. 

Like Shootspeeders for instance. 

Your definition means these people can't be racist by definition because they are economically disadvantaged. That, of course, is wrong.


----------



## Asclepias

Toro said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not true. Categorizing is a natural instinct. We wouldnt be here if humans didnt have the instinct to categorize. Now that we are past the danger point, the evolution is realizing that there is no such thing as "all" when it comes to different groups of people.
> 
> 
> 
> What you are saying then is that racism is instinctual and not invented by white people.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No thats what you are saying. I said "categorizing". Whites took that to another level. I have heard theories that point to a racial inferiority complex as the reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Categorizing to discriminate is the same as racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its not. Racism is a system by where the presumed superior race is afforded the best of that society at the detriment to all other races.
> Categorizing to discriminate may be preferring boots over high heels. Or in the example I used, One white tribe not trusting another white tribe because they live in the valley instead of the mountains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not racism.
> 
> Racism is discrimination and prejudice based on race. That's it.
> 
> "The best of society" would preclude the backward, uneducated poor white hicks living in trailers who hate blacks.
> 
> Like Shootspeeders for instance.
> 
> Your definition means these people can't be racist by definition because they are economically disadvantaged. That, of course, is wrong.
Click to expand...

This is where etymology comes into to play. An "ism" is a system or philosophy. Racism is a system based on race. What I meant by best of society is the opportunities and access to resources. Racist is the belief that one race is superior to another. Has nothing to do with income level. Its a different word than racism.


----------



## Conservative65

Asclepias said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you are saying then is that racism is instinctual and not invented by white people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No thats what you are saying. I said "categorizing". Whites took that to another level. I have heard theories that point to a racial inferiority complex as the reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Categorizing to discriminate is the same as racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its not. Racism is a system by where the presumed superior race is afforded the best of that society at the detriment to all other races.
> Categorizing to discriminate may be preferring boots over high heels. Or in the example I used, One white tribe not trusting another white tribe because they live in the valley instead of the mountains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not racism.
> 
> Racism is discrimination and prejudice based on race. That's it.
> 
> "The best of society" would preclude the backward, uneducated poor white hicks living in trailers who hate blacks.
> 
> Like Shootspeeders for instance.
> 
> Your definition means these people can't be racist by definition because they are economically disadvantaged. That, of course, is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is where etymology comes into to play. An "ism" is a system or philosophy. Racism is a system based on race. What I meant by best of society is the opportunities and access to resources. Racist is the belief that one race is superior to another. Has nothing to do with income level. Its a different word than racism.
Click to expand...

That means you're a racist.  You have claimed that your being black makes you better than whites.


----------



## Asclepias

Conservative65 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No thats what you are saying. I said "categorizing". Whites took that to another level. I have heard theories that point to a racial inferiority complex as the reason.
> 
> 
> 
> Categorizing to discriminate is the same as racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its not. Racism is a system by where the presumed superior race is afforded the best of that society at the detriment to all other races.
> Categorizing to discriminate may be preferring boots over high heels. Or in the example I used, One white tribe not trusting another white tribe because they live in the valley instead of the mountains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not racism.
> 
> Racism is discrimination and prejudice based on race. That's it.
> 
> "The best of society" would preclude the backward, uneducated poor white hicks living in trailers who hate blacks.
> 
> Like Shootspeeders for instance.
> 
> Your definition means these people can't be racist by definition because they are economically disadvantaged. That, of course, is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is where etymology comes into to play. An "ism" is a system or philosophy. Racism is a system based on race. What I meant by best of society is the opportunities and access to resources. Racist is the belief that one race is superior to another. Has nothing to do with income level. Its a different word than racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That means you're a racist.  You have claimed that your being black makes you better than whites.
Click to expand...

Being better than you doesnt make me a racist. It just means you are a pitiful example of a white boy.


----------



## Conservative65

Asclepias said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Categorizing to discriminate is the same as racism.
> 
> 
> 
> No its not. Racism is a system by where the presumed superior race is afforded the best of that society at the detriment to all other races.
> Categorizing to discriminate may be preferring boots over high heels. Or in the example I used, One white tribe not trusting another white tribe because they live in the valley instead of the mountains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not racism.
> 
> Racism is discrimination and prejudice based on race. That's it.
> 
> "The best of society" would preclude the backward, uneducated poor white hicks living in trailers who hate blacks.
> 
> Like Shootspeeders for instance.
> 
> Your definition means these people can't be racist by definition because they are economically disadvantaged. That, of course, is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is where etymology comes into to play. An "ism" is a system or philosophy. Racism is a system based on race. What I meant by best of society is the opportunities and access to resources. Racist is the belief that one race is superior to another. Has nothing to do with income level. Its a different word than racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That means you're a racist.  You have claimed that your being black makes you better than whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Being better than you doesnt make me a racist. It just means you are a pitiful example of a white boy.
Click to expand...


Claiming it's because you're black does.  

At least this white boy didn't have family members that were held as slaves.  If blacks were as good and strong as you claim, they wouldn't have been slaves for 300 years under white people.


----------



## Asclepias

Conservative65 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No its not. Racism is a system by where the presumed superior race is afforded the best of that society at the detriment to all other races.
> Categorizing to discriminate may be preferring boots over high heels. Or in the example I used, One white tribe not trusting another white tribe because they live in the valley instead of the mountains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not racism.
> 
> Racism is discrimination and prejudice based on race. That's it.
> 
> "The best of society" would preclude the backward, uneducated poor white hicks living in trailers who hate blacks.
> 
> Like Shootspeeders for instance.
> 
> Your definition means these people can't be racist by definition because they are economically disadvantaged. That, of course, is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is where etymology comes into to play. An "ism" is a system or philosophy. Racism is a system based on race. What I meant by best of society is the opportunities and access to resources. Racist is the belief that one race is superior to another. Has nothing to do with income level. Its a different word than racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That means you're a racist.  You have claimed that your being black makes you better than whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Being better than you doesnt make me a racist. It just means you are a pitiful example of a white boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Claiming it's because you're black does.
> 
> At least this white boy didn't have family members that were held as slaves.  If blacks were as good and strong as you claim, they wouldn't have been slaves for 300 years under white people.
Click to expand...

Another dumb racist white boy bites the dust.


----------



## Steinlight

Asclepias said:


> Now all the racists are mad at the university. ^^^^


No I am just laughing at how American universities are a joke. You expel students who say mean words that hurt black people's precious feels but allow violent thugs on campus because they make you money. 

Oklahoma is a joke school and America is a joke country.


----------



## Liminal

Steinlight said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now all the racists are mad at the university. ^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> No I am just laughing at how American universities are a joke. You expel students who say mean words that hurt black people's precious feels but allow violent thugs on campus because they make you money.
> 
> Oklahoma is a joke school and America is a joke country.
Click to expand...


It seems apparent that you never went to any kind of university, American or otherwise.


----------



## Steinlight

Liminal said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now all the racists are mad at the university. ^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> No I am just laughing at how American universities are a joke. You expel students who say mean words that hurt black people's precious feels but allow violent thugs on campus because they make you money.
> 
> Oklahoma is a joke school and America is a joke country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems apparent that you never went to any kind of university, American or otherwise.
Click to expand...

That Joe Moxon looks like a real scholar. You should be proud you have football playing thug, no racist meanie for you guys, only the top minds for you guys . Really top caliber education system you Americans have


----------



## Liminal

Steinlight said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now all the racists are mad at the university. ^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> No I am just laughing at how American universities are a joke. You expel students who say mean words that hurt black people's precious feels but allow violent thugs on campus because they make you money.
> 
> Oklahoma is a joke school and America is a joke country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems apparent that you never went to any kind of university, American or otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That Joe Moxon looks like a real scholar. You should be proud you have football playing thug, no racist meanie for you guys, only the top minds for you guys . Really top caliber education system you Americans have
Click to expand...


I wonder why people come from all over the world to attend American universities?   Maybe if you had an education you'd be able to figure it out.


----------



## Asclepias

Liminal said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now all the racists are mad at the university. ^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> No I am just laughing at how American universities are a joke. You expel students who say mean words that hurt black people's precious feels but allow violent thugs on campus because they make you money.
> 
> Oklahoma is a joke school and America is a joke country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems apparent that you never went to any kind of university, American or otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That Joe Moxon looks like a real scholar. You should be proud you have football playing thug, no racist meanie for you guys, only the top minds for you guys . Really top caliber education system you Americans have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder why people come from all over the world to attend American universities?   Maybe if you had an education you'd be able to figure it out.
Click to expand...

Even with a rudimentary education its hard to get low intellect racists to understand life.


----------



## Godboy

Asclepias said:


> its hard to get low intellect racists to understand life.


Ah, so that's what your problem is. You have a problem with understanding things. All your fake history lessons makes sense now.


----------



## Steinlight

Liminal said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now all the racists are mad at the university. ^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> No I am just laughing at how American universities are a joke. You expel students who say mean words that hurt black people's precious feels but allow violent thugs on campus because they make you money.
> 
> Oklahoma is a joke school and America is a joke country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems apparent that you never went to any kind of university, American or otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That Joe Moxon looks like a real scholar. You should be proud you have football playing thug, no racist meanie for you guys, only the top minds for you guys . Really top caliber education system you Americans have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder why people come from all over the world to attend American universities?   Maybe if you had an education you'd be able to figure it out.
Click to expand...

Some universities. Definitely not Oklahoma or several of your other clown colleges . If a real school like MIT pulled something like Oklahoma did, they would take a hit to their prestige.


----------



## Asclepias

Steinlight said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now all the racists are mad at the university. ^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> No I am just laughing at how American universities are a joke. You expel students who say mean words that hurt black people's precious feels but allow violent thugs on campus because they make you money.
> 
> Oklahoma is a joke school and America is a joke country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems apparent that you never went to any kind of university, American or otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That Joe Moxon looks like a real scholar. You should be proud you have football playing thug, no racist meanie for you guys, only the top minds for you guys . Really top caliber education system you Americans have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder why people come from all over the world to attend American universities?   Maybe if you had an education you'd be able to figure it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some universities. Definitely not Oklahoma or several of your other clown colleges . If a real school like MIT pulled something like Oklahoma did, they would take a hit to their prestige.
Click to expand...

Even OU has people from other countries. Youre a dumb mother fucker of a racist arent you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





International Student Services


----------



## Steinlight

Asclepias said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I am just laughing at how American universities are a joke. You expel students who say mean words that hurt black people's precious feels but allow violent thugs on campus because they make you money.
> 
> Oklahoma is a joke school and America is a joke country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems apparent that you never went to any kind of university, American or otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That Joe Moxon looks like a real scholar. You should be proud you have football playing thug, no racist meanie for you guys, only the top minds for you guys . Really top caliber education system you Americans have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder why people come from all over the world to attend American universities?   Maybe if you had an education you'd be able to figure it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some universities. Definitely not Oklahoma or several of your other clown colleges . If a real school like MIT pulled something like Oklahoma did, they would take a hit to their prestige.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even OU has people from other countries. Youre a dumb mother fucker of a racist arent you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> International Student Services
Click to expand...

No one said there wasnt. You must be hearing voices in your head again.


----------



## Asclepias

Steinlight said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems apparent that you never went to any kind of university, American or otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> That Joe Moxon looks like a real scholar. You should be proud you have football playing thug, no racist meanie for you guys, only the top minds for you guys . Really top caliber education system you Americans have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder why people come from all over the world to attend American universities?   Maybe if you had an education you'd be able to figure it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some universities. Definitely not Oklahoma or several of your other clown colleges . If a real school like MIT pulled something like Oklahoma did, they would take a hit to their prestige.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even OU has people from other countries. Youre a dumb mother fucker of a racist arent you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> International Student Services
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one said there wasnt. You must be hearing voices in your head again.
Click to expand...

I was reading the post someone must have typed for  you. Monkeys like you have bad recall. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*"Definitely not Oklahoma* or several of your other clown colleges."


----------



## Steinlight

Asclepias said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> That Joe Moxon looks like a real scholar. You should be proud you have football playing thug, no racist meanie for you guys, only the top minds for you guys . Really top caliber education system you Americans have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why people come from all over the world to attend American universities?   Maybe if you had an education you'd be able to figure it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some universities. Definitely not Oklahoma or several of your other clown colleges . If a real school like MIT pulled something like Oklahoma did, they would take a hit to their prestige.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even OU has people from other countries. Youre a dumb mother fucker of a racist arent you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> International Student Services
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one said there wasnt. You must be hearing voices in your head again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was reading the post someone must have typed for  you. Monkeys like you have bad recall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Definitely not Oklahoma* or several of your other clown colleges."
Click to expand...

  At how you don't understand context. No one said no international students don't come to Oklahoma.  Me and the other poster were talking about how international students come to the US. He was implying Oklahoma is a renowned university internationally and was including it when he talked about the us schools internationals go to, it is not. Not in America and not globally. It is not.


----------



## Steinlight

at how you post monkey unironically.


----------



## Asclepias

Steinlight said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why people come from all over the world to attend American universities?   Maybe if you had an education you'd be able to figure it out.
> 
> 
> 
> Some universities. Definitely not Oklahoma or several of your other clown colleges . If a real school like MIT pulled something like Oklahoma did, they would take a hit to their prestige.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even OU has people from other countries. Youre a dumb mother fucker of a racist arent you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> International Student Services
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one said there wasnt. You must be hearing voices in your head again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was reading the post someone must have typed for  you. Monkeys like you have bad recall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Definitely not Oklahoma* or several of your other clown colleges."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At how you don't understand context. No one said no international students don't come to Oklahoma.  Me and the other poster were talking about how international students come to the US. He was implying Oklahoma is a renowned university internationally and was including it when he talked about the us schools internationals go to, it is not. Not in America and not globally. It is not.
Click to expand...

You dont seem to understand context or anything else. You implied international students didnt come to OU. However you were wrong.  Monkeys like you always mess up more advanced thought processes.


----------



## Steinlight

Asclepias said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some universities. Definitely not Oklahoma or several of your other clown colleges . If a real school like MIT pulled something like Oklahoma did, they would take a hit to their prestige.
> 
> 
> 
> Even OU has people from other countries. Youre a dumb mother fucker of a racist arent you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> International Student Services
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one said there wasnt. You must be hearing voices in your head again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was reading the post someone must have typed for  you. Monkeys like you have bad recall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Definitely not Oklahoma* or several of your other clown colleges."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At how you don't understand context. No one said no international students don't come to Oklahoma.  Me and the other poster were talking about how international students come to the US. He was implying Oklahoma is a renowned university internationally and was including it when he talked about the us schools internationals go to, it is not. Not in America and not globally. It is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont seem to understand context or anything else. You implied international students didnt come to OU. However you were wrong.  Monkeys like you always mess up more advanced thought processes.
Click to expand...

No I didnt. You just cant read and make it up as you go along you baby shit brown wanker


----------



## Asclepias

Steinlight said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even OU has people from other countries. Youre a dumb mother fucker of a racist arent you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> International Student Services
> 
> 
> 
> No one said there wasnt. You must be hearing voices in your head again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was reading the post someone must have typed for  you. Monkeys like you have bad recall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Definitely not Oklahoma* or several of your other clown colleges."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At how you don't understand context. No one said no international students don't come to Oklahoma.  Me and the other poster were talking about how international students come to the US. He was implying Oklahoma is a renowned university internationally and was including it when he talked about the us schools internationals go to, it is not. Not in America and not globally. It is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont seem to understand context or anything else. You implied international students didnt come to OU. However you were wrong.  Monkeys like you always mess up more advanced thought processes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I didnt. You just cant read and make it up as you go along you baby shit brown wanker
Click to expand...

Yeah you did. I know monkeys have a hard time with recall but its right there for everyone to read.


----------



## Steinlight

Asclepias said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one said there wasnt. You must be hearing voices in your head again.
> 
> 
> 
> I was reading the post someone must have typed for  you. Monkeys like you have bad recall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Definitely not Oklahoma* or several of your other clown colleges."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At how you don't understand context. No one said no international students don't come to Oklahoma.  Me and the other poster were talking about how international students come to the US. He was implying Oklahoma is a renowned university internationally and was including it when he talked about the us schools internationals go to, it is not. Not in America and not globally. It is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont seem to understand context or anything else. You implied international students didnt come to OU. However you were wrong.  Monkeys like you always mess up more advanced thought processes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I didnt. You just cant read and make it up as you go along you baby shit brown wanker
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah you did. I know monkeys have a hard time with recall but its right there for everyone to read.
Click to expand...

 at this broken record. A shitskin shitposter.


----------



## Liminal

Steinlight said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now all the racists are mad at the university. ^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> No I am just laughing at how American universities are a joke. You expel students who say mean words that hurt black people's precious feels but allow violent thugs on campus because they make you money.
> 
> Oklahoma is a joke school and America is a joke country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems apparent that you never went to any kind of university, American or otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That Joe Moxon looks like a real scholar. You should be proud you have football playing thug, no racist meanie for you guys, only the top minds for you guys . Really top caliber education system you Americans have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder why people come from all over the world to attend American universities?   Maybe if you had an education you'd be able to figure it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some universities. Definitely not Oklahoma or several of your other clown colleges . If a real school like MIT pulled something like Oklahoma did, they would take a hit to their prestige.
Click to expand...


Clown college?  Is that where you got your degree?


----------



## Vigilante

*Racist fraternity chant may not be limited to University of Oklahoma...*


----------



## BluePhantom

Ravi said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> but racism is not a white institution.  Sorry...these guys were assholes and fuck them.  But it goes both ways.  My best man at my wedding was a black man named Fred (I am white).  Fred and I are still close.  He always said when it came to music I had far too much soul for a white boy.  LOL.  We both love Earth, Wind and Fire.  We would drive to school and sing.  We had worked out the harmonies and sang together incredibly.  I saw that EWF was playing in our city and I went to Fred all excited and said "we have to go".  Fred looked at the venue and said "you can't go".
> 
> I was confused and didn't understand.  I said "this is our band.  We have to go" and he said.  "I am sorry you can't go.  I can't protect you if you go" Racism goes both ways
> 
> 
> 
> Hi BP, long time no see.
> 
> EWF mostly draws middle aged white people. A quick look at their touring schedules shows they don't play anywhere that a white man such as yourself would need protection from the ravaging Negroes.
Click to expand...


RAVI!!!!  One of my favorite frenimies!!!    I have missed you.  How have you been? It's been a long time since we butted heads.

In regards to the EWF concert...sorry to disappoint you but that was a true story despite the other posters that display their racist beliefs by doubting that a black and white man can have a friendship or that a white man would not be safe in certain areas because of his color.  It was about 20 years ago in Pittsburgh.  I don't remember the exact location they were playing but it was in a section of town and at a location that white people were just not welcome in. That was the big problem.  It wasn't the band, it was the section of town.  Fred was pretty adamant that it wasn't safe for me to go there.

Anyhow...good to hear from you.  I hope things are well with you.  I don't know if you remember it but several years ago there was a great series of threads between you and I where on one thread we were just tearing each other apart and on the other thread we agreed on the topic and were ganging up on everyone else together.  It was so funny because one minute we praised each other and the next we just destroyed each other and both threads were really active at the exact same time.  LOL.  No one could figure out if we were on the same side or not. That is always a special time I remember with you because it was so off the wall.  Those were good times.  Anyhow...so nice to hear from you again.  You know you have my best wishes always whether we agree or not.  I loves ya no matter what.  So great to hear from you again.


----------



## Dot Com

^ OFF-TOPIC!!! Ravi  

seems the lolibertarians  are enraged over those entitled kids getting the boot


----------



## ClosedCaption

BLAH BLAH BLAH....Blacks dont allow whites to join and thats just like saying you would kill a ni66er by hanging before letting someone join...or something like that.

Except this:

MediaTakeOut.com 153 2014


----------



## Dot Com

The Rabbi is prolly busy trying to get someone, anyone, to take up his cause of defending those privileged white kids overt racism


----------



## MarcATL

Jon Stewart got it right, yet again, with his response Morning Joe and the rest of the RW peanut gallery in the media...

Stewart Lambasts Morning Joe Fox for Deflective Claims About Racism After OU Frat Mediaite


----------



## Papageorgio

It doesn't matter, they were caught on a tape, the tape was published. The actions recorded and preserved. 

The fraternity got what they deserved.


----------



## Dot Com

if it is their right to voice dopey racial comments, how come no other fraternities are mimicking them around the nation?


----------



## Papageorgio

Dot Com said:


> if it is their right to voice dopey racial comments, how come no other fraternities are mimicking them around the nation?


They probably are filmed.


----------



## Dot Com

Some are saying its their right BUT, if that were the case, other fraternities would voice their support for them. Have any fraternities come put to defend them?


----------



## squeeze berry

Dot Com said:


> Some are saying its their right BUT, if that were the case, other fraternities would voice their support for them. Have any fraternities come put to defend them?




why has Obama and Holder been given free passes on their racist comments,
the white college students are private citizens 

double standards


----------



## Asclepias

squeeze berry said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some are saying its their right BUT, if that were the case, other fraternities would voice their support for them. Have any fraternities come put to defend them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why has Obama and Holder been given free passes on their racist comments,
> the white college students are private citizens
> 
> double standards
Click to expand...

Only a retard would think Obama and Holder made racist comments.  I forgot...you are a retard.


----------



## Dot Com

Anyone hear about the fraternity house mother singing along. This was a multi-verse song that those privileged retards memorized


----------



## MikeK

ClosedCaption said:


> Shotgun_Sammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you can find a counter video of blacks doing the same.  Stupid people of all races go to college.
> 
> Get over it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No you cant silly fuck
Click to expand...

Perhaps you won't find a comparable example in a Black college fraternity, but here are some examples of an existing genre of Black entertainment commonly referred to as _rap_ "music."    It is produced by legitimate recording companies and sold in record stores all over the U.S.

Lyrics from some currently popular Black rap "artists:"
======================================


_"Kill the white people; we gonna make them hurt; kill the white people; but buy my record first; ha, ha, ha"_   (Kill d'White People; Apache, Apache Ain't Sh**, Tommy Boy Music, Time Warner, USA.)


_"Niggas in the church say: kill whitey all night long. . . . the white man is the devil. . . . the CRIPS and Bloods are soldiers I'm recruiting with no dispute; drive-by shooting on this white genetic mutant. . . . let's go and kill some rednecks. . . . Menace Clan ain't afraid. . . . I got the .380; the homies think I'm crazy because I shot a white baby; I said; I said; I said: kill whitey all night long.  . . a nigga dumping on your white ass; fuck this rap shit, nigga, I'm gonna blast. . . . I beat a white boy to the motherfucking ground."_   (Kill Whitey; Menace Clan, Da Hood, Rap-A-Lot Records.)


_"Devils fear this brand new shit. . . . I bleed them next time I see them. . . . I prey on these devils. . . . look what it has come to; who you gonna run to when we get to mobbing. . . . filling his body up with lead, yah; cracker in my way; slitting, slit his throat; watch his body shake; watch his body shake; that's how we do it in the motherfucking [San Francisco] Bay. . . . sitting on the dock of  the dirty with my AK."_  (Heat--featuring Jet and Spice 1; Paris, Unleashed, 1998, Unleashed Records, Whirling Records.)


_"These devils make me sick; I love to fill them full of holes; kill them all in the daytime, broad motherfucking daylight; 12 o'clock, grab the Glock; why wait for night."_   (Sweatin Bullets; Brand Nubian, Everything Is Everything, 1994, Elektra Entertainment, Warner Communications.) 


_"A fight, a fight, a ****** and a white, if the nigge* don't win then we all jump in...smoking all America's white boys."_   (A Fight; Apache, Apache Ain't Shit, 1993, Tommy Boy Music, Time Warner, USA.)


_"I kill a devil right now. . . . I say kill whitey all nightey long. . . . I stabbed a fuuckng Jew with a steeple...  I would kill a cracker for nothing, just for the fuck of it. . . . Menace Clan kill a cracker; jack 'em even quicker. . . . catch that devil sleeping; blow his fucking brains out."_   (Fuck a Record Deal; Menace Clan, Da Hood, Rap-A-Lot Records,  Noo Trybe Records, subsidiaries of Thorn EMI.)  


_"To all my Universal Soldier's: stay at attention while I strategize an invasion; the mission be assassination, snipers hitting Caucasians with semi-automatic shots heard around the world; my plot is to control the globe and hold the world hostage. . . . see, I got a war plan more deadlier than Hitler. . . . lyrical specialist, underworld terrorist. . . . keep the unity thick like mud. . . . I pulling out gats, launching deadly attacks."_   (Blood for Blood; Killarmy, Silent Weapons for Quiet Wars, Wu-Tang Records.)  


_"Won't be satisfied until the devils--I see them all dead. . . . my brother is sending me more guns from down South. . . . pale face. . . . it's all about brothers rising up, wising up, sizing up our situation. . . . you be fucking with my turf when you be fucking with my race; now face your maker and take your last breath; the time is half-past death. . . . it's the Armageddon. . . . go into the garage; find that old  camouflage. . . . cracker-shooting nightly."_   (What the Fuck; Brand Nubian, Everything Is Everything, Elektra Entertainment, Warner Communications, Time Warner, USA.) 


_"Like my niggas from South Central Los Angeles they found that they couldn't handle us; Bloods, CRIPS, on the same squad, with the Essays [Latino gangbangers] up, and nigga, it's time to rob and mob and break the white man off something lovely."_    (The Day the Niggaz Took Over; Dr Dre, The Chronic, 1993, Interscope Records, under Time Warner.)


_"Bust a Glock; devils get shot. . . . when God give the word me herd like the buffalo through the neighborhood; watch me blast. . . . I'm killing more crackers than Bosnia-Herzegovina, each and everyday. . . . don't bust until you see the whites of his eyes, the whites of his skin. . . . Louis Farrakhan . . . Bloods and CRIPS, and little old me, and we all getting ready for the enemy."_   (Enemy; Ice Cube, Lethal Injection, Priority Records, Thorn EMI; now called The EMI Group, United Kingdom.)


_"Devil, to gangbanging there's a positive side and the positive side is this--sooner than later the brothers will come to Islam, and they will be the soldiers for the war; what war, you ask; Armageddon; ha, ha, ha, ha, ha."_   (Armageddon; RBX, The RBX Files, Premeditated Records, Warner Brother Records, Time Warner, USA. )


_"Subtract the devils that get smoked. . . . we're people, black people; steal your mind back, don't die in their wilderness. . . . let's point our heaters [handguns] the other way._   (Dial 7; Digable Planets, Blowout Comb, 1994, Pendulum Records, Thorn EMI; now called The EMI Group, United Kingdom.) 


_"Get them devil-made guns and leave them demons bleeding; give them back whips, and just feed them bullets."_   (Wicked Ways; Sunz of Man, One Million Strong: The Album, 1995, Mergela Records, Solar/Hines Co., Prolific Records.) 


_"It's time to send the devil to the essence. . . . this is a must because there ain't no reform or trust; you got a Glock and you see a devil, bust. . . . they'll be calling us the trigger men, the nappy-knotty red-beard devil-assassin; Lord make a law; at midnight I'll be bashing. . . . field niggas are locked in until 2005."_   (Field Nigguhz in a Huddle; Professor Griff, Blood of the Prophet;  Lethal Records.)  


_"He preys on old white ladies [who] drive the Mercedes with the windows cracked. . . . you should've heard the bitch screaming. . . . sticking guns in crackers' mouths. . . . the cops can't stop it. . . . remember 4-29-92, come on; Florence and Normandy coming to a corner near you, cracker; we've been through your area, mass hysteria; led by your motherfucking Menace Clan."_   (Mad Nigga; Menace Clan, Da Hood, Rap-A-Lot Records.) 


_"The black man is god. . . . buy a Tec [gun] let loose in the Vatican. . . . I love the black faces; so put your Bible in the attic."_   (Ain't No Mystery; Brand Nubian, In God We Trust, Elektra Entertainment, Warner Communications, Time Warner, USA.) 


_"Dropping verses, casting curses, throwing these hexes on the devils. . . . respect to Farrakhan, but I'm the jungle-don, the new guerrilla, top-ranked honky killer. . . . what do blacks do; they just keep on blowing devils away. . . . evil fucking cracker. . . . I'm tightening up the laces to my steel-toed boots, so I can walk, stomp; we stomp this devil down in the park."_   (Planet of da Apes; Da Lench Mob, Planet of da Apes, Priority Records, Thorn EMI; now called The EMI Group, United Kingdom.)  


_"We're having thoughts of overthrowing the government. . . . the brothers and sisters threw their fists in the air. . . . it's open season on crackers, you know; the morgue will be full of Caucasian John Doe's. . . . I make the Riot shit look like a fairy tale. . . . oh my god, Allah, have mercy; I'm killing them devils because they're not worthy to walk the earth with the original black man; they must be forgetting; it's time for Armageddon, and I won't rest until they're all dead."_   (Goin Bananas; Da Lench Mob, Planet of da Apes, Priority Records, Thorn EMI; now called The EMI Group, United Kingdom.) 


_"The crackers ain't shit; chase them out of the jungle; now raise up off the planet. . . . we get the 12 gauge; shot to the chest. . . . we hitting devils up. . . .Da Lench Mob, environmental terrorist. . . . I gripped the Glock and had to knock his head from his shoulders. . . . I got the .30.06 on the rooftop; pop; pop; so many devils die. . . . make sure I kill them. . . . lynch a thousand a week if it's necessary."_   (Environmental Terrorist"; Da Lench Mob, Planet of da Apes, Priority Records.)  


_"Fuck them laws, because the Mob is coming raw; nigga, is you down because it's the Final Call. . . . grab your gat; know the three will start busting; I'm trying to take them down. . . . the war of wars with no fucking scores. . . . April 29 was a chance to realize . . . the g.'s are out to kill. . . . we got crackers to kill; sending them back in on a ship to Europe. . . . they deserve it. . . . a nation-wide riot across America. . . . this is the Final Call on black man and black woman, rich and poor; rise up."_   (Final Call; Da Lench Mob, Planet of da Apes, Priority Records.)  


_"Deal with the devil with my motherfucking steel . . . . white man is something I tried to study, but I got my hands bloody, yeah. . . . I met Farrakhan and had dinner."_   (When Will They Shoot; Ice Cube, The Predator, Priority Records.)  


_"I pledge allegiance to only the black. . . . black, you had best prepare for the coming of war. . . . look at you devil; now you're sweating; I'm telling you: you can't run from the hand of Armageddon. . . . he eats his pig-steak rare so he can taste the blood."   (No Time; RBX, The RBX Files, Premeditated Records, Warner Brother Records, Time Warner, USA.) 


"Buck the devil; boom. . . . shoot you with my .22; I got plenty of crew; I take out white boys. . . . we got big toys with the one-mile scope, taking whitey's throat."_   (Buck tha Devil; Da Lench Mob, Guerrillas in tha Mist, Eastwest Records America, Elektra, Atlantic, Time Warner, USA.) 


_"Camouflaged for the mission. . . . become Bonnie and Clyde; carry .45's in these last days. . . . an original black man with a plan to run these devils off our motherfucking land. . . . the Sunz of Man war track. . . . kept gun in hand, stalking the land."_   (Can I See You; Sunz of Man, Threat Records.)  


_"I'm black with a bat, swinging at the head of a honky. . . . The Terrorists about to murder your ass."_   (Blow Dem Hoes Up; The Terrorists, Rap-A-Lot Records.)  


_"A fight, a ****** and a white, if the ******* don't win then we all jump in."_   (Ghetto Mentalitee; Onyx, All We Got Iz Us, Rush Associated Labels Recordings.)  


_"Waiting for the crackers; smuggle; his mug is in the gutters. . . . so we need your participation in the Caucasian assassination; time is wasting. . . . so who is in association with the ****** retaliation; it needs your total cooperation. . . .a confrontation will be fought by the younger generation; because we got determination; all we need is organization."_   (Purse Snatchers; Rush Associated Labels Recordings.)  


_"The real black army is in jail. . . . *come on my fellow prisoners*, time to go to war. . . . what we need to do is point the guns in the right direction, aha. . . . me and my piece came to claim the brown man's cut. . . . infiltrate until it burns down. . . . what we need to be talking about is what we gonna do to them; I'll get revenge if it's the last thing I do. . . . they got us brainwashed to be the minority, but when we kill them off we gonna be the majority. . . . if the whites speak up, then I'll lead my people, because two wrongs don't make it right but it damn sure make us equal; I'm inciting riots, so let's start the looting. . . . in this revolution I loathe my enemy."_   (2 Wrongs; Rush Associated Labels Recordings.)


----------



## squeeze berry

Dot Com said:


> if it is their right to voice dopey racial comments, how come no other fraternities are mimicking them around the nation?


so when you gratuitously referred to me as a "cracker" was that a dopey racist comment too?


----------



## Asclepias

squeeze berry said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> if it is their right to voice dopey racial comments, how come no other fraternities are mimicking them around the nation?
> 
> 
> 
> so when you gratuitously referred to me as a "cracker" was that a dopey racist comment too?
Click to expand...

No that was just reality. You are a cracka as well as a cave chimp infested with fleas.


----------



## Dante

rightwinger said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary Clinton, whose senior thesis in college was about him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.......forty years ago he was relevant
> 
> I can see why Conservatives are in such a frenzy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I realize you're stupid as fuck.  But if you dont know history you dont the present.  Alinsky was a figure of major influence among virtually all the leading Dems today.  So it's important to know what he said and stood for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only in rightwing fantasies....you watch too much Glenn Beck
> 
> Can we talk Ayn Rand now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Hillary Clinton did not write about Alinsky for her senior thesis.  Obama wasnt inspried by Alinsky to be a community organizer.
> Nutjobber reverts to incoherence and lies!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I attend all the Liberal keggers and Prius rallies
> 
> Never once heard Alinsky mentioned
Click to expand...

 rightwinger 
Saul and his widow were huge in Chicago. Alinsky was on William F Buckley's television program. basically, Clinton viewed Alinsky's methods as ineffective. That is what she wrote.

So The Rabbi is full of crap.


----------



## Friends

I never expected classy behavior from fraternity brothers. Nevertheless, I think this episode was blown out of proportion. 

There are too many taboos against criticizing blacks.


----------

